# Name a song from the last letter, part IV



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Yikes! I let this get so long. Sorry. here is the last post in the previous thread.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweet, 1st person!

You Know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't Let Me Get Me - Pink

M or E


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

make believe - frank sinatra

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

Everything - Chris Cagle	


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi everybody
Glass Onion--The Beatles
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey all  Is there song called I HATE MY JOB?

No place that far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi TJC, Yeah its called Take This Job and Shove It by Johnny Paycheck

Ribbon In The Sky---Stevie Wonder
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi g/f. I need a cocktail.

You make lovin' fun - Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Bad Day Huh? 
Need Some Love---Rush
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

It just keeps on escalating...like watching dominoes fall..can't stop the momentum.....

Ventura Highway - America

Y


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 21, 2008)

"You Should Always Keep In Touch With Your Friends" by The Wedding Present

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

You and I --Stevie Wonder
I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Imagine - John Lennon

N or E


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

You're no good - Bob Dylan

D

Or maybe I should say your job no good ?

Damn to slow......
New morning - Bob Dylan

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> You're no good - Bob Dylan
> 
> D
> 
> Or maybe I should say your job no good ?



Uh...charlie, the song is supposed to start with either N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Excuse Me Mr---No Doubt
R


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Hoopp it should have been on a G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Refuge - Tom Petty

G or E


----------



## Buffie (Feb 21, 2008)

E

Electric Barbarella - Duran Duran

L or A


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

All The Young Dudes- Mott the Hoople


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Say you say me - Lionel Ritchie

M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

My Biznitch is the Shiznit- Tenacious D


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Tangerine--Ledzepelin
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

New Kid In Town - Eagles

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Night Moves==Bob Seger
E or S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Say that you love me - Fleetwood Mac

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Man On The Moon---REM
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Nasty - Janet Jackson

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Hope Your feeling a little better g/f I'm out for tonight good night 
You Are The Sunshine of My Life--Stevie Wonder
F or E


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 21, 2008)

Emotional Fire - Cher

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks sweet friend  g'nite!

Everlasting love - Natalie Cole

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

Valentine - Martina McBride	


N or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Me Now - Sam Fox

W


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 22, 2008)

We Built this City - Starship

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

You'll Lose A Good Thing - Dina Carroll

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Star Trekkin' - The Firm


N or '


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Now That I've Found You - Terri Clark	


U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Unravel - Tilt

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love Gets Me Every Time - Shania Twain	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Make the world go away - Eddie Arnold

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Nadia Turner	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

MacArthur Park - Donna Summer

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ko Ko - Charlie Parker


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Oceanfront Property - George Strait (what a HOTTIE!)

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey TJC Oh yeah he's smokin
Years Ago===Alice Cooper
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey there 

One - Filter

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Everytime We Say Goodbye - Simply Red

Y or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah Yeah---Cheap Trick
H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Hot As Ice - Britney Spears

C or E


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 22, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Hot As Ice - Britney Spears
> 
> C or E



Country Boy Can Survive - Hank Williams Jr

Y or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Rockstar - Hannah Montana	


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins	


Y


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 22, 2008)

You Might Think (I'm Crazy) - The Cars

K or Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Killer Queen---Queen
N


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice To Know You - Incubus

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Unanswered Prayer - Garth Brooks

R


----------



## Buffie (Feb 22, 2008)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Longrun--- The Eagles
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey mama!

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola Chica
No Alibis---Eric Clapton
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

She's in Love with the Boy - Trisha Y

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Year Of The Cat--Al Stewart 
T remember that one?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

LOVE Al Stewart!

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Losing My Religion---REM
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Need You Tonight - Inxs

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Toys In The Attic My husband swears Aerosmiths last good album
C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Come to my window - Melissa Ethridge (LOVE those man hatin' lesbian songs!!)

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

me too
Welcome To The Jungle--Guns N Roses
L or E Axle at his best before he got all weird


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Leather and Lace - Stevie and Don

C or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 22, 2008)

Echo - Incubus

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola Knotty!

Oh Very Young - Cat Stevens

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 22, 2008)

Glass - Incubus

S

(3 guesses of who im listening to lol)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Saturday in the park - Chicago

K


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 22, 2008)

Kick The Bucket - Mindless Self Indulgence

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Tonight I wanna cry - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Yallah---Robert Plant
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello - Lionel Ritchie

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Open Arms---Journey I loved Journey
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Standing Tall - Lorrie Morgan

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love Like This - Natasha Bedingfield	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Lock and Load---Pete seger
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Stand Beside Me - Jo Dee Messina

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Mountain Music===Alabama give me some of them Reeses :eat2:
C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 22, 2008)

Could I have this dance? Anne Murray

C or E

\_/ \_/ <---reeses!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Cracklin Rosie---Neil Diamond
I or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 23, 2008)

If - Bread

F


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

I LOVE that song:wubu:
Fooled Around And Fell In Love----Elvin Bishop
V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Eleven Roses - Hank Williams, Jr.	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 23, 2008)

Superbird - Fu Manchu

D


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 23, 2008)

Domino - Van Morrison

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 23, 2008)

Over My Head - christine mcvie

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 23, 2008)

Dirty Water - Dropkick Murphys

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ready, Set, Don't Go - Billy Ray Cyrus feat. Miley Cyrus	


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh How Happy - Shades Of Blue

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Young Love - Air Supply	


V or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

View From A Bridge - Kim Wilde

G or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Currington	


S


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 23, 2008)

Save the last dance for me - Drifters

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Everyday - Liberty X

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 23, 2008)

Youre the best thing that ever happened to me - Gladys Knight

M or E


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 23, 2008)

Mule Skinner Blues - The Fendermen

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

Slip Sliding Away===Paul Simon
Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Yet Another Day - Kyyria

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 23, 2008)

You Baby - Turtles

Y


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 23, 2008)

You Don't Know Me - Michael Buble

M or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Mad World - Alex Parks

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 23, 2008)

Dont' say you don't remember - Beverly Bremmers

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Raindrops Remix - DJ Diamond

X


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 23, 2008)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 23, 2008)

Union of the Snake - Duran Duran


K or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 23, 2008)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 23, 2008)

You Stay With Me - Ricky Martin

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Evening Star - Kenny Rogers	


R


----------



## Buffie (Feb 23, 2008)

Rainy Day Man - James Taylor

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Clean - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Never Wanted Nothing More - Kenny Chesney	


R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Right Here Waiting- Journey

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert	


D


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Dirty Little Secret - All American Rejects

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Tonight I wanna Cry - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Super Trouper - ABBA

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Right Time of the Night - Jennifer Warrens (Warners)

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Too Many Walls - Cathy Dennis

S


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Say, Say, Say --- Paul McCartney/ Michael Jackson


Y


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

You Never Stop Loving Somebody - Big & Rich

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Young, Dumb, and Ugly ---- Weird Al Yankovic


Y again! :doh:


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

You Shook Me All Night Long - Big & Rich

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Green River - CCR

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Righ Place Wrong Time - Dr. John

E (as in everybodys favorite first letter)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Electricity - OMD

Y (another favourite)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

You and I - Matchbox 20


I


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 24, 2008)

I Don't Want To Miss A Thing - Aerosmith

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Georgia on my mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Dream On - Depeche ode

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Never - Heart

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Afternoon everyone, hey TJC:bow:
Rebel Yell---Billy Idol
L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey there SNS! 

Let it be - Beatles

B or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

where did you find that picture?
Black Water---Doobie Brothers I Love this song!
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

HEh heh heh...not telling!

Rock N Roll HEaven - the Righteous Brothers

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Not Myself---John Mayer
F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Forever Young - Rod Stewart *My theme song!

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Congrats G/F you just passed your 500th post
Go Tell It On The Mountain--Garth Brooks
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey thanks! Now to get more than one of those little green boxes!

No Fear - Terri Clark

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightengale


M


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Mad Hatter - Dancewolf

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Rough and Ready - Trace Adkins

Y


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Your Clown - Eiffel 65

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Night Fever - Bee Gees

R


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Rock and Roll - Lead Zeppelin

L


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

lemon - katy rose

n


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Right Here Right Now - Jesus Jones

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim

CorE


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Careless Whisper - George Michael

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Right now right now, Beastie Boys

W


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

R or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Everlasting Love - Carl Carlton


E


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Everything louder than Everything Else - Meat Loaf

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Shiftwork (With George Strait) - Kenny Chesney	


K


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down

T or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift 


R


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 24, 2008)

Rainy Days and Mondays -- The Carpenters

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Superstar - Carpenters ( see what you started, BBWB!)

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Y'all 
Run To Me---Bee Gees
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Make the world go away - Marie Osmond

Y

Hey SNS!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

You're Still The One---Orleans
N or E


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Next is the E - Moby

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Easy - Commodores

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

You're the First, the Last, My Everything - Barry White	


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Grain Of Salt--Toby Keith
T


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Thunderball - Tom Jones

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Letter to Me- Brad Paisley	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

My Way - Frank Sinatra

Y


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

You only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra

C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Chattahootchie - Alan Jackson

I or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

It Had To Be You--Harry Connick jr
U


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Under - Brian Eno

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Runaway---Del Shannon
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

You make lovin fun - Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

New---No Doubt
W hey g/f I just sent you a PM


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Why - Jason Aldine

Y


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

You'll be in my Heart - Phil Collins

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 24, 2008)

Take A Chance On Me - Abba

M or E


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 24, 2008)

Mr. Mom - Lonestar

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

My Life's Been a Country Song - Chris Cagle	


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Go Go Go - Roy Orbison


O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Only A Woman's Heart - Eleanor McEvoy

T


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 25, 2008)

Tropical Depression - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nona - Feathers


A


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 25, 2008)

"A Sort of Homecoming" by U2

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Gun Love - ZZ Top

VorE


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 25, 2008)

Ebin - Sublime

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Never Let You Go - Third Eye Blind	

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 25, 2008)

Our Lady of Sorrows - My Chemical Romance

S


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 25, 2008)

Side Project - The Grilled Lincolns

T


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 25, 2008)

Through My Words - Dream Theater


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 25, 2008)

Too Much Food - Jason Mraz

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Show Me The Way To Go - The Jacksons


O


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh God, Where are you now? - Sufjan Stevens 


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Waterloo--Abba
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Our Song - Taylor Swift


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Grandma's Feather Bed--John Denver
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't Blink - Kenny Chesney	


K


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Keep It Together---Madonna
R


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2008)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac


N


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 25, 2008)

Never Alone - Vince Gill

N or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Never Be The Same Again - Mel C

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nut Rocker - B. Bumble & The Stingers


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 25, 2008)

Strokin' - Clarence Carter

N


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 25, 2008)

N.W.O - Ministry

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 25, 2008)

One Headlight - The Wallflowers

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Trying to Sleep Tonight - Clarence Carter	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 25, 2008)

To make you feel my love - Garth Brooks

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Elmos Song - Elmo, Big Bird and Snuffleupagus	


G


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 25, 2008)

Greedy - Pure

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 25, 2008)

You light up my life - Debbie Boone

F or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Everybody
Free Bird--Lynyrd Skynyrd
D love this song


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey mama!

Do you wanna dance? Bette Midler

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Cocaine--Eric Clapton he's sooo fine
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 25, 2008)

Nobody Knows it but me - Babyface

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Every Other Weekend - Reba McEntire & Kenny Chesney	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Magic Man---Heart
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Near You Always - Jewel	


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Sound Check - Gorillaz

K


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sound Check - Gorillaz
> 
> K



Knockin' on Heavans Door - Guns-N-Roses

N or R


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 26, 2008)

Rubber Ball - Bobby Vee

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Love Song - Pink

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Games People Play - Spinners

Y (The one letter question)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

Yellow Submarine--The Beatles
N or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 26, 2008)

Beast - KMFDM

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 26, 2008)

Transparent Parents - Quarashi

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 26, 2008)

She's The Most - Five Keys


T


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 26, 2008)

Terror - KMFDM

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Runaround Baby - The Kodaks


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

Yellow and Rose==James Taylor
S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks	


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

Any Way You Want It----Journey
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ticks - Brad Paisley	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

Soulshine---Allman Brothers
N or E


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 26, 2008)

Neil's Reel - Folk Underground

L


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

Like A Star- Corinne Bailey Rae


R


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 26, 2008)

reach out for the light - aventasia

T


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

Tarantula- Bob Schneider


A


----------



## Buffie (Feb 26, 2008)

Always - Erasure

S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

Same Girl- Jack Johnson


L


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 26, 2008)

Linger Awhile - David Ball

L or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

We Rode In Trucks - Luke Bryan	


S


----------



## Buffie (Feb 27, 2008)

Semi-Charmed Life - Third Eye Blind

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fall - Clay Walker	


L


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 27, 2008)

Eternity - Big & Rich

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Emotion - Samantha Sang


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Never Mind Me - Big & Rich	


M or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Me, Myself And I - De La Soul

I


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 27, 2008)

I Shot The Sheriff - Bob Marley

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fly Me To The Moon - Joe Harnell

N


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 27, 2008)

Now She Knows - Trisha Yearwood

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Snowbird - Anne Murray

D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 27, 2008)

Do Your Thing - Basement Jaxx

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Gonna Getcha Good - Shania

D


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 27, 2008)

Dark Lady - Cher

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

hi everyone
Desperado---The Eagles
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey friend!

Orchid Club - Blondie

B


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

Boogie Fever--The Sylvers
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Running on Empty - Jackson Brown

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

You Better--The Who
R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rapture - Blondie


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Enough is enough - Donna Summer/Barbra Streisand

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Heaven Must Have Sent You - Elgins


U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Unbelieveable - Diamond Rio

L or E


----------



## fatbottomgirl76 (Feb 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Unbelieveable - Diamond Rio
> 
> L or E



Letter to Me-Brad Paisley


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 27, 2008)

A Kiss From Your Lips - Flamingoes


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Say My Name - Destinys Child

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y- Nights!--Bay City Rollers  how low will I sink to come up with one
S


----------



## fatbottomgirl76 (Feb 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Say My Name - Destinys Child
> 
> M or E



My Best Friend-Tim McGraw



N or D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadwood Mountain - Big & Rich	


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

fatbottomgirl76 said:


> My Best Friend-Tim McGraw
> 
> 
> 
> N or D



If the last letter of the song is an "E", then you have the option of using the letter before it. Otherwise, you always use the last letter of the song.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Needles & Pins - Searchers

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Secret Love - Doris Day

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

Victoria--The Kinks
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ain't Broke Yet - Cowboy Troy & Big & Rich	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

The Final Countdown--Europe
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

Near you always - Jewel

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Spooky - Classics Four


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

You can't hurry love - Phil Collins

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Every Other Weekend - Reba McEntire & Kenny Chesney	


D


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 27, 2008)

Da doo Ron Ron - Crystals

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

New Girl - Third Eye Blind

L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 27, 2008)

Let Me Go - Cake

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

One of the Boys - Gretchen Wilson	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sexyplexy- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 28, 2008)

You Don't Know Me - Strangefolk

E or M


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mr. Jones- Counting Crows


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 28, 2008)

Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago	


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

New State Of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ding Dong - Packards/Echoes


G


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 28, 2008)

Girl Watcher - The O'Kaysions

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Rock & Roll Music - Chuck Berry


C


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Criminal- Fiona Apple


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Lost In Love - Air Supply

V or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 28, 2008)

Let's Dance - David Bowie

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't Stop--Red Hot Chili Peppers
P


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 28, 2008)

Problem Child - AC/DC

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	


C


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

Cornflake Girl--Tori Amos
L


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 28, 2008)

Let er' Rip - Dixie Chicks

P


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Praying For Rain - The Cure

N


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 28, 2008)

Never Been So Loved - Charlie Pride

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

Delta Dawn--Tanya Tucker
N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice To Be With You - Gallery

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

Unanswered Prayers--Garth Brooks
S


----------



## Buffie (Feb 28, 2008)

Sister Christian - Night Ranger ... ewww! LOL

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

New Soul - Yael Naïm	


L


----------



## Buffie (Feb 28, 2008)

Lit Up - Buckcherry

P


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 28, 2008)

Pax Deorum - Enya

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marble Halls - Enya 


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

Sunshine on My Shoulders--John Denver
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Say - John Mayer	


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Young at Heart - Joss Stone

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

These Are My People - Rodney Atkins	


E or L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Love Is A Social Disease - Bon Jovi

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Not Gonna Get Us - Tatu

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Stronger Woman - Jewel	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Night Moves--Bob Seger
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Save a Horse (Ride a Cowboy) - Big & Rich


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Yet--Toby Keith
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band	


A


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 29, 2008)

Angel Without a Prayer - Deana Carter

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Rub My Back--LL Cool J
K


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 29, 2008)

Kiss an Angel Good Morning - Charlie Pride

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Go---Pearl Jam
O


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ocean View- Starlit Platoon


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome To The Jungle---Guns N Roses
L or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Earth to Bella - Incubus

A


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Angie - Rolling Stones

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Echo - Incubus

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Online - Brad Paisley	


N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 29, 2008)

Happy Weekend all!

Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison

N


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Not an Addict - K's Choice

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 29, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Things That Never Cross a Man's Mind - Kellie Pickler	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 29, 2008)

Domino - Van Morrison

O


----------



## ravfa (Feb 29, 2008)

Ocean Gypsy - Renaissance

R


----------



## ravfa (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry - Make that Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone
You Are So Beautiful To Me--Joe Cocker
M or E


----------



## Buffie (Feb 29, 2008)

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Right before your eyes - Hoobastank

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

Soulshine---Allman Brothers
N or E


----------



## Buffie (Mar 1, 2008)

Never Ever - All Saints

R


----------



## ravfa (Mar 1, 2008)

Rattlesnake Trail - Jethro Tull

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Longrun---The Eagles
N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 1, 2008)

Now or Never - Josh Groban

R


----------



## Buffie (Mar 1, 2008)

Run Around - Blues Traveler

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 1, 2008)

Death & Destruction - The New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Name--Goo Goo Dolls
M or E


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Me and Bobby Magee-E


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Everybody Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Groove is in the heart---T, Who sings that?


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 1, 2008)

To Much Time on My Hands - Styx


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> Groove is in the heart---T, Who sings that?



It was sung back in the wonderful 80's by a band called Dee-Lite


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Save A Prayer - Duran Duran

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Rainbow - Gene Chandler



W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Walkaway - Geri Halliwell

Y


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 1, 2008)

You and I Both - Jason Mraz

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Have I The Right - Hneycombs

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Take On Me - Aha

M or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Mi Chico Latino - Geri Halliwell

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Good Mornin' Dub

One Brave Cowboy - Sugar Ray

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Chik, Its late afternoon here LOL.

You Found Me - Kelly Clarkson

M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

My Funny Valentine - Frank Sinatra

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung


Y


----------



## Phatman1 (Mar 1, 2008)

autopaint-1 said:


> Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung
> 
> 
> Y



"You've Got" the Touch - Alabama

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Take Me Now - Justin Timberlake

W


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 1, 2008)

Wild One - Bobby Rydell

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi every one
Need you Tonight--INXS
T


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 1, 2008)

Train In Vain - The Clash

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nearly Lost You - Screaming Trees 


u


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Unbreak My Heart---Toni Braxton
T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Thankful - Kelly Clarkson

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Afternoon Songsters!! Hiya SNS 

Let's make love - Faith Hill

V or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 1, 2008)

Everything You Know Is Wrong - Weird Al Yankovic

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Ghost--Pearl Jam
T


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 1, 2008)

Terrible Thought - Poe

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

T-R-O-U-B-L-E Travis Tritt

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

What did you call me? Hi g/f
Losing My Religion REM
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Nutty! lol

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Ramblin Man---Allman Brothers
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Never Gonna stop - Rob Zombie

P


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 1, 2008)

i haven't posted in awhile, but...

Purple Rain-Prince

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice and Slow - Usher

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Wicked Game---Chris Isaak
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Easy Come Easy Go - George Strait

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Al, forgot to say welcome
On The Border--The Eagles
R


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 1, 2008)

Remedy - The Black Crowes

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

You and I - Celine Dion

I


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome back Al 

Your Wanting Me Tonight - Liberty X

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry Dub, snuck in between you two..last letter is I


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL Thats ok sweetie, you can sneak in anytime 

I've Seen The Rain - Pink

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks and Dunn

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Nobody Knows - Pink

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Dub is on a PINK kick! 

So far away - Carole King

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh yeah cos I love me a bit of Pink LOL. and please call me Linda 

You Are The One - A-HA

N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Next man - Everlast


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Navy Blue - Diane Renay

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Everything to everyone - Everclear

N or E

Hiya Paint!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi again everyone
Nights In White Satin---Moody B lues
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

WB lady!

No such thing John Mayer

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Good Vibrations--The Beach Boys
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Stillness of heart = Lenny Kravitz

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

Trade Winds - Love Life	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Should I Stay or Should I Go--The Clash
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

Our God Reigns - Delirious	



S


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

Someday my price will come-Snow White- E or T


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx everyone...
Everyday People-Sly and the Family Stone

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode	


C or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Candle In The Wind - Elton John

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Diamond Girl - Elton John

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Girls Say - Beth Hart

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yellow Submarine- Ringo Starr	


E or N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Good Morning Mar!

Needles and Pins - The Searchers

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good morning, Thik!! I hope you have a good day.


Stupid Boy	- Keith Urban	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, you too!

You belong to me - The Duprees

M or E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 2, 2008)

Eulogy - Tool


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

You're Sixteen (You're Beautiful and You're Mine) - Ringo Starr	


E or N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Ever Green - Will Young

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nothin' Better to Do - LeAnn Rimes	


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Ob La Di, Ob La Da - Beatles

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Angel - Natasha Bedingfield	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Longer - Dan Fogelberg

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Young Girl - |Gary Puckett and the Union Gap

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Love Like This - Natasha Bedingfield	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Sunshine on my shoulder - John denver

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Row, Row, Row Your Boat - The Baby Einstein Music Box Orchestra	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Tell Me Lies = Christine McVie

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Say It Again - Natasha Bedingfield	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Never can say goodbye - Jackson 5

Y or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Emotions - Brenda Lee	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Should've been a cowboy - Toby Keith

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

You Can Depend On Me - Brenda Lee	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

More than this - THe Cure

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkle


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Everywhere - Michelle Branch

Hiya Paint!

R or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Real World- Matchbox20


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Afternoon everyone
Rebel Yell--Billy Idol
L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Sugah!

Let it be me - Anne Murray

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Money Money Money Money MONEY!---The OJ's
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

You're an ocean - Fastball

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Naked--Goo Goo Dolls
D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dee I - Rocketones

I


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

I Want To Be Wanted - Brenda Lee	


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't Be Afraid Of Love - Moonglows


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ebony & Ivory - Stevie Wonder & Paul McCartney	


Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 2, 2008)

You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth - Meat Loaf

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Harbor Lights - The Platters	


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 2, 2008)

S.O.S. - Abba


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Six Nights a Week - The Crests	


K


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Killer Queen--Queen
N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a Virgin (Anymore) - Poe

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

November Rain--Guns n Roses
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Norweign Wood - Beatles

D


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Digging A Ditch- Dave Matthews Band


H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Half Breed - Cher

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Last Dance - Donna Summer *she's my GURL!

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cleaning This Gun (Come on In Boy) - Rodney Atkins	


N or Y


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your Song- Elton John


G


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 2, 2008)

Gone - Switchfoot

N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Expectations- Belle and Sebastian


S


----------



## ravfa (Mar 2, 2008)

Siberian Khatru - Yes

R or U


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rhyme The Rhyme Well- Beastie Boys


L


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 2, 2008)

Lit Up - Buckcherry

P


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Peaches- The Presidents of the United States of America


S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 3, 2008)

Shotgun Blues _ Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band

S again


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Save Tonight- Eagle Eye Cherry


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Easy Part - Chuck Wicks	


T



***I like your new avatar Sam***


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Name Game - Shirley Ellis


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 3, 2008)

You Can't Take The Honky Tonk Out Of The Girl - Brooks & Dunn

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Love Is A Rollercoaster - Ronan Keating

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Rainbow- Jack Johnson


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Who Do You Love - Saphires


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Nowhere Man--The Beatles
N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Story Untold - Nutmegs


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Linda 
Staying Alive---The Bee Gees
V or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Everything I Own - Boy George

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Nothing From Nothing--Billy Preston
G


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gold In The Sunset- Bob Schneider


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

The Trouble With Love Is - Kelly Clarkson

S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 3, 2008)

Surf City - Jan & Dean

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

How-dee all!

You don't own me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Evening everyone  Hola Chika
Muskrat Love --- The Captain and Tennile :doh:
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Que Pasa Mami!

Valentine - Martina McBride

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Every Time You Go Away--Paul Young( I Loved this song and he was HAWT too :smitten
Y


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

You Know- Susan Cagle


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Walking On Sunshine--Katrina and The Waves
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Great song, Sug...Hiya Linda! Howdee Cowgirl!

Everything is beautiful - - - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Long And Winding Road--The Beatles
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Delta Dawn - Helen Reddy

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Next To You--Wilson Phillips
U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

United we stand - Brotherhood of Man

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Different Drum--Linda Ronstadt
M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mary - The Schoolboys


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

You can go your own way - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 3, 2008)

You Shook Me All Night Long - Big & Rich

G

FA anthem


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Get Over It- OK Go


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

To sir with love - Lulu

V or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 3, 2008)

Eat the Rich - Aerosmith

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins	


K


***I love this song!!!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

Kerosene: Miranda Lambert

E


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 3, 2008)

(is that the same Kerosene once done by a Welsh band named Man?)

and

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except for Me and My Monkey - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Buffie (Mar 4, 2008)

You Might Think - The Cars

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kansas City - Brenda Lee	


Y


----------



## Buffie (Mar 4, 2008)

You May Be Right - Billy Joel

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

This Time - Alan Jackson	


M or E


----------



## Buffie (Mar 4, 2008)

Mary Had a Little Lamb - Stevie Ray Vaughan

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Because of You - Reba McEntire & Kelly Clarkson	


U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Underneath it all - No Doubt

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Listen to Your Senses - Alan Jackson	


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Serious - Gwen Stefani

S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 4, 2008)

Sea Cruise - Frankie Ford

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson	


G


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 4, 2008)

Geno - Dexy's Midnight Runners

Oooooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh What A Night - Dells


T


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tree Hugger- Antsy Pants


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Never Loved Before - Alan Jackson (with Martina McBride)	



R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everybody 
Reach--Gloria Estefan
H


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

Having A Bad Day- Blue Flannel


Y


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

You by Jim Brickman

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Up And Flying--Reba McEntire
G


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

Get Drunk and Be Somebody -- Toby Keith


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 4, 2008)

youre so vain - carly simon

n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Noshville Katz - The Lovin' Cohens
Z


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 4, 2008)

Zipity Do Da - The disneyland Chorus

D or A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone!! Hope you are having a good day 


***All Alone Am I - Brenda Lee	


I


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 4, 2008)

I Am A Town - Mary Chapin Carpenter

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Not Givin' Up - Natasha Bedingfield	


P


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

Platinum Blonde Life - No Doubt

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Everybody Knows - Ryan Adams	


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunday Kind Of Love - Harptones = Dell-Vikings


E


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

Every Day by Rascal Flatts

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello hello hello friends!

Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins

S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 4, 2008)

Seven Little Girls (Sitting in the Back Seat) - Paul Evans

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Sex Machine - James Brown

N or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 4, 2008)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Y'all
Get Down Tonight-KC and The Sunshine Band
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey mama, where ya been?

Tie a yellow ribbon - Tony O and Dawn

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey g/f we had a temporary power outage  dag gone ice up here all day.
New Kid In Town--The Eagles
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Ice storms are NOT our friend.

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Every Breath You Take--The Police
K or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 4, 2008)

Kiss to Kiss - Cher

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Soulman-The Blues Brothers
N


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 4, 2008)

Naked and Famous - The Presidents of the United States of America

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 4, 2008)

Surrender - Cheap Trick

R

One of my all time faves .....


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

Relax- Mika


X


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 4, 2008)

xanadu---somebody???


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

Up The Spout- Mateo Messina


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 5, 2008)

The Shiznit - Snoop Dogg

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 5, 2008)

Typical - Mutemath

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> xanadu---somebody???




Joolie, this song was sung by Olivia Newton-John and is one of my all time favs.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Saving All My Love For You - Whitney Houston

U


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 5, 2008)

Unlearn - Psycosonik

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

New Attitude - Patty LaBelle

D or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't Play Games - Barry White	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there everyone 
Shout--Tears For Fears
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo friends!! 

Talk to Me -- Stevie Nicks

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Chik a dee how are you woman?
Monster Mash--Bobby Boris Pickett
H


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

How 'Bout Them Cowgirls - George Strait	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Same old love - Anita Baker

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

Venus--Frankie Avalon
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Say When - Lonestar

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up--Rick Astley
P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Play Me - Neil Diamond

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Exodus To Jazz - Eddie Harris

Z


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 5, 2008)

Time Won't Let Me Go - The Bravery

O


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 5, 2008)

One Fine Day - Chiffons

Y


----------



## Buffie (Mar 5, 2008)

You and Me - Lifehouse

M or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 5, 2008)

Muleskinner Blues - The Fendermen

S


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

Summer Breeze --- Shaw-Blades
 
E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm going with the Z


Zoo York- Paul Oakenfold


K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep Feeling Fascination - Human League

N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 6, 2008)

No Holly for Miss Quinn - Enya


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


M


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

Material Girl- Madonna


L


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

Lucky Man --- Shaw-Blades (great album by the way!) 

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Nights in White Satin--Moody Blues
N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 6, 2008)

Nobody Does it Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Evenin' songsters!

Ready - Cat Stevens

Y


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

You --- Evanescence

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello every body
Up Up And Away--The Fifth Dimension
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

You belong to me - Vonda Shepard Hey Sug :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi ya Chik 
Memories---Barbara Streisand
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Superstar - Carpenters

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Rock And Roll Heaven--The Righteous Brothers
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats one of my FAVORITE songs, Sug

Nice to be with you - Gallery

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

me too CHIK
Up Where We Belong--Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Got to get you into my life - Beatles

F or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Freak Out--Frank Zappa he gave me the willies but great guitar player
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

This Time - Alan Jackson	


M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

Makers and Breakers- Daphne Loves Derby


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

Nobody-----Sylvia
y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 6, 2008)

Kiss From a Rose - Seal

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> Kiss From a Rose - Seal
> 
> S or E



Where did you get the next song starting with a "K".... IT was suppose to start with a "Y"


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Something To Talk About--Bonnie Raitt
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Take You There - Sean Kingston


R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Running On Empty--Jackson Browne
Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

You Are My King (Amazing Love) - Newsboys	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Give a little bit - Supertramp

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Through the Fire and Flames - Dragonforce	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

So Far Away---Dire Straits
Y


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

You and I ---- Ace of Base

I


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 6, 2008)

It's A Man's World - James Brown

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	


c


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 6, 2008)

Come Together - Aerosmith

R


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 6, 2008)

Rosetta Stoned - TOOL

D


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Where did you get the next song starting with a "K".... IT was suppose to start with a "Y"



Jooliebug pulled a fast one on me when she edited her post. 

Destination Unknown - Marieta

N


----------



## Buffie (Mar 7, 2008)

Never Let Me Down - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

No Reins -- Rascal Flatts

S


----------



## Buffie (Mar 7, 2008)

Shine on You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> Jooliebug pulled a fast one on me when she edited her post.




*** Just checking... thought maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me 


Dance Like There's No Tomorrow	- Paula Abdul & Randy Jackson	


W


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 7, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> Jooliebug pulled a fast one on me when she edited her post.
> 
> Destination Unknown - Marieta
> 
> N



I'm so sorry Bad Julie:doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

World Of Our Own - Westlife

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 7, 2008)

No place that far - sara E

F


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 7, 2008)

F? ok

Foolish Games - Jewel

S

But it kind of looks like R 

Revolution - R.E.M.

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Say It Loud I'm Black & I'm Proud - James Brown

D


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

New Moon On Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

You Belong To Me --- Carly Simon

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Each Day Gets Better--John Legend
R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Run Rudolph Run - Chuck Berry


N


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

New York State Of Mind --- Billy Joel

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya Everyone !!

Right Where I Want You - Alan Jackson	


U


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 7, 2008)

Unpretty--TLC
Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 7, 2008)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' - The Righteous Brothers

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

No Air - Jordin Sparks & Chris Brown	


R


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

Running Down A Dream --- Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers



M


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mine All Mine - Chuck Wicks	


N or E


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

Easy --- (redone by Faith No More)


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

You Are Loved (Don't Give Up) - Josh Groban


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

Down On The Corner ---- CCR



R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone
Reelin In The Years---Steely Dan
S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

You're In A Bubble - Geri Halliwell

L or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Loose Lips- Kimya Dawson


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Shake Your Booty Cutie - Geri Halliwell

I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Into the Night - Santana	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Throwing Needles--Foo Fighters
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man- Alan Jackson


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Night Fever--The Bee Gees
R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Raindrops - Gene Chandler



S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

She's In Love With the Boy - Trisha Yearwood 


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 7, 2008)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo all!

You're a ocean - Fastball

N


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

New Kid in Town - Eagles

N, again ...


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Never There- Cake


R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello again everybody:batting:
Rockin Robin---The Jackson 5
N again sorry


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

No More I Love You's - Annie Lennox

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

GM all!

Skid Row - Serial Joe

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Working My Way Back To You - Four Seasons

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Use your mind - Guttermouth

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't Cha - Pussycat Dolls

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Supper's Ready - Genesis

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Day Tripper - Beatles

R


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

Root Down -- Beastie Boys


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Not enough - 3 doors down

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hungry - Paul Revere & The Raiders


Y


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 8, 2008)

Yesterday (When I was young) - Roy Clark

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

You Are The One - A-ha

N or E


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 8, 2008)

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Stages - ZZ Top

S again


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shortly Before The End- OK Go


D


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 8, 2008)

deciever - stream of passion
r


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 8, 2008)

Rise - Herb Alpert

E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 8, 2008)

Samson- Regina Spektor


N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 8, 2008)

Niagara - Sara Evans

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

All I Ever Wanted - Chuck Wicks	


D


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't Laugh -- Ween

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

How 'Bout Them Cowgirls - George Strait	


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Stop In The Name Of Love - Supremes


E


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 8, 2008)

En Aranjuez Con Tu Amor - Andrea Bocelli

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Rythm is gonna getcha - Gloria Estefan


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Alone - Heart

N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Naked - Goo Goo Dolls

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi guys
Desperado--The Eagles
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Spicy!

On the road again, Willie Nelson

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Never Gonna let You Go--Sergio Mendes
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

On a mission - Trick Pony

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Name--The Goo Goo Dolls
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Mama, don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys - Willie Nelson

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

So Into You---Atlanta Rhythm Section
U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

I love that song, Sug!

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Long May You Run--Neil Young
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Nobody does it better - Carly S

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Rock The Boat--Hues Corporation Don't tip the boat over 
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank You - Barry White	


U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Used to be my girl - O Jays

L

Hiya Mar!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Let The Sun Shine---Hair
N or E


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

Everybody Needs Somebody to Love -- Blues Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Everyday America - Sugarland	


A


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ass Knockin'- Bob Schneider


N or ' if you're really brave...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Ten days late - Third eye blind

T or E

G'morning all!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Eleven Roses - Wrens

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Step up- Linkin Park

P


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

D


Hi Chik


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Daughter - Pearl Jam

R

Hiya Linda!


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 9, 2008)

Return to Sender - Elvis

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Root - Deftones

T


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Never let you go - third eye blind

O


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

afternoon y'all 
Yellow Brick Road--Eminem
D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 9, 2008)

You Baby You - Cleftones

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Underneath it all - No doubt

L


----------



## Paquito (Mar 9, 2008)

Let It Be - The Beatles

E or B


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

Being for the benefit of Mr. Kite! - The Beatles


T or E.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 9, 2008)

Elvis - These New Puritans

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Sound Of The Underground - Girls Aloud

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Disco Duck === Rick Dees :blink:
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

kind of hush - carpenters

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

hey Chik how are ya buddy?:batting:
Humpty Dance--Digital Underground
C or E


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Closer--Nine inch nails


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 9, 2008)

Running Away _ Detta Goodrem

Y


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Yellow submarine---Beatles
N or E


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 9, 2008)

Nag Nag Nag Nag - Art Brut

G


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 9, 2008)

ghost of freedom - iced earth

M


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Mouth For War - Pantera

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Ramblin Man--The Allman Brothers
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

A Note from Grandma - Rita Gardner	


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

hi Maria
Angel--Sarah Mclachlan
L


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 9, 2008)

Lemon Crush - Prince

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Help--- The Beatles
P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiya gang!

Philadelphia Freedom -- Elton

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ya Everyone!

Mr. Mom - Lonestar	


M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

My Maria - Brooks & Dunn

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
> 
> A



***My favorite "Maria" song***


All Alone Am I - Brenda Lee	


I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

I will survive - Gloria Gaynor

V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***My favorite "Maria" song***



MUSICAL STATION BREAK

The most beautiful sound I ever heard:
Maria, Maria, Maria, Maria . . .
All the beautiful sounds of the world in a single word . .
Maria, Maria, Maria, Maria . . .:smitten:
Maria!
I've just met a girl named Maria,
And suddenly that name
Will never be the same
To me.
Maria!
I've just kissed a girl named Maria :kiss2:
And suddenly I've found
How wonderful a sound
Can be!
Maria!
Say it loud and there's music playing,
Say it soft and it's almost like praying. :bow:

Maria,
I'll never stop saying Maria! :wubu:

The most beautiful sound I ever heard.
Maria.

Now, back to our game...


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I will survive - Gloria Gaynor
> 
> V or E



Vineyard- Jackopierce


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Down on the corner - CCR

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Right Right Now Now- Beastie Boys


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Waterloo - Abba

O


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh! It Is Love- Hellogoodbye


V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Volare' - Dean Martin

R or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Extraordinary Girl- Green Day


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Little Bit of Life - Craig Morgan	


F or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

For the good times - Elvis

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Sold (The Grundy County Auction Incident) - John Michael Montgomery	



D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't close your eyes - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 9, 2008)

Smash it up - The Offspring

P


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Pick Up The Change- Wilco


G or E


----------



## Buffie (Mar 9, 2008)

Estrogen Bomb - Candye Kane

B


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Bella Luna- Jason Mraz


A


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 10, 2008)

Ain't That A Shame - Cheap Trick

M or E


----------



## Buffie (Mar 10, 2008)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Time - Alan Jackson	


M or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 10, 2008)

Mighty Wings - Cheap Trick

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Stick With U - Pussycat Dolls

U


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Unsent- Alanis Morrisette


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

The Wizard - Dancewolf


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't - Elvis Presley


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Trouble - Pink

L or E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2008)

Least you can do - Phil collins

O


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 10, 2008)

Only the lonley--Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 10, 2008)

Y'all Want A Single - Korn

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Lick It Up--Deep Purple
P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Portrait Of Jenny - Nat Cole


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

You Belong To Me--Carly Simon
M or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 10, 2008)

Electric Chair - Prince

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Round and Round- Bob Schneider

D


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 10, 2008)

Domination - Pantera :smitten:


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

New Strings - Miranda Lambert

S


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry - Buckcherry

R or Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

Hiya Kajun...only when the last word ends in an "E" do we offer the letter before.

You must love me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello every body Hi Chik how are ya?:bow:
Me And You And A Dog Named Boo---Lobo
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

Hiya Sug....another oldie but goodie!

One for the money - Horace Brown

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Yellow ----Coldplay
W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

You can't run - Vanessa Williams

N


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nobody's Girl- Reckless Kelly


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

Last in Love - George Strait

V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Volvo Driving Soccer Mom- Everclear


M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

My One True Friend - Bette M

D


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 10, 2008)

Digging a Ditch - DMB

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Dry You Eyes - Brenda & The Tabulations

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

How do you like me now - Toby Keith 

W


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Walking Away- Mat Kearney


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

You don't seem to miss me - Patty Loveless

M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Midnight Show- The Killers


W


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 10, 2008)

Where Are You Now? - Brandy

W


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 10, 2008)

What Could Be Better - The Grilled Lincoln's

R


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hiya Kajun...only when the last word ends in an "E" do we offer the letter before.
> 
> You must love me - Madonna
> 
> M or E




Thanks for the tip 

Riot Girl - Good Charlotte

L


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Low- Flo Rida


W


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 11, 2008)

Watch Your Step - Elvis Costello

P


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Papa Dont Preach - Madonna

H


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 11, 2008)

Hot Summer Nights - Miami Sound Machine

S


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 11, 2008)

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche 


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

You're Not Alone Tonight - Keith Urban

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tell Mama - Etta James

A


----------



## night tide (Mar 11, 2008)

All I Know...Art Garfunkel


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

Wild Thing---The Troggs
G


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 11, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Rudebox - Robbie Williams

X


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 11, 2008)

Xanadu - Electric Light Orchestra/Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi y'all
Unchain My Heart--Joe Cocker
T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Trapped By A Thing Called Love - Denise Lesalle


E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 11, 2008)

Vogue - Madonna

E or U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 11, 2008)

Evenin' all....Sug, we need to hang out...I LOVE your taste in music!

Unbroken - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

hi Chik:wubu: love your taste in music too girl
Never Been To Spain---Three Dog Night
N again sorry bout that


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 11, 2008)

New Level - Pantera :wubu:


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 11, 2008)

Lady Down On Love - Alabama

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don Mclean
T


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

Two Princes- Spin Doctors


S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 11, 2008)

Song for Moiraine - Robert Berry

N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 11, 2008)

name - goo goo dolls

m or e


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard- Paul Simon


D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't You Love Me No More - Eternal

R or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2008)

Remember Me - Journey

M or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Everyday I Love You Less And Less - Kaiser Chiefs

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet Jane - Cowboy Junkies

N or E


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 12, 2008)

New Shoes - Paolo Nutini


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Surf City - Jan & Dean


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2008)

Walken- Wilco


N


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nothing As It Seems - Pearl Jam

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Sole Dad - Westlife

D


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't go breakin' my heart--Elton John and Kee Kee Dee


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

The Long And Winding Road==The Beatles
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	


C


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Chapel Bells - Mistakes

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

See You Again - Miley Cyrus 


N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2008)

Nobody Lives Without Love - Eddi Reader

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Violet Beauregarde - Danny Elfman	


D or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 12, 2008)

Dizz Knee Land - Dada

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia--The Grateful Dead
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

After all - Cher & Pete Cetera

L

Hey friends


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

hey yourself g/f
Lola--the Kinks
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

Always and Forever - Brothers Johnson

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

Rodeo--Garth Brooks
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

Off the wall - wacko jacko

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

Levon--Elton John (love this song)
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

Now you just lost me, Sug...EJ just doesn't do it for me....

Night moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Swing - Trace Adkins	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

Georgia on my mind - willie nelson

D


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2008)

Down in the boondocks - Billy Joe Royal

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

She's In Love With the Boy - Trisha Yearwood 


Y


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 12, 2008)

You're All I Need - Motley Crue 


D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 12, 2008)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 13, 2008)

Roll The Dice- Mickey Avalon

CorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Cleaning This Gun (Come on In Boy) - Rodney Atkins	


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Never Enough - The Cure

H


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 13, 2008)

How Can I Keep From Singing - Enya

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Gotta Get Thru This - Daniel Beddingfield

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 13, 2008)

Should I Stay or Should I Go - The Clash

O


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Orion - Metallica



N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Primal Concrete Sledge - Pantera


G or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

God Is A DJ - Pink

J


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Jaded - Areosmith


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Do The Clam - Elvis Presley


M


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

My Best Friend--Air Supply
D


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Dig - Incubus


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Good Enough--Edwin McCain
H


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope Has a Place - Enya

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

***Howdy everyone!


Country Boy - Alan Jackson


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah song ---- Flaming Lips


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

hi again Y'all
Good Times Bad Times--Led Zeppelin
S


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Slaughtered - Pantera


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Day After Day---Badfinger
Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 13, 2008)

You'll be in my Heart - Phil Collins

T


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


M or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 13, 2008)

Everybody Hurts - Dashboard Confessional

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good Vibrations- Beach Boys


S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 14, 2008)

Scandalous - Prince

S


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 14, 2008)

Spoke In The Wheel - Black Label Society


L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 14, 2008)

Save It For Later - The English Beat

R


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL Great minds think alike  we posted at the same time


Rewind - Paolo Nutini


D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 14, 2008)

Let's try this again lol

Dreams - The Cranberries

S


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 14, 2008)

Sanitarium - Metallica


M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

That is one of my Fav Metallica songs ever. :bow:

Mute - Drowning Pool

T or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Mad Hatter (Big Hat Edit) - Dancewolf


R


Grmblfjx! Late again! (Just take Linda's letter, I got no Idea at the moment...)

This would be T or E.


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 14, 2008)

Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Nobody - Amy Studt

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

Yikes Danger Ahead ---- The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Trube


D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 14, 2008)

Destroyer - Kinks

R


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 14, 2008)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 14, 2008)

Yesterday - Beatles

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

You Wont Forget About Me - Dannii Minogue

M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 14, 2008)

My Maria - Brooks and Dunn

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi everybody:batting:
Angel Of The Morning--Juice Newton
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 14, 2008)

Gimme good lovin' - Little Rascals

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Hiya Chik:wubu:
Never Surrender ---Triumph
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

Realize - Colbie Caillat	


Z or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Maria
Zoom--Lionel Ritchie
M


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Fran


Mountains


S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 14, 2008)

Smash it Up - The Offspring

P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 14, 2008)

Pink Caddilac - Bruce Springsteen

C

Hey mama!


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 14, 2008)

Come Together - Aerosmith

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Run To You---Bryan Adams
U


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

Routine and Dollar Signs - Goodnight Sunrise	


s


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Stand By Me --Ben E King
M or E


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

Me and Charlie Talkin'-- Miranda Lambert


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Nothing Compares To You--Sinead O Connor
U


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 15, 2008)

Up To My Neck In You - AC/DC

U...again


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Under Pressure - David Bowie & Queen	


R or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 15, 2008)

8 (eight) -Sunny Day Real Estate

T


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 15, 2008)

Throes of Rejection - Pantera 


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Never Loved Before - Alan Jackson with Martina McBride	


R or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 15, 2008)

Everybody - Madonna

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes We Can Can - Pointer Sisters


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Now That You Got It - Gwen Stefani 


T


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 15, 2008)

trauma - ayreon

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

All I Ever Wanted - Chuck Wicks	


D


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 15, 2008)

Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Not Too Late - Norah Jones	


T or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

Afternoon everyone:batting:
Tears On My Pillow---Little Anthony and The Imperials
W


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 15, 2008)

War Nerve - Pantera


V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Afternoon, Sugar


Energy - Natalie & Baby Bash	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

Young Turks--Rod Stewart
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sound Clash - Bunny Wailer	


H


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

How Do I Live--LeeAnn Rimes
V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Everyday People - Reba McEntire & Carole King	


L or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 15, 2008)

Love on a Rooftop - Cher

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

People---Barbara Streisand
L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Little Bit of Life - Craig Morgan	


F or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

Free Bird--Lynyrd Skynyrd
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 15, 2008)

Evenin' all! Just got back from WICKED!!! It was awesome!!!

Do you wanna dance? Bette Midler

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Chik, sounds like you had a great time
Cold As Ice--Foreigner
C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 15, 2008)

Could it be the magic - Barry M

C


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

Cars--Gary Neuman
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 15, 2008)

Strokin' - Clarence Carter

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 15, 2008)

No Scrubs - TLC

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Seven Sea Of Rye - Queen

Y or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Going to the chapel - Beach Boys

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Lost In Love - Air Supply

V or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 16, 2008)

Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison

N


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 16, 2008)

Nervous Love - Daniel Johnston


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Vienna - Billy Joel

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Apple Scruffs - George Harrison	


S


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 16, 2008)

Shimmer - Fuel


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Rockin' Robin - Michael Jackson	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 16, 2008)

Nine Thou - Styles of Beyond

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Under The Board Walk--The Drifters
K


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Know How - Kings of Convenience	


W


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 16, 2008)

Walk Like an Egyptian - The Bangles

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Nick of Time===Bonnie Raitt
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Morning has broken - Cat Stevens

Hey everyone!

N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 16, 2008)

Number One - Styx

N or E


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 16, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

GREAT song, BBWModel!

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> GREAT song, BBWModel!
> 
> Dancing Queen - Abba
> 
> N



I <3 the 80's!!! It's the station I listen to most on XM


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 16, 2008)

No Diggity - Blackstreet

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Yellow - Cold play


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Universal Soldier - Donovan

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

autopaint-1 said:


> Universal Soldier - Donovan
> 
> R



The next letter was "W." Where did you get a "U?"


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

What Do Ya Think About That - Montgomery Gentry	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

The Stranger - Billy Joel

R


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2008)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston	


S


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2008)

Somewhere Only We Know - Keane

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wayward Wind - Mary McCaslin	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Diary - Bread

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi
You Aint Seen Nothing Yet--Bachman Turner Overdrive
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey girlfriend!

Teddy bear - Elvis

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 16, 2008)

Round Here- Counting Crows


RorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellsworth - Rascal Flatts	


H


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hard To Explain- Matthew Moon


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Name--GooGooDolls
M or e


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Eight days a week - Beatles

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

Say you say me - Lionel Ritchie

M or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 16, 2008)

Mademoiselle - Styx


L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Listen to Your Senses - Alan Jackson	


S


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

somewhere over the rainbow--Judy Garland


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

When the Love Factor's High - Alan Jackson	


H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

Holding Back The Years - Simply Red

S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 17, 2008)

Starting over - Cher

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Right Where I Want You - Alan Jackson	


U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Use Me - Bill Withers

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

happy St. Patrick's Day to Everyone (even if you are not Irish) 


Erin Go Bragh - The Hit Crew


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Harder Than Your Husband - Frank Zappa

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 17, 2008)

Da Butt--E.U.
T


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2008)

This Love - Maroon 5

V or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 17, 2008)

Eye's Like Twins - Wilson Phillips

S


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2008)

Shining Star - Earth, Wind, and Fire

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 17, 2008)

Reflection - Christina A

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

No Air	- Jordin Sparks & Chris Brown	


r


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Riding The Dragon - Dancewolf

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace	


T or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 17, 2008)

El Condor Pasa (If I Could) - Simon & Garfunkle


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 17, 2008)

Aqualung---Jethro Tull
G


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2008)

Gold Digger - Kanye West

R


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Retrovertigo - Mr. Bungle

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 17, 2008)

ON the road again - Willie Nelson

N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 17, 2008)

NO Expectations - Johny Cash

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Say - John Mayer	


Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 18, 2008)

You Can't Have it All - Alan Jackson

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 18, 2008)

Last dance for Mary Jane - Tom Petty

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Good morning Chik!

Nine In the Afternoon - Panic At the Disco	


N (again


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 18, 2008)

Mornin'

Name - Goo Goo Dolls

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Misery Business - Paramore	


S


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

Some girls do--Sawyer brown


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

You Spin Me Round - Dead or Alive

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't Blink - Kenny Chesney	


K


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

Kiss - Prince

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

Soulshine-The Allman Brothers
N or e


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

Never again---Kelley Clarkson
N


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

No Reason- Ben Kweller


N... again


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Night - Jackie Wilson


T


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 18, 2008)

Tall, Tall Trees - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

So Small	- Carrie Underwood	


L


----------



## hossbabyjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Last Train to London - ELO

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice- Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2008)

Carolina in my Mind - James Taylor

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi
Dead Skunk In The Middle of The Road--Louden Wainwright lll
D


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 18, 2008)

Dallas - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Starting All Over Again - Mel & Time

N


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi
> Dead Skunk In The Middle of The Road--Louden Wainwright lll
> D



Love that song it reminds me of my mother thanks for posting it.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 19, 2008)

Now - Lonestar

W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

Wicked Game - Chris Issac

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Eighteen - Alice Cooper


N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 19, 2008)

Nite and Day - Al B Sure

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Stop, Stop, Stop - Hollies


P


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Picture to Burn - Taylor Swift	


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

Not Me, Not I - Delta Goodrem

I


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Native Girl - The Native Boys


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Letter to Me - Brad Paisley	


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Monday Monday--The Mamas and Papas
Y


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 19, 2008)

You and Whose Army? - Radio Head

M or Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 19, 2008)

You've Got a Way - Shania Twain

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 19, 2008)

You Can't Hurry Love - Supremes/Phil Collins


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Violets - Frank Rosolino	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 19, 2008)

Sullivan Street - Counting Crows

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Tunnel Of Love---Bruce Springsteen
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey friends  Hiya g/f!

Everything is beautiful - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Chik I missed ya
Listen To The Music---Doobie Brothers
C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, still having he!! month at work...ugh!

Chattahootchie - Alan Jackson

I or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Inna Gadda Da Vida---Iron Butterfly
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

All-American Girl - Carrie Underwood	


Hey Chik and Sugar


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Maria!

Leather and Lace _ Stevie Nicks

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Maria
Crying---Roy Orbison
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 19, 2008)

Got to get the feeling again = Barry Mantilow

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Need A Little Help----Billy Ray Cyrus
P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 19, 2008)

Please please me - Beatles

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Mockingbird---Carly Simon
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band	


A


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 19, 2008)

Am I The Only One - Dixie Chicks

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not My Friend - Norah Jones	


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 20, 2008)

Dance with the Devil - Breaking Benjamin

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Laughed Until We Cried - Jason Aldean	


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Drip Drop - Drifters


P


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Proud of the House We Built - Brooks & Dunn	


T


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 20, 2008)

Tea & Corpses - Folk Underground

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Strange Love - Native Boys


E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

English Civil War- The Clash


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi y'all
Reelin In The Years--Steely Dan
S


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

Same Mistake- James BLunt

K or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Keep On Loving You--REO Speedwagon
U


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Up Around The Bend - CCR


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Do You Feel Like We Do---Peter Frampton
O


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 20, 2008)

Old Maid in a Garret - Folk Underground

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Take You There - Sean Kingston	


R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 20, 2008)

Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Little Boy & Girl - Kodaks


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 20, 2008)

How-DEE!

Lodi - CCR

I


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Chik!!

In Love With a Girl - Gavin DeGraw	


L


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 20, 2008)

Lojong - The Grilled Lincolns

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

evening everyone:bow:
Go Your Own Way--Fleetwood Mac
Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Evening sugar 

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Sweet Home Alabama--Lynyrd Skynyrd
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

All-American Girl - Carrie Underwood	


L


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 20, 2008)

Lord Redfern's Return - Folk Underground

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothin' But A Love Thing - Daryl Worley


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Gentleman Soldier - The Dubliners	


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Runaway - Del Shannon


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey	


A


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 21, 2008)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash

U or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Under the Weather - KT Tunstall	


R


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Rise - Pantera


S or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Sexy! No No No - Girls Aloud

O


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Over and Over Again - Nelly feat. Tim McGraw


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Rockin' With the Rhythm of the Rain - The Judds	


N


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 21, 2008)

natural woman - mary j blige

n


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N - again!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Next Time I Fall ----Peter Cetera and Amy Grant
L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Little Miss Honky Tonk - Brooks & Dunn	


K


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2008)

Kamera- Wilco


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 21, 2008)

A Little Bit Of Soul - Music Explosion


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

Love Is a Beautiful Thing - Phil Vassar

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Grandpa (Tell Me 'Bout the Good Old Days) - The Judds	



A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

A Little More You - Little Big Town

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Unusual Way - Barbra Streisand	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Young At Heart---Frank Sinatra
T
Hi everyone


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

That's What She Gets for Loving Me - Brooks & Dunn	


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Money For Nothing---Dire Straits
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Friday e1!!! Heys posse!!!!


Me and my shadow = Perry Como

Oh shoot, Sug

God Bless America - kate smity

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Hiya Chik:batting:
All I Really Want To Do---Bob Dylan
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

One More Night - Phil Collins	


Hey Sugar and Chik


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 21, 2008)

Maria! Hola!!!

To Sir With Love - Lulu

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Every Mile a Memory - Dierks Bentley	


y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Maria
You Are So Beautiful To Me---Joe Cocker
M or E


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Memories of Us - Keith Urban


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Every Breath You Take - The Police	


K or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2008)

Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

A Different Kind Of Pain - Cold


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship	Hits	


W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica

M


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Master Of Puppets - Metallica 


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman & Brown


Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 22, 2008)

Your Clown - Eiffel 65

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not Givin' Up - Natasha Bedingfield	


P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Good morning Maria!

Please Mr. postman - Karen Carpenter

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

good morning Chik 


Never Again - Kelly Clarkson	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

No leaf clover - Metallica

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Right Now - Five Vets


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Waiting for a girl like you - Foreigner

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Undun - Guess Who

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Need you tonight - Inxs

T


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

Tiny Dancer - Elton John

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Rooster - Alice in Chains

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Round & Round - Perry Como


D


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Do You Feel Like I Do - Peter Frampton



O


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Afternoon everyone:batting:
Open Arms--Journey
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey cutie 

Standing Tall

Lorrie Morgan

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi g/f
Longrun---The Eagles
N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Barry White


P


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Puff The Magic Dragon--Peter Paul and Mary
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

No brakes - Offspring

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks	


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Abilene - George Hamilton IV


E


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Electricity - OMD


Y


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

You and Me - Lifehouse

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Every Day	- Rascal Flatts	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

You're Still The One---Shania Twain
N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Evening sugar 

Never Wanted Nothing More - Kenny Chesney	


R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Good Evening to you too Maria:bow:
Run To Me----The Bee Gees
M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2008)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Loving You---Minnie Ripperton
U


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Under the Weather - KT Tunstall	


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Red Strokes--Garth Brooks
S


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Stars and Boulevards- Augustana

S again


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Suspicions - Tim McGraw	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Suspicious Minds---Elvis Presley
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello friends!

September - Earth, Wind & Fire

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash	



R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Chik
Running On Empty--Jackson Browne
Y


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Your Song- Elton John


G


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 22, 2008)

Gypsie's, Tramps and Thieves - Cher

S


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Safety Dance- Men Without Hats

CorE


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't Touch This----M.C. Hammer
S


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

hahaha.... aw man, gotta love Hammer and his pants. 


Scumbag- Green Day


G


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 22, 2008)

Girls on Film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

My Girl----The Temptations
L


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

La La Lie- Jack's Mannequin


I or E


I was gonna do My Girl!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 22, 2008)

E:

Eldorado - ELO

O!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Ocean Ave - Yellowcard


V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Vertigo- American Hi Fi

O


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 22, 2008)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y

(lets see if I can do a travelling wilburys theme night)


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Ya Keep On - Kid Rock


N


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

No, No, No- Destiny's Child


O


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Once Bitten, Twice Shy - Whitesnake


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Your Body Is A Wonderland- John Mayer


D


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 22, 2008)

De Der Down - Brak

N

(ok he wasnt in the wilburys)


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing Left To Lose- Mat Kearney


SorE


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

Every Little Thing - jeff lynne

G


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Get Over It- OK Go

I'm actually listening to that right now... 

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Train Train---Blackfoot
N


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

awesome song!

Never My Love - The Assocation


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Embers and Envelopes - Mae	


S


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet Caroline (da da daaa) - Neil Diamond

N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Everything Will Be Alright- The Killers


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Sam 


Takin' Off This Pain - Ashton Shepherd	


N


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Maria!


Nobody Drinks Alone- Keith Urban


NorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

***Happy Easter


Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon	


R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

You too!


Rescued- Jack's Mannequin


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw	


L


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Love in an Elevator- Aerosmith


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler	


S


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

Streetcorner Symphony - Rob Thomas

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 23, 2008)

Save Up All Your Tears - Cher

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sing A Song - Earth Wind & Fire


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

Daddy's Money - Ricochet

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 23, 2008)

You Are My Destiny - Paul Anka


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

You Can Call Me Al- Paul Simon

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lips of an Angel - Jack Ingram

L


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

Lets Get It On - Marvin Gaye

N


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

No Time To Lose - Tarney-Spencer Band


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

So Into You---Atlanta Rhythm Section
 U


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

U + Ur Hand - Pink

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Dreamscape - Dancewolf

E or P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey TW 

Everyday People - Sly and the family stone

L or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey TJC!

Looking Out My Back Door - CCR

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Rhianna - Fleetwood Mac

Love CCR!!!

A


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazed - Poe

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Desperado - Eagles

O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh My God - Pink

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Hiya Linda!

Diamond Girl - Seals and Croft

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi ya Chik


Laughed Until We Cried - Jason Aldean	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Evening everyone---:bow:
Day After Day---Badfinger
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Evening Ladies!

You must love me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi ya sugar  and Chik 


My Little Girl - Tim McGraw	


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi girlfriends
Love Hurts----Nazareth love this song
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stand - Rascal Flatts	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont do me like that

Tom Petty

T


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 23, 2008)

This is Your Life - Switchfoot

F or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Fly like an eagle - steve miller band

L or E


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 23, 2008)

Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Annies Song - John Denver

I or E


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

I've Just Seen A Face - The Beatles

E or C


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

Easy Loving - Freddie Hart


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

God Must Be Busy - Brooks & Dunn	


Y


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

Yours Truly, 2095 - Electric Light Orchestra



crap that has a 5 at the end so i dunno the rules on that one so:

Yer Blues - The Beatles

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Yours Truly, 2095 - Electric Light Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry,

Since 5 is a number, not a letter, you could say the next letter would be Y. I'll go with this. Okay?

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson

D


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

ah thanks!

Day after Day - Badfinger

Y (again)


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

You're Memory - Steve Wariner

Y - again!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins
> 
> 
> S



Spice Up Your Life - Spice Girls

E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 24, 2008)

Fooling Yourself - Styx

F


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Flight Of The Goblin - Dancewolf

N


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

New Soul- Yael Naim


L


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Lodi - CCR

I


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

Imagine--John Lennon
N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Everything She Wants - Wham


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift	


O


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 24, 2008)

One Step Closer - Asia

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

Razor Blade- Blue October


DorE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 24, 2008)

Evenin' all!

Days - The Kinks

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Y'all Hi Chik how are ya buddy?:batting:
Superfreak----Rick James
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Sug...just ducky, thanks!

Kind of Hush - The Turtles

H


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 24, 2008)

Heaven Only Knows - ELO


S!


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet Surrender - Sarah Maclachlan

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nothin' Better to Do - LeAnn Rimes	


O


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Old Age - Nirvana

G or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Everything - Michael Bublé	


G


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Got ma nuts from a hippy - The Fratellis

P or Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tieve said:


> Got ma nuts from a hippy - The Fratellis
> 
> P or Y



***You always use the last letter of the song, unless it ends in an "E", then you have the option of the letter before the "E"


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Your Love Is a Lie - Simple Plan	


I or E


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***You always use the last letter of the song, unless it ends in an "E", then you have the option of the letter before the "E"



Thanks, I'm a noob and thought I'd seen someone else do it with Y before too - my bad hehe


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Everything is You - Clare Teal

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tieve said:


> Thanks, I'm a noob and thought I'd seen someone else do it with Y before too - my bad hehe



it's okay... just wanted to share the rules for the "E" with you.


Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Umbrella - 4:36	Rihanna	


A


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Australia - Manic Street Preachers

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Always - Bon Jovi

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Shut Up and Drive - Rihanna	



V or E


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Voodoo Lady - Ween

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Year 3000 - Jonas Brothers	


R


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 25, 2008)

Rock & Roll Dreams Come Through - Meat Loaf

H


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Heal the World - Michael Jackson

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Deeper Shade Of Blue - Steps

U or E


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Us and Them - Pink Floyd

M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Masterpiece - Temptations 


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Clumsy - Fergie	


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Your Fault- Plain White Tees


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

This Kiss - Faith Hill

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Suddenly I See - KT Tunstall	


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Express Yourself - Madonna

F


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Funky Cold Medina- Tone Loc 


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Funky Cold Medina- Tone Loc
> 
> 
> A




You crack me up so much, Surely you are too young to remember this one.

Angel - Madonna

L


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah, Funky Cold Medina knows no age limit. LOL


Little Miss Can't Be Wrong- The Spin Doctors

G


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 25, 2008)

Gone - Switchfoot

N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 25, 2008)

Greetings!

Naked - Goo Goo Dolls

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't Eat The Yellow Snow - Fank Zappa


W


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

What Is Love - Haddaway	


V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

What is love? Baby don't hurt me!


lol

Vampire- Antsy Pants


RorE


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 25, 2008)

Rainbow Wings - Eagle Eye Cherry

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 25, 2008)

Sundown--Gordon Lightfoot
N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

All the Roadrunning - Mark Knopfler And Emmylou Harris	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good Times- Tommy Lee


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Silly Love Songs - Paul McCartney & Wings	


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Step By Step - NKOTB 

P


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 26, 2008)

Paradise - Styx

S or E


----------



## Tieve (Mar 26, 2008)

Salva Nos - Mediaevil Baebes

S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 26, 2008)

Suite Madame Blue - Styx

U or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira

E or S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Stop and Stare - OneRepublic	


R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

Easy Lover - Philip Bailey with Phil Collins

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

R.O.C.K. in the USA- John Mellencamp


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

ALL I Want To Do---Bob Dylan
O


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

On Your Porch- The Format


H


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

Hot Child In The City--Nick Gilder
Y


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 26, 2008)

You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi

M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 26, 2008)

Mandy - barry M

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 26, 2008)

You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone (Eventually somebody had to list this record)


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

Enjoy Yourself---The Jacksons
F


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Feedback - Janet	



K


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

Knock On Wood- The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2008)

Down On The Farm - Tim McGraw


M


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

My Wish Came True - Elvis Presley & The Jordanaires	


U or E


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

Under Pressure- Queen


RorE


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 27, 2008)

Love Rusts - Starship

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

String Around My Heart - Cleftones



T


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Mar 27, 2008)

The Tide Is High - Blondie

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Hangar 18 - Medadeth

18 or R - - - I will rep you for giving me one with 18


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

18 With A Bullet -Pete Wingfield


T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2008)

The Same Old Thing - NRBQ

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Onions-Booker T and The MG's
S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Summer Of Love - Steps

V or E


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 27, 2008)

Ebin - Sublime

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Now That Your Gone - Jesters


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

Everybody Hurts---REM
S


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 27, 2008)

Save a Prayer - Duran Duran

R


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

Rewind- Paolo Nutini


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

Drift Away---Dobie Gray
Y


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks


MorE


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 27, 2008)

Yukon Timberline - Nature's Harmony

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

Every Day - Rascal Flatts	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2008)

You'll Always Be My Baby - Sara Evans

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban	


M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Moonlight Journey - Dancewolf


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

You Must Love Me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2008)

Missionary Man - Eurythmics

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 28, 2008)

No Way Out = Phil Collins

T


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tarantula- Bob Schneider


A


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 28, 2008)

Absolute - Thousand Foot Krutch

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2008)

Everyday American - Sugarland

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice	- Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheap Sunglasses - ZZ Top

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift	


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

On The Run - Yello

N


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2008)

Now Is Forever - Eiffel 65

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2008)

RC Cola and a Moon Pie - NRBQ

E or I


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2008)

Invincible - Lethal & Destruction

L or E


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Linger - The Cranberries


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Reach Out Of The Darkness - Friend & Lover


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Stay Beautiful - Taylor Swift	


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Love Is A Rollercoaster - Ronan Keating

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ready, Set, Don't Go - Billy Ray Cyrus feat. Miley Cyrus	


O


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh Very Young ===Cat Stevens
G


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Gypsy --- Fleetwood Mac



Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

You Are The Woman---Firefall
N


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Nannou - Aphex Twin

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Under Pressure--Queen
R or E


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Rowboat - Beck

T


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2008)

The Abyss - The Phantom

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spring Street - Vanessa Carlton 


T


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2008)

System - Force Legato

M


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Me and You And A Dog Named Boo==Lobo
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Separate Lives---Phil Collins & Mariliyn Martin
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spring Buds - Keller Williams	


S


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Something -- The Beatles (Harrison)

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Garden Party - Ricky Nelson	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

You Got Something - JJ Cale

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Good Riddance - Green Day	


C or E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 29, 2008)

Everybody has got something to hide (Except me and my monkey) - The Beatles


D or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2008)

Die Schwarze Zone - LDC

N or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 29, 2008)

Nasty Boys - Janet Jackson

S


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

Snow (Hey Oh)- Red Hot Chili Peppers


W or H, I guess.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Would You Go With Me - Josh Turner	


M or E


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Would You Go With Me - Josh Turner
> 
> 
> M or E



Early Winter - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 29, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Early Winter - Gwen Stefani
> 
> R



Raised by Wolves - The grilled lincoln's

S


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 29, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Raised by Wolves - The grilled lincoln's
> 
> S



Stay Home- The Blood Lines (local band)

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 29, 2008)

Earth to Earth - Groove Collective

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello Hello - Sopwith Camel


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Of Course I'm Lying - Yello

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Games People Play - Joe South


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all

You can sleep while I drive - Trisha Yearwood

V or E


----------



## fa_oop_north (Mar 29, 2008)

Eclipse - Feeder

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

HIya Chik:wubu:
Voices Carry===Til Tuesday


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiya Sweetie 

You are the best part of me - Neil Diamond

M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

More, TJC? 

Might Just Take Your Life - Deep Purple

For E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

Fooled Around And Fell In Love---Elvin Bishop
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Victim of Love - Eagles

V or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Vincent Price Blues - ZZ Top

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiya TW 

Saw her standing there - Beatles

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Rockstar - Nickelback	


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Maria
RESPECT---Aretha Franklin
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiya! Sugar 


Through the Fire and Flames - Dragonforce	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Maria!

Shadow Dancing - Andy Gibb

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey Chik! 


Got Me Going - DAY26 


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

Got To Get You Into My Life---The Beatles
F or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Get free - The Vines

E or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything - Michael Bublé	



G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Girlfriend - Nsync

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

Downtown---Petula Clark
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice and Slow - Usher 

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

We Belong Together - Mariah Carey	


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Rescue - Uncle Cracker

U or E


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2008)

Eternity - Big & Rich

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Young - Kenny Chesney	


G


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 30, 2008)

Get Ready For This - 2 Unlimited

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Salvation - The Cranberries

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

New	- Bethany Dillon	


W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

What a Wonderful World - Israel "Iz" Kamakawiwo 'Ole

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	


C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Dock of the Bay Otis Redding

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

You Got Me Goin' - NRBQ

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Noodle Soup - Four80East	


P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Philadelphia Freedom - EJ

M


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

Man Smart, Woman Smarter - C.J. Chenier

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Reckless - Alabama

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Spain - Chick Corea

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

Nomini - Keller Williams

I


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Intro - Gorillaz


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

One Less Thrill - Billy Ray

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

Little Yellow Spider - Devendra Banhart

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Ready to Run - Dixie Chicks

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Nervous - Yello


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sold (The Grundy County Auction Incident) - John Michael Montgomery	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Da Doo Run Run - The Crystals

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nothing Left to Do - Alan Jackson	


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Only The Strong Survive - Jerry Butler


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ellsworth - Rascal Flatts	


H


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, Hi Maria
Hush--Deep Purple
H again


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

How Can I live? Trisha Yearwood

V or E

Hey all


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

** Hi Sugar 


Home	- Blake Shelton	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ** Hi Sugar
> 
> 
> Home	- Blake Shelton
> ...



Sorry Maria - I slipped right in there!  :kiss2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Chik


My Maria - Brooks & Dunn	


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Already Gone - Eagles

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nothin' to Lose - Josh Gracin	


S or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Chik
Song Sung Blue--Neil Diamond
U OR E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Under Pressure - David Bowie & Queen	


R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

Roseanna---Toto
N or A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Rats!

Never Let you go - THird Eye Blind

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

Over The Hills and Far Away---Led Zeppelin
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

You better run - The Rascals

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

No Place To Hide - Korn

DorE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Daysleeper = R.E.M.

R


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 30, 2008)

Rapunzel - DMB

L


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 30, 2008)

Love on a Rooftop - Cher

p


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

Pour Some Sugar On Me--Def Leppard
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

My Way - Frank Sinatra

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

You And I--Stevie Wonder
I


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 30, 2008)

I Believe In A Thing Called Love - The Darkness

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Victory - Biohazards

Y

PS - Sugar Magnolia - when the last letter is an "E" we offer the letter before OR the E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap	


L


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2008)

Lorena- Bob Schneider

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Apple Blossom - Alan Munde	


M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Mi Chico Latino - Geri Halliwell

O


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 31, 2008)

Out of Control - New Scene

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lilac Blooms - Tina Malia	


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 31, 2008)

Stoned-Soul Picnic - The 5th Dimension

C


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

Crying---Roy Orbison
G


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

Good Night- Kanye West


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tonights The Night - Shirelles


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tulips In the Spring - Brooks Williams	


G


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 31, 2008)

Generator 7/8 - Maskwa TV

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day	


N


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 31, 2008)

National Anthem - Jimi Hendrix from Woodstock

:huh:

M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 31, 2008)

Moon River - Perry Como

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

***Happy Monday Everyone 


Robin and Marian - Nickel Creek	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone:batting:
Nothing From Nothing--Billy Preston
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey cutie 

Got to get you into my life - Beatles

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Early Morning Rain - BOB DYLAN


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

New Friend Request- Gym Class Heroes


T


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Tunnel Vision ---- Orbital


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Never Never Land - Lyfe Jennings	


D


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 1, 2008)

Dub in Life - Eiffel 65

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Family Affair - Mary J. Blige	


R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 1, 2008)

Rhodes Trip - Jive Talkin' Robots

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

Push It----Salt n Pepa
T


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

Think- Aretha Franklin

K


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 1, 2008)

Knickerbocker Line - Folk Underground 

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Y'all:batting:
Elpaso----Marty Robbins
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 1, 2008)

How-DEE!

Oh Happy Day - Sister Act

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

Hola Chikita 
Your Eyes Peter Gabriel
S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Spanish Harlem - Ben E King


M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 1, 2008)

Me - Paula Cole

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

My Cheri Amour ----Stevie Wonder
R


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Roxanne --- The Police

" E " or " N "


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Easier To Run - LIONEL RICHIE


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

Norwegian Wood---The Beatles
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dance Me to the End of Love - Madeleine Peyroux	


V or E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Voodoo --- Godsmack


O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 1, 2008)

Old and In the Way - Old and In the Way

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

You Won't Be Mine -- Matchbox 20


N or E


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 2, 2008)

Never Knew Lonely - Vince Gill

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Yakety Yak --- The Coasters


K


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kiss Me In the Dark - Randy Rogers Band 


K


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

Killing Me Softly-----Roberta Flack
Y


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 2, 2008)

You'll be in my Heart - Phil Collins

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Touch My Body	- Mariah Carey	


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 2, 2008)

Your Own Way - Mountain of Venus

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

No place that far - Sara Evans

Hola chicas y chicos! Que Tal?



R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 2, 2008)

Rolling To A Stop - The Manatees

P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Push it - Salt n pepa

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Take You There	- Sean Kingston	


R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Rich Girl - Gwen Stefani

L


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

Loose Lips- Kimya Dawson


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Say it isn't so - Hall and Oats

O


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 2, 2008)

Ohio - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

One Headlight - Wallflowers

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Y'all
One Way Out---Allman Brothers
T


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Apr 2, 2008)

Train in Vain - Clash

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice to be with you - Neil Diamond

Heya girlfriend ((((((((SAS))))))))))

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Chik how are ya girlie? did you see we both posted songs that started with O and ended with T thats wild
Under The Bridge--Red Hot Chili Peppers
G or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Good Times - Chic

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven---Led Zeppelin
N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nature Boy - Nat Cole 

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

You're a star - Josie and the Pussycats!

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Running Hard - Rennaissance


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Dear God - Sara mcLaughlin

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Damaged - Danity Kane	


D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Digging For Fire --- The Pixies


R or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rebel Rebel- David Bowie


L


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Lady Fingers --- Luscious Jackson


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Swing	-	Trace Adkins	


G


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 3, 2008)

Going Wodwo - Folk Underground

O


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

One Hit Wonder- Everclear


R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Apr 3, 2008)

Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash

R or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rhyme the Rhyme Well- The Beastie Boys


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Love In This Club - Usher	


B


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Maria I love your new avatar, so pretty
Butterfly Kisses-Bob Carlisle
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Smokey Mountain Memories	- Dolly Parton	


S


***Thank you Sugar.. I thought I needed a new, spring-time picture***


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 3, 2008)

Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Unforgettable---Nat King Cole
L or E


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 3, 2008)

Louisiana Saturday Night - Alabama


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 3, 2008)

Today - Mistress Bawd

Y


----------



## Mezmerized187 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yesterday's Feelings - The Used

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi everyone
Sexual Healing----Marvin Gaye
G


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Hiya --- Sugar and Spice! 

Good Vibrations --- The Beach Boys


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ship Of Love - Nutmegs

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Everlasting Love---Gloria Estefan
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey all

Voodoo - Godsmack

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Hola Chiklet:happy:
Only Women Bleed---Alice Cooper
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Dear Me ---- Lorrie Morgan

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

My Sharona---The Knack
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Alcohol - Brad Paisley

L


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

Long Day - Matchbox 20

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

You can't run - Vanessa WIlliams

N


----------



## natesnap (Apr 3, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 3, 2008)

Port of Amsterdam - Folk Underground

M


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Mississippi --- Bob Dylan


I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe I can fly - R Kelly

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

You Don't Know --- Eminem


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Why - Jason Aldine

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

She's in love with the boy - Trisha Y

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban	


E or M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Mama He's Crazy - Wynonna

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots, Pt. 1- The Flaming Lips

1


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Apr 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots, Pt. 1- The Flaming Lips
> 
> 1



1979 - Smashing Pumpkins

9


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

99 Red Balloons - Nena	


S


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Apr 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 99 Red Balloons - Nena
> 
> 
> S



Seven Day Fool - Jully Black

L


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 4, 2008)

Long Black Veil - Johnny Cash

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Leave me alone - Helen Reddy

N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

Estoy Aqui- Shakira


I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Innocent Man - Billy Joel

N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

"Nowhere to Run" --- Martha & The Vandellas

N *again*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Nowhere Man

Beatles

N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Nothing Else Matters ------ Metallica



S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Suspicious Minds---Elvis Presley Hi everyone:bow:
S AGAIN


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar baby!:wubu:

Sugar Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Man I struggle LOL
Rainy Day People---Gordon Lightfoot
L or E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Long Gone Lonesome Blues ------ Hank Williams


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Sail On - Lionel Ritchie

Heya Toady!

N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Hiya ThickJerseyChik! :happy:


Name ------ Goo Goo Dolls

*take your choice*

E or M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Enough is enough - Donna Summer

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Hiya Swamptoad I love Name that was my favorite song 
My Maria--Brooks and Dunn
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Another one bites the dust - Queen

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Too Late To Turn Back Now--Cornelius Brothers and Sister Rose
W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

No Fear - Terri CLark

R


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 4, 2008)

Radio - Big & Rich

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

One Vision - Queen

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nothin' to Lose	- Josh Gracin	


S or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey M!

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi gang
Walking In Memphis---Marc Cohn
S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Shambala - Three Dog Night

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

*** Hi Everyone 


Red High Heels	- Kellie Pickler	



S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Sweet Lucy - ekoostik hookah

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

You must love me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts	


H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Mister Teardrop - Marty Robbins

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Heaven Help the Fool - Bob Weir

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Let it be me - Anne Murray

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Lowdown - Boz Scaggs

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Niagara Falls - The Codetalkers

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Standing Still - Jewel

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Letter to Me - Brad Paisley	


M or E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Excerpts From: The Six Wives Of King Henry The VIII- Rick Wakeman (YES)

E or I?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Rick Wakeman? WOW, talk about a blast from the past!

I need you - America

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Under The Bridge--Red Hot Chili Peppers
G OR E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Rick Wakeman? WOW, talk about a blast from the past!
> 
> I need you - America
> 
> U



Up On Cripple Creek - The Band

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Come a little bit closer - Jay & the Americans


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmmmm looks like I have a few letters to pick from....

I will take G

Goodbye to love - Carpenters

V or E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Rhumbata - The Motet

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Auto...what alphabet are YOU playing from????


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Can anyone explain how the letter "K" can turn into a "C"?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

I give up.
Too many people playing to damned fast.

It's driving me insane (or at least, moreso)!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ain't That a Kick in the Head - Dean Martin	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Can anyone explain how the letter "K" can turn into a "C"?



I don't get it either Maria....guess he's in a different zone then we are!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

D

Do that to me one more time - Toni Tennille

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters	


H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Help Me - Joni Mitchell

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Monkey Man - The Rolling Stones 


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

New Kid In Town--The Eagles
N again


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Not enough - 3 doors down

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

He Aint Heavy Hes My Brother----The Hollies
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Rhianna - Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins


S or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Electrify - Beastie Boys

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

You Aint Woman Enough---Loretta Lynn
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

How do I live - Leann Rimes

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Vineyard - Jackopierce	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

DUI - Offspring

I


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

IF---Bread
F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

For Bobby for Baby

John denver


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

You Dont Bring Me Flowers Anymore---Barbara Streisand and Neil Diamond
R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Earth Crisis - Steel Pulse	


S


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Sweet Surrender ---- Sarah McLachlan


R


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 5, 2008)

Ridin' the Rodeo - Vince Gill

O


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh! ---- The Breeders


H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Happiness is - Ray Coniff


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Sleep - Garbage

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Primrose lane - Jerry Wallace

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

N or E *sigh*

New Girl - Third Eye Blind

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Lost In Eden - Dancewolf

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

Nightshift-----The Commodores Hi everybody
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Hola amigos y amigas! Que pasa?

To make you feel my love - Garth Brooks

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ciao! 

Vacation - The Go-Go's	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson 5

Y or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

You Know- Susan Cagle


W


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Waterfalls - TLC	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Say My Name - Destiny Child

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

My Maria - Brooks and Dunn

**My favorite song


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Almost Paradise - Anne Wilson

S or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

Hiya gang
Soulshine--Allman Brothers
N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice and Slow - Elton John	


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

When will I be loved - Linda Ronstadt

D

Hey SAS!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Chik 
Different Drum-Linda Ronstadt
M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 5, 2008)

My Guy - Mary Wells

Y

By the way, Different Drum was by The Stone Poney's. Linda Rhonstadt sang lead on it. It is an excellent record. There were two versions, one with a short bridge and one with a longer bridge. That's probably more than you wanted to know.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

No I didn't know that. that song was on my Linda Ronstadt greatest hits album so I thought it was hers. I always loved that song.
You Are The Sunshine Of My Life---Stevie Wonder
F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Frosty's Rag - Anita Baker	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Minority - green day

Y


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 5, 2008)

(You Drive Me) Crazy - Britney Spears

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Young	- Kenny Chesney	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Grampa - Wynonna


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

All-American Girl - Carrie Underwood	


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

Love Shack---B52's
K


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

KU Fight Song- University of Kansas 


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Galveston----Glen Campbell
N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

No No No- Wycleaf Jean/Destiny's Child


O


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh Sherrie---Steve Perry
I or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll Take You There- The Staple Singers


RorE


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic----The Police
C


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

Caribou - The Pixies

U


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

U-Mass --- The Pixies


S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Say- John Mayer


Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Yesterday's Gone (Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow) ----- Fleetwood Mac


N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Enemy- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Yakety Yak --- The Coasters


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

You're the One That I Want - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John	


T


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Two Princes- Spin Doctors


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Swing	- Trace Adkins	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

God Bless John Wayne- Kinky Friedman


NorE


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

Ex-factor - Lauryn Hill

R


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Rowboat --- Beck


T


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

So Flute - St Germain

T or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ed is Dead- The Pixies


D


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

Debaser - Pixies

R


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Rescued- Jack's Mannequin


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't Forget About Us - Mariah Carey	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Spiders Kidsmoke- Wilco


KorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kind of Blue - One Black Lung	


U or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Underneath- Hanson


H

Go ahead- laugh at the Hanson reference.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Hungerstrike --- Temple Of The Dog


E or K


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Either Way- Wilco


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon	


N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Nasty --- Janet Jackson


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Strawberry Wine --- Deana Carter


E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode	


C or E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Epic --- Faith No More


C


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Coney Island - Van Morrison	


D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Domino ---- Van Morrison


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

One Irish Rover - Van Morrison	


r


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Runaround Baby - The Kodaks


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Your Guardian Angel - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus	


L


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 6, 2008)

Larger than Life - Backstreet Boys

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Flesh for Fantasy - Billy Idol	


Y


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

You're the reason I'm leaving - Franz Ferdinand

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice to know u - Incubus

U


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Up, Up, and Away ---- 5th Dimension




Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

You Won't Have to Cry - The Byrds	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Afternoon Y'all 
You Are My Shining Star---The Manhattans
R


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Rodeo Clowns- Jack Johnson


S


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 6, 2008)

Sex and the Single Girl - Mistress Bawd

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Lyin Eyes--The Eagles
S


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 6, 2008)

Shut up and Sleep with Me - E-rotic [haha >.<]

E ---


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

**Hi ya Everyone 

Mudcat Moan Prelude - Travis Tritt	


D or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Dark Lady - Cher

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

You Are Loved (Don't Give Up) - Josh Groban	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Day Tripper - Beatles

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Robin and Marian - Nickel Creek	


N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Next Time I Fall In Love ---- Peter Cetera / with Amy Grant



E or V


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Vow - Garbage

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi everyone:bow:
With Or Without You----U2
U


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Under the Sea - Raven-Symoné	


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

All By Myself----Eric Carmen
F


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

For What It's Worth- Buffalo Springfield


H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Hands - Jewel

S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Stick Around- Reckless Kelly


D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Down On The Corner ----- CCR


R


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Roses- Outkast


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Someone Like You - Van Morrison	


U


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Unsaid- The Fray


D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Do It --- Nelly Furtado


T


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Talking Shit About A Pretty Sunset- Modest Mouse


T again


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Turnip Farm --- Dinosaur Jr.


M


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Many the Miles - Sara Bareilles	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Safety Dance- Men Without Hats


CorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cute Without the 'E' - Taking Back Sunday	


E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Easy --- Faith No More *version*



Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago	


N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

No Other Way- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Young, Dumb, and Ugly ---- Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Remain - Starfield	


N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Never Say Die ----- Black Sabbath


I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Eagle Rider - Delirious	


R


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Reason To Believe ---- Rod Stewart



E or V


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Eagle When She Flies - Dolly Parton	


S


----------



## WildFox500 (Apr 7, 2008)

Swimmers - Broken Social Scene


S


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

Same Jeans - The View

S


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 7, 2008)

Star of the Country Down - Folk Underground

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

New - No Doubt	


W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 7, 2008)

Why - Jason Aldean

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

You Can't Hurry Love- Diana Ross


VorE


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

Every day I have the blues - BB King


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

Sundown--Gorden Lightfoot
N 
Hi everybody


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi ya Fellow Lounge Players!!

Never Wanted Nothing More - Kenny Chesney	


R or E


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

Sup music peeps?

Real World - Matchbox 20

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisy = Halfway to Hazard	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Evening Songsters!!

You and I and I - matchbox 20

I


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Evening Chickie 


I'll Be - Edwin McCain	


B or E


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

Blackbird - The Beatles

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisy Jane - America	


N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

Evening everyone
Endless Sleep---Billy Idol
P


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty Boy - Danity Kane	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

ggrrrrr....Y [email protected]#$#

You're an ocean - Fastball

N


----------



## Al Diggy (Apr 7, 2008)

Nightshift Commodores


T


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

Evening PLayers!

Take It To Jesus - Diary of A Mad Black Woman Soundtrack

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Hola Free2B 

Should I stay or should I go? - The Clash

O


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

Hola JerseyChik, como estas?

Over You - Daughtry

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Bien, gracias, y tu?

Uninvited- Atlantis Morrissette

D


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

bien, un poco cansado, pero bien

Dangerously In Love - Destinys Child

E or V

(and hello to the other Lounge players)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats about my extent of espanol, amigo!

Ventura Highway - America

Y


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

Lol mine too, chica!

You Can't Stop the Beat - Hairspray

T


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers

I


----------



## BigCutieSable (Apr 7, 2008)

Thunder Kiss - White Zombie

Shit too late!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Silly Love songs - Paul mcCartney

S


----------



## BigCutieSable (Apr 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Silly Love songs - Paul mcCartney
> 
> S



Still of the Night - Whitesnake

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Tell Her - Lonestar

R


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Rooster ---- Alice In Chains



R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Riders on the Storm - The Doors

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Maria - Chris Cagle	


A


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2008)

Mississippi Queen - Mountain

N

d'oh! I was a couple seconds too late.. so

All out of love- Air Supply

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh No! we have a tie for the time of 9:39


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 7, 2008)

Valentine - Martina Mcbride, Jim Brickman

N or E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Enjoy --- Bjork


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Young Love - Air Supply	


V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Victory - Biohazard

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Young and In Love - Jordin Sparks	


V or E


**G'nite everyone.....**


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 8, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Manilow

W

Goodnight Mariac!


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 8, 2008)

Whistle Daughter Whistle - Mistress Bawd

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Left Coast Envy - The Starting Line	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Your Own Sweet Way - The Notting Hillbillies


Y again?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

You'll Always Be My Baby - Sara Evans	


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, Yes, Yes - Bill Cosby


S


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweet Violets - Folk Underground

S


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

Summer Breeze ---- Seals and Crofts


E or Z


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Eleven Roses - Wrens




S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 8, 2008)

Still the one - Shania

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, Hi Chick-a-dee
New Attitude-Patti LaBelle
D OR E


----------



## Paquito (Apr 8, 2008)

Dance Hall Drug - Boys Like Girls

G

evening peoples


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Free 
Give Me 3 Steps----Lynyrd Skynyrd
S


----------



## Paquito (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi sugah 

Superstition - Stevie Wonder

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all 

Name - Goo Goo Dolls

M oR E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Moonlight Feels Right---Starbuck
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Evening Fellow Songsters 



T-R-O-U-B-L-E - Travis Tritt	


L or E


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Long bed from Kenya - Joan Baez and Betty Elders

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Apples and Bananas - Raffi	


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Save tonight - Eagle Eyed Cherry........:blink:


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Touch My Body - Mariah Carey	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Maria
You Can Let Go ---Backstreet Boys
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

**Hi Sugar 


Open Arms - Journey	


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Starwalker - Buffy-Saint Marie

R


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 8, 2008)

Roxanne - The Police

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Run Away - Real McCoy	


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

You're a big girl now - Bob Dylan

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Water Song - Colin Hay 


G


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Guantanamera - Pete Seeger

A:bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Angel - Sarah McLachlan	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 8, 2008)

Laughter in the rain _ Neil Sedaka

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2008)

No Place That Far - Sara Evans


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Remote Control - Beastie Boys

L


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 9, 2008)

Lord Redferns Return - Folk Underground

N


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Neighbourhood - Space

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Damaged - Danity Kane	


D


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't Know Why- Nora Jones


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Your Eyes--Peter Gabriel
S


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 9, 2008)

Sea Wolf - Folk Underground

F


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi gang
Fire And Rain---James Taylor
N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

Nowhere Man --- The Beatles


N







Hiya sugar and spice!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Evenin' songster buds!

Never been to spain - 3 Dog Night

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi ya Toady
Never Let You Go--Third Eye Blind
O


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, Boy! --- Buddy Holly and the Crickets

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

You may be right - Billy J

T


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

Two Step- Dave Matthews Band


P


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield	


N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Everyday People - Sly and the family stone

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Georgia Rain - Trisha Y

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nine In the Afternoon - Panic At the Disco	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

New---No Doubt
W


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

When You Look Me In the Eyes - Jonas Brothers	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Seperate Ways - Elvis

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Suspicious Minds---Elvis  love this song
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Shake It - Metro Station	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Tell it like it is - Aaron Neville

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Smile A Little Smile For Me - Flying Machine


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Such a Night - Aaron Neville	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you - Dido

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Understand Your Man - Johnny Cash	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

No such thing - John Mayer

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day	


C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Case of the Ex -- Mya

X


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow X?
X-Girlfriend---BUSH
D
that sounds nasty dont it hee hee


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Daisy Duke - Rooney	


K or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Knock on Wood - Amii Stewart

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Understand Your Man - Johnny Cash
> 
> 
> N





sugar and spice said:


> Wow X?
> X-Girlfriend---BUSH
> D
> that sounds nasty dont it hee hee



I picked that just for YOU!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Daisy Mae - Kid Massive	


A or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Alone - Heart (one of my FAVs)

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing Compares To You---Sinead O'Conner
U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Unbelieveable - Diamond Rio

L or E


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Extra Pale - The Goo Goo Dolls

L or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Love Shack - B52's


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Karma Police - Radiohead

C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Cold Spring Harbor - Billy Joel

R


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Rome wasn't built in a day - Morcheeba

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap

L


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Lucky Star - Madonna

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rising - Paul Baloche	


G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2008)

God Blessed Texas - Little Texas

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

So In Love - Colbie Caillat	


V or E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

Velouria ------ The Pixies


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Angels - Robbie Williams	


S


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 10, 2008)

Social Disease -Bon Jovi

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole	


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Who Put The Bomp - Barry Mann

P


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

Part of my life - India Arie

F or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Free Ride--Edgar Winter 
D or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dry Your Eyes- The Streets


S


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 10, 2008)

Syndicated Inc. - Weird Al Yankovic

C


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone
Cant Get Enough---Bad Company
H


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hopelessly Devoted to You - Olivia Newton-John	


U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey lady, there is an Olivia thread already 

Unicorn Song - Peter Paul & Mary

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Chikie....Isn't that funny how that song just fit right in there?


Gone Going - Black Eyed Peas	


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Great Balls Of Fire--Jerry Lee Lewis
R OR E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Entertain Me - Blur	


M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex



E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Meet In The Middle--Diamond Rio
L or E


----------



## Paquito (Apr 10, 2008)

Lonely No More - Rob Thomas

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

Right Now - Van Halen

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

What About Now - Daughtry	


W (again )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

We are the champions (yes WE ARE!) - Queen

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

S.o.s. - Abba	


S


have a good night everyone


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

Stay with me - Josh Gracin

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 10, 2008)

El Paso - Marty Robbins


O


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

One is the Magic Number - Jill Scott

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ring, Ring - ABBA	


G


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 11, 2008)

Going Wodwo - Folk Underground

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy Friday!

O What a Thrill - THe Mavericsk

L


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 11, 2008)

Last post on the bugle - The Libertines

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ear Ache My Eye - Cheech & Chong


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2008)

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys	


N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Nobody Wants To See Us Together==Beyonce
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Rose - James Horner	


E or S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

Send Me On My Way- Rusted Root


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes I Do - Rascal Flatts	


O


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 11, 2008)

One Last Time - Dusty Drake

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mama He's Crazy - The Judds	


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 11, 2008)

You are so beautiful - James Blunt


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Layla--Eric Clapton
A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 11, 2008)

At My Front Door - El Doradoes


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 11, 2008)

Rolling Stone - Bob Marley

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Now That You Got It - Gwen Stefani	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

The Animal Song---Savage Garden
G


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 11, 2008)

Give a Lil Love - Ziggy Marley

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Enough--Chris Tomlin
H


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello, hellooooo


Highway To Hell - AC/DC


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Long Road to Ruin - Foo Fighters	


N


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 11, 2008)

"New Soul" ~ Yael Naim


*~ L ~*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Leave The Pieces - The Wreckers	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 11, 2008)

Staring at the Sea - THE CURE!!!!!!   

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Chickie
American Pie---Don Mclean
I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Entertain	- Acres	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

No Choice--Edwin McCain
C OR E


----------



## Paquito (Apr 12, 2008)

Clothes Off - Gym Class Heroes

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Fall for You - Secondhand Serenade	


U


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 12, 2008)

Used to Blue - Sawyer Brown

U or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, Hi there Chik
God Bless The Broken Road---Carrie Underwood
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey mama!

Dammit - Blink 182

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Thunder Roll -----Garth Brooks
L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Last Kiss - Pearl Jam

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Sentimental Lady ---Bob Welch remember that one?
Y sorry I hate Y's too


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

grrrrrrr

Yeah yeah yeah - Diesel boy

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Have You Never Been Mellow--Olivia Newton John
W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

What I got - Sublime

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good Day Everyone! 

This Time - Alan Jackson	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Man in the moon - R.E. M.

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Never Loved Before (with Martina McBride) - Alan Jackson	

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Revolution - Beatles

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

No Holly For Miss Quinn - Enya	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Needle and the damage done = Neil Young

N or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 12, 2008)

Eria Tarka - The Mars Volta

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Anthem - Blink 182

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mambo No. 5 (A Little Bit Of...) - Lou Bega 



O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

One - Creed

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Emotions - Brenda Lee	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Slow Ride - Sublime ( for my knotty fan ) 

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Mountain Music---Alabama
C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Come to my window - Melissa E

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Wish You Were Here--Pink Floyd
R OR E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Re-Arranged - Limp Biskit

D



WB Sugah! :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Dead Or Alive---BonJovi
V OR E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Vitamin - Incubus

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

New Beginning - Stir

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Go Where You Wanna Go - Mamas & Papas


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Orange Crush - R.E.M.

H


----------



## Paquito (Apr 12, 2008)

Hurt - Christina Aguilera

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Horse With No Name---America
M OR E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Messin' With My Mind - Clarence Carter	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Downtown - Petula Clark

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

No One Like You--Scorpions
U


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


G or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Get Ready - Sublime

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes We Have No Bananas-Frank Silver and Irving Cohn Yea I went there I was desperate
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Silver and Gold - Dolly Parton 

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Diamonds	- Los Lonely Boys	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Shake your groove thing - Peaches and Herb

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good Girl Gone Bad - Rihanna	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Dream a little dream of me = Mama Cass

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mamma Mia! - ABBA


A


----------



## krazyk1372 (Apr 12, 2008)

Angel Eyes - Jeff Healey Band

S


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Seasons In The Sun --- Terry Jack



N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 13, 2008)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Baby Girl - Sugarland	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Life of my own - 3 doors down

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Nobody loves me- Limp Biskit

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi everybody! Hi ya Chik :batting:
More Than A Woman---The Bee Gees
N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

New Friend Request- Gym Class Heroes

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Two Doors Down - Dolly Parton


N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

Never There- Cake


RorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Rock 'n Roll All Nite - Kiss	


T or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Tell Me Something Good---Rufus featuring Chaka Khan
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Dum Dum - Brenda Lee


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

May Angels Lead You In--Jimmy Eat World
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Northfield - Mary McCaslin	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Devil without a cause - Kid Rock

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

She's Always a Woman - Billy Joel


N


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 13, 2008)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Right Where I Want You - Alan Jackson	


U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Under - Filter

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Reach - Caleigh Peters	


H


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 13, 2008)

Holier Than Thou - Metallica.

U

-Qit


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Unravel - Tilt

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Leather and Lace - Stevie Nicks and Don Henley

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Calling All Angels---Jane Siberry
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Strawberry Wine - Deanna Carter

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Nothing Else Matters--------Metallica
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Still the one - Orleans

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

No Angel---Dido
L


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 13, 2008)

Lucky love - Ace of Base


V or E



Med en enkel Tulipan 
på bemärkeles da'n
Jag ha' den äran och Gratulera ......
Hipp Hipp Hurra 

A little belated song for you SnS


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Charlie:batting:
Ventura Highway---America
*SIGH* Y again


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Your time is gonna come - Led Zeppelin

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

My Wish--Rascal Flatts
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ready, Set, Don't Go - Billy Ray Cyrus feat. Miley Cyrus	


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ozone Baby - Led Zeppelin

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Since I've been loving you - Led Zeppelin

U


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Unbreak My Heart --- Toni Braxton


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

the Nicest Kids in Town - James Marsden


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

No Quarter - Led Zep

R


----------



## Paquito (Apr 13, 2008)

Run and Tell That - Elijah Kelly

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

The Way That I Love You - Ashanti	


U


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Unbelievable ----- EMF



E or L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Let it be me - Anne Murray

M or E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Evenflow --- Pearl Jam


W


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

Walk This Way- Aerosmith

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah Yeah Yeah Song --- The Flaming Lips



G


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

I heart the Flaming Lips!!!


Give It Up- The Format


P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Philadelphia Freedom - EJ

M


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Monday, Monday --- The Mamas And The Papas


Y


Flaming Lips are pretty cool! I like their remake of John Lennon's "Nobody Told Me." *quite noisy sounding though."


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 13, 2008)

You Shook Me - Led Zeppelin 

E


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 13, 2008)

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole

E


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 13, 2008)

Woooooops! Wrong letter!!

My badz! Was looking at the wrong page....:blush:

E - Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Every Mile a Memory - Dierks Bentley	


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots- The Flaming Lips

That's for you, swamptoad. LOL


s


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sunday Morning - Maroon 5	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

God Bless Texas- Brooks and Dunn
a.k.a. The Texas National Anthem lol


S (again)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Someone to Watch Over Me - Frank Sinatra	


M or E


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Melt With You - Modern English


U


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Understand - Christina Aguilera	


D


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Do Re Mi - Woody Guthrie

I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

I love you - Climax Blues Band

U

**If the last word of the song ends in E - it a choice of the next to the last letter OR the "E".


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Ohh TJC, I didn't know:blush: 


Unrequited to the Nth degree - Loudon Wainwright III

E or E or R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Unpretty - TLC


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Ohh TJC, I didn't know:blush:
> 
> 
> Unrequited to the Nth degree - Loudon Wainwright III
> ...



*How could it end up as "U"*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> *How could it end up as "U"*



That's Autopaint for ya!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Energy - Natalie & Baby Bash	


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

You Have My Attention- Copeland


N


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


P


*and yes...I basically Rick-Rolled myself here*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Part-Time Lover - Stevie Wonder


R


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Red Skies - The Fixx


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Since I Don't Have You - Skyliners


U


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

Universe and U- KT Tunstall


U again


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

Uncalm - 311

M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

My cherie amour - Stevie Wonder

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

Rock the Nation - Michael Franti & Spearhead

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Knotty 

Nothing from nothing leaves nothing - Billy Preston

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo Think

Goodbye Apathy - OneRepublic

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Peoples 
You Are The Sunshine Of My Life--Stevie Wonder
F OR E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

Euglama - VHS or Beta

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> That's Autopaint for ya!!!



You made me spit out my soda!!! lmao


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Amie - Pure Prairie League

I or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

IF -----Bread
F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Face to face -- Garth Brooks

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

Cotton Eye Joe--Rednex YEEHAW!!!!!
O OR E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

Evergreen - MC Chris

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nine In the Afternoon - Panic At the Disco	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

No Woman No Cry - bob Marley

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing Feels Good - The Promise Ring

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Old Friend - Elton John

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dirty Laundry - Eagles


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Dust bowl refugee - Woody Gutrie

E or E or G 

You are my man - Sven Wollter

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

New Kid In Town - Eagles


N


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing was delivered- Bob Dylan


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

Dirty Laundry---Don Henley
Y sorry


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

You SEXY thing! - Hot chocolate

G


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Now again TJC ...:blush::batting:


Goodnight Irene - Leadbelly


E or N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 14, 2008)

Everyone Deserves Music - Michael Franti & Spearhead

C


----------



## Tieve (Apr 14, 2008)

Cornflake Girl - Tori Amos

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2008)

Long Line of Losers - Kevin Fowler


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzanne - Leonard Cohen

E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Eagles - Third Day 


S


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweetest Thing - U2



G


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 15, 2008)

Girl from the north country - Bob Dylan


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 15, 2008)

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 15, 2008)

Eternal - P.O.D.

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Love Like This (feat. Sean Kingston) - Natasha Bedingfield	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 15, 2008)

Surfin' USA - The Supervillians

A


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

Across The Universe - The Beatles

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Evening Train - Van Morrison	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

Nail in the coffin - Eminem

Hey all 

N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

No Scrubs- TLC


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

Say it isn't so - Hall & Oats

O


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

One Week- Barenaked Ladies


K


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kind of a Drag - The Buckinghams	


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 15, 2008)

Gave Up - Nine Inch Nails

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

Pocket Full Of Kryptonite-----Spin Doctors
T or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Time - Hootie & The Blowfish	


M or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 15, 2008)

Epiphany - Bowling For Soup

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

You're So Damn Hot- OK Go


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2008)

There's A Girl In Texas - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sexual Healing- Marvin Gaye


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Good Time	- Alan Jackson


M or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 16, 2008)

Everybody's Fool - Evanesence

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 16, 2008)

Lets make love - Faith Hill

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Violet - Dakota Moon	


T


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

Tourniquet ---- Evanescence



T


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 16, 2008)

The Rest of My Life - Less Than Jake

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 16, 2008)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 16, 2008)

Killer Queen - Queen

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Now That Your Gone - Jesters


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

New Year's Day - U2


Y


----------



## gravity.plan (Apr 16, 2008)

Your heart is an empty room - Death Cab for Cutie

M it is!


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 16, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> There's A Girl In Texas - Trace Adkins
> 
> 
> S


 Then it must be you Punkin ..



ThikJerseyChik said:


> Lets make love - Faith Hill
> 
> V or E


 I missed that one TJC :doh:


Miss you - Rolling Stones

U


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

Under the Milky Way Tonight - The Church

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 16, 2008)

The sign - Ace of Base


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Never Gonne Say I'm Sorry - Ace of Base


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Open Toes - Katharine McPhee	


S


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland or Kat McPhee

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome To Texas - Brian Burns


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Stand Tall----Burton Cummings
L


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Lying - Peter Frampton	


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Graceland - Paul Simon

D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

Down On The Corner ---- Creedence Clearwater Revival


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Y'all :batting:
Ramblin man--Allman Brothers
N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 17, 2008)

Best of my love - Eagles

V or E

Howdee all


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Everyone Deserves Music - Michael Franti & Spearhead

C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 17, 2008)

Come to my window - Melissa Ethridge

W


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Wait & Bleed - Slipknot

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Dream Weaver--Gary Wright
R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Race Against Myself - The Offspring

F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 17, 2008)

Fame - Irene Cara

M or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Exploder - Audioslave

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 17, 2008)

Rocket Man - EJ

N


----------



## gravity.plan (Apr 17, 2008)

New Drink for the Old Drunk - Crooked Fingers

K!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Karmageddon - Soulfly

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

New Noise - Refused	


S or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2008)

Earth To Bella - Incubus

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

As Usual - Brenda Lee	


L


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

Listen To Your Heart ---- Roxette


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

The Easy Part - Chuck Wicks	


T


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 18, 2008)

Talking Bear Mountain Picnic Massacre Blues - Bob Dylan


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2008)

Songs About Texas - Pat Green

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man	- Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 18, 2008)

Natural Mystic - Bob Marley

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Country Boy	- Alan Jackson


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 18, 2008)

You Got Worked - 311

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Dr. C.C.	- Clarence Carter


C


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Country Roads---John Denver Hi everyone
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Slip Away - clarence Carter


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This---Trace Adkins
S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 18, 2008)

Samba Pa Ti - Santana

I


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 18, 2008)

I ain't got any home in this world anymore - Woody Gutrie

E or R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 18, 2008)

Ego Brain - System of a Down

N


----------



## gravity.plan (Apr 18, 2008)

Nightmare Hippy Girl - Beck!

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 18, 2008)

Sanctified - Nine Inch Nails

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't Let Go - Roy Hamilton


O


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 18, 2008)

O'Salvation - Jet By Day

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Night Moves--Bob Seger
S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 18, 2008)

Synthetic - Spineshank

C


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Cold--Matchbox Twenty
D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

Domino ---- Van Morrison


O


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 19, 2008)

Over My Head, Better Off Dead - Sum 41

D


----------



## Tieve (Apr 19, 2008)

Distant Sun - Crowded House

N


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Nobody's Diary - Yazoo

Y


----------



## Tieve (Apr 19, 2008)

You go to my head - Billie Holiday

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 19, 2008)

Da Mystery of Chessboxing - Wu Tang Clan

G


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Good Thing - Fine Young Cannibals

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 19, 2008)

Gatman & Robin - 50 Cent

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

No Woman, No Cry - Fugees


Y


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

You're the One for Me, Fatty - Morrissey

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

You're All I Need to Get By - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell	


Y (again!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Your Own Sweet Way - The Notting Hillbillies

Aaand... another Y! :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Good Morning all

Yeah Yeah Yeah, Diesel Boy

H


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Higher Love - Depeche Mode

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

bbwlibrarian said:


> Higher Love - Depeche Mode
> 
> E



Just so you know, if the songs ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" for the next song.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Early in the Morning - Eric Clapton

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky	


R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Radar - John Fogerty

R


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Rip Her To Shreds - Blondie

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Salvation - The Cranberries

N


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Last in love - george strait

V or E


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Veronica - Elvis Costello


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Always and Forever - Heatwave

R


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Rock You Up - Romantics


P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Prayer - Sevendust

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rocket Man - Elton John


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Naked--Bon Jovi
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Delta Dawn - Helen Reddy

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Numb---U2
B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Beat yourself blind - Skid Row

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Devil Went Down To Georgia--Charlie Daniels Band
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

America - Neil Diamond

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Aqualung--Jethro Tull
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Green Manalishi - Fleetwood Mac

I


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

I Can Only Imagine--Mercyme
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Nobody Loves Me - Limp Biskit

M or E


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Mother - Danzig

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Return to Pooh Corner - Kenny Loggins	


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Rent is always due - Neil Young

U or E


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Willyou still love me tomorrow - Carole King

W


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Where Ever I May Roam - Metallica


M


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Moondance --- Van Morrison



E or C


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Cemetery Gates - Pantera



S


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Summer Madness -- Kool And The Gang


S


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Shed My Skin - Crossfade


N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Nannou --- Aphex Twin



U


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Yakety Yak --- The Coasters


K


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep On Growing - Sheryl Crow


G


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 20, 2008)

Grennlight - The Grilled Lincolns

T


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Taking It To The Streets - The Doobie Brothers



S


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 20, 2008)

Shellshock - New Order

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Killing me softly with his song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everyone  Hiya Chik
Give Me Just A Little More Time--Chairman Of The Board
M OR E


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

More - Madonna

R or e


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 20, 2008)

Endgame - R.E.M.

M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

More - Bobby Darin

R or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

Everyday I Love You Less and Less- Kaiser Chiefs


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Spanish Harlem - Ben E. King


M


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard- Simon and Garfunkle


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Dig in - Lenny Kravitz

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

Now You're Gone--Whitesnake
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Nookie - Limp Biskit 

I or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

Independence Day--Martina McBride love this song!
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Years Ago - Super Deluxe

O


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 20, 2008)

On the road again - But who was it that was on the road 

Yes it was Bob Dylan :doh:


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

New Girl - Third Eye Blind

L


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2008)

Let It Be - Carol Woods (Across The Universe)

E or B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Bad Fish - Sublime

H


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2008)

Hit The Road Jack - Ray Charles

k


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Kick - INXS

K


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep Breathing- Ingrid Michaelson


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Get Back -- Beatles

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

King of Pride Rock - Hans Zimmer	


K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Karma - Alicia Keys

A


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2008)

All You Need Is Love - The Beatles

E or V


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Violet - The Birthday Massacre	


T


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

Two Step- Dave Matthews Band


P


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Put Your Arms Around Me - Natasha Bedingfield	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

No Mercy - Marky Mark


Y?


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 21, 2008)

You're All I Need - Motley Crue


D


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dusk and Summer- Dashboard Confessional


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Something To Believe In---Poison
N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2008)

Nebula - Incubus

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Always A Woman---Billy Joel
N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

Never Gonna Come Back Down- BT


N again


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

No Glory - Ministry

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

You're Not Alone - ATB	


N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Emotion - Helen Reddy

N


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Night Songs - Cinderella


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Saboteur - Jethro Tull

R


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Round and Round - Ratt

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2008)

Dance Hall - Modest Mouse

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Layla - Eric Clapton

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Chickie
Amanda---Boston
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey cutie 

All night long - Lionel Ritchie

G


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Girl's School - Britney Fox

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Lady down on love - Alabama

V or E


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

New Girl - Third Eye Blind

L


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lady Red Light - Great White

T


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2008)

Nevermind, ignore post


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Everyone! 


Listen to Your Senses - Alan Jackson	


S


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2008)

Smile - Lily Allen 

E or L


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Lady Red Light - Great White
> 
> T





free2beme04 said:


> Nevermind, ignore post





mariac1966 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> 
> Listen to Your Senses - Alan Jackson
> ...



What do you know....We all posted at the same time 9:24 PM....WOW we must be on the same wave length


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Emitremmus - Red Hot CHili Peppers

S


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> What do you know....We all posted at the same time 9:24 PM....WOW we must be on the same wave length



lol yea, i went ahead and followed your line 
we must be in sync tonight


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Give it away - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2008)

Your Sword vs. My Dagger - Silverstein

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson

N


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Naughty, Naughty - Danger, Danger

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2008)

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson

D


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't Dream it's Over - Crowded House

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Nowhere Man---The Beatles
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

No Son of Mine - Genesis


N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Enough Is Enough----Donna Summer
H


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Heaven's On Fire - Kiss

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Land of Confusion - Genesis


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Next To You--Ciara
U


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Under my thumb - Rolling Stones

B


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Bad Girls - Donna Summer

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Second Home By the Sea - Genesis	


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 22, 2008)

Aqualung - Jethro TUll

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Currington

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Shine On - Rascal Flatts	


N


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 23, 2008)

No Sleep Til Brooklyn - Beastie Boys



N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Now or Never - Three Days Grace

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Resurrection - Wade Bowen

N


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not Fade Away - Buddy Holly

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Yesterday.com - Sum 41

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Murder By Numbers - The Police	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sunday Morning- Maroon 5


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Sea to Sea - Matisyahu

A


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Achy Breaky Heart- Billy Ray Cyrus



T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Toys in The Attic---Aerosmith
C


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Carolina- James Taylor


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Good Afternoon Everyone 


Across the Universe - Fiona Apple	


S or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ebony Eyes- Stevie Wonder


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Synchronicity 2 - The Police	


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm gonna go with the 2 instead...


21 Questions- 50 Cent


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Roxanne - The Police


E or N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Knotty!

Young Girl - Gary Puckett

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Y'all
Longrun ----The Eagles
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Night and Day - Bette Midler

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

You Talk - Babyshambles

K


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Keeper Of The Stars--Tracy Byrd
S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Sange De Bairro - Soulfly

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh hell I am so off tonight!

Oklahoma - the musical

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Always and Forever--Heatwave
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Roots Before Branches - Room for Two	


S


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Things I Should Have Said - The Grass Roots	


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Darwin - Third Eye Blind

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Natural Mystic - Bob Marley

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Could You Be Loved - Bob Marley	


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2008)

Diamond Baby - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Shiksa- Say Anything


A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

A Different World - Bucky Covington

D


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't Rock The Jukebox- Alan Jackson

*X*

hahaha


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, but I got something for it haha

Xxplosive - Dr. Dre

E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol... oh well, i tried 


Virtual Insanity- Jamiroquai


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban	


M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Endlessly - Brook Benton


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

You Can Call Me Al- Paul Simon


L


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Last Legal Drug - Korn

G


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Girls- Beastie Boys


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Settle for Nothing - Rage Against the Machine

G


----------



## chefKusanagi (Apr 24, 2008)

gimmie all your lovin - zztop

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Never Can Say Goodbye--Jackson 5
Y or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Ebin - Sublime

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Never Gonna Let You Go--Faith Evans
O


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Old Apartment- Barenaked Ladies


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

The Streak---Ray Stevens
K


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Keep Breathing- Ingrid Michaelson


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Groovy Kind Of Love--Phil Collins
V OR E


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

Voodoo People - The Prodigy

L or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

Lost in Love - Air Supply

V or E


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

Velvet Rope - Janet Jackson

P or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

El Manana - Gorillaz

A


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

At the River - Groove Armada

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

Rhianna - Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Azwethinkweiz - Incubus

Z


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Take me to Your Leader - Incubus

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Knotty 

Redefine - Incubus 

N or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Thik

Earth to Bella - Incubus

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

All you need - Sublime

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Dig - Incubus (guess who im listening to haha)

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

Garden Grove - Sublime 

V or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Echo - Incubus

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

Oil and Water - Incubus

Nite song buddy 

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 24, 2008)

Redefine - Incubus

E

Sweet dreams


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Endless Song of Happiness- Yael Naim


S


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

Schadenfreude - Avenue Q

D or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dating a Porn Star- Deb Talan


R


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

Rose Rouge - St Germain

G or E


----------



## chefKusanagi (Apr 24, 2008)

Eairly mornin' stoned pimp - kid rock

P


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Paris- Yael Naim


S


Welcome, Chef!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2008)

Stronger Woman - Jewel

N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Never There- Cake


RorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Run - George Strait	


N


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

No Other Way- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

No Air - Jordin Sparks

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Restless	-	Alison Krauss & Union Station	


S


----------



## chefKusanagi (Apr 25, 2008)

Sweet dreams (are made of this) - eurythmics

S

good to be here, SMA


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Stone in my Shoe - Alisha's Attic

O or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Open Arms - Journey	Escape 


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 25, 2008)

Shaft - Incubus

T


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

Time for heroes - The Libertines

S?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2008)

Something About A Woman - Jake Owen

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 25, 2008)

Nebula - Incubus

A


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

All night - Damien Marley

T


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tuff Enuff - Fabulous Thunderbirds

F


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 25, 2008)

Finger Twist and Split- Cute is What We Aim For


T


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Takin' Care of Business - Bachman-Turner Overdrive

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Save Me - Queen

M or E


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Eleven O'Clock Tick Tock - U2

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Kung Fu - Ash

U


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Up the Neck - Pretenders

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Krs-One -- Sublime

N or E


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Every breath You Take - Police

K or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

What's Going On? - Marvin Gaye

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

Evening Y'all
Nobody Wants To See Us Together---Akon
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

New Dress - Rancid

S


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Shout at the Devil - Motley Crue

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Chik ya beat me again
Lyin Eyes--The eagles
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Second Sight - Placebo	


T


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tracks of my Tears - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Not the girl you think you are - Crowded House

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Raindrops - Dee Clark 


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

sweet little mama-aaron neville

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ain't No sunshine - Aaron Neville


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Nightfall on Marsco - Runrig

O


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 25, 2008)

Over My Head - Fleetwood Mac
D


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Dark Clouds - Space

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Night Moves -- Bob Seger

S


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Summer Crane - The Avalanches

N or E


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

You Ain't Much Fun - Toby Keith

N


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 26, 2008)

New Dress - Depeche Mode
S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seashores of Old Mexico - George Strait

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our Time Now - Lana Lane	


W


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 26, 2008)

What's The Frequency, Kenneth? - R.E.M.
H


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hercules - Aaron Neville	


S


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 26, 2008)

She's A Star - James

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roustabout - Open Road	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

To make me who I am - Aaron Neville

M


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Moonlight Serenade ---- Glenn Miller And His Band


D or E


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

Daddy's Speeding - Suede

G


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Gone Daddy Gone ----- The Violent Femmes (also not too long ago redone by Gnarls Barkley)



E or N


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

New Killer Star - David Bowie

R


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Read My Mind ----- The Killers


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Think I'm In Love ----- Beck

E or V


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Vincent -- Don McLean

T


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Tunnel Vision ----- Orbital



N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Nights in white satin - Moody Blues

N

G'Mornin' Toady!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Good Morning ThikJerseyChik! 


No Good ---- Amy Winehouse



D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't say you don't remember - Beverly Bremmers

R


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Rubber Ducky ---- Ernie from Sesame Street



Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

You better be good to me - Tina Turner

M or E

lol Toady!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone Hi Chicka:batting:
Moonlight--Starbuck
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey girlfriend 

Twilight Time - Platters

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mighty Mighty - Earth, Wind & Fire	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

You ain't lonely yet - Big House

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 26, 2008)

Tony the beat - The Sounds http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=3087303

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

Two Out Of Three Aint Bad----Meatloaf
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dry Country Girl - Rascal Flatts	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Lead the way - Mariah C

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap	


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

Let your Love Flow----Bellamy Brothers
W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Waterloo - Abba

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter -- Pearl Jam

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Raindrops keep Falling On MY Head---BJ Thomas
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Dig In _ Lenny Kravitz

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Nobody Knows The Trouble Ive Seen---Louis Armstrong
N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nobody I Know - Peter & Gordon


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Walk on by - Dionne Warwick

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

You're The Best Thing---Anita Baker
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Glory -- Sugar Ray

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

You're The Inspiration---Chicago
N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Near You Always - Jewel	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Stand----REM
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't Turn Around - Ace Of Base	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Desperado---The Eagles
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Open the gate -- No Doubt

T or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Try A Little Tenderness---Otis Redding
S


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Somebody Told Me - The Killers

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Monkey Business--Skid Row


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Suck You Dry - Mudhoney

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

You Know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse

D


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Death Letter - White Stripes

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Rosanna---Toto
A


----------



## Paquito (Apr 27, 2008)

All You Need Is Love - Beatles

E or V


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Tonight I celebrate my love for you - Roberta and Peabo

U


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Under Your Skin - Luscious Jackson

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

New Kid In Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 28, 2008)

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

You're the Voice - Heart	


C or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Come Around- Rhett Miller


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2008)

Down On The Farm - Tim McGraw

M


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 28, 2008)

Make Some Music - Ziggy Marley

C


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

Caravan - Ella Fitzgerald

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 28, 2008)

November - Silverstein

R


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Realize- Colby Caillat


ZorE


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

Zoot Suit Riot--Cherry Poppin Daddies
T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Real Thing - Tina Britt


G


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gift- Rocco Deluca


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Party's Over (Hopelessly In Love) - 


V or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 28, 2008)

Eternalists - Talib Kweli

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet Nothin's - Brenda Lee	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

Separate Lives----Phil Collins


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

Stuck inside of Mobile - Bob Dylan Memphis Blues again
(That's some´thing for Melissa (Largenlovely)

E or L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 28, 2008)

Luckenbach, Texas

Waylon Jennings

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Chik how are ya?:wubu:
Surfin U.S.A---The Beach Boys
A


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

ALL YOU FASCISTS ARE BOUND TO LOSE - WOODY GUTHRIE

E or S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Say- John Mayer


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 28, 2008)

You were mine -- Dixie Chicks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nobody Drinks Alone- Keith Urban


NorE again


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 28, 2008)

My baby loves me --- Martina McBride

M or E


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 28, 2008)

Eddie Vedder - Local H

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones	


Y


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 28, 2008)

You Turn Me On I'm A Radio - Joni Mitchell

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

One Chord Song - Stoney Larue

G


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 29, 2008)

Gigantic - Pixies

C


----------



## Tieve (Apr 29, 2008)

Carriage - Counting Crows

G or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Every Time Two Fools Collide - Kenny Rogers & Dottie West	


D or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 29, 2008)

Dearest- Buddy Holly


T


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 29, 2008)

The Bourgeois Blues - Leadbelly


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 29, 2008)

Slip - Fort Minor

P


----------



## Paquito (Apr 29, 2008)

Paralyzer - Finger Eleven

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 29, 2008)

Red to Black - Fort Minor

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Kind of Hope - Pilot Speed	


P or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Packt Like Sardines In A Crushed Tin Box - Radiohead

X


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey there girlie
well Thanks a lot X:doh:
X-Ray----The Maccabees
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Heyyyy, you KNOW I hate Y's!!! 

You must love me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

My Ding A Ling---Chuck Berry 
G


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 29, 2008)

Gone With the Sin - HIM

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

No Amount of Reason - Michael McDonald

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

No News----Lonestar
S


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 29, 2008)

North Country Blues - Bob Dylan


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

It's an "S" Charlie


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 29, 2008)

She Doesn't Get It - The Format

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

To Make You Feel My Love - Garth Brooks

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

Very Special Love Song---Charlie Rich
G


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 29, 2008)

Gumboots - Paul Simon

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry - Madonna

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John	


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet Dreams (Of You) - Patsy Cline

S or U


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Under the Weather - KT Tunstall	


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

Revenge - Papa Roach

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 30, 2008)

England Swings - Roger Miller

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

She Bop	- Cyndi Lauper


P


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

Pantomime - Incubus

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Enough Is Enough---Donna Summer
H


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Happiness is Overrated- Susan Cagle


D


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Dream Weaver----Gary Wright
R


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Rodeo- Garth Brooks


O


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Ordinary World---Duran Duran
D


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do Me - Bel Biv Devoe

M or E


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> It's an "S" Charlie



If you read what I wrote under the edition so would you have seen and understood:doh:


Miss you - Rolling Stones


U


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Upside Down- Jack Johnson


N


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

No Place Like London - Stephen Sondheim 

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

Nobody Like You - Limp Bizkit

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Evenin' all!

Unanswered Prayer - Garth

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

Rose of Sharyn - Killswitch Engage

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Na-Nana-Na - Nelly

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

Another Hole in the Head - Nickelback

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Diamonds On the Inside - Ben Harper	


D or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Daddy's Money - Ricochet

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

You'll Rebel to Anything (As Long as it isn't Difficult) - MSI

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Take a picture - Filter

R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Run Joey RUN ----David Geddes
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Nails in my feet - Crowded House

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Tenderness ---Dianna King
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Sea and sand - the who

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Dead Skunk In The middle Of The Road---Wainwright Louden
D


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

Do You Wanna - MJ Blues

A


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Adrift- Jack Johnson


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

Trapped - 2pac

D


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dark Blue- Jack's Mannequin

UorE


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

Expectations - Belle & Sebastian

S


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sleep- Kimya Dawson


P


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Sleep- Kimya Dawson
> 
> 
> P



Someone else been listening to the Juno soundtrack? 

Parade - Kimya Dawson

D or E


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

hahaha- i was wondering if you were gonna pick up on the theme 

Dearest- Buddy Holly



T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Rain On The Roof - The Lovin' Spoonful

F


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Forever - Chris Brown	


R


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Roll the Dice- Mickey Avalon


CorE


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Rules the World - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Daddy's Money - Ricochet

Y


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

You''re the One That I Want -> John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Trying To Stop Your Leaving - Dierks Bentley

G


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

Green Manalishi - Judas Priest

I


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Its Raining Men---The Weather Girls
N


----------



## BBWModel (May 1, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up, Rick Astley

P


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Pretty Amazing Grace - Neil Diamond	


C or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Every Other Time- LFO


MorE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

Machine Gun - Sum 41

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Hi Y'all Hi there Chikie:wubu:
Now That You're Gone---Sheryl Crow
N or E


----------



## BBWModel (May 1, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic, Sting 

C


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Crazy Bitch---Buck Cherry
H


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

i love that song 


Heavy Metal Drummer- Wilco

R


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Rock The Casbah---The Clash
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Crazy Bitch---Buck Cherry



Hey quit name callin' 

Higher Love - Steve winwood

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

hey girlie
Victoria--The Kinks
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

Always and Forever - Heatwave

R


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Rocky Raccoon--The Beatles
N


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

Nookie- Limp Bizkit


IorE


----------



## pagan22 (May 1, 2008)

I I I E E - Tori Amos

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Eli's Coming - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## pagan22 (May 1, 2008)

God - Tori Amos

D


----------



## wistful (May 2, 2008)

Diamond Dogs- David Bowie


K


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

Actually, it would be s...


Stab City- As Tall As Lions


Y


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Your friends are Gone by Circa Survive...

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Phat, when there is an "E" at the end, it can be either the next to last letter or the "E"

Nine to Five - Dolly Parton

V or E


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Duly noted Thik, thanks!

Ecstasy by Danity Kane feat. Rick Ross


Y ....? lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Yep! Youre welcome 

You are the best part of me - Neil Diamond

M or E


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

My Sharona --- The Knack


A


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Antmusic - Adam and the Ants

C


----------



## pagan22 (May 2, 2008)

As The Bell Rings The Maypole Spins - Dead Can Dance

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## pagan22 (May 2, 2008)

Nice Buddy - Puffy AmiYumi

Y


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Yesterday's Papers - Rolling Stones

S


----------



## pagan22 (May 2, 2008)

Scythe, Rage, and Roses - Dark Tranquility

S


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Summertime Bliues - Eddie Cochrane

S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson


G


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

Good Night- Kanye West


T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

This is My Life - Phil Vassar

F or E


----------



## pagan22 (May 2, 2008)

El Greco - Paula Cole

O


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

First Cut Is The Deepest-----Cat Stevens
T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

This Old Heart of Mine (Is Weak for You) - The Isley Brothers


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

I'll go with the U



Unsafe Safe- The Hush Sound


ForE


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

Freak Out--Frank Zappa
T


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

T & P Combo - 311

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 2, 2008)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Your Ace From Outerspace - U-Roy

E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

I will take the "c" instead of the "E"

Careless Whisper - Wham!	


R


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Radio Edit - Sweatshop Union

T


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

Tell Your Story Walking- Deb Talan


G


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Gin and Juice - Snoop Dogg

E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Carry On - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Natural Life - Breaking Benjamin

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Faithless - Injected

S


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Salsa - 311

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Against The Wind - Bob Seger

D


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Dawna - Morphine

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Amie - Pure Prairie League

I or E


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2008)

Exploder - Audioslave

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

Rocking With The Rhythm of the Rain - The Judds


N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Never My Love---The Association
V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Enlighten Me - Little River Band	


M or E


----------



## pagan22 (May 3, 2008)

Effigy - Natalie Merchant

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

You Are - Lionel Richie	


R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Recipe for Hate - Bad Religion

T or E

Good MORNING all!


----------



## pagan22 (May 3, 2008)

Tribal - Patrick Dawes

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Let's Make Love - Faith and Tim

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Violets - Candy Bars	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Stacked Actors - Foo Fighters

S


----------



## fatcharlie (May 3, 2008)

Spanish Harlem Incident - Bob Dylan


T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Teach Your Children - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

No One - Cold

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Nine In the Afternoon - Panic At the Disco	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

No Handlebars---The Flobots
S


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

Sarah Yellin - 3 Doors Down

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Nasty Girl---Destiny's Child
L


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Les Poissons - Rene Auberjonois	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Swinging--John Anderson
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Games people play - Alan Parsons Project
Y


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

hee hee Trisha the hootchie 
You Are My Shining Star---The Manhattans
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx

G


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road-----Elton John
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Domino - Van Morrison

O


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Out In The Street----UFO
T


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

Turn Your Lights Down Low - Bob Marley

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flatts

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

The meaning of life - Offspring

F or E


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

Edge of the Earth - 30 Seconds to Mars

H


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2008)

Help - The Beatles

P


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

Padrino - Smashmouth

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Opticom - Orgy

M


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Mississippi Queen---Mountain
UGH N again:doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Nice, g/f!

Never let you go - Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

Oceans - The Format

S


----------



## angel-1 (May 3, 2008)

"Something Against You" by The Pixies

U


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

Useful Idiot - Tool

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Too Bad - - Nickelback

D


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Don't Give Up---Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush
P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Perfect - Smashing Pumpkins

T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

The Storm - Alan Menken	


M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Minority - Green Day

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

You've Got A Friend---Carole King
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Dizzy - Orgy

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

You Wanted More--Tonic
R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Return to sender - Elvis

R


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Red Red Wine---UB40
N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Yacht Dance - XTC	


C or E


----------



## KnottyOne (May 4, 2008)

Easy Skanking - Bob Marley

G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Got No Shorty - Sean Kingston


----------



## KnottyOne (May 4, 2008)

You Get Worked - 311

D


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Drummer Boy - Sean Kingston


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 4, 2008)

You and Me - Bowling for Soup

E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Evacuee	- Enya

E


----------



## KnottyOne (May 4, 2008)

Evil Angel - Breaking Benjamin

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Liar - The Cranberries

R


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

Road - George Winston

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Down so long - Jewel

G


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
Gypsies Tramps and Thieves---Cher
E or S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Hey lady 

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Wonderwall - Oasis

L


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Hi Mama
Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me)Reunion
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis

E or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Dangit- I hate Es. LOL


Everywhere I Go- Moose A. Moose... lol

It's the cutest freakin song on Noggin. My nephew's favorite line is "Shoes are the boot-iest". Go listen. Now. 


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Hi there SMA!

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland

W


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Hey darlin!!


Wave on Wave- Pat Green


VorE


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Valerie---Amy Winehouse
I or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Inner Glow- Blue October


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Wait a little while - Kenny Loggins

L or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Little Miss Can't Be Wrong- Spin Doctors


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Give it away - George Strait

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

You Can't Make a Heart Love Somebody - George Strait


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

You got it - Roy Orbison

T


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

This is number one and the fun has just began.
"Roll me over" ........in the gl.....Traditional or was it Steve from Ohio who 
made that up????


R ....:blush::doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Road Man - Smashmouth

N


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

No home in this world anymore - Woody Guthrie

E or R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Everyday People - Sly and the family stone

L or E


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Listen to your heart - Roxette


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Tomorrow----from Annie
W


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

The times they are a-changin' - Bob Dylan


N' .....or shall it be G 


Well I have to say


Woodstock by CSNnY

K

instead


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 4, 2008)

Nothing From Nothing - Billy Preston


G


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Golden Years---David Bowie
S


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Sha Sha- Ben Kweller


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

All is fair in love - Barbra Streisand

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Very Special	- Debra Laws


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Lifes a bitch = shooter

H


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Help Me Remember - Rascal Flatts


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Red Sweater - Aquabats

R


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Route 66- Chuck Berry


6 hahaha


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Red Dirt Road	- Brooks and Dunn

D


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Route 66- Chuck Berry
> 
> 
> 6 hahaha



Six Days On the Road - Sawyer Brown	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Double Vision - Foreigner

N


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

Na Na - Superchick

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Ashes to ashes - Faith No More

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Shelcha- Yael Naim


A


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

Aaaaaah [Instrumental] - Emiliana Torrini

H 

She's a wonderful singer and I recommend the album Fisherman's Woman.


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Homebird- Foy Vance


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2008)

Don't Break My Heart Again - Pat Green

N


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

Umbrella - Rihanna

A


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Na Na Na Na Naa- Kaiser Chiefs

A


Where did U (the letter, not YOU... lol) come from? And that's sorta crazy that we both ended up with A...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

At the Hop - Danny & the Juniors


P


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Paris- Yael Naim


S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Silent Sea - KT Tunstall	


A


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

An Open Letter to NYC- Beastie Boys


C


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Cry Together - The O'Jays	


R


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Ruby Blue- Roisin Murphy


UorE


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Use ta Be My Girl - The O'Jays	


L


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Last Dance With Mary Jane- Tom Petty


NorE


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Now That We Found Love - The O'Jays	


V or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Vans- The Pack


S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

She Bop - cyndi lauper


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Punk Rock 101- Bowling for Soup


1


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

One - Three Dog Night

N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Enough is Enough - Donna Summer

H


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Keep Breathing- Ingrid Michaelson


G


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Green-Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf

Y


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks


MorE


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Easy - The Commodores

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Young Love - The Judds


V or E


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Ventura Highway - America

Y (seems to be a theme for me today)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Yes We Can---Black Eyed Peas
N


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

New York, New York - Frank Sintra

K


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Knights of the Island Counter - Dave Melillo	


R


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

River of Dreams - BIlly Joel

S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

She's always a woman - Billy Joel


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Next man - Everlast

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 5, 2008)

Navy Blue - Dianne Renay


E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

El Paso---Marty Robbins
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

October - Evanescence

R


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Rock Me Amadeus- Falco


S


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Speed Of Sound---ColdPlay
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Dark Side - Crazy Town

D or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Dream On---Aerosmith
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

New Attitude - Patty LaBelle

D or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Did You Get My Message?- Jason Mraz


G,E, or ? if you feel brave


----------



## pagan22 (May 5, 2008)

I'll go with an easy one... 

Girl - Tori Amos

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Let your love flow - Larry E. Williams

W


----------



## pagan22 (May 5, 2008)

Wild Thang! - Tone Loc 

hahaha....omg...I want to hear that song now

G


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

Good Times- Tommy Lee


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan

N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Nights I Can't Remember, Friends I'll Never Forget - Toby Keith


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

The Fix Is In- OK Go


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 6, 2008)

Nice To Be With You - Gallery

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## JMCGB (May 6, 2008)

Keep Hope Alive - The Crystal Method

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 6, 2008)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare


G


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

Grand Theft Autumn- Fall Out Boy


N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

Never Ever---All Saints
R


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

Run ---- Gnarls Barkley


N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

Nobody Knows It But Me----BabyFace
M or E


----------



## BBWModel (May 6, 2008)

Maria Maria, Carlos Santana 

A


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

Apple Bottom Jeans---T-Pain
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

She loves you - Beatles

Hiya gang!

U


----------



## BBWModel (May 6, 2008)

Un-break My Heart, Toni Braxton 

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

Top of the world - Carpenters

D


----------



## BBWModel (May 6, 2008)

Do You Really Want To Huey Me? Culture Club 

E


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

No.. I don't want to huey you... or hurt you. 


Echo- The Hush Sound

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

Oh What A Night - Four Seasons

T


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

Trouble Sleeping- Corinne Bailey Rae


G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Give It 2 Me - Madonna	


M or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

Makes Me Wonder- Maroon 5


R


----------



## KnottyOne (May 6, 2008)

Radio Song - Jet

G


----------



## wistful (May 7, 2008)

Golden Years- David Bowie

S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Special Shirt - Charlie Hunter Trio	Mistico 


T


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

Theologians- Wilco


S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Shut Up and Let Me Go - The Ting Tings	


O


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 7, 2008)

Our Song - Taylor Swift

G


----------



## Brach311 (May 7, 2008)

girls - beastie boys


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

Say It Ain't So- Weezer


O


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

On Your Porch - The Format

H


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

I love The Format! 


Hip Hop I Hope- Cute Is What We Aim For

PorE


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

I just started listening to them, I am totally addicted to them now

Electricity - 311

Y


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

They're phenomenal.  I only know of one other person who has actually heard of them.

Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots - The Flaming Lips


S


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

Same, only one of my friends listens to them too, my friend just sent me one of their albums and told me I would love them, they were right haha.

Same in the End - Sublime

D


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

Dry Your Eyes- The Streets


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 7, 2008)

Sweetest One - Crests


E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney


S


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

Sure Shot - Beastie Boys

T


----------



## GWARrior (May 7, 2008)

Take Me Home - Coyote Run



EEEEEE


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

East Coast Anthem - Good Charlotte

M


----------



## Paquito (May 7, 2008)

Makes Me Wonder - Maroon 5

R


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

Radio Havana - Rancid

A


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

All the Young Dudes- Mott the Hoople

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 7, 2008)

Stars On The Water - George Strait

R


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

Rebel Rebel- Seu Jorge (the awesome Brazilian singer from The Life Aquatic)


L


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

Laces Out, Dan - Fall of Troy

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

Nothin' On But The Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

New Soul - Yael Naïm	


L


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Let's Make This Moment A Crime- The Format


MorE


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Mercy - Duffy	


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

You and Me - Bowling For Soup

E


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

Elephant Talk by King Crimson

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

Kiss Me In The Dark - Randy Rogers Band

K


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Kaboom!- Ursula 1000


M or !


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

Many Funerals by Eisley

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Stolen- Dashboard Confessional


N


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Nerd Alert - Aquabats

T


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

To The End- My Chemical Romance

D


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Da Hui - The Offspring

I


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

It's All Understood- Jack Johnson


D again...


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Dance Inside - All American Rejects

E


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Either Way- Wilco


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Your Sword versus My Dagger - Silverstein

R


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Rock Star- Everclear


R again


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Rabbit in you Headlights - DJ Shadow

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Stars and Boulevards- Augustana (you might like them since you like The Format... I dunno)


S again


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Give me some credit haha, I'm a pretty big fan of them too

Samba Pa Ti - Santana

I


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

Idiocracy by Pain of Salvation

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Youth Are Getting Restless - Sublime

S


----------



## Liss (May 8, 2008)

Soul- matchbox 20

L


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Love is just a four letter word - Bob Dylan

D


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Dani California - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

A


----------



## Mezmerized187 (May 8, 2008)

American Boy- Estelle and Kanye West

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Yellow Sun - The Raconteurs

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

Numa Numa---Gary Brolsma
A


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Answer - Sweatshop Union

R


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Real love - John Lennon

E or V


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Ever So Sweet - The Early November	


T


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

T & P Combo - 311

O


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Open the door, Homer - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 8, 2008)

Red Sails In The Sunset - Five Keys


T


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

This land is your land - Woody Guthrie

D


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Dani California- RHCP


A


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Abba - Jason Morant	


A


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Ass Knockin- Bob Schneider


N


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

New Morning - Bob Dylan

G


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Gave Up - Nine Inch Nails

P


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Painted by numbers - The Sounds

S


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Safe - Kittie

E


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Emmett Till - Bob Dylan

L


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

Lavicious Facts - XO Skeletons

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Sha Sha- Ben Kweller


A


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2008)

As Sure as the Sun - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2008)

Next Time I Fall - Peter Cetera with Amy Grant

L


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Love Isn't Easy (But It Sure Is Hard Enough) - ABBA


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

I'll take the H


Hold Me Down- Motion City Soundtrack


N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

NEver Be the Same - Christopher Cross


M or E


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

Electrical Storm - U2


M


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2008)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts

H


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Had a Dat - Sublime

T


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Tire Swing- Kimya Dawson


G


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Get Up, Stand Up - Bob Marley

P


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Please Don't Tell Her- Jason Mraz


R


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Rave On - Buddy Holly

N


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

New Drug - Thousand Foot Krutch

G


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Gracie- Ben Folds

IorE


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

If I Needed Someone - The Beatles

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Never Again - Kelly Clarkson	


N


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

No Such Thing - John Mayer

G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Good Time - Alan Jackson


M or E


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic - The Polce

C


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Cold Cold Heart	- Norah Jones


T


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Take Her to the Music Store - From Autumn to Ashes

E


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Existensial Blues - Tom "T-Bone" Stankus

S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Sailing - Rod Stewart


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Ghost of York- As Tall As Lions


K


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Kites In the Sky - Patrick Doyle	


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

You Will Be A Hot Dancer - Incubus

R


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Runaway- Cartel


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

You Had Me - Joss Stone

E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani	


R


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Raise Your Rifles - Autopilot Off

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Sweet Tangerine- The Hush Sound


NorE


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

End of the Beginning - 30 Seconds to Mars

G


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Get Over It- OK Go


T


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Take Me - Papa Roach

E


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Emo Song- The Starting Line


G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Ever So Sweet - The Early November	


T


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Ugh... dont get me started on the Starting Line

T & P Combo -311

0


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Out of My League- Stephen Speaks

E



What about the starting line?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Early Mornin' Rain - Peter, Paul And Mary	


N


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

New Friend Request- Gym Class Heroes


T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Time - Pink Floyd

M or E


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Earth AD - Misfits

D

My current gf dated Kenny their guitarist for about a year, he is a total dick in person


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 9, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Earth AD - Misfits
> 
> D
> 
> My current gf dated Kenny their guitarist for about a year, he is a total dick in person



I am a musician...there are a lot of 'dicks' in this arena...trust ME!

Delta Dawn

Helen Reddy

N


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Name - Rancid

E

O yea, im a musician too, i totally hear you, its just the whole u dont like ur current bf/gf's ex haha


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Wow- that totally sucks that he's a dick. Oh well. She's better off now, right? 


Encore- Jay-Z


RorE


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Early Mourning - Alesana	


G


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Get Away - Train

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Same Song - 2pac

G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Great Divide - Hanson	


D or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 9, 2008)

end of the innocence - don henley

hellooooooooooooooooo all!

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Eager Beaver - Stan Kenton


----------



## DeniseW (May 9, 2008)

"Rock On" David Essex

N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Newly Wed - The Orchids


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2008)

Dream Weaver - Gary Wright

R


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Dream Weaver - Gary Wright
> 
> R



**I like your new avatar Punkin 

Rocket - Kathy Mattea	


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 10, 2008)

Tonight - The Supremes (Not the Motown group)


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

Testify = Phil Collins

Y


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

Your Fault- Plain White Tees


T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

Laughter in the Rain - Neil Sedaka

Evenin' all!!    

N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Never Let Me Go - Curtis Mayfield & the Impressions


O


----------



## SMA413 (May 11, 2008)

One More Robot- The Flaming Lips


T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

This Time - Alan Jackson


M or E


----------



## KnottyOne (May 11, 2008)

Eria Tarka - The Mars Volta

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

Good Morning everyone!

Amber - 311

R


----------



## KnottyOne (May 11, 2008)

Rebel's Hop - Bob Marley

P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

PHysical Attraction - Madonna

N


----------



## KnottyOne (May 11, 2008)

Natural Mystic - Bob Marley

C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

Chick on my tip - Sublime 

P


----------



## KnottyOne (May 11, 2008)

Paddle Out - Sublime

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

Take that - Lisa Brokop

T


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2008)

True Colors--Cyndi Lauper
S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Sad, Sad Girl and Boy - The Impressions	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

You blew me off - Bare Jr.

F


----------



## SMA413 (May 14, 2008)

Fight Test- The Flaming Lips


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 14, 2008)

The Last Time - Rolling Stones


E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

Evergreen---Barbara Streisand
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 14, 2008)

Notion - coal chamber

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

Hiya Chik:wubu:
Never Had A Dream Come True---S Club 7
U or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 14, 2008)

Hey girlfriend - I MISSED YOU!!!!

Each time you break my heart - Madonna

T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

Take a Bow - Rihanna	


W


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2008)

Why - Jason Aldean

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 15, 2008)

You Will Be A Hot Dancer - Incubus

R


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Realize - Colbie Caillat	


E or Z


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

Zoo York- Paul Oakenfold


K


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Keep It Loose, Keep It Tight - Amos Lee 


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2008)

The Bluest Eyes In Texas - Restless Heart

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

Superstar- Sonic Youth


R


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

Reeling In The Years ---- Steely Dan
S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Summertime - New Kids on the Block	


M or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

Estoy Aqui- Shakira


I


----------



## Gingembre (May 15, 2008)

I will follow you into the dark - Death Cab for Cutie

K


----------



## Smite (May 15, 2008)

Killing in the Name - RATM

E


----------



## Mythik (May 15, 2008)

Embraceable You -- George Gershwin 

U


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Under My Thumb --- The Rolling Stones



B


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis	


V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 18, 2008)

Elvira - The Oakridge Boys

A


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

American Boy - Estelle	


Y


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

Your Song - Elton John


G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Gotta Move Faster - Sean Kingston


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

Ruby- Kaiser Chiefs


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

You Are Everything - Matthew West	


G


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

The Glamorous Life - Sheila E.

E or F


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears	


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 19, 2008)

Don't Bring Me Down - ELO


N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Never Could - The Great Divide	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2008)

Days of Thunder - Brooks & Dunn
R


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Right Where I Want You - Alan Jackson


U


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

Unwell- Matchbox 20


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 19, 2008)

Love Or Let Me Be Lonely - Friends Of Distinction


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

You Are Wonderful - Sara Groves	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 19, 2008)

Le Grind - Prince


HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO all!

D


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Domino --- Van Morrison

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 19, 2008)

On the dark side - John Cafferty

D or E


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Everyday I Love You Less And Less ---- Kaiser Chiefs


S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Say - John Mayer	


Y


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2008)

You Don't Know What Love Is (You Just Do As You're Told) - The White Stripes

S or D


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> You Don't Know What Love Is (You Just Do As You're Told) - The White Stripes
> 
> X



Where are you getting the "X" from? The last letter of this song is either the "S" (from the word IS) or "D" (from the word TOLD).


I will go with the "D"

Damaged - Danity Kane	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

Rise --- Nightmares On Wax




E or S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift


O


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

On Your Own - Blur


O


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

pendulous said:


> On Your Own - Blur
> 
> 
> O



The last letter of your song is "N". 


Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 20, 2008)

Cheek to cheek - Fred Astaire

K


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

Kristofferson - Tim McGraw	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

Nothin' But A Love Thing - Daryl Worley

G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

Good Time - Alan Jackson

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2008)

(oooo - I love Alan's newest song!)



Everyday America - Sugarland


A


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

All We Have Is Now- The Flaming Lips


W


----------



## KnottyOne (May 21, 2008)

Waffle - Sevendust

E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

Everyday People - Sly & The Family Stone

E


----------



## Smite (May 21, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2008)

You Have The Right - Perfect Stranger

T


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

This Is It - Kenny Loggins

T


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Too Much - Elvis Presley

H


----------



## themadhatter (May 22, 2008)

Hit Somebody! (The Hockey Song) - Warren Zevon (it IS the playoffs after all)

Uhh...what, y, ! or ) I guess?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Yellow Sun - The Raconteurs	


N


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

97 Lovers - Pulp



S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Suspicious Minds - Elvis Presley	


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2008)

Something About A Woman - Jake Owen

N


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

Nannou ---- Aphex Twin


U


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Hi Y'all 
Under Cover Angel---Alan O'Day
L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys! 

Laughter in the rain - Neil Sedaka

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Nasty Girl--Vanity
L


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

Love me or leave me - Ruth Etting

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

pendulous said:


> Love me or leave me - Ruth Etting
> 
> E



M or E

My funny valentine - Frank Sinatra

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Easy Loving--Freddie Hart
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

Gentle on my mind - Glen Campbell

D


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn
S


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

Shoulda Known Better- Mickey Avalon


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

Roadhouse Blues - Creed

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

Shut Up And Let Me Go- The Ting Tings


O


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

Oh! You Pretty Things - David Bowie


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

Say it isn't so - Hall and Oats

O


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel

G


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

Givin' Up- The Darkness

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2008)

Picture To Burn - Taylor Swift

N


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

No Class- Mickey Avalon


S


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Seeing Hands --- Dengue Fever


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2008)

Shambala - Three Dog Night


A


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

After Tonight ---- Justin Nozuka


T


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

Travel- Thao Nguyen and the Get Down Stay Down

L


----------



## Smite (May 23, 2008)

Loser - Beck

R


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

Relax- Mika


X


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

X ????? Thanks a lot G/F:doh:
X RAY----The Maccabees
Y


----------



## KnottyOne (May 23, 2008)

You Burn First - Alexisonfire

T


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

The Streak---Ray Stevens
K


----------



## Smite (May 23, 2008)

Kawliga - Hank Williams

A


----------



## David Bowie (May 23, 2008)

All eyez on me ~~ Tupac


E


----------



## fatcharlie (May 23, 2008)

Eternal circle - Bob Dylan, wonder if he thought of this game 

E


----------



## Smite (May 23, 2008)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Never Been To Me--Charlene
M or E


----------



## fatcharlie (May 23, 2008)

Miss you - Rolling Stones

U


----------



## Smite (May 23, 2008)

Under Pressure - Bowie & Queen

E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Right Before Your EYes - America


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Sister Golden Hair---America
R


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Realize	-	Colbie Caillat	

Z or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Good Morning Songsters! Happy Mem Day Weekend~!

Easy - Lionel Ritchie

Y


----------



## Mythik (May 24, 2008)

You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate) 

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Ebony And Ivory --- Stevie Wonder and Paul McCartney


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Bealtes

N or E


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Everyday Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

double vision - foreigner

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up--Rick Astley  Rick Roll'd
P


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield	


N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Ever Lasting Love---Robert Knight
V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Viva la Vida - Coldplay	


A


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Always On My Mind---Willie Nelson
D


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Damaged - Danity Kane	


D


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival ----- *D*own On The Corner 



*R*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Ribbon In the Sky	- Stevie Wonder

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Y Y Y ...ugh

you know you're right - Nirvana

T


----------



## fatcharlie (May 24, 2008)

Tom Joad - Woody Gutrie

D


----------



## Smite (May 24, 2008)

> Y Y Y ...ugh



If you changed that last Y to a Z you would've had one! 


Damnit - Blink 182 (You know, when they were good)

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

This will be -- Natalie Cole

B or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Bridge Over Troubled Water---Simon and Garfunkel
R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 24, 2008)

Red Dirt Music - Ricky Fugitt

C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Chattahootchie - Alan Jackson

I or E


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

Imagine - John Lennon

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Nobody Does It Better	- Carly Simon

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Rock me gently - Andy Kim

Y


----------



## pendulous (May 25, 2008)

You Don't Have To Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Evening - Pat Benatar	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Give Me Love - George Harrison

V or E


----------



## Smite (May 25, 2008)

Everybodys Gotta Learn Sometime - Beck

M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Machine Gun - Sum 41

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

No News---Lonestar
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Superstar - Carpenters

R


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Superstar - Carpenters
> 
> R



**Hi Chikie...that is the song I just posted in Music Lovers...I guess we were thinking alike

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> **Hi Chikie...that is the song I just posted in Music Lovers...I guess we were thinking alike
> 
> Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters
> 
> ...



Hi Maria! I need to pay attention...i just fixed my double post in the other thread...sorry

*Sing a song - Carpenters*

G


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Gimme 3 Steps---Lynard Skynard
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Shining Star - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Rosanna---Toto
A


----------



## Mythik (May 25, 2008)

And I Love Her - Beatles

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Real World - Matchbox 20

D


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Don't Make Me - Blake Shelton	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Makin' Whoopie - Frankie S

I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

If I Could Reach You - The 5th Dimension	


U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Used to be my girl - O Jays

L


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Love In This Club - Usher

B


----------



## Smite (May 25, 2008)

Barracuda - Heart


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Alone - Heart

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Near You Always	- Jewel

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

she loves you - beatles

U


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Under a Shady Tree - Laurie Berkner	

E or E


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

E or E :doh:


Epic - Faith No More




C


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 26, 2008)

Carry On - Pat Green

N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Nearly Almost Always Nearly Almost Anything - Megan Slankard	

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Get Free - The Vines

E or E


----------



## frankman (May 26, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby - Beatles

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

You and Me - Lifehouse

M or E


----------



## frankman (May 26, 2008)

Uriah Heep - easy Living

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Glynis - Smashing Pumkins

S


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2008)

Siva - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

A broken wing - Martina McBride

G


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2008)

God Blessed the Broken Road - Rascal Flatts (not a country fan but that song is great)

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Domino - Van Morrison

O


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2008)

Orange Crush - REM

H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Have you ever seen the rain? CCR

N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

No Reins - Rascal Flatts	

S


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

Sailing--Christopher Cross
G


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

God's Been Good to Me - Keith Urban	

M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis

E or E


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

Every Step You Take - Sting

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

pendulous said:


> Every Step You Take - Sting
> 
> E



That would be K or E, Pen *when last letter is an E it is choice of the one before as well as the E*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Keep Away - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2008)

YES! Finally I get y! 

YYZ - Rush

Z


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Zero - Shaker & Simon	


O


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

Of Angels and Angles- The Decemberists


S


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2008)

Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

She will be loved - Maroon 5

D


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

Drivin' In My Car - Madness


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2008)

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Nasty Girl- Nitty


L


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Lonely Blue Boy - Conway Twitty	

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2008)

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson

D


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 27, 2008)

Daniel Cowman by Regina Spektor

N


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Na Na Na Na Naa- The Kaiser Chiefs


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

Against All Odds - Phill Collins

S


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Silver Thread And Golden Needles--Linda Ronstadt
S


----------



## Smite (May 27, 2008)

Suck my Kiss - RHCP

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

Still the one - Shania

N or E


----------



## Smite (May 27, 2008)

Everyone Says Hi - David Bowie

I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

I believe - Diamond Rio

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

I Love Diamond Rio!
Very Special Love Song---Charlie Rich
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

God Only Cries - Diamond Rio 

S


----------



## pendulous (May 27, 2008)

Song 2 - Blur


2


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

2 become one - Spice Girls

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Express Yourself---Madonna
F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

For all we know - Carpenters

W


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Wishful Thinking- Wilco


G


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Graceland---Paul Simon
D


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Dirty Hot Sex- Pepper



X


----------



## BBWModel (May 27, 2008)

Don't Talk To Strangers, Rick Springfield 

S


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Still You Turn Me On ===Emerson Lake and Palmer
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

Nice and slow - Usher

W


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

We Will Rock You---Queen
U


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Understand Your Man	- Johnny Cash


N


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

No Rain- Blind Melon


N again


----------



## Smite (May 28, 2008)

Next To You - Police

U


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Under Pressure- Queen


RorE


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2008)

Used Heart For Sale - Gary Allan

E or L


----------



## Mythik (May 28, 2008)

Land Ho - Split Enz

O


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Overcome - Tricky 


E or M


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2008)

More Than A Memory - Garth Brooks


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

You must love me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Epic - Faith No More



C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Call me the breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Z or E

GM TOady!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Zephyr And I --- Suzanne Vega


I



Good Morning ThikJerseyChik! :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

I will remember you - Sarah McLacklin

U


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Unsent- Alanis Morrisette

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Time in a bottle - Jim Croce

L or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Elevator- Flo Rida


R


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

Run Joey Run--David Geddes
N


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 28, 2008)

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson 5

E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

Eagle Rock--Daddy Cool
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Kind of Hush - Carpenters

Hiya Spicy Sugar!

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 28, 2008)

Hush - Deep Purple


H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Have you ever seen the rain = CCR

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

No Other Love--Faith Evans
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Valerie - Steve Winwood

I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

If Only - KT Tunstall	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Hiya Maria!

Ye shall be changed- Bob dylan

D


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Dangerous- Ying Yang Twins


S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Hi Ya Everyone!

Someone - Air Supply	


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

Nothin' But The Taillights - Clint Black

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Superstar- Sonic Youth


R


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Renegade Princess - Sonic Youth



S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

She Let Herself Go - George Strait

O


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

On Your Porch- The Format


H


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Heading To The Disco ---- The Horrorpops



O


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

One Week- Barenaked Ladies


K


----------



## KnottyOne (May 29, 2008)

Kyoto Song - The Cure

G


----------



## Mythik (May 29, 2008)

Ghosts in the Wind - Richard Thompson

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

The Flame--Cheap Trick
M or E


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Midnight Show- The Killers


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

Wild Nights - Van Morrison

S


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Sorry- Buck Cherry


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (May 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Wild Nights - Van Morrison
> 
> S


 
Not to be a know it all but it's titled Wild Night. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Night) Anyway, I'll use the S;

Somebody To Love - Jefferson Airplane


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

autopaint-1 said:


> Not to be a know it all but it's titled Wild Night. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Night) Anyway, I'll use the S;
> 
> Somebody To Love - Jefferson Airplane
> 
> ...



Not to counter your 'know it all 'ness...but it's V or E

Valentine - Martina McBride 

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Energy Spent - Liam Finn 

N


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

autopaint-1 said:


> Not to be a know it all but it's titled Wild Night. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Night) Anyway, I'll use the S;
> 
> Somebody To Love - Jefferson Airplane
> 
> ...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Not to counter your 'know it all 'ness...but it's V or E
> 
> Valentine - Martina McBride
> 
> N or E



Not to counter all of y'alls smarty pants-ness... but autopaint's song should have started with a Y...  




But back on track,

No Other Way- Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## Mythik (May 29, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

E


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Echo- The Hush Sound


O


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Open Arms - Journey

S


----------



## Mythik (May 29, 2008)

Sunshine of Your Love - Cream

E


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Ego Tripping At The Gates of Hell- The Flaming Lips


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2008)

LIttle Bitty - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

You've Really Got A Hold On Me- Thao


MorE


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Meet in the Middle - Diamond Rio	


L or E


----------



## angel-1 (May 30, 2008)

"Lullaby" by Siouxsie and the Banshees

Y


----------



## Mythik (May 30, 2008)

Yoda - Weird Al Yankovic 

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2008)

Adobe Walls - Gary Allan

S


----------



## Mythik (May 30, 2008)

Sofa - Frank Zappa

A


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Affirmation--Savage Garden
N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

No One Knows - Colin Hay	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (May 30, 2008)

Salvation - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

N


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

New Kid In Town---Eagles
N


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

No Words - Neil Diamond

S


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Song Sung Blue---Neil Diamond
U or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

Everywhere - Michelle Branch

R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High---John Denver
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young

D


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Dream Weaver--Gary Wright
R


----------



## Mythik (May 30, 2008)

Rock My Plimsoul - Jeff Beck Group

L


----------



## SMA413 (May 31, 2008)

Let My Love Open The Door- Peter Townshend

R


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

Rikki Don't Lose that Number - Steely Dan

R


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Remember When - Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

No Reply - Phil Collins

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Yearning for Your Love - The Gap Band	


v or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby - BEatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Yearning of the Sword - Tan Dun & Yo-Yo Ma	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Good Morning Maria! 

Do you wanna dance? Bette Midler

C or E


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

Echoes - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

**Good Morning!!

Stamp Your Feet - Donna Summer


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

The Meaning of Life _ Offspring

F or E


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

For the Turnstiles - Neil Young

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Strawberry Wine - Deanna Carter

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing Left to Do - Alan Jackson


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Shenandoah - traditional

H


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2008)

highlife - Mono

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


E


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Echidna's Arf -- Frank Zappa

F


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

Far Far- Yael Naim


R


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Runnin' with the Devil - Van Halen

L


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

Less Than You Think- Wilco


K


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

You Say- Lisa Loeb


Y again


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

You Make Me Feel so Young - Frank Sinatra	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 2, 2008)

Got to be real - Cheryl Lynn

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Last Name - Carrie Underwood	


M or E


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

My Sharona - The Knack 

A


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 2, 2008)

"Amber" ~ 311

~ *R* ~


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Rockin' the Casbah -- The Clash

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hotel California - Eagles

A


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

American Girl- Tom Petty


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Life in the Fast Lane - Eagles

N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

New Shoes- Paolo Nutini


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Seven Bridges Road - Eagles

D


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Dimming of the Day - Richard Thompson

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

You Are Everything - Matthew West


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction


S


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple

R


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ruby- Kaiser Chiefs


Y


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

You Might Think -- The Cars

K


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 3, 2008)

Kriptonite, 3 Doors Down 

T or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Tropical Depression - alan Jackson


N


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

No Reason to Cry - Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Young Love - Chris Brown	


V or E


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

Elephant Talk - King Crimson

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kiss Me In The Dark - Randy Rogers Band


K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

***I am not receiving emails when someone posts in the threads. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Kindly Keep It Country	- Vince Gill


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2008)

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban

E or M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Main Ingrediant


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Let's Get Back to You and Me - Alan Jackson


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

My Cheri Amore--Stevie Wonder
R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Roy Rogers - Elton John


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Remember When - alan Jackson


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

November Rain--Guns N Roses
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nikita - Elton John


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 4, 2008)

ABC's Of Love - Teenagers


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 4, 2008)

V or E

Vincent - Don McLean

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Today - Smashing Pumpkins


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone - Brooks & Dunn


E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nobody's Home - Avril Lavigne	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

Modern Girl - Eric Clapton

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

Let It Be - The Beatles

E or B


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Back In Black - AC/DC


K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

King of Love	- Blackie & the Rodeo Kings	

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Velvet--Fergie
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiny Dancer - Elton John


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2008)

Rodeo or Mexico - Garth Brooks

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh Very Young---Cat Stevens
G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Gently - Ready for the World	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yellow Rose of Texas - Stan Freberg

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Stepping Off -	Jennifer Hanson	


F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 8, 2008)

For all we know - Carpenters

W


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 8, 2008)

"Who Is It?" by Bjork

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thankful - Jennifer Hanson


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Love Remains - Colin Raye

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Stop and Stare - OneRepublic	


R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Manilow

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers	


V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2008)

Easy - The Commodores

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam	


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

Reach--Gloria Estefan
H


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

Happiness- All Our Good Friends


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2008)

Next Time I Fall - Peter Cetera with Amy Grant

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 10, 2008)

Let's Make Love - Faith and Tim

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

Calico - Alien Ant Farm

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2008)

One Chord Song - Stoney Larue

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

Galaxy - 311

Y


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 11, 2008)

Your love - The Outfield

R or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

Earth to Bella - Incubus

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 11, 2008)

Again - Lenny Kravitz

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues (Anyone figure out I'm a nut for this song!)

N


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 11, 2008)

Natty Dread - Bob Marley

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

Duppy Conqueror - Bob Marley

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

Rockin' Robin	- Bobby Day


N


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 11, 2008)

Natural Mystic - Bob Marley

C


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't Fight This Feeling - REO Speedwagon

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Currington


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

One - Three Dog Night 


N or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 12, 2008)

Exploder - Audioslave

R


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ready To Run- Dixie Chicks


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 12, 2008)

Naked and Famous - Presidents of the United States of America

S


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn you Knotty, I was waiting to use No Sleep Till Brooklyn.


Ship of Fools - Robert Plant

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

If I go w/KnottyOne's- "Sorry"- Buckcherry

and if I go with JMCGB- "No Way"- The Breeders

Either way, the next letter is...
Y


Like how I tied it back together? lol


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 12, 2008)

Impressive SMA 

Yacht Birds - MC Chris

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah- I shock myself sometimes with how freakin awesome I am. LOL


Shake It- Metro Station


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 12, 2008)

Well you like The Format, of course you are ^_- 

Take a Look Around - Limp Bozkit

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Down to the River to Pray - Alison Krauss	


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Younger Girl - Critters/Lovin' Spoonful

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Losing You - Brenda Lee


U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

Un-Break My Heart - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

Trip Like I do - The Crystal Method

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oklahoma Breakdown - Stoney Larue

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

The Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace	


D


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't Stop Believin'- Journey


N


KnottyOne- If that's what makes me awesome, then you're pretty damn awesome too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Now That We Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz 


V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

V-12 Cadillac - Jewel

C


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't You See - The Marshall Tucker Band

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Everytime We Touch - CASCADA 


H


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Handlebars- Flobots


S


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2008)

Southern Gurl - Better Than Ezra

L


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Livin' on a Prayer- Bon Jovi


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2008)

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw :wubu:

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now	- Starship


W


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 13, 2008)

Walk This Way- Aerosmith/RunDMC version!

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

You're All I Need to Get By - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell	


Y


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 14, 2008)

"You Belong To Me" ~ Carly Simon

*~ E ~*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Everything I Love - Alan Jackson


V or E 


_***FYI when the songs ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E"_


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Emotions - Brenda Lee

S


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 15, 2008)

Ship of Fools - Robert Plant

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)

Southern Nights - Glen Campbell

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)

She will be loved - marroon 5

D


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ride Em Cowboy - Juice Newton


Y


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 15, 2008)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Take you There - Sean Kingston


E or R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

Red Red Wine--UB40
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 16, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N

Hiya cutie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship	Hits	


W


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 16, 2008)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

She's In Love With the Boy	- Trisha Yearwood


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 17, 2008)

You Have The Right - Perfect Stranger

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Take a Letter Maria - R.B. Greaves	


A


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 17, 2008)

Almost Lover- A Fine Frenzy

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rockin' With the Rhythm of the Rain - The Judds


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 17, 2008)

Needles and Pins - Tom Petty with Stevie Nicks

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Shot Full of Love - Juice Newton


V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic---The Police
C


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Coming on Strong - Brenda Lee


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

Get Back - Beatles

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Kiss You All Over	- Clarence Carter


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Rockin Robin---Michael Jackson
N


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 17, 2008)

Never Ending Math Equation - Modest Mouse

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Red Dirt Road - Brooks and Dunn


D


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 17, 2008)

Diggin A Ditch - DMB

H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

How deep is your love - Bee Gees

V or E

Hey Chica!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Escape (The Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes

E or G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Get Up, Stand Up - Bob Marley


P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Put A Girl In It - Brooks & Dunn

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Tears of a Clown - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles	


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 18, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 18, 2008)

With Or Without You, U2 

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Under the Weather - KT Tunstall	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sussudio - Phil Collins	


O


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 19, 2008)

One Chance - Modest Mouse

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

Crazy Love - Maxi Priest	


** if the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" also. 


V or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 19, 2008)

Education - Modest Mouse

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Never Gonna Stop - Rob Zombie

P


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 19, 2008)

Paddle Out - Sublime

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Time in a bottle - Jim Croce

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi ya chik 
Long And Winding Road--The Beatles
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha-Haaa!-Napoleon XIV (this song scared me to death when I was a little kid)
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Your Song - EJ

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

Go Ask Alice--Jefferson Airplane
C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Clocks - Coldplay

Hellllooooooo Baaaaaaby! 


S


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 19, 2008)

Shake Your Rump - Beastie Boys

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2008)

Praying For Daylight - Rascal Flatts

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

That Girl - Shaggy


L


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 20, 2008)

Look at this Face (Oh My God They're Gorgeous) - Handsome Boy Modeling School

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

Shop Around - The Miracles


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

Da Butt----E.U.
T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

Trying To Stop Your Leaving - Dierks Bentley

G


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 21, 2008)

"Guess Who's Back" by Rakim

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Kansas City - Brenda Lee

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett

L


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 21, 2008)

Lover Lay Down - DMB

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Nails in my feet - Crowded House

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nightshift - The Commodores


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Tonight's the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

Trashy Women--Confederate Railroad
N
Hi everyone


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 21, 2008)

"New World" by Bjork

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

Delta Dawn--Tanya Tucker
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now	- Starship


W


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 21, 2008)

"War Zone" by Slayer

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Easy Come, Easy Go - George Strait	


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 21, 2008)

On Sunday Afternoon - Harptones


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Not ENough - 3 doors down

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Harbor Lights - The Platters


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Say is isn't so - Hall and Oats

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

Operator---Jim Croce
R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

Rain on the Roof - The Lovin' Spoonful

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Find Out Who Your Friends Are - Tracy Lawrence	


R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Rubberneckin' - Elvis

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Not Givin' Up - Natasha Bedingfield	


P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

Please Remember Me - Tim McGraw

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Excitable Boy - Tracy Lawrence


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

YOu can feel bad - Patty Loveless

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Dancing in the Street - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas	


T


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2008)

"Time Has Come Today" by the Chambers Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

You Can't Hurry Love	- Phil Collins


V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

Easy - Faith No More

Y

Happy Sunday, My Maria!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

Tennessee Waltz - Anne Murray

Z


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Zero to Hero - Cheryl Freeman, Chorus 


O


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 22, 2008)

One Love - Bob Marley

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

Vibrate - Outkast

T or E

JMC - if the last letter is an "E" you can offer the letter before the E as well. Just sayin'.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

Two Out Of Three Aint Bad---Meatloaf
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Dry Country Girl	- Rascal Flatts


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 22, 2008)

Drops of Jupiter - Train

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2008)

Raining On Sunday - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 23, 2008)

Yell Fire - Michael Franti & Spearhead

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Remind You - Cheri Dennis	


U


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

Undercover Angel---Alan O'Day
L


----------



## MaxArden (Jun 23, 2008)

L 
Lola-The Kinks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 23, 2008)

Say you, say me - Lionel R

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, Hiya Chickie
Mockingbird---Carly Simon & James Taylor
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Dangerous Man - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nights Are Forever Without You	- England Dan & John Ford Coley


U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey - Paul & Linda McCartney

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

You And I --- Celine Dion
I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> You And I --- Celine Dion
> I



It only takes a minute girl - Tavares (great dance song)

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Chikita bonita
Live And Let Die---Paul McCartney And Wings
I or E


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 24, 2008)

In Your Eyes, Peter Gabriel 

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

Smackwater Jack - Carole King

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kung Fu Fighting	- Carl Douglas


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2008)

Gotta Be Something More - Sugarland

E or R


----------



## MamaLisa (Jun 25, 2008)

Eye Of the Tiger lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

Rock And Roll Heaven---The Righteous Brothers
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nightshift - The Commodores	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

Taking Care Of Business ---Bachman Turner Overdrive
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 25, 2008)

Still the one - Shania Twain

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Everyday People	- Reba McEntire & Carole King	


L or E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

Love Me Do --- The Beatles (I was listening to The Beatles in the car earlier.) :doh::happy:


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ob-La-di-Ob-la-da - Inner Circle	


A


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

A Hint Of Blood --- Mobius Band



D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't Think I Don't - Darius Rucker

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Twist and Shout - Chaka Demus & Pliers


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

Troubador - George Strait

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rollin' With the Flow - Mark Chesnutt	


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

When Will I See You Again---The Three Degrees
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 26, 2008)

Neither one of us - Gladys Knight and the Pips

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

Surfin Usa ---The Beach Boys
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Angel of the Morning	- Juice Newton


G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

God Must Be Busy - Brooks & Dunn

Y


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

"You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had" by Muddy Waters


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dangerous Man - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothin' On But The Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Open Arms---Journey
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Shake It	- Metro Station


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Try A Little Tenderness---Otis Redding


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Stop and Stare - OneRepublic

E or R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Run For The Roses---Dan Fogleberg
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Summertime - New Kids on the Block	


M or E


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Me and Mr. Jones - emphsema-filled Amy Winehouse (alledgedly)

S


----------



## bdesire (Jun 28, 2008)

Say you, say me - Lionel Richie

m or e


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Moonlight Feels Right---Starbuck
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thunder - Boys Like Girls	


R


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2008)

River of Dreams* - *Billy Joel


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sexy Can I - Ray J	


I


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Superstition---Stevie Wonder
N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2008)

No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

See You Again - Miley Cyrus	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 29, 2008)

She will be loved - Maroon 5

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Disturbia	- Rihanna


A


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 30, 2008)

"A Subtle Blend" - Plug

D


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 30, 2008)

Down in a Hole - Alice In Chains

E or L


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 30, 2008)

"Let Let Me In" - De La Soul

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 30, 2008)

Night To Remember - Joe Diffie

R


----------



## Samurai (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruin - Lamb of God

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

New York Minute--The Eagles
T or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Take a Bow - Rihanna


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

When You Love Someone---Bryan Adams
N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Number One - John Legend	


N or E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

Not Gonna Get Us ------- T.A.T.U.



S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 1, 2008)

Stay - Sugarland

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

You're The Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me---Gladys Knight and The Pips
M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

Mamma Mia - ABBA	


A


----------



## MadWeePete (Jul 1, 2008)

Always

S

<bhdcjhd> - random characters to make message long enough


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

Shut Up and Drive	- Rihanna


V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean
T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tonight's Not The Night - Randy Rogers Band

T


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 2, 2008)

"The Bed's Too Big Without You" - The Police

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Under the Weather - KT Tunstall	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

Rainy Day People - Gordon Lightfoot


E or L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Layla----Eric Clapton
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

American Dream - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band	


M


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 2, 2008)

Machinehead - Bush

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dance Little Jean - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice To Know You--Incubus
U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers	


G or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good Time - Alan Jackson

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Maria Maria - Santana


A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2008)

A Feeling Like That - Gary Allan

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

These Broken Hearts - Reba McEntire & Vince Gill	


S


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Girl U for Me - Silk

M or E (**if the song ends in the letter "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E")


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Mental Masturbation - Jackyl

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nights Are Forever Without You - England Dan & John Ford Coley	


U


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Umbrella - Rihanna

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ain't No Woman Like You - Trace Adkins


U


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

Under My Thumb---The Rolling Stones
B


----------



## ApplebtmBBW (Jul 3, 2008)

Baby got Back- Sir Mix-A-Lot


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

**wouldn't the last letter of that song be "K"?


Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans

Y or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

Even The Nights Are Better---Air Supply
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rich Woman - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss	


N


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 4, 2008)

"Never No More" - Patsy Cline

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> "Never No More" - Patsy Cline
> 
> E



When the last letter is an "E", you may offer the letter before the E and the E

R or E

Runaway = Del Shannon

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

Tears In Heaven---Eric Clapton
N


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 4, 2008)

"Night In My Veins" - The Pretenders

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

Sad Eyes - Robert John

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Saturday In the Park - Chicago


K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Kissable, Huggable, Unbelievable - Diamond Rio

E or L


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 4, 2008)

Life Is A Highway, Rascal Flatts 

Y


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 4, 2008)

You Are So Beautiful -- Joe Cocker

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Leave The Pieces When You Go - The Wreckers


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

One More Day - Diamond Rio

Y


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 4, 2008)

Yer So Bad - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers

D


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 4, 2008)

Dancin' in the Streets-- David Bowie and Mick Jagger

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

Seminole Wind - John Anderson

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

Dancing in the Street - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas	


T


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 5, 2008)

"Try Counting Sheep" by Black Sheep

P


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 5, 2008)

Panama-- Van Halen

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

After Love In The Hot Afternoon - Gene Watson

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks N Dunn

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

Never My Love---The Association
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Every Breath You Take (I'll be watching you) - The Police

K or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Chikie
Kodachrome---Paul Simon
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there Sugah!

My favorite mistake - Ms Crowe

K or E again...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

Master Blaster - Stevie Wonder	


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Maria!

Runnin like the wind - Chris Cross

D


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 5, 2008)

Do You Feel Like We Do - Peter Frampton

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

One Night A Day - Garth

Y


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 5, 2008)

Your Time is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin 

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

**Hey Chikie 

Magic - The Cars


C


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

Carry On - Pat Green


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

No Particular Place to Go - Chuck Berry


O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

On The Wings Of A Dove---The Wilders
V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

Vidalia - Sammy Kershaw


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

America - Simon & Garfunkel	


A


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2008)

All Around Me - Flyleaf

E or M


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 6, 2008)

"Morals" - The U.M.C.'s

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

Stuck On You--Lionel Ritchie
U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

Under the Sun - Sugar Ray


N


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 6, 2008)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin 

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

Right Time of the Night - Jennifer Warners

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Bluest Eyes In Texas - Restless Heart

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

She's in love with the boy - Trisha Y

Y


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 6, 2008)

You Never Know - DMB

W


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

Wheel of Fortune - Ace of Base 
E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 6, 2008)

Emotion... The Bee Gees

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> You Never Know - DMB
> 
> W





BrownEyedChica said:


> Wheel of Fortune - Ace of Base
> E



Your song should have started with a "W", BEC - it's the last letter of the last song...if the song ends in "E" you can offer the next to the last letter OR the "E".

Hope that helps.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

You don't know me - Ray Charles

M or E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 6, 2008)

I think Blue Eyed Chica and I have been trying to post at the same time... I know i've changed mine a few times to try to get the right letter here because we might both be editing at the same time lol



ThikJerseyChik said:


> Your song should have started with a "W", BEC - it's the last letter of the last song...if the song ends in "E" you can offer the next to the last letter OR the "E".
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Your song should have started with a "W", BEC - it's the last letter of the last song...if the song ends in "E" you can offer the next to the last letter OR the "E".
> 
> Hope that helps.



Yeah I got it, I posted and I had to edit because I got beat lol. 
But thanks..


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 6, 2008)

And on with the game...

My Eyes Adored You... Frankie Valli

U


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 6, 2008)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

Because I got High - Afroman

H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

When I first started really playing this game, it was always a three way tie between myself, Sugar and spice and Mariam...we were ALWAYS having to edit 




Here we are - Gloria E

M


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

More Boys I meet - Carrie Underwood

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

Tutti Frutti--Little Richard
I 
Hi ya Chikie


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 6, 2008)

I Will Always Love You-- Whitney Houston

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival	

D

**Hi Chikie and Sugar


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 6, 2008)

Down With the Sickness - Disturbed 

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

Stupify - Disturbed

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

You must love me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

Enough - Disturbed

H


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 6, 2008)

Hemorrage (In My Hands) by Fuel

E or G


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

Emotion - Destinys Child 

N


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 6, 2008)

Neurotica--- by my favorite band, Bon Jovi! 

A


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

A man's home is his castle - Faith Hill

L or E


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 6, 2008)

Long Black Veil - DMB's version. 

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2008)

Let's Make Love - Faith Hill

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2008)

Vacation - The Go-Gos


N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

Never can say goodbye - Monica

Y or E


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 7, 2008)

"You Don't Know Where Your Interest Lies" - Simon and Garfunkel

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Slow Ride - Foghat


D or E


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 7, 2008)

"Deer Dance" - System Of A Down


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> "Deer Dance" - System Of A Down



N or E

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

Stairway To Heaven ---- Led Zeppelin



N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

Next to you - Jordin Sparks

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

Under Pressure---Queen
R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rockin' Down the Highway - The Doobie Brothers	


Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

You Make Me Wanna - Usher

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

All of Me - Willie Nelson

M or E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 7, 2008)

Movin' Out--- Billy Joel

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Take the Long Way Home	- Supertramp


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

My Life - Billy Joel

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Freeway of Love - Aretha Franklin	


V or E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 7, 2008)

Vertigo-- U2

O


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

Oceans Away - The Fray

Y


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 7, 2008)

Yellow-- Coldplay

W


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

Why Dont You and I - Santana

I


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a Ramblin' Man - Waylon Jennings	


N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

N Luv Wit My Money - Paul Wall And Chamillionaire

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

You Ain't Much Fun	- Toby Keith


N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

No Hard Feelings - The Bloodhound Gang 

S


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 7, 2008)

Satisfaction-- The Rolling Stones

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys 

N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2008)

Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 8, 2008)

Scream - Michael Jackson with Janet Jackson

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett	


L or E


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 8, 2008)

"End It On This" - No Doubt

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Suddenly Last Summer - The Motels	


R


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 8, 2008)

"Raining Blood" - Slayer

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dancing in the Street - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas	


T


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 8, 2008)

That's The Truth - George Strait 

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hot Fun In the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone	


M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 8, 2008)

Moments  Emerson Drive

S


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 8, 2008)

Seperate Ways - Journey 

S again


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Summer In the City - The Lovin' Spoonful	


Y


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher & Higher - Jackie Wilson	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2008)

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues 


N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 9, 2008)

Normal - Katrina Elam

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

Love Remains - Collin Raye

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Should've Said No	- Taylor Swift


O


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 9, 2008)

Only You the pickets


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

Unchain My Heart---Joe Cocker
T


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 9, 2008)

"Tea For One" - Led Zeppelin

N or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

Every mile a Memory  Dierks Bentey

Y


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 9, 2008)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC 

G


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

God Only Cries  Diamond Rio

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

She Never Cried In Front of Me - Toby Keith


M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts


H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello It's Me	- Todd Rundgren	


M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Easy to love you - Randy Travis

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes	


F


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

Firecracker - Josh Turner

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Ready Set Don’t Go &#8211; Billy Ray Cyrus

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

Open The Eyes Of My Heart--Michael W Smith
T


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Tough  Craig Morgan

H


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Darlin' - Conway Twitty

N


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 10, 2008)

"No More Words" - Berlin

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Stay  Sugarland

Y


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 10, 2008)

"Young Lust" - Pink Floyd

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

Three Days - Pat Green

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 10, 2008)

"Sukiaki" - Kyu Sakimoto (1963)

I


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 10, 2008)

"It's Yours" - Wu Tang Clan

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 11, 2008)

Shes Everything  Brad Paisley

G


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 11, 2008)

Going Fetal - Eels



L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love Train - The O'Jays	
 
N


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 11, 2008)

"Night Sift" - Siouxsie and the Banshees

T


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 11, 2008)

Too Bad-- Nickelback

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dazz - Brick	


Z


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 11, 2008)

Zak and Sara - Ben Folds

A


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Alyssa Lies - Jason Michael Carroll

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

Someone To Love---Jefferson Airplane
V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths	


I or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

I Love A Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt

T


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Tommy Gun - The Clash

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton	


M or E


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 12, 2008)

"Man-Size" - PJ Harvey

Z or E


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 12, 2008)

"Zero"-Smashing Pumpkins

O


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 12, 2008)

"Ordinary world" - Duran Duran

D


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 12, 2008)

"Darling Nikki"- Prince

K or I


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 12, 2008)

"Kiss" - Prince

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Standing Tall - Lorrie Morgan

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Hiya Chikie
Love Will Lead You Back---Taylor Dayne
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey sweetie  I <3 Taylor Dane!

Knockin on Heaven's Door - Clapton

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Rainbow Connection---Kermit The Frog
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

No Scrubs - TLC	


S


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

SpaceBalls The Themesong - Spaceballs the Movie

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Get Over It _ the Eagles

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Take It Easy	- Eagles


Y


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

You Don't Fool Me - Queen

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


C


**FYI - if the song ends in the letter "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" also.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

BingFox said:


> You Don't Fool Me - Queen
> 
> E




Hey Bing, welcome to the lounge - in playing this game, if the last letter is an "E" you may offer the letter before the "E" and the "E"


Chattanooga - Alan Jackson

A


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey Bing, welcome to the lounge - in playing this game, if the last letter is an "E" you may offer the letter before the "E" and the "E"
> 
> 
> Chattanooga - Alan Jackson
> ...




Oh, alright. ^.^


Adonai - The O.C. Supertones

I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

If - Bread

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Hi Chikie..... 
Welcome to the boards, Bingfox 


Free Fallin' - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey My Maria  Happy Saturday girlie!!

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

No One Else on Earth - Wynonna Judd


H


*I hope you have enjoying your day, Chikie


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Huggin' and Chalkin' - Hoagie Carmichael

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Maria - it's a rainy lazy day here..you?


Bing - Hoagie Carmichael...do you know AutoPaint?? j/k??




Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Something Like That	-	Tim McGraw	


T


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Chik - AutoPaint???


Tale of Sir Robin - Monty Python and the Holy Grail

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

No News - Lonestar

S


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Start a Fire - Audio Adrenaline.

RE


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Resurrection - Wade Bowen

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Never Had A Dream Come True---S Club 7
U or E


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Un heroe real - Alex Syntex

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Lord I Lift Your Name On High-- Rick Founds
H


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Holding Out for a Hero - Bonnie Tyler

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

One Chord Song - Stoney Larue

G


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 12, 2008)

"Gypsy Eyes" - Jimi Hendrix

E or S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Strawberry Wine - Deana Carter	


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2008)

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Running On Empty - Jackson Browne	


Y


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 13, 2008)

Yesterday-- The Beatles

and yet... another Y...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 13, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everyone Hi Chikie baby
When The Going Gets Tough---Billy Ocean
H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2008)

How Was I To Know - John Michael Montgomery

W


----------



## BingFox (Jul 13, 2008)

Weasel Stomping Day - "Weird Al" Yankovich

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

You Can Let Go---Crystal Shawanda
O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2008)

You Have The Right - Perfect Stranger

T


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 13, 2008)

Tonight I Wanna Cry  Keith Urban

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Yesterdays--Guns N Roses
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Shaddapp You Face - Volkman	


C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Come Together---The Beatles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & His Comets	


K


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Kung Fu Fighting---Carl Douglas
G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Gonna Fly Now - Maynard Ferguson	


W


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 13, 2008)

When Did You Stop Loving Me -- George Strait

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode	

S


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 13, 2008)

Somebody -- Depeche Mode

Love that song! 

Y [ again  ]


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2008)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' - The Righteous Brothers

G


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 14, 2008)

"Guess Who's Coming To Dinner" - Black Uhuru

E or R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Red Red Wine	- UB40


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 14, 2008)

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry

N


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 14, 2008)

Never -- Heart

R


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 14, 2008)

The Reason, Hoobastank

N

(The doesn't count, right? LOL)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

No Ordinary Love - Sade	


V or E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 14, 2008)

*V*elvet - a-ha
and
*E*ndless Vacation - Ramones

Next

F


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

Fields Of Gold---Sting
D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 14, 2008)

*D*ream Lover - Bobby Darin

Next
B


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

"By My Side" --- Stephen Schwartz, Jay Hamburger and Peggy Gordon 


E or D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> *V*elvet - a-ha
> and
> *E*ndless Vacation - Ramones
> 
> ...





Scorsese86 said:


> *D*ream Lover - Bobby Darin
> 
> Next
> B



The letters for the song that the next player has to choose from comes from the last letter of _your _song. If the song ends in an "E", the next player has the option of using the letter "E" or the letter in front of the "E". I hope this clears this up for you, Scorsese86.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

End of the Roa*d* - Boyz II Men	


*D*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drive - Alan Jackson

E or V


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 15, 2008)

Emotion -- The Bee Gees

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

Now and Forever - Richard Marx	

R


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 15, 2008)

Rockin' In the Free World -- Neil Young

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

Downtown Train - Rod Stewart	


N


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 15, 2008)

New York, New York -- Frank Sinatra

K


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Kryptonite - Three Doors Down

E, or T


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 15, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World --- Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh... Sorry:doh:

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen

Now, it's a K...

:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

Killing Me Softly with His Song	- Roberta Flack	


G


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 16, 2008)

Give It Away -- George Strait

Y


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 16, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles 

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

England Swings - Roger Miller

S


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 16, 2008)

Sanitarium by Metallica 

M


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 16, 2008)

More Than A Woman, The Bee Gees

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

The *N*ight Chicago Died - Paper Lace	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dance With Me - Orleans

E or M


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

Mountain Music---Alabama


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

The Candy Man - Sammy Davis Jr. & Mike Curb Congregation	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

Night of the Iguana - Joni Mitchell

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band	


T


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 16, 2008)

"Turn It Around" - Husker Du

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

Do Ya ----ELO
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

Another one bites the dust - Queen

T


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 16, 2008)

The Cowboy In Me -- Tim McGraw

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur	


S


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 16, 2008)

Slide -- Goo Goo Dolls

E or D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dream Weaver - Gary Wright	


R


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 16, 2008)

Run -- George Strait

One of my favorite songs ever!

N


----------



## Kareda (Jul 16, 2008)

Nth Degree by Morningwood

E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 16, 2008)

Evergreen -- Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

Night Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

Seasons In the Sun - Terry Jacks	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

Never My Love - The Association

E or V


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

"Everybody Must Get Stoned" - Bob Dylan 

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Desperado---The Eagles
O


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

"O Ganso" - Astrud Gilberto 

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Ordinary World--Duran Duran
D


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 17, 2008)

Dirty Diana, Michael Jackson

A


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 17, 2008)

A Little Too Late -- Toby Keith

E or T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 17, 2008)

Take it to the limit - Eagles

T


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2008)

Tonight, Tonight -- Smashing Pumpkins


T...again, lol


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 17, 2008)

"Tony's Theme" - The Pixies

E or M


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 17, 2008)

Elvira -- The Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 17, 2008)

"Ancestors" - Bjork

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

"Never Too Far To Fall" - George Benson 

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking For Love In All The Wrong Places--Johnny Lee
S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

"Sweetest Taboo" - Sade 

O


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 18, 2008)

"Once Was A Time I Thought" - The Mamas and The Papas

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

"'Til Tomorrow" - Marvin Gaye 

W


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 18, 2008)

"What Do We Got Here" - Dave Mason

E or R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

"Edge Of Eternity" - Stevie Wonder 

Y


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 18, 2008)

You Make Loving Fun -- Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

"Never Never Gonna Give You Up" - Barry White 

P


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 18, 2008)

"Penitentiary Philosophy" Erykah Badu

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

"You Make Me Feel Like Dancing" - Leo Sayer 

G


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 18, 2008)

"Gallows Pole" - Led Zeppelin

E or L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Love Hurts----Nazareth
S


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 18, 2008)

Satisfaction -- The Rolling Stones

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice To Know You---Incubus
U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer	


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Some Beach - Blake Shelton

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hairball Alley - Rocket from the Crypt	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes We Have No Bananas---Frank Silver & Irving Cohn
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

You and those bananas, g/f!!! 

Standing Tall - Lorrie Morgan

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion	


K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2008)

King of the Road - Roger Miller

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Does My Ring Hurt Your Finger - Charley Pride	


R


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 20, 2008)

"Rock This Bitch" - Ben Folds

"H"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

He'll Have to Go - Jim Reeves	


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Only Love Can Break A Heart - Gene Pitney



T


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 20, 2008)

Take My Breath Away, Berlin

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Take My Breath Away, Berlin
> 
> Y




You can't hide beautiful - Aaron Lines

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

Let My Love Open The Door---Pete Townsend
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Rock the Casbah - The Clash

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Bananas and "Y" songs.....:doh:

You can feel bad - Patty Loveless

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Drivin' My Life Away - Eddie Rabbitt	

Y.... just for you Chikie 'cause I know you like Y's! (just kidding)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Brat 

You Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet - BTO

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Brat
> 
> You Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet - BTO
> 
> T



LOL!! This just really cracked me up....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Take Me Home, Country Roads - John Denver	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

You've Been Driving All the Time - Martina McBride	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Mellow Yellow - Donovan

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Nobody - Sylvia

Y


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 20, 2008)

You're Something Special To Me -- George Strait

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Life is a Highway - Racsal Flatts

Y


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 20, 2008)

Let Me Be In Love --- Tracy Byrd

E or V


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

SweetNYLady said:


> Let Me Be In Love --- Tracy Byrd
> 
> E or V



Sweet, I just pegged in right before ya...the letter is "Y"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker	


L


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 20, 2008)

Whups!!! Didn't get my post in fast enough 

Ok, letter is "L" now...

Like We Never Loved At All -- Faith Hill

L





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Sweet, I just pegged in right before ya...the letter is "Y"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Life in the fast lane - Eagles

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Natural High - BLOODSTONE	


H


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 20, 2008)

Hit Me With Your Best Shot -- Pat Benatar

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Together - Tierra	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2008)

Red Dirt Road - Brooks & Dunn


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles	


V or E


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 21, 2008)

Going for the hard points: "V"

"Voices" - Nick Drake

"S"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stoned Soul Picnic	- The 5th Dimension


C


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

Come Together---The Beatles
R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

"Revolution" - The Beatles 

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

No Sleep 'Til Summertime - T-Squad	


M or E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

"Energy" - Kid 'N Play 

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 21, 2008)

The Long Way Around - Dixie Chicks

D


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 21, 2008)

Do You Want To Touch Me -- Joan Jett & The Blackhearts

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

MacArthur Park -	Donna Summer	


K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

Kind of Hush - Carpenters

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah - Allan Sherman	


H


----------



## Kareda (Jul 21, 2008)

Hate Me -- Blue October


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eat It - "Weird Al" Yankovic & Mike Kieffer	


T


**FYI Kareda - if the song ends with an "E" you have the option of using the letter "E" or the letter before it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Reason Why - Vince Gill

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

You've Got A Friend --- James Taylor





D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

**Hi toadie... I like your new avatar 


Dead Skunk - Loudon Wainwright III	


K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kisses Sweeter Than Wine - Jimmie Rodgers

E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Everything Reminds Me of My Dog - Jane Siberry	


G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2008)

"Get Back" - The Beatles 

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

King Tut	- Steve Martin


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

Toys In The Attic---Aerosmith
C


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Convoy - C.W. McCall	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This---Trace Adkins
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stand by Me - Ben E. King	


M or E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2008)

"Ese Hombre" - La India 

E (or if you must, R)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyday America - Sugarland	


A


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen




T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Takes a Little Time	- Amy Grant	


M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

Me And You And A Dog Named Boo - Lobo

O


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 23, 2008)

Our Song - Aventura

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Get Ready - The Temptations	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

You Should Be Dancing - The Bee Gees


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2008)

Galveston--Glenn Campbell
N


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 23, 2008)

Nobody Loves Me Like You Do -- Anne Murray

O


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 23, 2008)

One Burbon, One Scotch, and One Beer - George Thurgood

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Realize	- Colbie Caillat	


Z or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 23, 2008)

Everybody  Keith Urban

Y


----------



## Kareda (Jul 23, 2008)

You Oughta Know- Alanis Morissette

W

(thanks mariac for letting me know)


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 23, 2008)

Watching Airplanes  Gary Allan

S


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 23, 2008)

Sentimental Lady -- Bob Welch

Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 23, 2008)

Your Man  Josh Turner

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2008)

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

"Rocky Raccoon" - The Beatles 

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

Nothing Else Matters---Metallica
S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

"Sweet Emotion" - Aerosmith 

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

No Shame  Jeff Bates

M or E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

"East Of Eden" - Babyshambles 

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice	- Dixie Chicks


C or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Can't Let You Go - Fabulous

O


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 24, 2008)

Over and Over -- Nelly and Tim McGraw

R


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 24, 2008)

Remedy - The Black Crowes

Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Red Light Special - TLC

L


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 24, 2008)

Landslide -- Fleetwood Mac

E or D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Dont Say Goodbye - Paulina Rubio

E or Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 24, 2008)

Everybody Somebodys Fool - Connie Francis

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Lips of an Angel - Hinder

L


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

Lonely No More- Rob Thomas 

E or R


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 24, 2008)

Ebin - Sublime

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Never - Amanda Perez

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Reach Out, I'll Be There - Four Tops	


R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rain, The Parl & Other Things - The Cowsills


S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

Sinners Like Me  Eric Church

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mountain Dew - The Dubliners	


W


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

Why Not Today  Eric Dodge

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

You're Looking at Country - Loretta Lynn	


Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

You Gotta Be - Des'ree

B or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

Bad Fish - Sublime

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 25, 2008)

Her Man - Gary Allan

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

No place that far - sara evans

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Chikie:wubu:
Right Down The Line---Gerry Rafferty
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi Chikie:wubu:
> Right Down The Line---Gerry Rafferty
> N or E



:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: Hey girlie!

Nasty - Janet Jackson

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

You're Gorgeous---Babybird
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

Say it isn't so - Hall and Oats

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

O-o-h Child - The Five Stairsteps	


D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

Drinkin Me Lonely  Chris Young

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

You Belong to Me - Dean Martin	


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone
Mercy---Duffy
Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Sugar

You Can't Give Up On Love - Alan Jackson	


V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Maria
Even Now--Barry Manilow
W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi Maria
> Even Now--Barry Manilow
> W



Watermelon Crawl - Tracy Byrd

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Chickie:bow:
Lola---The Kinks
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey mama~!

Against All Odds - Phil Collins

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi chikie!

Seasons Change - Exposé 


G or E


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 26, 2008)

Gimmie All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

Need Some Air - BRMC

R


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 26, 2008)

Runaway train - Soul Asylum

Next: "N"


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

Non-Zero Possibility - At the Drive In

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots - The Flaming Lips	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2008)

She's Got The Look---Roxette
K


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 26, 2008)

Kingston Town - UB40

Next: "N"


----------



## CurvyQT (Jul 26, 2008)

Keep Away - Godsmack


Y


----------



## CurvyQT (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww beat me to it. 

Ok Here is one for your N

Nails for Breakfast, Tacks for Snacks - Panic At The Disco


S


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 26, 2008)

You and Me -- Lifehouse

E or M


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks like there was a mixup so I'll get the S song too lol

She's Gone -- Hall & Oates

E or N


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 26, 2008)

Everyone else has had more sex than me - Tism

Next: "E"


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 26, 2008)

Every Rose Has It's Thorn -- Poison

N


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 26, 2008)

New Sensation, INXS

O or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

New River Train - Bill Monroe & The Monroe Brothers	


N


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 26, 2008)

New York State of Mind -- Billy Joel

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Downbound Train - Bruce Springsteen


N


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 26, 2008)

Never Enough - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello, I love you --- The Doors

U


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 26, 2008)

Unfaithful - Rhianna 

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Long Train Runnin' - The Doobie Brothers	


N


----------



## adasiyan (Jul 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Long Train Runnin' - The Doobie Brothers
> 
> 
> N



November Rain - Guns and Roses

guess that makes the next one N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Next Man - Everlast

N


Welcome aboard, Adasiyan!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Now That We Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz	


V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi everyone
Veronica---Elvis Costello
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

**Hi Sugar

All Aboard - Muddy Waters	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't Give Up--Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush
P


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Piece of Your Heart - Natasha Bedingfield	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Tears are falling - Kiss

G


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 27, 2008)

Gone -- Montgomery Gentry

E or N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Native New Yorker- Odyssey
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Run to me - Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 27, 2008)

Master of Puppets - Metallica 

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Stand by me - Ben E King

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf

D or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Dream a little dream of me - Mama Cass

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Messin' With My Mind	- Clarence Carter


d


----------



## intraultra (Jul 28, 2008)

"Deep Water" - Portishead

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Run Like The Wind - Chris Cross

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dust On The Bottle - David Lee Murphy

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

Low Rider ----War
R


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

_R_ehab - - Amy Winehouse

*B*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

Big Girl You Are Beautiful---Mika
L


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

L'Via L'Viaquez - The Mars Volta

Z


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

_Z_iggy Stardust - - David Bowie

*T*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

These Are My People	- Rodney Atkins


L or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 28, 2008)

Living our Love  Jason Michael Carroll

V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello songsters!!!

Vienna - Billy Joel

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Always and Forever	- Heatwave


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head - Glen Campbell

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Distant Lover - Marvin Gaye


R


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 28, 2008)

Rapunzel - DMB 

L


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

Lidl - Afrikan Boy

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 28, 2008)

Lucky Man  Montgomery Gentry

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Now Your're Gone - Curtis Mayfield	


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice To Be With You - Gallery

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Under the Weather - KT Tunstall	


R


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Run For Your Life - Jack Penate

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

_**FYI Pixelpops... if the song ends in the letter "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself._

Float On - The Floaters	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2008)

No Time - The Guess Who


M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Memories - The Temptations	


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

"Sexy Sexy Sexy" - James Brown 

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

You're Still a Young Man	- Tower Of Power	


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

"Nite And Day" - Al B Sure 

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

You've Been My Inspiration - The Main Ingredient	


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

"Nha Cancera Ka Tem Medida" - Cesária Évora 

A


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ava Adore - The Smashing Pumpkins

Next: "E"


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

"Eat This Bread" - Mark Barnard 

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Daughters - John Mayer

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

"Shine On" - LTD 

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Nancy Boy - Placebo

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

"You Beat Me To The Punch" - Mary Wells 

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Humuhumunukunukuapua'a - Ryan/Sharpay 

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

"All Day and All of the Night" - The Kinks 

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

That's the Way I Feel About Cha - Bobby Womack	


A


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Arbeit Macht Frei - The Libertines


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White	


V or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Eurrr.. Oh - Foreign Beggars

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

How Could I Let You Get Away - The Spinners	


Y


----------



## intraultra (Jul 29, 2008)

"You've Been Flirting Again" - Björk

N


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 29, 2008)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace

T or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Turn Off the Lights - Teddy Pendergrass	


S


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others - The Smiths

R or S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others - The Smiths
> 
> R or S



Since this song ends in an "S", that is the letter the next player needs to use. If the last letter was an "E", then they would have the option of using the letter before the "E". I hope this clears this up for you


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven - The O'Jays	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N - again!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

Neon Rainbow - The Box Tops	


W


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Since this song ends in an "S", that is the letter the next player needs to use. If the last letter was an "E", then they would have the option of using the letter before the "E". I hope this clears this up for you



Ahh.. Sorry. I'm a bit dim >_<

Weekend Wars - MGMT

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 30, 2008)

Some Things Never Change - Sara Evans

E or G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

"End Of The Day" - Beck 

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah! New York - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

K


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

"Kiss Me Now" - Diana Ross 

W


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 30, 2008)

Why Not Today &#8211; Eric Dodge

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

You and I - O'Bryan	


I


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

Independent Pop Song - The Yummy Fur

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

Got to Be There - Chaka Khan	


R or E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

"Everybody" - Madonna 

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

You Are The Music In Me - High School Musical

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2008)

My First Taste of Texas - Ed Bruce

S


----------



## knives (Jul 31, 2008)

Some might say- Oasis

"Y"


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

"You (Are The Light)" - George Duke 

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Thrills - LCD Soundsystem

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Surfin' Bird	- Sha Na Na


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dang Me - Roger Miller


M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Epic - Faith No More

C


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

"Celebrations" - The Brothers Johnson 

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunshine On My Shoulders---John Denver
S


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Start Me Up- The Rolling Stones

U or P


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

PDA - Interpol

A


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jul 31, 2008)

Advance to the Summit - Buckethead

T


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 31, 2008)

Tim McGraw  Taylor Swift

W


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Where Nobody Knows - Kings of Leon


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

"Sensitivity" - Ralph Tresvant 

Y


----------



## The Fez (Jul 31, 2008)

You Fucking Love It - Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

"Turned Away" - Chuckii Booker 

Y


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 31, 2008)

Your Song -- Elton John

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

"Guess You Didn't Know" - One Way 

W


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 31, 2008)

Water's Edge - Seven Mary Three

E or G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

"Everyday" - Jamiroquai 

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

Give Me Two Steps--Lynard Skynard
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Shake It - Metro Station	


T


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 31, 2008)

Take It Easy -- The Eagles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah! - Usher	


H


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Honest Goodbye - Bad Religion

Y or E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 31, 2008)

You Had Me at Hello -- Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Our Frank - Morrissey 

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Keep Your Hands To Yourself - The Georgia Satellites	


F


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Fabulously Lazy - Franz Ferdinand

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

You Can't Hurry Love - The Supremes	


V or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 31, 2008)

Everything You Want - Vertical Horizon

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Take On Me - a-ha	


M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sunday Best- Augustana


T


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Aug 1, 2008)

Truly Wash Yourself - Blame Game

F


----------



## Nas80 (Aug 1, 2008)

Friday I'm in love - The Cure

Next: "E"

It's friday today!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Face Fit For Radio - Little Man Tate

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oklahoma Breakdown - Stoney Larue

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship	Hits	


W


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"What Love Has Joined Together" - Mary Wells 

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Rush Hour Soul - Supergrass


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"Lite Me Up" - Herbie Hancock 

P


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Perhaps Vampires Is A Little Strong But... - Arctic Monkeys

T (unless you can find a song that starts with dots XD)


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"Timeless" - Sergio Mendes feat. India Arie 

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Sick, Sick, Sick - Queens Of The Stone Age

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys	


O


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"O Sole Mio" - Giovanni Capurro and Eduardo di Capua 

O


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Older Chests - Damien Rice


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Older Chests - Damien Rice



Snitch - Lil Wayne

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Happily Screwed - The Wombats


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"Drive My Car" - The Beatles 

R


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Rocksteady- Marc Broussard


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

You're My Everything--The Temptations
G


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Gang Of Gin - Babyshambles

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"No One" - Alicai Keys 

E (or N if you must)


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Everything I'm Not- The Veronicas


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

The Tale - Mystery Jets

L or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Elevator- Flo Rida


R


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Razz - Kings of Leon


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"Zero" - Smashing Pumpkins 

O


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Overboard- Ingrid Michaelson


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Sherrie - Steve Perry	


I or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

E-Talking - Soulwax

G


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 1, 2008)

Garden - Pearl Jam

N


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Aug 1, 2008)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 1, 2008)

Respect -- Aretha Franklin

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Missing You - John Waite	


U


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Under The Gun- The Killers


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Now That We Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz	


V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Volcano- Damien Rice


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ooo Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles	


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks


M or E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 2, 2008)

My Love -- Lionel Richie

E or V


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Everyday People - Sly & The Family Stone	


L or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Love the One You're With- Honeybrowne


H


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hot Fun In the Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone	


M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 2, 2008)

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas 

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shop Around - The Miracles	


D


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do You Feel- The Rocket Summer


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Leavin' - Jesse McCartney	


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Portions for Foxes- Rilo Kiley

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift

O


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

One Armed Scissor - At The Drive-In

R


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 2, 2008)

Reunited -- Peaches and Herb

D


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dirty Hot Sex- Pepper


X


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

Xplosion - The Yummy Fur

N


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Never Knew- The Rocket Summer


W


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Working In the Coal Mine - Lee Dorsey


N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 3, 2008)

Emily- Marc Broussard


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

You Surround Me - Brian Doerksen	


M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

Everybody Knows You Cried Last Night - The Fratellis

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Tempus Vernum - Enya


M


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 3, 2008)

Magic Bus - The Who

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Stealing Kisses - Faith Hill	


S (again!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

Silly Love Songs--Paul McCartney
S again


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers

U or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Everything's Ok - Chris Rice


K


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

Klaxxon Education Film - The Yummy Fur

M


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

More Than A Love Song- Augustana


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Go Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill	


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

Not Even Jail - Interpol

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 4, 2008)

Learning How To Bend - Gary Allan


D


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

Disposition - Tool

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

No Regrets----Tom Rush
S


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

Song for Jo - Scarlett Johansson 

*O*


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooh La La - Goldfrapp

A


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

A Woman, A Lover, A Friend - Otis Redding

*D*


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

Dark of the Matinee

E or E I guess XD


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2008)

"Evil Roy" - Earth Wind and Fire 

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

You're The One For Me, Fatty - Morrissey

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

You And I---Celine Dion
I


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

I Will Always Love You - Dolly Parton


*U*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2008)

Upside Down - Tommy Alverson

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones	


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

"Save The Family" - Tashan 

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Your Friend - Jaci Velasquez	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Runnin' Behind - Tracy Lawrence	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't Think Twice, It's Alright---Bob Dylan
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Take a Letter Maria - R.B. Greaves	


A


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 5, 2008)

Acceptable In The 80's - Calvin Harris

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

"Show You The Way To Go" - The Jacksons 

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

(The) Other Side Of The Radio - Chris Rice	


O


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

Overdue - Muse

E or U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

Kids - MGMT

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet Child Of Mine--Guns N Roses
N or E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Endless Vacation - Ramones

Next:
*N*


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

Nude - Radiohead

E or D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Downtown Train - Tom Waits

*N*... or *I*, if you want.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 6, 2008)

There is only a choice of letters if the last letter is an "E"

Nights in white satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam	


Y or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

En Focus - De La Soul

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Smokin' With Some Barbecue - Kermit Ruffins	


U or E


----------



## Kareda (Aug 6, 2008)

Uninvited- Alanis Morrisette

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Days Go By - Dirty Vegas	


Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 6, 2008)

Youre Gonna Miss This  Trace Adkins

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

She Never Cried In Front of Me - Toby Keith	


M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 7, 2008)

Everyday - High School Musical

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 7, 2008)

You're Gonna Kill That Girl - Ramones

Next
L


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 7, 2008)

Streets of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

"Angel Of The Night" - Angela Bofill 

T


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 7, 2008)

Take On Me - a-ha

*E*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

"Earth's Creation" - Stevie Wonder 

N


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nothing to Loose - Billy Talent

Another *E*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

"Esta Noche La Paso Contigo" - Los Angeles Negros 

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Old Hippie III - Bellamy Brothers	


I or E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

"El Rey Y Yo" - Los Angeles Negros 

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

On My Knees - Jaci Velasquez	


S


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweet Emotion ---- Aerosmith



N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nothin' But A Suntan - Mark Wills	


N


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 7, 2008)

No Surrender - Bruce Springsteen

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

The Ragman's Ball - The Dubliners	


L


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 7, 2008)

Layla, Eric Clapton

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Above All - Rebecca St. James	


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Maria
Lucky Man ---- Montgomery Gentry
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

**Hi Sugar






Nonny Nonny - Chris Rice

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats so cute.
Year Of The Cat --Al Stewart
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

That's What I Love About Sunday	- Craig Morgan


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins 


V or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 8, 2008)

Velvet - Fergie 

T


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 8, 2008)

Tripe face boogie-little feat

E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 8, 2008)

Enemy - Disturbed 

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

You Can't Give Up On Love - Alan Jackson


V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ventura Highway - America

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2008)

"You're The First, The Last, My Everything" - Barry White 

G


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 8, 2008)

Generation Sex - The Divine Comedy

X 

(Sorry!)


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 8, 2008)

Getting Into The Jam - Electric Six

M


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2008)

"More Than A Woman" - The Bee Gees/Tavares 

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

Name---Goo Goo Dolls
M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

Emily Harper - Mark Wills	


R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 8, 2008)

Run Away - NB Riders

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

You're Only Lonely - J.D. Souther	


Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 9, 2008)

You and Me - Lifehouse 

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

My Whole World Is Falling Down - Brenda Lee


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 9, 2008)

Nookie - Limp Biskit

I or E


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 9, 2008)

Every Day Should Be A Holiday - Dandy Warhols

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Your Sweetness Is My Weakness - Barry White


S


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

Seems 2 Be - Dizzee Rascal

B or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Be My Baby Tonight - John Michael Montgomery	


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

To His Coy Dietress - The Karelia

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

Soulshine---The Allman Brothers
N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nothin' But A Suntan - Mark Wills


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

Nicest Thing - Kate Nash

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Grandma's God - Bellamy Brothers	


D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 9, 2008)

Dear Friend - Stacie Orrico

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

Deceptacon - Le Tigre

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

New Shoes---Paolo Nutini
S


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

Showbiz - Muse

Z


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 9, 2008)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Rama Lama Ding Dong - Sha Na Na


G


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Aug 9, 2008)

Going to California - Led Zeppelin 

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

American Boy - Estelle	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 9, 2008)

You Belong To Me - Vonda Sheppard

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 10, 2008)

Mississippi Girl - Faith Hill

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 10, 2008)

Little Bit of Life  Craig Morgan

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Fall for You - Secondhand Serenade	


U


----------



## Nas80 (Aug 10, 2008)

United - Prince Ital Joe feat. Marky Mark

Next: "D"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	


C


----------



## Nas80 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cecilia - Simon and Garfunkel

Next: "A"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

After Tonight - Justin Nozuka	


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 10, 2008)

Tell Her This - Del Amitri

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet Victory - Twila Paris


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sweet Victory - Twila Paris
> 
> 
> Y



Hiya My Maria!

Yesterday - Beatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

**Hi Ya Chikie!! 

You Don't Have to Yell - Chris Rice


L


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's Go Crazy -- Prince

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

You Make Me Feel Brand New - The Stylistics	


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You Make Me Feel Brand New - The Stylistics
> 
> 
> W



Watermelon Crawl - Tracy Byrd

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Watermelon Crawl - Tracy Byrd
> 
> L



**I really like that song


Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me)	- Reunion	


K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 10, 2008)

Kansas City - Wilbert Harrison

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Your Whole Life Long - Twila Paris


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 10, 2008)

Galveston - Glenn Campbell

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

No Woman, No Cry - Fugees 


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 11, 2008)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


T


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 11, 2008)

Take This Waltz - Leonard Cohen

Z


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

Zoe Jane - Staind 

N or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 11, 2008)

Echo - Incubus

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

October - Evanescence

R


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 11, 2008)

Rock and Roll Star - REO Speedwagon

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 11, 2008)

Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 11, 2008)

New Boner - Shoot The Moon

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

Roping The Wind---Garth Brooks
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

Never Ever - All Saints

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

Reach Out I'll Be There - Four Tops

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

Rocky Top Tennessee-Loretta Lynn

E or E


----------



## intraultra (Aug 11, 2008)

"Earth Intruders" - Björk

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

Set Fire To The Third Bar - Snow Patrol

R


----------



## intraultra (Aug 12, 2008)

"Rockets" - Cat Power

S (again)


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

Real Girl - Mutya Beuna

L


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 12, 2008)

Look Away Lucifer - Madrugada

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Renegades, Rebels and Rogues - Tracy Lawrence	


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 12, 2008)

"Stop" - Hugh Masekela 

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Put It Off Until Tomorrow - Loretta Lynn


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Wild Thing----The Troggs
G


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gotta Serve Somebody - Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

You Are The Woman --- Fire Fall
N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

Need - Mudhoney

D


----------



## intraultra (Aug 12, 2008)

"Disappear" - My Brightest Diamond
R


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 12, 2008)

Remembering Sunday - All Time Low

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 12, 2008)

You Are the One - a-ha

E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

Escape From Oz - Yummy Fur

Z


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

This Is A Low - Blur

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Take Me As I Am - Sugarland


M


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

My House---Mary Jane Girls
S or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 12, 2008)

Everytime I Look For You - Blink 182

U


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 12, 2008)

Under the Moon of Love - Curtis Lee

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Very Last Country Song - Sugarland


G


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 12, 2008)

Genie in a Bottle - Christina Aguilera

L or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 12, 2008)

Eyes Have Miles - G. Love and Special Sauce

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

She's In Love With the Boy - Trisha Yearwood	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

You Can Let Go --- Crystal Shawanda
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh What a Night for Dancing - Barry White


G


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 12, 2008)

Good Vibrations, The Beach Boys

N or S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

She Don't Know She's Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw	


L


----------



## intraultra (Aug 12, 2008)

"Leyendecker" - Battles

R


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 12, 2008)

Rock It Baby - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate	


G


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gambler's roll-Goverment Mule

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Luv Me, Luv Me - Shaggy & Samantha Cole	


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2008)

Elenore - The Turtles

E or R


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 13, 2008)

Racing in the street-Bruce Springsteen and the e street band

T


----------



## intraultra (Aug 13, 2008)

"This Charming Man" The Smiths

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

No Confidence - Twila Paris

C or E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 13, 2008)

“Everybody Knows” - Leonard Cohen 

S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sing - Travis

G


----------



## intraultra (Aug 13, 2008)

"Garden Rose" - Lavender Diamond

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 13, 2008)

intraultra said:


> "Garden Rose" - Lavender Diamond
> 
> E



Just a reminder for the newbies, when the song ends in "E" you have the option of also offering the next to the last letter along with the "E"

S or E

Say you, say me - Lionel Ritchie

M or E


----------



## intraultra (Aug 13, 2008)

Haha, sorry, I did know that! I just forgot to put it  Thanks for the reminder, though.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Aug 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Just a reminder for the newbies, when the song ends in "E" you have the option of also offering the next to the last letter along with the "E"
> 
> S or E
> 
> ...



Everything - Buckcherry

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

Grandpa (Tell Me 'Bout the Good Old Days) - The Judds


A


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 13, 2008)

All Along The Watchtower - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters

S


----------



## intraultra (Aug 13, 2008)

"Small Town Crew" - The Brunettes

W


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 13, 2008)

We Want the Airwaves - Ramones

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

Safe - Sierra


F or E


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 13, 2008)

Freeway of Love, Aretha Franklin

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

(The) Easy Part - Chuck Wicks


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Heart Won't Lie - Reba McEntire with Vince Gill

E or I


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 14, 2008)

echo-tom petty
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh Carolina - Shaggy


A


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 14, 2008)

Another Postcard - Barenaked Ladies

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dead Skunk - Loudon Wainwright III	


K


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 14, 2008)

Keep Moving - Bob Marley

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good Directions	- Billy Currington	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

Sentimental Lady---Bob Welch
Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees	You Should Be Dancing 


G


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 14, 2008)

Get Money - Junior Mafia

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2008)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Over the River - Luke Bryan


R


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 15, 2008)

Ready Lets Go - Boards of Canada

O


----------



## garbled (Aug 15, 2008)

one more for my baby - frank sinatra


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah You - N.E.R.D

U


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 15, 2008)

Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2008)

Everyday - Phil Collins

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 15, 2008)

"You And I" - Rick James 

I


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 15, 2008)

Interesting Drug - Morrissey

G


----------



## intraultra (Aug 15, 2008)

"Girls" - Eleni Mandell

S


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 15, 2008)

Southern Gurl - Better Than Ezra

L


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 15, 2008)

Land of Cunfusion - Genesis

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 15, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> Land of Cunfusion - Genesis
> 
> N



Naked, If I Want To - Moby Grape

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 15, 2008)

To Make You Feel My Love - Garth

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very Last Country Song - Sugarland


G


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 15, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire, Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## intraultra (Aug 15, 2008)

"Rainbow" - Boris with Michio Kurihara

W


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 15, 2008)

Whose Chariot - O,A.R.

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Race Is On - Sawyer Brown

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 16, 2008)

Next Contestant - Nickelback

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Trying to Sleep Tonight - Clarence Carter

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Tennessee Waltz - Anne Murray

Z


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Zebra - John Butler Trio

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

A Broken Wing - Martina McBride

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Dr. Elmo	


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Rythm of the falling Rain - Ricky Nelson

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

No Confidence - Twila Paris


C OR E


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 16, 2008)

Everyone Deserves Music - Michael Franti & Spearhead

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Cherry Pie - Skip & Flip	


I or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

I just wanna be mad for awhile - Terri Clark

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Everything I Love - Alan Jackson

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2008)

View To A Kill - Duran Duran

L


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Leech - Incubus 

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

He Hates Me - Sarah Johns	


M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Expecting - The White Stripes

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Grandma's God - Bellamy Brothers	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Daddy's Home - Cliff Richard

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Everybody Gets To Go To The Moon - The Three Degrees	


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

No No No - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

O


----------



## intraultra (Aug 16, 2008)

"Off With Your Head" - Sleater-Kinney

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't be cruel - Elvis

L


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

Love Me Do ---- The Beatles



O


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh Larson B - British Sea Power

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Buicks to the Moon - Alan Jackson


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Nimrods Son - The Pixies

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 16, 2008)

Never Can Say Goodbye-Michael Jackson

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Emily Harper - Mark Wills


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Reeling In The Years - Steely Dan

S


----------



## intraultra (Aug 17, 2008)

"Sober and Unkissed" - Sia

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Double Dutch Bus	- Raven-Symoné	


S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 17, 2008)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 17, 2008)

She's A Rainbow - The Rolling Stones

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

When A Man Loves A Woman---Percy Sledge
N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 17, 2008)

Neon Rocks - Calvin Harris

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Stop Hey What's That Sound---Buffalo Springfield
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dr. C.C. - Clarence Carter

C


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Crying---Roy Orbison
G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Garments of Praise - Robin Mark


S or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

She's always a woman to me - Billy Joel

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mad Mad World - Shaggy


D


*** Hi Chikie ***


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

Hellooooo My Maria!

Do you wanna dance? Bette Midler

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Even Flow----Pearl Jam
W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Even Flow----Pearl Jam
> W



What's love got to do with it? _ Tina Turner

T



HellooooooooSAS! :wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Tackle Box - Luke Bryan	


X


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Tackle Box - Luke Bryan
> 
> 
> X



X?:doh: Dag gone ok....
X----Static----Foo Fighters


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2008)

Samba DeGreely - String Cheese Incident

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 17, 2008)

Young at Heart - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Teach Your Children - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nothing On but the Radio - Gary Allan	


O


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Open Road --- Neil Young
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dangerous Man - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

No such thing - JohnMayer

G


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 17, 2008)

Garden Grove - Sublime

E or V


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Every Light in the House - Trace Adkins


S or E


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 17, 2008)

excitable boy-warren zevon

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2008)

You and I - Eddie Rabbitt with Crystal Gayle

I


----------



## Nas80 (Aug 18, 2008)

In the shadows - The Rasmus

Next: "S"


----------



## garbled (Aug 18, 2008)

Sex and drugs and rockn'roll - ian dury and the blockheads

Next L


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Songs About Me - Trace Adkins


M or E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 18, 2008)

Eternity - Robbie Williams

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

You're the Only Woman - ambrosia


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

"Nica's Dream" - Horaced Silver 

M


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 18, 2008)

My Bologna - Weird Al Yankovic

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

"Alabama" - John Coltrane 

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

All I Wanna Do----Sheryl Crow
O


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2008)

sufjan stevens "out of egypt, into the great laugh of mankind, and i shake the dirt from my sandals as i run"


N!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 18, 2008)

Nean Meate Dream of a Octafish - Captain Beefheart

H!


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello Lionel Richie

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Hello Lionel Richie
> 
> O



One by one - Cher

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Magical Mystery Tour - Ambrosia	


R


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 18, 2008)

Going back a few songs - the song All I Wanna Do, while sung by Sheryl Crow, was written by Kevin Gilbert. Never heard of him? What a shame. He was brilliant, but died at age 29. Read here for an interesting theory on why that was.

Continuing the game...

Edit: Ruh roh, took too long to respond.

Run It Through the Dog - These Arms Are Snakes

G!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Glory And Honor - Twila Paris


R


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 18, 2008)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Brown Eyed Girl - Steel Pulse


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

Long Line of Losers - Kevin Fowler

S


----------



## intraultra (Aug 19, 2008)

"Shut Up and Let Me Go" - The Ting Tings

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Octopus's Garden - Blue Sea Band, Fred Mollin & Tim Buppert	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

Night To Remember - Joe Diffie

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

"Rhythm-A-Ning" - Thelonious Monk 

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

Gonna Getcha Good - Shania

D


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2008)

Dinah----Mills Brothers

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 19, 2008)

Hold Ya Mouf - Dizzee Rascal

F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Hold Ya Mouf - Dizzee Rascal
> 
> F



For All We Know - Carpenters

W


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

"Well You Needn't" - Thelonious Monk 

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Time Waits for No One - Ambrosia


N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

No More Drama - Mary Blige

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

Afternoon Delight ---- Starland Vocal Band
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahab the Arab - Ray Stevens	


B


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 19, 2008)

Better Off Alone - Alice Deejay

E or N


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

"Ebony Eyes" - Stevie Wonder 

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift


O


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

"On And On" - Stephen Bishop 

N


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 19, 2008)

Never Again - Nickleback


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 19, 2008)

Never Know - Jack Johnson

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

Wiggle It---Riki Lee Coulter
T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 19, 2008)

Tank! - Seatbelts

K


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

Key Largo----Bertie Higgins
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

You and those darned O's!!!!

Orange Crush - R.E.M.

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

The Harder They Come - Jimmy Cliff	



M or e


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 19, 2008)

Everyday Is Like Sunday - Morrissey

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Your Friend - Jaci Velasquez	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

Down On The Farm -Tim McGraw

M


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 19, 2008)

Magick - Klaxons

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans	


Y or E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

"Every Day I Have The Blues" - BB King 

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sideshow - Blue Magic	


W


----------



## Buttons (Aug 20, 2008)

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Buttons:


----------



## Buttons (Aug 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Buttons:



Thank you!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

"Razzamatazz" - Quincy Jones 

Z


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Zip-a-d-ee-doo-dah - Louis Armstrong


H


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hit the ground running-Donovan Frankenreiter(on his new cd, which is awesome by the way)

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Grandpa Can't Fly His Kite - Clarence Carter


T or E


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 20, 2008)

too much water-Donovan Frankenreiter(buy his album, it is great)

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


S


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 20, 2008)

Sausage Song - Tom Green

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2008)

Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - B.J. Thomas

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't Be Shy - The Libertines

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Young - Kenny Chesney	


G


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 20, 2008)

Girlfriend in a Coma - The Smiths

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Ants Marching - Dave Matthews Band

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gentleman Soldier - The Dubliners	


R


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

"Rasool" - Jill Scott 

L


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco

longest song title EVER...

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

****Hi SAM..... so nice to have you back..... how was your trip?*



False Alarm - KT Tunstall	


M


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 20, 2008)

Ms. Jackson - Outkast

N


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

Night Air- Teddy Geiger

What I really wanted to post... lol 


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins


Y


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2008)

andrew bird, "yawny at the apocalypse"

e


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Songs About Me - Trace Adkins



M or E



*** If the song ends in the letter "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E", as well as the "E".


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Mississippi Girl - Faith Hill

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Chikie
Lady In Red ----Chris De Burgh
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dangerous Man - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Maria 
New Again---Bare Naked Ladies
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Evening all!

Never My Love - Marilyn McCoo

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Excitable Boy - Tracy Lawrence


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

You Say- Lisa Lobe


Y again


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This	- Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 21, 2008)

Stay Together for the Kids - Blink 182

Oops... another S


----------



## WildFox500 (Aug 21, 2008)

Succexy-Metric

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

You make me feel brand new - The Stylistics

W


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

World So Cold - Mudvayne

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dancing In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 21, 2008)

Kiss You Off - Scissor Sisters

F


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

Faces - Scary Kids Scaring Kids

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 21, 2008)

Say Yes - The Blood Arm

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

She's in love with the boy - Trisha Yearwood

Y


----------



## WildFox500 (Aug 21, 2008)

You're So Real - Matchbox Twenty

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

Last in Love - George Strait

V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Vineyard- Jackopierce


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

Do You Like The Way - Santana

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

You've Really Got A Hold On Me- Thao


MorE


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

Emotion Sickness - Silverchair

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

Standing Still - Jewel

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

Lodi Dodi - Snoop Dogg

I


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm Gonne Be (500 Miles)- The Proclaimers


E or S... whichever.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi gang
Shattered---Cranberries
D


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi sugar!!

Do You Ever Wonder- Blue October


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

Road Man - Smashmouth

N


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

No Good- Kate Voegle

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

Don Giovanni - Rancid

I


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

"I Can't Help It" - Michael Jackson 

T


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tell Me Baby- RHCP


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

You're Looking at Country	- Loretta Lynn


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeterday.com - Sum 41

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr. Mom - Lonestar


M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

How dee all!

Moon River - Perry Como

R


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 21, 2008)

Ride Natty Ride - Bob Marley

E or D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Drinkin Bone - Tracy Byrd


N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Everyday- Dave Matthews Band


Y


----------



## Buttons (Aug 21, 2008)

You Give Love a Bad Name- Bon Jovi

E or M


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mornings Eleven- Compiled


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 21, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Never Knew- The Rocket Summer


W


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 22, 2008)

Whittlin' Man - Stephen Lynch

N


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG- I love Stephen Lynch!!! 

No Such Thing- John Mayer


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 22, 2008)

I know! He is so awesome, I've seen him live 4 times and he was soooooo good

Giant Magnets - Desoto Jones

S


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lucky jerk.  My sister and I know all of the words to Beelz... it's pretty much our fav.

Superstar- Sonic Youth

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 22, 2008)

That is a great one, I keep confusing the studio version with the live versions of it I have heard though, he changes up all of them for live shows, it really shows how versatile he is. Special Olympics would have to be my friends and my fave though haha

Ready for Love - MSI

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

(The) Easy Part - Chuck Wicks


T


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Two Coins- Dispatch


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow


H


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

How To Fight Lonliness- Wilco


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweet Home Chicago--The Blues Brothers
O


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh My God - Michael Franti & Spearhead

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

December - Collective Soul


R


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rootless Tree- Damien Rice

E... E... or R


lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Rootless Tree- Damien Rice
> 
> E... E... or R
> 
> ...



 OK I'll choose E
Enjoy Yourself----The Jacksons
F


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Freak Like Me - Sugababes

B


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Where did B come from? You need to name a song based on the last letter of the previous song listed. The only exception is when it ends in E. In that case, you can pick the next letter. Using your song, I can chose a song that starts with M or E.

Mystified- Rocco Deluca

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 22, 2008)

Death By Chocolate - Sia

E or T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan	


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 22, 2008)

Tender - Blur

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Run-Around - Blues Traveler	


D


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 22, 2008)

D-Flo Shuffle - Digital Underground

L or E


----------



## Buttons (Aug 22, 2008)

Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

(The) Rhythm of the Night - Corona


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> (The) Rhythm of the Night - Corona
> 
> 
> T



Good Morning Songsters!

T - Time in a bottle - Jim Croce

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

Live and Let Die - Guns N' Roses	

I or E


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Imagine - John Lennon

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths	


I or E


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

Your Sweetness Is My Weakness - Barry White


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 23, 2008)

Step Up - Drowning Pool

P


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2008)

Primus --- Pudding Time


E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

(The) Most Beautiful Girl - Charlie Rich	

L


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Living On A Prayer - Bon Jovi?

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Living On A Prayer - Bon Jovi?
> 
> G



Next letter is R

Right Time of the Night - Jennifer Warrens

T


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 23, 2008)

This Is My Life - Gasolin'

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 23, 2008)

Easy Loving--Freddie Hart
G


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

of montreal - "gallery piece"

e


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 23, 2008)

Even - Dispatch

N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2008)

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y or K


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

***when the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself.... but if the song ends in any other letter, you only use the last letter



You Can Get It If You Really Want	- Jimmy Cliff


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 23, 2008)

Take Me - Papa Roach

E


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***when the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself.... but if the song ends in any other letter, you only use the last letter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did not know that only applied to E. I figured any "vowel" was included. Now I know, so my apologies.

Eyes of the Seeker - Harry Connick Jr.

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Did not know that only applied to E. I figured any "vowel" was included. Now I know, so my apologies.
> 
> Eyes of the Seeker - Harry Connick Jr.
> 
> R



No apology needed, we gently remind players every now and again... 




Rock Me Gently - Neil Diamond

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 23, 2008)

You're Beautiful - James Blunt

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Lost in Emotion - Lisa Lisa

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 23, 2008)

Notta - Anthrophobia

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 23, 2008)

All I Want To Do - Sugarland

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 23, 2008)

One Headlight - The Wallflowers

T


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 23, 2008)

This Too Shall Pass- Danny Schmidt

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sleep Walk - Santo and Johnny

K


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

Keep Breathing- Ingrid Michaelson


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Gypsies, Tramps & Theives - Cher


S


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

Should I Stay of Should I Go?- The Clash


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

One Headlight - The Wallflowers

T


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Tick Tick Boom - The Hives

M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

Monday Monday - The Mamas and the Papas

Y


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

You Don't Know What Love Is - The White Stripes

S


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

Symphony Of Destruction - Megadeth



N


----------



## kebin1234 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi.................:eat2:

Hay I'm proud of you................


Kewin
 NevadaDrugAddiction


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Narcissist - The Libertines

T


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

They Say - Scars On Broadway


Y


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

You're So Vain ---- Carly Simon
N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

Na Na Hey Hey, Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

E or Y


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks

MorE


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

Movin' Right Along - Kermit and Fozzie (yes, the muppets!)

G


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

You should've done an answer beginning with E.....oh well

Ghostbusters - Some kickass people

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> You should've done an answer beginning with E.....oh well
> 
> Ghostbusters - Some kickass people
> 
> S



***when the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself.... but if the song ends in any other letter, you only use the last letter


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

(The) Stroll - The Diamonds	


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2008)

Little Bitty - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 25, 2008)

You Must Love Me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 25, 2008)

Emotional Rescue - Rolling Stones

E or U


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Uptight - The Hives

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2008)

These Are My People - Rodney Atkins

E or L


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Loser - Beck

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 25, 2008)

Ride - Zion I

E or D


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Devil's Haircut - Beck

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tears On My Guitar - Taylor Swift

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

Rehab----Amy Winehouse
B


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2008)

andrew bird "banking on a myth"

H


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 25, 2008)

(The) Heart of Rock and Roll - Huey Lewis and the News

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

"Let's Go All The Way" - Raydio 

Y


----------



## intraultra (Aug 25, 2008)

"you're so fine" dorothy berry

N or E


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

New York City Cops - The Strokes

S


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scumbag- Green Day


G


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 25, 2008)

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond/Urge Overkill.

N


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 25, 2008)

New Sensation, INXS

N or O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> New Sensation, INXS
> 
> N or O



***when the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself.... but if the song ends in any other letter, you only use the last letter 

Since the last letter of this song is "N", there is no other choice


No Higher Place - Sierra


C or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 25, 2008)

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 25, 2008)

Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me - The Smiths

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybelline	- Chuck Berry


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

No Man In His Wrong Heart - Gary Allan

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 26, 2008)

This is How I Disappear - My CHemical Romance

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 26, 2008)

Snakecharmer - Rage Against The Machine

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocket 88 - Jackie Brenston & His Delta Cats	


T (or 8 if you can)


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 26, 2008)

89 Vision - Sublime

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

No Particular Place to Go - Chuck Berry


O


----------



## intraultra (Aug 26, 2008)

"out in the streets" the shangri-las

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

"Sweet Baby" - Clarke/Duke Project 

Y


----------



## Rowan (Aug 26, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> "Sweet Baby" - Clarke/Duke Project
> 
> Y



Dont know if this one is on the thread yet..and this is my first time trying this, but:

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

How about...

Q


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2008)

You're letter would be G, not Q. It's the last letter in the last name that counts.
Don't worry. Made the same mistake myself, the first time I posted here.

Goodbye, Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

D


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 26, 2008)

Dig Down Deep - Marc Cohn

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen	


C


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 26, 2008)

Cicatriz Esp - Mars Volta

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Papa Can You Hear Me? - Barbra Streisand	


M or E


----------



## lily352 (Aug 26, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Aug 26, 2008)

don't trip - the cool kids

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

Precious And Few----Climax
W


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wayward Wind - Mary McCaslin	


D


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 26, 2008)

Dejalo - Rilo Kiley

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

Trying To Stop Your Leaving - Dierks Bentley

G


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great DJ- The Ting Tings


J


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 27, 2008)

Jockey Full of Bourbon - Tom Waits

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now	- Starship


W


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wine Red- The Hush Sound


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 27, 2008)

Dirty Harry - Gorillaz

Y


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> You're letter would be G, not Q. It's the last letter in the last name that counts.
> Don't worry. Made the same mistake myself, the first time I posted here.
> 
> Goodbye, Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
> ...




Gotcha...went to the first post in the thread and saw no instructions, so wasnt sure. Thanks for telling me how it works!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Dirty Harry - Gorillaz
> 
> Y



You Have The Right - Perfect Strangers

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 27, 2008)

Twentythree - Yellowcard

E or... well E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

"Early In The Morning" - The GAP Band 

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 27, 2008)

Gifts and Curses - Yellowcard

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

"Sing A Simple Song" - Sly & The Family Stone 

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Get Closer - Seals and Crofts	


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 27, 2008)

Resin - The Supervillians

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

"No One In The World" - Anita Baker 

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 27, 2008)

Diemonds - Suicide City

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

"Special Lady" - Ray Goodman and Brown 

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

YMCA- The Village People

Haha! Now it's stuck in your heads!! LOL 

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell	


H


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

"How Do You Keep The Music Playing?" - James Ingram and Patti Austin 

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Gal Wine - Chaka Demus & Pliers	


N or E


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 27, 2008)

Not Tonight - Tegan and Sara

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

That's A Woman - Mark Wills


N


----------



## CurbFan (Aug 27, 2008)

Never Let You Go- Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 27, 2008)

Oooh - Cake

H


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hine Ani Ba- Hadag Nahash... it's an Isreali band. This song was actually in You Don't Mess With The Zohan.


A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 28, 2008)

A Different World - Bucky Covington

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dirty Old Town - The Pogues

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains

L


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

Love, Love, Love- As Tall As Lions


VorE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Morning Sam!

V-12 Cadillac - Jewel

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

Change of Heart - The Judds


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 28, 2008)

These Days - Rascal Flatts

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

She's In Love - Mark Wills


V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

Volcano- Damien Rice


O


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh Mary - Neil Diamond

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

You're So Damn Hot- OK Go


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 28, 2008)

Turn It Up - Robots in Disguise

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 28, 2008)

Pocket Full Of Sunshine--Natasha Bedingfield
N or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 28, 2008)

Everyday is Like Sunday - Morrissey

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Yesterday when I was young - Shirley Bassey

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

Grandpa Can't Fly His Kite - Clarence Carter

T or E


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 28, 2008)

End of the Road - Eddie Vedder 

D


----------



## lily352 (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't Close Your Eyes - Kix

S


----------



## CurbFan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sweet Talking Woman- Electric Light Orchestra

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sold (The Grundy County Auction Incident) - John Michael Montgomery	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2008)

Diamond Girl - Seals & Crofts


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Little Darlin' - The Diamonds

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 29, 2008)

Numbered Days - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

She Don't Know She's Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw	


L


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 29, 2008)

Love Invincible - Michael Franti & Spearhead

E or L


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Go to Heaven - Kenny Chesney	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 29, 2008)

No Way Out - Dope

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2008)

Tell Her About It - Billy Joel

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Troubadour - George Strait	


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 29, 2008)

Reckless - Saint Diablo

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

She Never Cried In Front of Me - Toby Keith

M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

Me and Julio Down By The School Yard- Paul Simon


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't Take It Personal (Just One of Dem Days) - Monica


L


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

Love Today- Mika


Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 29, 2008)

After your latest reply SMA143... I was flyin'. But, I knew it was a song, and not me. Lol... I am just me

You are the One - a-ha

E


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> After your latest reply SMA143... I was flyin'. But, I knew it was a song, and not me. Lol... I am just me
> 
> You are the One - a-ha
> 
> E



What? 


Either Way- Wilco


Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 29, 2008)

You'll Get Wrapped - Lethal Bizzle

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't Think I Don't Think About It - Darius Rucker	


T


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 29, 2008)

Them Belly Full (But We Hungry) - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

You Can Breathe- Jack's Mannequin


HorE


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 29, 2008)

Enter The Phoenix - Machine Head

X


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Xylophone Solo - Tribal Music On Location	


O


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 29, 2008)

On The Other Side - The Strokes

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Go to Heaven - Kenny Chesney	


N


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 29, 2008)

Na Na Na Na Naa - Kaiser Chiefs



A


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the Kaiser Chiefs!! Yay! LOL


American Boy- Estelle w/Kanye West


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins

S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash

N

(And to SMA143 I was just trying to be funny... you wrote "You're so Hot", a name of a song, and I tried to be funny by thinking you meant me. Joke gone wrong. Sorry)


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 30, 2008)

Nom de Plume - Calexico


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 30, 2008)

Even Deeper - Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

Right To Be Wrong- Joss Stone


G


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 30, 2008)

Greenlight - The Grilled Lincolns

T


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

Two Coins- Dispatch


S


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 30, 2008)

Suck My Kiss - RHCP

S


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 30, 2008)

Sink Hole - Drive by Truckers


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2008)

Dream Weaver - Gary Wright

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 30, 2008)

Revenge - MSI

E or G


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 30, 2008)

Everythings Not Lost - Coldplay

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 30, 2008)

The State of Florida - Less Than Jake

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

American Man - Trace Adkins

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 30, 2008)

Never Wanted To Dance - MSI

E or C


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2008)

Constantly - Cross Canadian Ragweed

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 31, 2008)

You're The One For Me, Fatty - Morrissey

Y (again.. sorry!)


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 31, 2008)

You're all I have - Snow Patrol


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 31, 2008)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville

L


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 31, 2008)

Lazy Generation - The F-Ups


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

Nightmare - Eve 6

R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Dirt Music - Ricky Fugitt

C


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

Change The World - FInger Eleven

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 31, 2008)

Daddy's Money - Ricochet

Y


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 31, 2008)

You - Rogue Wave


U


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

Under African Skies - Paul Simon

S


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 31, 2008)

Supersonic - Oasis


C


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 31, 2008)

Cry Lonely - Cross Canadian Ragweed

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Say What's In My Heart - Aaron Neville

T


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 31, 2008)

The Tender Trap - Frank Sinatra

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Pardon My Dust - Chris Rice


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 31, 2008)

Take A Bow - Muse

W


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

Whatever - Gnarls Barkley

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 31, 2008)

Robot - Futureheads

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tell It to My Heart - Taylor Dayne	


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

The Truth - Handsome Boy Modeling School

H


----------



## Kate (Aug 31, 2008)

Hard to Say I'm Sorry - Chicago


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Kate said:


> Hard to Say I'm Sorry - Chicago
> 
> 
> O



Kate, the letter to use is the last letter of the song title, which in this case would be "Y"..... Exceptions if the song ends with the letter "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E"



You're Not In Kansas Anymore - Jo Dee Messina	


R or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

Enter Faith - Soulfly

H


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 31, 2008)

Humpty Dance, Digital Underground

C or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

Come Home - Onerepublic

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Escape (The Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes

P or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

Pas De Cheval - Panic! at the Disco

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

Everybody Hurts---R.E.M
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Spring Love - Stevie B	


V or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 1, 2008)

Eyeball Popping Madness - The Yummy Fur

S


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 1, 2008)

Suck My Kiss, The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

Stay - Sugarland

Y


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

You Don't Have To Ask - The Grateful Dead


*K*


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 1, 2008)

Karma Police - Radiohead

E or C


----------



## viracocha (Sep 1, 2008)

Kashmir-- Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 1, 2008)

Rich Kid Blues - The Raconteurs

S


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

St. James Infirmary Blues - The White Stripes

*S*


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Sep 1, 2008)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Julie Andrews and Dick van Dyke

*ESSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

Smoke Session - Lil Wayne

_N_


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 1, 2008)

New Sensation, INXS

N


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

Never Call U Bitch Again - 2Pac

*N*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

Nookie---Limp Bizkit
I or E


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Nookie---Limp Bizkit
> I or E



E: Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 1, 2008)

You Spin Me Round - Dead or Alive

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dancin' in the Streets - David Bowie & Mick Jagger

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunday Best- Augustana


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

Takin' Off This Pain - Ashton Shepherd	


N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

No Good- Kate Voegele


D


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 1, 2008)

Do What You Gotta Do - Garth Brooks

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 1, 2008)

One Chord Song - Stoney Larue

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight)	- Amanda Seyfried, Ashley Lilley & Rachel McDowall


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 2, 2008)

The Space They Can't Touch - Less Than Jake

H


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Holes to Heaven- Jack Johnson


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 2, 2008)

No Values - Black Flag

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 2, 2008)

Settle For A Slowdown - Dierks Bentley

N


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

chromeo - needy girl

l


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Lips Like Sugar - Echo and the Bunnymen


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Rollin' With the Flow - Mark Chesnutt	


W


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wagon Wheel- Old Crow Medicine Show


L


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 2, 2008)

Lazer Gun - N.E.R.D

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

(The) New York Times- Everclear


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Say What's In My Heart - Aaron Neville


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Maria

Trashy Women---Confederate Railroad
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Sugar!


(The) Night Chicago Died	- Paper Lace


D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dream On- Aerosmith


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Sam
New Orleans----Gary U.S. Bonds
S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey honey!!


Shiksa- Say Anything


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Sam.. how is school?


American Man - Trace Adkins

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

School is alright... hard as hell though 


Never Be The Same- Ingram Hill


MorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville


L


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Love In An Elevator- Aerosmith

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las	

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Rainy Sunday In Brooklyn- The Shivers


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 2, 2008)

New Dark Ages - Bad Religion

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Stay Awhile - Dusty Springfield	



L or E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Everything Will Be Alright- The Killers


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

The Train from Kansas City - The Shangri-Las	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

You're Not A Number - Chris Rea

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 3, 2008)

Revolution - Red Orange Morning

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 3, 2008)

Neutron Dance - The Pointer Sisters

E or C


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Come On Get Higher - Matt Nathanson	


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 3, 2008)

Rise Above This---Seether
S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

Swear to Goddard- The Shivers


D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 3, 2008)

Dance Floor Hell - The Very

L


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

Let Her Cry- Hootie and the Blowfish


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kanté


EorK


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Everybody Dance - Chic


C or E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

Come Together- The Beatles


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 3, 2008)

Rhythm Is Gonna Get You - Gloria Estefan

U


----------



## Buttons (Sep 3, 2008)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot chili Peppers

E or G


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins	


L


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2008)

Let It Go - The Full Monty

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

One Summer Night - The Danleers	


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2008)

This Kiss - Faith Hill


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Since I Don't Have You - The Skyliners	


U


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 4, 2008)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 4, 2008)

Satan Is My Motor - Cake

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Rockin' Robin	- Bobby Day


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2008)

"Never Gonna Give You Up" - Patrice Rushen 

P


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 4, 2008)

Peace The Fuck Out - Travis

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony and The Imperials	


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 4, 2008)

Waterloo - Abba

O or O


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh What a Night for Dancing - Barry White


G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

Good Times- Tommy Lee


S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 4, 2008)

Soon We'll Be Found - Sia

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Drummer Boy - Sean Kingston


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 5, 2008)

You Won't Ever Be Lonely - Andy Griggs

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks


MorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Emily Harper - Mark Wills


R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 5, 2008)

Red Rain - The White Stripes

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Now's The Time - Charlie Parker


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

Modern Way- Kaiser Chiefs


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 5, 2008)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh Happy Day - Aaron Neville


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This--Trace Adkins
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

She Don't Know She's Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw	


L


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 5, 2008)

Little Room - The White Stripes

M


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Moonlight Journey - Dancewolf

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 5, 2008)

You Held The World In Yours Arms - Idlewild

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia---Grateful Dead
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Angel of the Morning	- Juice Newton


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

Golden Years---David Bowie


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts	


Z or E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

Zoot Suit Riot- Brian Setzer Orchestra


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

There Is Still A Dream - Aaron Neville	


M


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Might Just Take Your Life - Deep Purple

EorF


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

For What It's Worth- Buffalo Springfield


H


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

How Can We Be Lovers - Michael Bolton	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

Super Freak---Rick James
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 6, 2008)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Eric Clapton

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Right On the Money - Alan Jackson	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2008)

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Disturbia - Rihanna

A


----------



## washburn (Sep 7, 2008)

aenema - Tool
A


----------



## Buttons (Sep 7, 2008)

All My Life - Foo Fighters

E or F


----------



## washburn (Sep 7, 2008)

Everything is Automatic - Matthew Good Band


----------



## runnerman (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't Buy Me Love -- The Beatles


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Energy - Keri Hilson	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

You know you're right - Nirvana

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi chikie:wubu:
Truckin---Grateful Dead
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

Norweign Wood - Beatles

Hiya g/f!

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Denise - Randy & The Rainbows	


S OR e


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

Hiya My maria!

Southern Nights - Glen Campbell

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Chikie!


Shining Star - The Manhattans	

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 7, 2008)

Room At The Top - Adam And The Ants (My current new obsession... 20 odd years late :/)

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2008)

Put A Girl In It - Brooks & Dunn

T


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

There's A Class For This- Cute Is What We Aim For


S


----------



## washburn (Sep 7, 2008)

StinkFist - Tool

T


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tell Me Baby- RHCP


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 8, 2008)

You Belong To The City - Glenn Frey

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 8, 2008)

You And I Both- Jason Mraz


H


----------



## sugapeech (Sep 8, 2008)

Heartbreaker - mariah carey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 8, 2008)

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nothin' But A Suntan - Mark Wills


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Night Calls - Joe Cocker

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Said I Loved You... But I Lied - Michael Bolton


D


----------



## sugapeech (Sep 8, 2008)

doh!! just realised I didn't post a letter for song title before!

Do it - Cherish

J


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

Jump---Van halen
P


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

sugapeech said:


> doh!! just realised I didn't post a letter for song title before!
> 
> Do it - Cherish
> 
> J



Use the last letter of the song title. Exceptions would be if the song ends in the letter "E", you then have the option of using the letter before the "E". Otherwise, it is always the last letter of the song title.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Punch Lines and Ironies - Chris Rice


S


----------



## sugapeech (Sep 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Use the last letter of the song title. Exceptions would be if the song ends in the letter "E", you then have the option of using the letter before the "E". Otherwise, it is always the last letter of the song title.



:doh: ahhhh!!! ok showed myself up to be a true ditz on TWO threads!!

thanks for the guidelines... and for being so sweet and not shouting "you ditz!" LOL


Shout - Lulu

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 8, 2008)

The Tale - Mystery Jets

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Lovin Touchin Squeezin---Journey
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

sugapeech said:


> :doh: ahhhh!!! ok showed myself up to be a true ditz on TWO threads!!
> 
> thanks for the guidelines... and for being so sweet and not shouting "you ditz!" LOL



Not a problem peechie..... 



Never Wanted Nothing More - Kenny Chesney	


R or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 8, 2008)

End Of A Century - Blur

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## washburn (Sep 8, 2008)

Something in the way - Nirvana

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

You're Looking at Country - Loretta Lynn


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 9, 2008)

You've Got Her In Your Pocket - The White Stripes

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 9, 2008)

Never Had It - Flobots

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Two Out Of Three - Charlie Daniels


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 9, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 9, 2008)

Yacht Birds - MC Chris

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

Snatchin' The Mic - Foreign Beggars

C


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

Come Together - The Beatles 

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 9, 2008)

Rock And Roll Heaven---The Righteous Brothers
N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

Never As Tired As When I'm Waking Up - LCD Soundsystem

P
`


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

"Please Don't Go" - Stevie Wonder 

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

One Step At a Time - Jordin Sparks	

M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

Eskimo - Damien Rice

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

One More Night - Phil Collins


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2008)

Texas On My Mind - Pat Green

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear Mama - Tupac

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Arlington - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 10, 2008)

Never Enough - Five Finger Deathpunch


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 10, 2008)

How I Could Just Kill A Man- Charlotte Sometimes


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 10, 2008)

Nightclub - The Yummy Fur

B


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 10, 2008)

Bones + Joints - Finger Eleven

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2008)

Songs About Rain - Gary Allen

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

(The) Name of the Game - Amanda Seyfried & Stellan Skarsgard	


M or E


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 10, 2008)

everything's good by phoenix williams


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Downtime - Jo Dee Messina	


M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

sugapeech said:


> doh!! just realised I didn't post a letter for song title before!
> 
> Do it - Cherish
> 
> J





mariac1966 said:


> Use the last letter of the song title. Exceptions would be if the song ends in the letter "E", you then have the option of using the letter before the "E". Otherwise, it is always the last letter of the song title.





sugapeech said:


> :doh: ahhhh!!! ok showed myself up to be a true ditz on TWO threads!!
> 
> thanks for the guidelines... and for being so sweet and not shouting "you ditz!" LOL
> 
> ...





mariac1966 said:


> Not a problem peechie.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what always makes me wonder if there is any possiblity to make a sticky post at the beginning of a game thread, which shows up on each side of the thread, showing the rules of the game.



mariac1966 said:


> Downtime - Jo Dee Messina
> 
> 
> M or E


Eve And The Apple - Shocking Blue

LorE


----------



## washburn (Sep 10, 2008)

eon blue apocalypse - Tool

E or S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 10, 2008)

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Love and Peace or Else - U2


S or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Send Me A Postcard - Shocking Blue

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 10, 2008)

Disposition - Tool

N

Why is the E rule in place? Out of interest..?


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 10, 2008)

Never Gonna Get It, En Vogue

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Two Hearts Beat As One - U2


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2008)

Everyday I Write The Book - Elvis Costello

K


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 11, 2008)

Knock On Wood- The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw


L


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Disposition - Tool
> 
> N
> 
> Why is the E rule in place? Out of interest..?


The "E" rule was put up because there are so many songs/words ending on "E" that it got difficult over the time to find new songs starting with "E"... 
Especially in moments when this game is played quite quick (because of quite some people attending to the game at the same time) this gets a problem.



mariac1966 said:


> Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw
> 
> 
> L


Locomotion - Orchestral Manoevres in the Dark

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

Notorius - Duran Duran

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweet Dreams - La Bouche	


S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 11, 2008)

Splish Splash - Bobby Darin

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 11, 2008)

Howl - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Love Will Lead You Back - Taylor Dayne	


K


----------



## Buttons (Sep 11, 2008)

Kiss - Prince

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Spiritually Bankrupt - Bellamy Brothers	


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 12, 2008)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts	


R


----------



## Nas80 (Sep 12, 2008)

Return to sender - Elvis Presley

Next: "R"


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Remember That - Jessica Simpson	


T


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2008)

Tommy The Pinball Wizard ---- The Who



D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't Worry 'bout Me - Joey Ramone

E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 12, 2008)

El Salvador - Athlete

R


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 12, 2008)

Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town - Kenny Rogers

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

Say you, say me - Lionel Ritchie

M or E


Good Morning everyone!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2008)

Morbid Devourment-Entombed

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Troubadour - George Strait	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 12, 2008)

Respect Yourself - Bruce Willis

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Famous In a Small Town - Miranda Lambert	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 12, 2008)

No, You Don't - Nine Inch Nails

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

Til The End Of Time--Mariah Carey
M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Go to Heaven - Kenny Chesney	(with the Wailers)	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

Nikita----Elton John
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

All of me - Willie Nelson

M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 12, 2008)

Ease Your Feet Into The Sea - Belle and Sebastian

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 12, 2008)

Anne Braden - Flobots

N


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 13, 2008)

Not For Me - Marshall Crenshaw

E or M


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

Miss Delaney- Jack's Mannequin


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 13, 2008)

You Got No Right - Velvet Revolver

T


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Truth of a Liar- August Burns Red


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 13, 2008)

Revenga - System of a Down

A


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

AEIOU- Charlotte Sometimes


U


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 13, 2008)

US - Sweatshop Union

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweet Valium High- Charlotte Sometimes


H


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 13, 2008)

Hold Ya Head - Notorious B.I.G.

D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dirty Hot Sex- Pepper


X


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

XXX's and OOO's (An American Girl) - Trisha Yearwood	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

Spinning Wheel - Blood Sweat and Tears

L


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 13, 2008)

Length Of Love - Interpol 

V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

Void in my heart - John Mellencamp

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 13, 2008)

Tank! - The Seatbelts

K

(unless a song exists that starts with '!')


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert	


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 13, 2008)

Date Rape - Sublime

E or P


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

PIcture to Burn - Taylor Swift


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 13, 2008)

Never Had It - Flobots

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 13, 2008)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

(The) Tears of a Clown -Smokey Robinson & The Miracles	


N


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 13, 2008)

New Heart For Christmas - Kill Hannah

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2008)

Shft Work - Kenny Chesney & George Strait

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans	


Y or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 14, 2008)

You Got It - Roy Orbison

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 14, 2008)

Tits On The Radio - Scissor Sisters

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 14, 2008)

Once and For All - Foo Fighters

L


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

Laughing --- R.E.M.


G


----------



## velia (Sep 14, 2008)

Go With The Flow- QOTSA

I


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 14, 2008)

The Watcher - Jay Z

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 14, 2008)

Resurrection-Chimaira

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

(The) Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace	


D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 14, 2008)

Do It - Dizzee Rascal

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonight I celebrate my love for you - Peebo Bryson

U


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 14, 2008)

Uno - Muse

O


----------



## viracocha (Sep 14, 2008)

ONIGUNSOW- Sex Machineguns

A it is!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

viracocha said:


> ONIGUNSOW- Sex Machineguns
> 
> A it is!



Viracocha - its the last letter of the song you pick with the exception of E - you can then offer the next to the last letter along with the "E"

W

Waterloo - ABBA

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

One Step At a Time - Jordin Sparks	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey My Maria!

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

No One Understands - Bayside


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Shenendoah - Robert Goulet

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Holler Back - The Lost Trailers	


K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Kind of Hush - Carpenters

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Home - Blake Shelton


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Mississippi Girl - Faith Hill

L


----------



## viracocha (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry, fingers got ahead of me.

Electric Eye- Judas Priest
E or Y

Oops, Lazing on a Sunday Afternoon- Queen

N!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nothin' Better to Do - LeAnn Rimes	


O


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 14, 2008)

Open Arms----Journey
S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 14, 2008)

Sandblasted And Set Free - Maximo Park

E or R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Rockstar- Everclear


R again


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 14, 2008)

The Rep Grows Bigga - Foreign Beggars

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 14, 2008)

All My Friends Say - Luke Bryan

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

You Are The Moon- The Hush Sound


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 14, 2008)

Never Get Caught-American Head Charge

T


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Three the Hard Way- Beastie Boys


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Young - Kenny Chesney	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Givin' Up- The Darkness


P


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Paint Me a Birmingham - Tracy Lawrence


M


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

My Rollercoaster- Kimya Dawson


R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 14, 2008)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Black Horse and the Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall	


E or E


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 14, 2008)

Everyone's In Love With You - Marshall Crenshaw

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

(The) Unicorn - The Irish Rovers	


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 14, 2008)

No Stoping Us - Jason Mraz

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis 

R or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 14, 2008)

Re-Align - Godsmack

N


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

Nannou --- Aphex Twin


U


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Under The Bridge- RHCP

GorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

God Made You For Me - Aaron Neville	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 15, 2008)

Mother mother - Tracy Bonham

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Real World- Matchbox20


D


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 15, 2008)

Darling Be Home Soon - Joe Cocker *swoon* _I love that song_

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 15, 2008)

Race Against Myself - The Offspring

F


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Friend of Mine - The National

E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 15, 2008)

Excuse Me, I Think I've Got A Heartache - Cake

E or H


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 15, 2008)

Handlebars - Flobots

S


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 15, 2008)

Sueisfine - My Bloody Valentine

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 15, 2008)

Enjoy The View - Aiden

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2008)

Witching Hour-Venom

R


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

Stupid Girl - Garbage
L


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 15, 2008)

Long, Long, Long - The Beatles

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2008)

Gore-gore gadget-Annotations Of An Autopsy 
E or T


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 15, 2008)

The Air Near My Fingers - The White Stripes

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 15, 2008)

She Will Be Loved - Maroon5

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 15, 2008)

Amnesia - The Vines

A


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Army Men- Charlotte Sometimes


N


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 15, 2008)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

Remember the Days of The Old Schoolyard - Cat Stevens	


D


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow that was quick 

De Do Do Do De Da Da Da - The Police


A


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alabama- CCR

A again


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 15, 2008)

A - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah

Emmmm, lol A :blush:


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 15, 2008)

All Sparks - Editors

S


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Scotchguard The Credit Card - Les Savy Fav


D


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

Die Die My Darling - The Misfits

G





​


----------



## viracocha (Sep 16, 2008)

Get Born Again- Alice in Chains

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nightingale - Carole King

E or L


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

Everything I'm Not- The Veronicas


T


----------



## viracocha (Sep 16, 2008)

The Fourth Branch-- Immortal Technique

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Here Comes My Baby - Cat Stevens


Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

We Run This- Missy Elliott


S


----------



## Jester (Sep 16, 2008)

Shiska (Girlfriend) - Say Anything

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 16, 2008)

"Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover" - Sophie B. Hawkins 

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2008)

Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Second Minute or Hour - Jack Penate

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 16, 2008)

Reality - Staind

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes/No - The Futureheads

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 16, 2008)

Open Invitation - Santana

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh Very Young--Cat Stevens
G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

(The) Gallow is God - The Distillers 

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 16, 2008)

Dynamic Fashion Way - U Roy

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

You Suffer-Napalm Death

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Run To You - Twila Paris

U


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Une Annee Sans Lumiere - Arcade Fire

E or R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Every Heart That Is Breaking- Twila Paris


G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Gravity's Rainbow - The Klaxons

W

*dances*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

We Rode In Trucks - Luke Bryan


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Severed Survival-Autopsy

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Suffocation-Obituary

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

Loose Lips- Kimya Dawson


S again.... hahaha


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Song For The Suspect-American Head Charge

T


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

Testing the Strong One*s*- Copeland


Look at that... S again. LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Silent Scream-Slayer 

M

If I get S again...i'll have a breakdown.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Mirror Kissers - The Cribs

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Slayer-Skeleton Christ

T 




I'm not cryin'....


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 16, 2008)

The Rhtytm Method (Move!) - Flobots

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Darling, You're Mean - The Duke Spirit

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Necrophobic-Slayer

C


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

C'mere - Interpol

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Eaten From Inside-Cannibal Corpse

D or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

E Talking- Soulwax


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Godly Beings-Obituary

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Scarborough Fair - Simon & Garfunkel	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Retribution For The Dead-Autopsy

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Darlin' Do Not Fear - Brett Dennen	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Revel In Flesh-Entombed

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't say you don't remember - Beverly Bremers

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Right You Are-Napalm Death

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rain - Patty Griffin	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Never Ever-Hammerfall

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet - Indigo Girls


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

The Wretched Spawn-Cannibal Corpse

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 16, 2008)

Now or Never - Godsmack

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Raining Blood-Slayer

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Dollars and Cents - Radiohead

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 16, 2008)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Yellow Submarine-The Beatles

E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

You Don't Love Me - The Kooks

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Mummified In Barbed Wire - Cannibal Corpse

R or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Emily Kane - Art Brut

E or N


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 16, 2008)

Natural Mystic - Bob Marley

C


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

You were a whole minute late! 

No Brakes - The Bravery

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Shotdown-Scorngrain

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

North Hanging Rock - British Sea Power

K


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Krakdown-GWAR

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Not Everyone - Nine Black Alps

E or N


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 16, 2008)

Not Hot to Trot - Von Iva

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

T-Shirt - Shontelle	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Ten Ton Hammer - Machinehead

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 17, 2008)

Riding High - Bob Marley

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 17, 2008)

Here - Rascal Flatts

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Evil Ways-Obituary

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 17, 2008)

Safe In The Arms of Love - Martina McBride

E or V


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Viva la Vida	- Coldplay	


A


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Ascending The Divine-Sarpanitum

N or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 17, 2008)

Eulogy - Tool

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Ascending The Divine-Sarpanitum
> 
> V or E



FYI: when the song ends in the letter "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself. So in this song, it would be either "E" or "N"



You're Not In Kansas Anymore - Jo Dee Messina	


R or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Rag and Bone - The White Stripes

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Everybody Gets To Go To The Moon - The Three Degrees	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Schism - Tool

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
> 
> S



no big deal!! the "E" rule is the only exception and most people get confused by it when they first start on this game!! Glad to help you out


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 17, 2008)

Shattered - Dropkick Murphys

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Date With The Night - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Thunder Underground - Ozzy Osbourne

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Dance Wiv Me - Dizzee Rascal and Calvin Harris

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Master Of Puppets - Metallica (When they were REALLY good...)

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Say Try - The Karelia

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

You Know You're Right-Nirvana

T,foo'!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Team Drama - The Automatic

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Aggressive Perfector-Slayer

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

Rock Around The Clock----Bill Haley and His Comets
K


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Killer Queen-Queen

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice to Know You - Incubus

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Under The Rotted Flesh-Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

(the) Handshake - MGMT

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

(The) Exorcist - Possessed

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Ten Dollar Man - ZZ Top

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Necrocannibalistic Vomitorium-Autopsy

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Miss Independent - Ne-Yo


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Testimony - Vader

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Your Sweetness Is My Weakness - Barry White


S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

She Says- Howie Day

S again


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Supercruel-Monster Magnet



Hai

L


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Losing Keys- Jack Johnson


S again... I know how much you love them, Adamantoise.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Greed Killing - Napalm Death

G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Gamma Ray - Beck

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Young - Kenny Chesney	


G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Girl - Beck

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Love Is a Many Splendored Thing - Nat "King" Cole	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Girl*s*- Beastie Boys

S....


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Slowly We Rot-obituary

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Girl From Mars - Ash

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

So Small - Carrie Underwood


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Leave Me Alone-American Head Charge

E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

L.Wells - Franz Ferdinand

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Save Us- Cartel


*S*


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Scared Of Girls - Placebo

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Napalm Death-Scum

M 

...........


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Magic Bus - The Who

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Slain-Cannibal Corpse

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

(The) New York Times- Everclear


Well look at that... S again.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

(A) Skull Full Of Maggots-Cannibal Corpse

...oh yeah!

E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Smoke Two Joints- Sublime


Ohhhhh!!! Take that! Song AND band start with an S!! And the song ENDS in S!!
I'm pretty sure it's my new fav letter. LOL


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Sonderkommando-GWAR

O


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Older Chests- Damien Rice


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Suspicious Minds-Elvis Presley

S!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 17, 2008)

Spin Spin Sugar - Sneaker Pimps

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Roses- Outkast


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

She's A Heartbreaker - ZZ Top

R!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2008)

Rose Red - Emilie Autumn


D!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Dirty Ol' Man - The Three Degrees


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2008)

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2008)

All Around The World (La La La La La La) - ATC 

A!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

All Wrapped Up-American Head Charge

P,please...


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2008)

Paper Planes- MIA


S.

ha


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Split Wide Open-Cannibal Corpse

N

You love it...


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nails For Breakfast and Tacks For Snacks- Panic at the Disco

S

you know YOU love it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Suicide Solution-Ozzy Osbourne

N

I do,I do...


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 18, 2008)

No Feelings - Sex Pistols

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Motorhead-Snake Bite Love

E!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 18, 2008)

Vultures - The Offspring

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

South Of Heaven-Slayer

N please!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Metropol-Lunatic Calm

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 18, 2008)

Lively Up Yourself - Bob Marley

F


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

For Us Or Against Us-Dying Fetus

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 18, 2008)

Swell - Thomas Cunningham

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Live Undead-Slayer

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't Think I Don't Think About It - Darius Rucker	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Tombstone Grind->Vicious Art

D


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

Tainted Love - soft cell


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby-The Beatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

You Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Tiger Style-DJ Hype

E


----------



## viracocha (Sep 18, 2008)

El Scorcho-- Weezer

O (le)!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Original Nuttah-UK Apache with SHY FX

H


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Have You Heard - ZZ Top

D!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Demon's Wind-Vader

D!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 18, 2008)

Dead! - My Chemical Romance

D!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Damage Case-Motorhead

E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 18, 2008)

Endlessly - Muse

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Yesterday-The Beatles

Y!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

You make me feel mighty real - Sylvester

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Chikie Here's one for you 
Layla---Eric Clapton 
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

All I Want to Do - Sugarland


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya SAS/Maria!

Oh Happy Day - Sister Act II

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Y.M.C.A-Village People

A

Hi guys.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 18, 2008)

Alfie - Llly Allen

E or I


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 18, 2008)

In The Blood - Better Than Ezra

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Disposal Of The Body-Cannibal Corpse

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Yellow Roses - Dolly Parton

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Summon The Antichrist-Akercocke

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

The One - Limp Biskit

N or E

Hiya Adamantoise


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Evil Eye-Fu Manchu 

E

Many men eat,but Fu Manchu!

Howdy,ma'am...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 18, 2008)

Wasteland - 10 Years

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Despoilment Of Origin-Sarpanitum

N plz


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

No Brains - Sum41

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Star 69 (What The F**k)-FatboySlim

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Know that - Destinys Child

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Tribute-Tenacious D

E....or T...I feel generous...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Tennessee Waltz - Anne Murray

Z


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Zycloned-Zyklon

D


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 18, 2008)

Down in a hole - Alice In Chains
L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Living Dissection-Cannibal Corpse

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

** Hi ya!


Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Condemned To Agony-Cannibal Corpse

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet Love- M-Beat feat. Nazlyn

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

K or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Ko Ko Blue - ZZ Top

E or U


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

Eddies Gun - The Kooks

N


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 19, 2008)

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Necrosadistic Warning-Cannibal Corpse

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good Time - Alan Jackson


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Money For Nothing-Dire Straits

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Currington	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

So Far Away-Dire Straits

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Multitude Of Foes-Nile

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2008)

Sea to Sea - Matisyahu

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Abyss Of Woe-GWAR

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2008)

Exploding/Reloading - Scars on Broadway

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Golden Brown-The Stranglers

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not Ready to Love - Rufus Wainwright	


v or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Verbal Abuse-Verbal Abuse

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

She Never Cried In Front of Me - Toby Keith


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Mama,I'm coming home-Ozzy Osbourne

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Every Day - Rascal Flatts


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Yellow River-Christie

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2008)

Rivers of Babylon - Sublime

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

No More Tears-Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Say What's In My Heart - Aaron Neville


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Too late,too late-Motorhead

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Livin' On The Edge-Aerosmith

Sorry,E again...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

God Made You For Me - aaron Neville

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Music->Daft Punk

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Close Your Eyes - Aaron Neville


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Cradle Of Filth-Scorched Earth Erotica

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Angola Bound - Aaron Neville


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Dittohead-Slayer

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Down Brownie - ZZ Top

E or I


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

It's Raining Men--The Weather Girls
N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Nemesis-Cradle Of Filth

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sweet Amelia - Aaron Neville

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

An Act Of The Unspeakable-Autopsy

L or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Lies - J.J. Cale

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Stillborn-Autopsy

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Never Been To Spain--Three Dog Night
N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Nightmare->Dry Kill Logic

R or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2008)

Rain - Bruce Ruffin

N


----------



## washburn (Sep 19, 2008)

Ra Ra Rasputin - ABBA

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Nutbush City Limits-Ike and Tina Turner

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2008)

Sunny Day - Deana Carter

Y


----------



## viracocha (Sep 19, 2008)

You've Got Another Thing Comin'-- Judas Priest (IMHO, best band, EVER!)

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

No More Heroes-The Stranglers

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2008)

Screamer - Good Charlotte

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Race You To The Grave-Potergeist

E or V


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

Empire - Kasabian

EEEEEEE


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Eyes Of The Insane-Slayer

EEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

Exitlude - The Killers

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Exile-Slayer

......................E!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

Every You Every Me - Placebo

Eh Eh Eh!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Eremite-Anoxia

....E

....I will summon sporks to attack you if I get another 'E'


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

Escape - Muse

You're lucky, this is literally my last song that starts and ends in E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

(the) End of all things to come-Mudvayne

M or E

Dude...I can't think of any more...


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 19, 2008)

Erase-Replace - Foo Fighters

E or C


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 19, 2008)

Classic Girl - Janes Addiction

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 20, 2008)

Low - Foo Fighters

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

What Did I Do (To Deserve You) - Aaron Neville


O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Your Sweet & Smiling Eyes	- Aaron Neville


S


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 20, 2008)

stand by your man -tammy wynette

E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 20, 2008)

Squidge, just a heads up, you use the letter your song ends with, not the artist, so in this case it would be N. 

Neon Rocks - Calvin Harris

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Say it isn't so - Hall & Oats

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Squidge, just a heads up, you use the letter your song ends with, not the artist, so in this case it would be N.




Also, if the last letter of the song ends in "E" you can also offer the next to the last letter, along with the "E"


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Overkill-Motorhead

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Lay it on me - Kid Rock

M or E


**GM Adam


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Murder Worship-Cannibal Corpse

P

Hi ThikJerseyChik 
(Call me Tom if you want.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Murder Worship-Cannibal Corpse
> 
> P
> 
> ...



Cool - Hi Tom  You can call me - - - Chik! 

Play Me - Neil Diamond

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Maniacal->Cannibal Corpse

L

Cool,hi Chik.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Left Behind - Aqualung

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Dormant Bodies Bursting-Cannibal Corpse

G

I forking love death metal...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Gonna Sing My Song - Shocking Blue

G!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Great Balls Of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Ramblin' Man - Allman Brothers

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

New Diseases-Abscess

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

She's in love with the boy - Trisha Yearwood

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Year Of The Cat - Al Steward

T 4 2!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

Thunder Road--Garth Brooks
D


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 20, 2008)

Doom - Soulfly

M


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

Magnolia- The Hush Sound


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Amarillo Sky - Jason Aldine

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Yabba Dabba Doo-Darkman

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Old Man - Neil Young

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Nookie->Limp Bizkit *shudder*

E or I


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

Island Girl---Elton John
L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Hiya g/f!

Laughter in the rain - Neil Sedaka

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

No Love Lost-Carcass

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up---Rick Astley
P


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Pulverized-Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Domino - Van Morrison

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Old->Machine Head

D,plz


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you wanna dance? Bette Midler

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Charly-The Prodigy

Y

400th post ftw...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

You belong to me - Vonda Shepard

M or E

Congrats, Tom !


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Melody Madness-De Underground Crew

S

JUNGLE/DRUM AND BASS FTW!




Mucho Gracias,Senorita....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

She loves you - Beatles

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Unspoken - Jaci Velasquez	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Never My Love - Marilyn McCoo

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Everything I Love - Alan Jackson


V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

Venus - Shocking Blue (one of the first records I ever bought)

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Screenager - Muse

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Replace You- Samantha Moore


U


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Up On the Roof - Carole King	


F


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Night Train - James Brown


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

No place too far - Sara Evans

R



GM Maria!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Retreat - The Rakes

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good Morning, Chikie!








*
*
*
*
Teenage Idol - Ricky Nelson	


L


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

would that be D or V/E?

I think I've confused myself >_<


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Teenage Idol - Ricky Nelson
> 
> 
> L



Last Dance - Donna Summer

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Endless Cycle Of Violence-Cephalic Carnage

E or C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Caravan - Chicago

N

Good Morning Tom!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

No More Mr Nice Guy-Alice Cooper(aka GOD)

Y

Hi sweetness.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Yesterday - Staind

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

You lookin' at me lookin' at you-Ozzy Osbourne

U plz


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Uh huh - B2k

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Highway To Hell->AC/DC

L


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

La Nuit - Robots In Disguise

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Too Much Too Young-The Specials

G!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Galveston - Glen Campbell

N


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Nothing To Say - Soundgarden



Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Your Love-The Prodigy

E or V


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Epic - Faith No More


C


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Confessions-Possessed

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

New Avatar, Tom?

Shockung You - Shocking Blue

U, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 21, 2008)

Unbiltotled - Babyshambles

D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Drawing Board- Danny Schmidt


D again...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Digging For Fire - The Pixies


E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep,new avvy for me. It'll probably be something different tommorow-I'm quite indecisive.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Digging For Fire - The Pixies
> 
> 
> E or R



Recently- Dave Matthews Band


Y


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Young Dumb And Ugly - Weird Al Yankovic


Y :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Young Blood-Darts

d


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't Let Me Down - The Beatles


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Negative Creep-Nirvana

P


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Plump = Hole

P


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Poor Ole Tom-GWAR


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Mother - Danzig



R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Roll-Rihanna feat. J-Status

L


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Lady Fingers - Luscious Jackson


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Suggestions-System Of A Down

S


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Skink - Sonic Youth



K


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Killing Fields-Slayer

s


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

She's A Girl - The Amps


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Life-Napalm Death

E or F


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Easy - Stevie Wonder


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Yankee Rose-David Lee Roth

S or E


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Soda Jerk - Buffalo Tom


K


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Kiss-Prince

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Scarecrow - Beck

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Walk This Way-Run DMC with Steven Tyler and Joe Perry

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Yer Blues - The Beatles


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Shutdown-American Head Charge

N


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

No Gonna Get Us - T.A.T.U.


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

So What-Anti nowhere league

T


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

The Sinner - Orbital




R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Robin Hood Theory - Gang Starr

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters



K


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Kingston Town-UB40 (one of my favorite songs,btw)

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Nowhere man - Beatles

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Norwegian Wood - The Beatles

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do You Love Me - Contours	


M or E


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

Earth Angel - Bella Morte 

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Love can make you happy - Mercy

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your Guardian Angel- Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Let Go-Chimaira

O


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Obstacle 2 - Interpol

2.

Come on. You guys must know a song that starts with 2.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

21 Questions- 50 Cent


S


almost broke a sweat with that one... lol


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Sexy In Latin - Little Man Tate

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Door to an Angel - Neil Sedaka	


L


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Learning Lines - Jack Penate

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

She's A Rebel- Green Day


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Lobotomised->autopsy

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't Play That Song (You Lied) - Ben E. King	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Girlwhiskey- Danny Schmidt


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Ya Mama-FatboySlim

A


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Apologize- Charlotte Sometimes

ZorE


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Enter The Grave-Evile

V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Squeal Like A Pig-Autopsy

G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Got Ma Nuts From A Hippie - The Fratellis

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Impending Dread-Autopsy

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Drunkship Of Lanterns - The Mars Volta

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Super Sharp Shooter-The Ganja Kru

R plz


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Rock And Roll Queen - The Subways

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

New World Order-Ministry

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Roll Another Joint- Tom Petty


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tell Me I Was Dreaming - Travis Tritt

G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ghost of York- As Tall As Lions


K


----------



## washburn (Sep 22, 2008)

KKK took my baby away - The Ramones

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

You Can't Judge a Book by It's Cover - Bo Diddley	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

River of Dreams - Billy Joel

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

Say It Ain't So- Weezer


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Yeah - Yello

H


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Ya! - Outkast


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

Amish Paradise -	"Weird Al" Yankovic	


S or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Swing - Yello


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

Get a Job - Sha Na Na	


B


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Beatbox - ZZ Top

X!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

No Other Way- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 22, 2008)

y You and I - Queen

I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

If - Bread

F


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Forced To Fear-Napalm Death

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash

R or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

Refuge - Matisyahu 

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 22, 2008)

Exploder - Audioslave

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

Riot Van - Arctic Monkeys

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

New Level->Pantera

L


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 22, 2008)

Let Me - Black Tide 

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Lyin Eyes---The Eagles
S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

Slow Dancing in a Burning Room- John Mayer


M


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr Jones---Counting Crows
S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

Scot-Land - Franz Ferdinand

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Dream A Little Dream----Mama Cass
M


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 22, 2008)

Master of Puppets - Metallica

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Sixth Gate - Apoc Death

T or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

Third Outing - The Cribs

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Gor-gor - GWAR

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

Ragoo - Kings Of Leon

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Orgasmatron-Motorhead

N,plz.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Evenin' all!

N - Neon Moon
Brooks and Dunn

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Nine Steps-Decapitated

Evenin',ma'am. 

s


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Saving all my love for you - Whitney Houston

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Under The Bridge-Red Hot Chilli Peppers

G or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

Epic - Faith No More

C


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Carpe Diem-Will Haven

M!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

More - Sisters of Mercy

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Exterminate-Abscess

T or E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tell Me Something Good- The Rocket Summer


D


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Demon Lover - Shocking Blue

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

Right To Be Wrong- Joss Stone


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

God Save The Queen-The Sex Pistols

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Night and Day - Frank Sinatra

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Yellow Cake-Ministry

E or K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Keep on Smilin' - Wet Willie

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Nightboat To Cairo-Madness

O


----------



## intraultra (Sep 22, 2008)

"Oceania" Bjork

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

Abracadabra - The Steve Miller Band

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 23, 2008)

Al's War - Less Than Jake

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Re-Hash - Gorillaz

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 23, 2008)

Rodeohead - Hard n' Phirm

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Desert Rose - Sting


S or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Still Loving You Tonight - Jethro Tull


T


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 23, 2008)

Time - Pink Floyd

E or M


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Man Research - Gorillaz

H


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday - Concrete Blonde

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

You Can't Kill Rock 'n' Roll-Ozzy Osbourne

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

Life in the fast lane - Eagles

N or E

Evenin' songsters!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyman-Kenny Ken

N

Howdy,sugar!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Style - M-Beat

L or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 23, 2008)

Lithium - Nirvana

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Morale-Napalm Death

L or E

Hiya Pixel!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

Lets Make Love - Faith and Tim

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Vegetative State-Napalm Death

T or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

Time in a bottle - Jim Croce

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Eaton Rifles-The Jam

S plz!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 23, 2008)

She's Electric - Oasis

C

Yo Tom, how's it going


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool Down-Andy C

N

I've been feeling a bit down recently,but I'll be fine. Cheers for asking,honey!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 23, 2008)

Never Left - Grilled Lincolns

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

Three Days - Pat Green

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stop This Train - John Mayer


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

No Son Of Mine - Genesis

N or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

English Summer Rain - Placebo

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 24, 2008)

Night To Remember - Joe Diffie

R


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 24, 2008)

Real World - Matchbox 20

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Demons' Theme-LTJ Bukem

E or M

Yo.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Emily- Bowling For Soup


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

You're No Different-Ozzy Osbourne

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

Ten Ton Hammer - Machine Head

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Right Here,Right Now-Fatboy Slim

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

When The Going Gets Tough---Billy Ocean
H


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Hatchet To The Head-Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

Deceptacon - Le Tigre

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Nessun Dorma-Puccini

A!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

Asteroid - Kyuss

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Death Pod-GWAR

D

Goooooooood eveningmadam!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

Dumb - Nirvana

B

Hiya lovie. How ya diddling?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Bad Bad Leroy Brown - jim Croce

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

Nimrods Son - The Pixies

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Neither one of us - Gladys Knight

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Swimming Pools- Thao

S again


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Skeletons Of Society-Slayer

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

You're All I Have- Snow Patrol


VorE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Electrify - Beastie Boys

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

You too can have your own cranklab-Hara-Kiri

B


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Better- Regina Spektor


R


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 24, 2008)

Revolver - Rage Against The Machine

R


----------



## FayeDaniels (Sep 24, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Revolver - Rage Against The Machine
> 
> R



Relief Next To Me - Tegan and Sara

Q


----------



## jaxjaguar (Sep 24, 2008)

queen of the reich - queensryche

h


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Holler Back - The Lost Trailers

K


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 25, 2008)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Serial Thriller-The Prodigy

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Rainy Day People - Gordon Lightfoot

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

Let Me Clear My Throat---D.J. Kool


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Thriller-Michael Jackson

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 25, 2008)

Rabbit in the Moon - Aztec Two-Step

N


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 25, 2008)

Nobody - Johnny Cash

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Young Love-Donny Osmond

V or E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 25, 2008)

Your Saving Grace - Steve Miller Band

E


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 25, 2008)

Eyes Open Wide - Toad the Wet Sprocket

E or D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Doctor Doctor-UFO

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2008)

Roll Another Joint- Tom Petty


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 25, 2008)

This Is A Low - Blur

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

War Is All We Know-GWAR

W again,sorry!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2008)

Warmageddon - Soulfly

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

No News - Lonestar

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Strictly Social-Roni Size

L


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2008)

Lovebuzz - Nirvana

Z (haaahaaaa the next one better be good, or german)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah - Bob B. Soxx and The Blue Jeans (yup it is a real song)


H


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Haiti - The Arcade Fire

I


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Internal Bleeding-Obituary

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea


G (again? duh)


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Goddamn Electric-Pantera 

C


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2008)

Cabbage Alley - The Meters

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

You Got It - Lucas Grabeel


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2008)

Tabla Solo In Ekial - Ravi Shankar

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Liquid Lynx-Shafie

X!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John with the Electric Light Orchestra

U


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 26, 2008)

Uptown - The Crystals

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

You Needed Me - Ann Murray

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Memories Remain-Obituary

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Nervous - Yello

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

something is not right with me - cold war kids

e

or m if you are so inclined


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 26, 2008)

Mean Eyed Cat - Johnny Cash

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Ten Dollar Man - ZZ Top

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Nothing Remains-Chimaira

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Nookie-Limp Bizkit *shudder*

I or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Ice Age Babe Land - Natalie Portmans Shaved Head

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't be cruel - Elvis

L

Evening Songsters!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Leper Messiah-Metallica (love this album)

H

Hi Ms.Chik!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Hush Hush - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head

H Hagain. lolz.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

How Was I To Know - John Michael Montgomery


W


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome To Jamrock - Damien Marley

K


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Kool Roc Bass-Lo Fidelity Allstars

S!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

New Boner - Shoot The Moon

RRRRRRRR Matey.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Ruff In The Jungle Business-The Prodigy

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Abscess-Exterminate

T or E,honey...


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

S**t Faced-Tankard

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Dancing On Pegs - Test Icicles

S again, sorry m'dear!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Seducing The Phallus Throne-Sarpanitum (I freakin' LOVE this band...!)

N or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Now I'm All Over The Shop - Maximo Park

Going for the P, Wheeeee! Double pun, boosh!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Poison Messiah-Abscess 

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Hail Hail Spit N' Drool - The Hives

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Love In An Elevator-Aerosmith

R


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 26, 2008)

Rappers Delight - Sugar Hill Gang

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Take Me Down - Alabama

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Nicest Thing - Kate Nash

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Gotta Getaway-Stiff Little Fingers (Awesome Punk!)

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

You are - Lionel Ritchie

R or E

Happy Saturday all!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Epidemic Of Hate-Dying Fetus

T or E

Happy saturday to you too,ma'am...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

Please don't call me 'ma'am'..makes me feel OLD

Chik is fine 

Three times a lady - Lionel Ritchie

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes I Do- Rascal Flatts


O


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

On A Beach - Richard Ashcroft

H


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hold Me Down- Motion City Soundtrack


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

New Level-Pantera

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

Layla - Eric Clapton

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Awash In Gore-Splatterhouse

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

Release Me - Conway Twitty

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Epidemic-Slayer

C


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Careful - Hot Chip

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Left Hand Path-ENTOMBED!

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Handlebars - Flobots

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Spiders In The Night-Ozzy Osbourne

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Tits On The Radio - Scissor Sisters

OOOOOOOHHH!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Obsolete Deterrence-Dying Fetus

C oooooooooor E!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheaper - Boy Kill Boy

R. 

Srsly, look!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Radiation Sickness-Repulsion

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Stick To The Status Quo - High School Musical

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Overt Enemy-Slayer

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

You Never Wash Up After Yourself _ Radiohead

F

totally did the underscore on purpose yeah.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Flesh That Lies Beneath-To Separate The Flesh From The Bones

H 

Uh-huh,sure you did,honey...


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Have I Been A Fool? - Jack Penate

L or ?

Shush you! I'm mildly drunk and in that context, punctuation means not a thing! You're lucky I'm not somehow type slurring.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Leeches-Verbal Abuse

S

Type slurring? LOL


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Scale - Interpol

E or L

I'm sure it's possible...

Maybe some ooooveeeeeer uuuuuseeeeee oooooof vooooooweeeeeeeeels?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Life?-Napalm Death

F or E or ? (find a song beginning with ? and I shall be impressed.)


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Fabulously Lazy - Franz Ferdinand

Y

I don't know why I even tried to find a song with ? at the beggining >_<


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Young At Heart-Frank Sinatra.

T.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

Together We Can - The Cheetah Girls 


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Normal Guy 2 - Jon Lajoie 

I know there are songs that start with 2, but I will understand if you chose to go for the Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

You're Not Alone-Olive

N or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Everyday - High School Musical

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Your Rotting Face-Autopsy

C or E

(this is a retread)


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

C'mon C'mon - Von Bondies

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Necrotizing-Whitechapel

G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Get Your Hands Off My Woman - The Darkness

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gotta Be Something More - Sugarland

R or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Rise Of The Eagles - 80's Matchbox B-Line Disaster

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Show No Mercy-Slayer

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Road To Nowhere - Zack Harmon

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Eternity Too Short-Decapitated

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Two of a Kind Working On A Full House - Garth Brooks

E of S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Spybreak! (Short One)-The Propellerheads

N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Red Morning Light - Kings Of Leon

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ooops! Looks like we posted at the same time PixelPops!

Tears on My Guitar - Taylor Swift

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Ride The Lightning-Metallica (One of my favorite albums...EVAAAAR...)

G please.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

Good Time Comin' On - Chuck Wicks	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nobody - Sylvia

Y


----------



## disturbed3131 (Sep 28, 2008)

Young turks-Rod Stewart


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2008)

Starin' Through My Rear View - 2pac

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Words I Couldn't Say - Rascal Flatts



Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Youth - MGMT

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hang Together -	Randy Newman 


R


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Ring Ring (Hey Hey Hey) - De La Soul

G

I think... someone will correct me i'm sure.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Grind-Alice In Chains

D


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Davidian - Machine Head

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing Left To Mutilate-Cannibal Corpse

T or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2008)

The Dark Ages - Soulfly

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Set Speed-DJ Krust

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't Turn Around - ace of Base


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark Age-Vader

G or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Glamourous Indie Rock And Roll - The Killers

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Living In Denial-Napalm Death (I neeeed more of these albums...)

L


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Let's Make Love And Listen To Death From Above - CSS

E or V.

or both. you know.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Village People Of The Damned-Gorerotted

D!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

Vincent ---Don McLean
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Twelve Pains of Christmas - Bob Rivers	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Sold Short-Napalm Death

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ten Rounds With Jose Cuervo - Tracy Byrd	


O


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Only You-Nookie

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

Unchain My Heart--Joe Cocker
T


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Take It Easy-The Eagles
Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Teacher, Teacher - .38 Special	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

River Deep,Mountain High-Ike and Tina Turner

H


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Halo - Soil

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

One Bad Apple-The Osmonds

E or L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Like The Rain - Clint Black

N


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 28, 2008)

Nobody - Johnny Cash

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Denial - Ozzy Osbourne

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

Longer---Dan Fogelberg
R


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Rag-Na-Rok = GWAR

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep Your Change - Loretta Lynn


G or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Vibrations-The Beach Boys

S


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 28, 2008)

Something Against You - The Pixies

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Upside Down - Tommy Alverson

N


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 28, 2008)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2008)

Stranger, Killer, King - Six

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good As Gone - Little Big Town

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Electric Feel	- MGMT	


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Love Story - Taylor Swift

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Your Whole Life Long - Twila Paris


G


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 29, 2008)

Genius - Kings Of Leon

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet Amelia - Aaron Neville


A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

Angels Among Us - Alabama

S


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

Sad Affair - Simple Minds

R


----------



## viracocha (Sep 29, 2008)

Rock Hard, Ride Free-- Judas Priest

E, E, or R...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Revolt---Gorefest

T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell Al Green - The Smittens

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

No More Tears-Ozzy Osbourne

S plz

Hiya Pixel!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 29, 2008)

Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E or U.

Hiya Tom! How's it diddling?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Entering The Faustian Soul-Behemoth

L

Not too bad,Ms Pixel.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Love Lockdown - Kanye West	


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 29, 2008)

Not Even Jail - Interpol

L

Glad to hear it Tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Legacy Chain-Galvanic

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nowhere to Go, Nowhere to Be - Kenny Chesney


B or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Breed To Breathe-Napalm Death

H or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Hell is for children - Pat Benetar

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Necrotic Apologues-The County Medical Examiners

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Lickin'-The Black Crowes

'or N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues

N

Hiya Tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

No Will To Live-Possessed

V or E


Hi!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Venus - The Bangles

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

Southern Cross-- Crosby Stills and Nash
S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Stabbed In The Throat-Cannibal Corpse

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Take a Picture - Filter

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Rewind-Obituary

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Diamond Girl - Seals & Croft

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Lounge Act-Nirvana

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Time is on my side( yes it is! ) - Stones

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Dead Dred-Dred Bass (old school jungle)

D plz


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Defy You - Offspring

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Ubermensch-Scorngrain (cyber thrash FTW) 

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hot N Cold - Katy Perry	


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Destroy The Opposition-Dying Fetus

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Never Without You - Ringo Starr 


U


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Ugliness And Secretions-Autopsy

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Shattered (Turn the Car Around) - O.A.R.	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 30, 2008)

Revolution Is My Name - Pantera

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Miss Independent - Ne-Yo	


T


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 30, 2008)

Tomorrow - Morrissey 

W


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

Wishing Well - Terence Trent D'Arby 

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking for the Next Best Thing - Warren Zevon

G


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 30, 2008)

Gratitude - Killing Joke

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 30, 2008)

Electricity - 311

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

You Could Be Mine-Guns 'N' Roses

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 30, 2008)

New Kid In Town --- The Eagles
N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Nose Job - James Brown

B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 30, 2008)

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Love Lockdown - Kanye West	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Necromancer-Sepultura

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

You're Not From Brighton-Fatboy Slim

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nothing But the Radio On - Dave Koz 


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Nothing Else Matters-Metallica

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 30, 2008)

Sex Has Made Me Stupid - Robots In Disguise

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Down In Flames - Stoney LaRue

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Shredded Humans-Cannibal Corpse

S...


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 30, 2008)

Shock Horror - Midasuno

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

rainbow- jack johnson


w


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Words Get In the Way - Trace Adkins	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yard Sale - Sammy Kershaw

E or L


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Every Light In the House - Trace Adkins


S or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 1, 2008)

Stars On The Water - George Strait

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

Give It Up- The Format

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

Pick Me Up On Your Way Down - Martina McBride	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Rebirth Of Terror-Malevolent Creation

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 1, 2008)

Reflecting - Lethal Bizzle

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Golden Brown-The Stranglers (Love it!)

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Native New Yorker--Odyssey
R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Run To The Hills-Iron Maiden

S


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 1, 2008)

Seems 2 Be - Dizzee Rascal

E or B


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Born In A Casket - Cannibal Corpse

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Train Train----Blackfoot
N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Nannou---Aphex Twin

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2008)

Unity in Paris - Eden Park

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Signs--Tesla
S


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 1, 2008)

Secret Heart - Fiest

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Metal Militia-Metallica 

A! For a change!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

Annie Use Your Telescope- Jacks Mannequin

PorE


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2008)

Prodigal Son - Bad Religion

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

Not Givin' Up - Natasha Bedingfield	


P


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor From Attacks From He Who Is In The Water-Nile

R


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 1, 2008)

Repentance - Dream Theater

C or E.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

Chattahoochie - ALan Jackson

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

In The Name Of God-Slayer

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

To The Wall-Sepultura

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

Love Story - Taylor Swift	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet-Bachman Turner Overdrive

Time for 'T'


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

T-Shirt - Shontelle	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

They Deserve To Die-Cannibal Corpse

E or I


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 1, 2008)

In My Arms - Randy Rogers Band

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Spotlight - Jennifer Hudson	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

This Will Be-Natalie Cole

B or E


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Elisa -Serge Gainsbourg

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

All Within My Hands-Metallica

S


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Star bellied boy- Bikini kill

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

You Know (part one)-Ozzy Osbourne

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Gets Me Through-Ozzy Osbourne

H


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Her Jazz _Huggy Bear


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Zombie-The Cranberries

I or E


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Everybody hurts_R.E.M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Sultans Of Swing-Dire Straits

G


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Get gone-Fiona apple


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Eddie's Gun-The Kooks

N


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

No aloha-The breeders


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Acid Death-Tankard

H


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Hand in Glove- The Smiths


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Elegy-Machine Head

Y


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Your mirror-Luna chicks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Real Eyes,Realize,Real Lies-Machine Head

S


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Sir psycho sexy- Red hot chillies


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Your Latest Trick-Dire Straits

K


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Killing moon- Echo and the bunnymen


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Negative Approach-Napalm Death

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hot N Cold - Katy Perry	


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Dirge Inferno-Cradle Of Filth

O


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Only straight girls wear dresses-Cunts with attitude


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Suffer The Children-Napalm Death

N


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Nevermind-Nirvana


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Demons' Theme-LTJ Bukem

E or M


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Milk-Garbage


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Knights Of The 21st Century-Hammerfall

Y


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Young at heart-The bluebells


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

The Baby - Blake Shelton

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2008)

You Don't Mean Anything - Simplpe Plan

G


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

God save the queen-Sex pistols

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

No Funeral For The Last-Scorngrain

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 2, 2008)

True Romance - Sliverstein

E or C


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Cold Gettin' Dumb-Just Ice

B!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

big girls you are beautiful-mika


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Line On The Wall-Unsane

L again


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Light On - David Cook	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

No Good (Start The Dance)-The Prodigy

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Crush - David Archuleta	


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Hell Awaits - Slayer

S 

Hi Maria.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

So Long, So Long - Dashboard Confessional


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Gor Gor - GWAR

R,people.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Return to Sender - Elvis

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

Renegade---Styx
D or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Dormant Bodies Bursting-Cannibal Corpse

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

hi ya !!

Disturbia	- Rihanna	


A


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

An End To The Misery-Autopsy

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

You may be right - Billy Joel

Hiya g.f!



T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

The Matter Of Splatter-Exhumed

R plz


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Ramblin' Man - Allman Brothers

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nah! - Shania Twain


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Hammer Smashed Face-Cannibal Corpse

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't Believe It - T-Pain	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

There is love - the wedding song (sung by Paul from Peter, paul and mary)

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Vicious-Lou Reed

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> The Axe Will Fall-Cattle Decapitation
> 
> L



Uh, Tom....it was V or E...not T

??


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Fix'd it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Service For A Vacant Coffin-Autopsy

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Nasty Boys - Janet Jackson

S


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

Shallow Water- The Shivers


R


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 2, 2008)

Riders On The Storm - The Doors

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Mauled To Death - Autopsy

H


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Mama- Kanye West


A


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

A Violent Reaction-American Head Charge

n


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nothing But The Tail Lights- Clint Black


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Schematics - Dying Fetus

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sick and Tired - Cross Canadian Ragweed

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dangerous Man - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

News-Dire Straits

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 3, 2008)

Small Town Girl - Steve Wariner

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Lobotomised - Autopsy

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

Desperado---The Eagles
O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh My Gosh-Undercover Agent

H


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 3, 2008)

Hit It From the Side - The Grilled Lincolns

E or D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Death Walking Terror-Cannibal Corpse

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Right Now (Na Na Na) - Akon	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

World O' Filth - GWAR

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Human - The Killers


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

No Excuses - Alice In Chains

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift


O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Over The Mountain-Ozzy Osbourne

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Noon Day - Kalai	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

Yellow River--Christie
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

You Can't Kill Terror - GWAR

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ride - Trace Adkins


E or D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Decay Of Granduer - GWAR

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rockin' With the Rhythm of the Rain - The Judds


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Nomad - Sepultura

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 3, 2008)

Do You Feel The Same - Silverchair

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Every Light in the House - Trace Adkins


S or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Renegades, Rebels and Rogues - Tracy Lawrence


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 4, 2008)

Soil - System of a Down

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Lessons Learned - Tracy Lawrence


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't stop believing - Journey

G

Good Afternoon Songsters!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Green Light - John Legend	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Three Little Pigs---Green Jello
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Spotlight - Jennifer Hudson	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

This Guy's In Love With You - Herb Alpert

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Unwritten - Hilary Weeks	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Unwritten - Hilary Weeks
> 
> 
> N



Now,Diabolical - Satyricon

L,folks...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Love Remains the Same - Gavin Rossdale	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Marekesh Express = CSN

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

She Never Cried In Front of Me - Toby Keith


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

My Maria --Brooks&Dunn * for you, our Maria *
A


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

A Skull Full Of Maggots-Cannibal Corpse

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> My Maria --Brooks&Dunn * for you, our Maria *
> A



ahhh... Thanks Chikie!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

She Wouldn't Be Gone - 


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Every Bone Broken - Cannibal Corpse

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks


C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Confessions-Possessed

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Shaft--Isaac Hayes
T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Tall Cans--The(?)Transplants

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Soul Shine ---The Allman Brothers Band
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Neither one of us - Gladys Knight

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Staring From The Abyss-Origin

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

No Suprises-Radiohead

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Summertime - Kenny Chesney


M or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 4, 2008)

End Of The Movie - Cake


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

In My Head-TSOL

D


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 4, 2008)

dirty - christina aguilera (only because we heard it at the club last night haha!)

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Headbanger Facerip-Municiple Waste

P,please.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

FayeDaniels said:


> dirty - christina aguilera (only because we heard it at the club last night haha!)
> 
> H



The letter for this song would be "Y" (last letter of the song). You can't just pick random letters for the next person to use. 

You use the last letter of the song, except if it is an "E", then you can use the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Put a Girl In It - Brooks & Dunn	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Tarantula-Pendulum feat. $pyda and tenor fly

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

All I Want to Do - Sugarland

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Overkill - Motorhead

An '*L*'.You has it.


----------



## StellaMaris (Oct 4, 2008)

Like a Book ~ Kosheen

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Keep You - Sugarland


U


----------



## StellaMaris (Oct 4, 2008)

Underwater Sunlight ~ Tangerine Dream


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 4, 2008)

Take It To The Limit - The Eagles

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

The Twelve Pains of Christmas - Bob Rivers


S


----------



## Deven (Oct 5, 2008)

Strangelove- Depeche Mode

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Everything to Everyone - Everclear


N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

El Distorto de Melodica- Everclear


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Angel - Natasha Bedingfield	

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Angel - Natasha Bedingfield
> 
> L



Leave Me Alone - Michael Jackson

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Everytime We Touch - CASCADA 


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Everytime We Touch - CASCADA
> 
> 
> H



Hellhole - Abscess

E or L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Love Is Gone - David Guetta & Chris Willis	


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Love Is Gone - David Guetta & Chris Willis
> 
> 
> N or E



New Faith-Slayer

H


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Heat Dies Down- The Kaiser Chiefs


N


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 5, 2008)

No I In Threesome - Interpol

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Evil Eye-Fu Manchu


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Everything Will Be Alright - The Killers

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Take Your Time (Do It Right) - The S.O.S. Band	

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Take Your Time (Do It Right) - The S.O.S. Band
> 
> M or E



Maniac Forces-Tankard

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Superwoman - Alicia Keys	


N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

New Slang- The Shins


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> New Slang- The Shins
> 
> 
> G



Good God-KoRn

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 5, 2008)

Delta Dawn - Helen Reddy

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nothin' But A Love Thing - Daryl Worley

G


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 5, 2008)

Good Vibrations, The Beach Boys

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Shake, Rattle & Roll - Big Joe Turner	


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Les Boys - Dire Straits

S


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

Silly little man - Rick James

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N again


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Never There- Cake


RorE


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Robbing The Grave-Autopsy

V or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 5, 2008)

Vogue - Madonna

E or U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 5, 2008)

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't We Almost Have It All - Whitney Houston

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Love In This Club - Usher	


B


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Beat It - Michael Jackson 

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Trading Places - Usher	


S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns 'n' Roses 

E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

No Other Love - John Legend	


V or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Troubadour - George Strait	


R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

That Song In My Head - Julianne Hough	


D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Now or Never - High School Musical Cast	


R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Rhythm Is Gonna Get You - Gloria Estefan

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Umbrella - Rihanna	


A


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Absolutely (Story Of A Girl) - Nine Days 

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

La la Land - Demi Lovato	


D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't Think I'm Not - Kandi

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

The Time of My Life - David Cook



F or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic Voyage - Coolio 

E or G


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Relentless Beating-Cannibal Corpse

G


----------



## mergirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Goo -sonic youth

o


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Orange Crush-R.E.M

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 6, 2008)

How Do I Live - Trisha Yearwood

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Venus,The Bringer Of Peace-Gustav Holst (If this isn't allowed,I'll change it).

C or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2008)

Clenched Fist - Sepultura

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Tubthumping - Chumbawamba	


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Clenched Fist - Sepultura
> 
> T




The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Save Tonight - Eagle-Eye Cherry	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Save Tonight - Eagle-Eye Cherry
> 
> 
> T




The Sound-Lunatic Calm

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Déjà Vu (Uptown Baby) - Lord Tariq & Peter Gunz	


U


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Déjà Vu (Uptown Baby) - Lord Tariq & Peter Gunz
> 
> 
> U



Unchained Melody-Hy Zaret

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

You Get What You Give - New Radicals	


V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You Get What You Give - New Radicals
> 
> 
> V or E



Vengence Unleashed-Dying Fetus

YOU GETS A 'D'


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Der Kommissar - After the Fire	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Der Kommissar - After the Fire
> 
> 
> R




Right Here,Right Now-Fatboy Slim


W :happy:


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

Wanted Dead Or Alive---Bon Jovi
V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Rabid Wolves (For Christ)-Napalm Death

That's a '*T*'


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

Too Drunk--Buck Cherry
K


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Killing Time-Obituary

E or M


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr. Bojangles---Bob Dylan
S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Slut Machine-MonsterMagnet

E or N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

(Hello everyone!!  )

Nookie - Limp Bizkit

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

I Predict a Riot-The Kaiser Chiefs

T


Hello Chica!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell	


V or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

(*Waves* hi Adamantoise, how are ya today?)

Voodoo - Godsmack 

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Old-MachineHead

D

I'm doing just fine,honey.  How 'bout you?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

(I'm doing great, ty!!  )

Devil Without A Cause - Kid Rock 

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Solid Rock-Dire Straits

K


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down

T or E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

Two Coins- Dispatch


S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Stoned - Smash Mouth 

D


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Jamie... Sincerely Me- hellogoodbye


MorE


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

My Own Prison - Creed 

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys	


N or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Naked - Goo Goo Dolls

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dreamer - Chris Brown	


R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Ridin' - Buckcherry 

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

Northern Sky - Nick Drake	


Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 7, 2008)

You Were Meant For Me - Jewel 

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

(The) Mummers' Dance - Loreena McKennitt	


C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 7, 2008)

Come Together---the Beatles
R


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 7, 2008)

remembering the first time - Simply Red

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Every Planet We Reach Is Dead-Gorillaz

D


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 7, 2008)

Die Eier Von Satan - Tool 

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Na Na Na Na Naa-Kaiser Chiefs

A


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 7, 2008)

All Around The World - Red Hot Chili 

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Dead London-Jeff Wayne

N


----------



## Les8 (Oct 7, 2008)

Not Alone - Augustana

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

None But My Own-Machine Head

Hello Les8


----------



## Les8 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nolita Fairytale - Vanessa Carlton

L or E

Hi there


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Live In A Hole-Pantera

L or E (HOW EVIL OF ME,TEE-HEE  )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

Love Remains the Same - Gavin Rossdale	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Eight Models In A Sauna-REQ

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

All Summer Long - The Rock Heroes	


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Gwaan - Three Disciples

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nothing But the Blood - Hillsong United	


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Davidian-Machine Head

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 8, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

No One Else Knows - Building 429	


S


----------



## viracocha (Oct 8, 2008)

Sentinel- Judas Priest

L


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

Less Than You Think- Wilco


K


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kathy's Song - Simon & Garfunkel 


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Give a little bit - Supertramp

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

TV II-Ministry

I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

I love you - Climax Blues Band

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Ultrasonic Sound-The Hive

D for Ms JerseyChik.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Drive - R.E.M

V or E

Evenin' Tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Venus,Bringer Of Peace-Gustav Holst

C or E

How are ya doing?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Cryin' Time - Lorrie Morgan

M or E

Good thanks  you?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Mayhem-Sepultura

M

I'm good thanx.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Maria (Shut Up and Kiss Me) - Willie Nelson	


A


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

AEIOU- Charlotte Sometimes


U


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

U Ain't S**t-GWAR

T


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

The Way I Am- Ingrid Michaelson


M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Mandatory Suicide-Slayer

D or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 8, 2008)

Do What You Wanna Do - Lords Of Acid

O


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

On Your Porch- The Format


----------



## Les8 (Oct 8, 2008)

Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 8, 2008)

Les8 said:


> Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles
> 
> U or N



Les8, you only give the next poster a choice as to which letter to use next if the last letter ends in E, other than that... its just the last letter. 

Naked - Goo Goo Dolls 

D


----------



## Les8 (Oct 8, 2008)

haha oops ok thanks 

Delayed Devotion - Duffy

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 8, 2008)

No problem.. I did the same mistake at first, hehe. 

No Place To Hide - Korn

D or E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

Delicate- Damien Rice


TorE


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 8, 2008)

Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - Joe Nichols

F


----------



## Les8 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fool - Marie Digby

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2008)

Loser - 3 Doors Down

R


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 9, 2008)

RESPECT - Aretha Franklin

Q


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

space_dazee said:


> RESPECT - Aretha Franklin
> 
> Q



The game is played by using the LAST LETTER OF THE SONG TITLE. So based on your song choice, the next player would use the letter "T". The only exception is when the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself. 


Gotta Be Somebody - Nickelback	


Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 9, 2008)

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

Next - N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson
> 
> Next - N



Where did you get "E" from. The next letter to use was "Y", so your song should have started with a "Y". :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Not Right Now - Ashton Shepherd	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

Wishing On A Star-Rose Royce

R


----------



## mergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Rape me-Nirvana

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

Enchanted Bodies-Gruesome Stuff Relish

S


----------



## mergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear

Y


----------



## Les8 (Oct 9, 2008)

You Are The One - Shiny Toy Guns

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

Enchanted Bodies-Gruesome Stuff Relish

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 9, 2008)

Stay - Sugarland

Y

Hello songsters!!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah- Usher

H


Hey TJC!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hot N Cold - Katy Perry	


D


----------



## mergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Dig me out-sleater kinney

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

The Last Survivor-Gruesome Stuff Relish

Arrrgh...

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 9, 2008)

Runnin' like the wind -Marshall Tucker Band

D


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't Worship Me - Matt Nathanson

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

Mutha Fukkka-Dj Hype feat MC Fats

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 9, 2008)

All of me - Willie Nelson

M or E


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 9, 2008)

More Than This - 10,000 Maniacs

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2008)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground 

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2008)

"You Belong to Me" - The Duprees (1962)

E or M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Shake It - Metro Station	


T


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The game is played by using the LAST LETTER OF THE SONG TITLE. So based on your song choice, the next player would use the letter "T". The only exception is when the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself.
> 
> 
> Gotta Be Somebody - Nickelback
> ...



Ah, I was confused. It was late forgive me :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

space_dazee said:


> Ah, I was confused. It was late forgive me :doh:



not a problem... hope you enjoy playing the game


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Take a Bow - Rihanna	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Words Of Evil-Obituary

L


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2008)

la la love you- The pixies

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Unbreakable-Evermore

L or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Everyday Is Like Sunday - Morrissey

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

You and Me and the Devil Makes 3-Marilyn Manson

3 or S


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Silent Night - Bon Jovi

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Take On Me-A-Ha

E or M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 10, 2008)

Moments - Emerson Drive

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Scum-Napalm Death 
M


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

mellow my mind - Simply Red

D


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dirt - Alice In Chains

T


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

To Sheila - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> To Sheila - Smashing Pumpkins
> 
> A



Angel Of Death-Slayer

H


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 10, 2008)

hello- lionel Richie

o


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Off With Their Heads-Scorngrain

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 10, 2008)

Send in the clowns - Judy Collins

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Suedehead - Morrissey

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Domination-Pantera

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 10, 2008)

Nights in white satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nobodys Fool - Avril Lavigne

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Longview-Green Day

W


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

Wassermusik - Handel

K


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kill The King - Megadeth \m/

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Grace-Ministry

C or E


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

Exaltation - Matisyahu

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

New Paradise-Scorngrain

S or E


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

Symphony No. 9 - Beethoven

Y?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes Sir I Can Boogie-Baccara

I or E


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm the Only Gay Eskimo- Corky and the Juice Pigs

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Orgasmatron-Motorhead

N


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

Nymphetamine - Cradle of Filth

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

(Empty) Tankard-Tankard

D


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

Discovery Channel- Bloodhound Gang

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Live Your Life - T.I.	


F or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 11, 2008)

Everybodys Fool - Evanescence

L


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

Life On Mars - David Bowie.

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sweet Child O Mine - Guns N' Roses

N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

Never Again - Nickelback

N


----------



## george83 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

T


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies.

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies.
> 
> H or E



Higher - Heide Montag

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Right Now (Na Na Na) - Akon	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Worm Infested-Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## Kacki (Oct 11, 2008)

Die Another Day- Madonna

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea Yea - Georgie Fame 


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

A broken wing - Martina McBride

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Golgotha-Besigied

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

A better love next time - Dr. Hook

M or E

Evening, songsters!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Morbid Visions-Sepultura

S 

Hi TJC


----------



## intraultra (Oct 11, 2008)

"sentimental heart" - she & him

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

The Ground beneath her feet - U2

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Take a Bow - Rihanna	


W


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 11, 2008)

Torn................Natalie Imbruglia

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Now or Never - High School Musical Cast	


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

Right Right Now Now - Beastie Boys

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Womanizer - Britney Spears	


**How about that.. the same song I just posted in the Music Lover's Baker's Dozen... 


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Reptile - Pica Fierce

E or L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Love Remains the Same - Gavin Rossdale	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Meat Sandwich-GWAR

H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

Home again - Carole king

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Never Too Late - Michael Franti & Spearhead	


t or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 12, 2008)

Texas Angel - Honeybrowne

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lowdown - Boz Scaggs

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nonny Nonny - Chris Rice	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

Look To Your Orb For The Warning-Monster Magnet

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Gotta Be Somebody - Nickelback	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

Your Latest Trick-Dire Straits

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

King Nothing -Metallica

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

Girl In The Fire-Pendulum

E or R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rockstar - Nickelback	


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

Run on - Moby

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothin' to Lose - Trisha Yearwood	


S or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

Shroud Of Mysticism-Cephalectomy

M

Evenin' Maria.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 12, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Shroud Of Mysticism-Cephalectomy
> 
> M
> 
> Evenin' Maria.


"My Girl" - The Temptations (1965)

L


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 12, 2008)

Live Out the String - Marc Cohn

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

Got Me Wrong - Alice In Chains

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 12, 2008)

"Good Golly Miss Molly" - Little Richard

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Evenin' Maria.



Hi ya!


Yellow Angels - Senses Fail	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

Somewhere In The Yard - Splatterhouse

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

Devil or Angel - Bobby Vee

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

LIFE-Dillinja

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fall for You - Secondhand Serenade	


U


----------



## Mythik (Oct 13, 2008)

Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie

R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2008)

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Neptune Towers-Darkthrone

S


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sad Songs Walking- Danny Schmidt


G


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 13, 2008)

Gypsies, tramps and thieves _ cher

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Ebeneezer Good-The Shamen

D


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Digging A Ditch- DMB


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Hero-Ministry

O


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Old Apartment- Barenaked Ladies


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

The Hillside Stranglers-Splatterhouse

S


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Superstar- Sonic Youth


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Rooster - Alice In Chains

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 13, 2008)

Roll With Me - Montgomery Gentry	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

May The Flesh Be With You-Defleshed

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Unsung Hero - Terri CLark

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Once Upon A Time In The West-Dire Straits

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 13, 2008)

Take Me Home, Country Roads - John Denver	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Something In The Way-Nirvana

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Bealtes

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Nazi Punks Fuck Off-Napalm Death

F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Feelin' ALright - Joe Cocker

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Talk Dirty To Me-Poison

E or M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

<whispering in Tom's ear>

Express yourself - Madonna

F


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2008)

Firecracker - Josh Turner

R


----------



## steely (Oct 13, 2008)

Russians-Sting

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2008)

Seminole Wind - John Anderson

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't Think I Don't Think About It - Darius Rucker	


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2008)

Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Name - The Goo Goo Dolls	



M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

My Life - Billy Joel

F or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Fiend For Blood-Autopsy

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't You Know You're Beautiful - Kellie Pickler	


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Long Way From Home - Fatboy Slim

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts	


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Hell Awaits - Slayer

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds So Good	- Ashton Shepherd	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

Dream - Everly Brothers

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Monolith - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins


K


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert	


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Destined To Fester-Autopsy

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Relentless - Jason Aldean	


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2008)

"So Much In Love" - The Tymes (1963)

E or V


----------



## SweetNYLady (Oct 14, 2008)

"Every Now and Then" by Garth Brooks

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2008)

Night To Remember - Joe Diffie

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2008)

"Remember Then" - The Earls (1962)

(I used that as my theme song when I used to be an oldies DJ.)

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nowhere to Go, Nowhere to Be - Kenny Chesney	


B or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Baptizing The Dead - Splatterhouse

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Down the Road - Kenny Chesney	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

Devil With A Blue Dress---Mitch Ryder
S


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Stars - Roxette

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Steve Earle - Sugarland	

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

Even Now---Barry Manilow
W


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Wasted Life - Stiff Little Fingers

E or F


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 15, 2008)

Everything Will Be Alright - The Killers

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Twisted Mass Of Burnt Decay-Autopsy

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

You're Not A Number - Chris Rea

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Rock The Hell Outta You-Lordi

U


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 15, 2008)

Under Pressure - Queen

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

Not Now But Soon - Imogen Heap	


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Never Before - Deep Purple

E or R


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 16, 2008)

*Rebel Yell *- Billy Idol


*L*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 16, 2008)

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2008)

One Thousand Days In Sodom-Venom

M


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

Manta Ray - The Pixies


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 16, 2008)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Land Of Confusion - Genesis

N


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

Not Gonna Get Us - T.A.T.U.


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

Slow Dancing-Johnny Rivers
G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2008)

Geek----Autopsy

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

Kansas City - Brenda Lee


Y


----------



## steely (Oct 16, 2008)

Yellow Submarine-Beatles

E


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 17, 2008)

Everything Is Average Nowadays - Kaiser Chiefs

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Stig's In Love-Midfield General

E or V


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 17, 2008)

Valleri - The Monkees


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a Heartache - Juice Newton	


H or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 17, 2008)

Hero--Mariah Carey
O


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Ocean Club - Yello

B


----------



## steely (Oct 17, 2008)

Born to Run-Bruce Springsteen

N


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 17, 2008)

Novacaine For The Soul - Eels

L


----------



## B68 (Oct 17, 2008)

So afraid - Fleetwood Mac > Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## B68 (Oct 17, 2008)

B68 said:


> So afraid - Fleetwood Mac > Lindsey Buckingham



X cuse me...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 17, 2008)

B68 said:


> So afraid - Fleetwood Mac > Lindsey Buckingham



D

Dance with me _ Orleans

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Mash The Sandwich-Keelhaul

H


----------



## B68 (Oct 17, 2008)

Charlot the harlot - Early Iron Maiden


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

To Lower Yourself (Blind Survitude)-Napalm Death

D or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Days of Elijah - Robin Mark


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Haunting The Chapel-Slayer

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Six Days - Burned In Effigy

S again,you lovely people


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Spooky - The Classics IV	


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Spooky - The Classics IV
> 
> 
> Y


"Ya Ya" - Lee Dorsey (1961)

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Arlington - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 18, 2008)

Never gonna give you up-Rick Astley

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Piece of Your Heart - Natasha Bedingfield	


T


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden

O


----------



## mergirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Only You -Portis Head

u


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Ultimate Devotion - Strung Out

N


----------



## mergirl (Oct 18, 2008)

No sleep till-Huggy bear

L


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Love Me Tender - Elvis

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Rats in the Hallway - Rancid

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2008)

You Should Be Dancing - The Bee Gees


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Gypsies, Tramps & Theives - Cher


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Stay Together For The Kids - Blink 182

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Squeeze Box - The Who

X


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

Xanadu-Olivia Newton-John

U

(That was difficult)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Awww come on Tom...you are a song master!!!

United We Stand - Brotherhood Of Man

D


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Dont Be Cruel - Elvis

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Laughter in the rain - Neil Sedaka

N


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Next In Line - Johnny Cash

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Next In Line - Johnny Cash
> 
> N or E



Exhume To Consume - Carcass

M or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Eightminutesupsidedown - 36 Crazy Fists

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

(A) Nightmare on My Street - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

To Kill Myself - Cannibal Corpse

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Frankenstein - Edgar Winter	


N


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothin' Song - Alice In Chains

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ghost Town - The Specials	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Frankenstein - Edgar Winter
> 
> 
> N



Nitro Burnin' Funny Bong - GWAR

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr
> 
> 
> S



Strong Arm Of The Law - Saxon ( love it!)

W


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Words - The Bee Gees

S


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

Screen Kiss-Thomas Dolby

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

steely said:


> Screen Kiss-Thomas Dolby
> 
> S



Summer Samba - Lalo Schfrin

A!!!!!!!!!


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Amercain Idiot - Green Day

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

All Summer Long--Kid Rock
G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

Go To Hell ---- GWAR

L


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

Look Sharp-Joe Jackson


P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Please please me - Beatles

M or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

Running Up That Hill--Kate Bush
L


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 18, 2008)

Let it be me--Colin Raye

E


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode

C or E


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

Can't get Enough Of Your Love,Babe-Barry White

E


----------



## John12 (Oct 18, 2008)

Everything I Do - Bryan Adams

O


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Orange County Girl - Gwen Stefani

L


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

Lost It-Boz Scaggs

T


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Kokomo - Beach Boys

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

One More Day - Diamond Rio

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

You and Me - Lifehouse

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

Meet In The Middle--Diamond Rio
L or E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2008)

"Every Beat of my Heart" - Gladys Knight & The Pips (1960)

T


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 19, 2008)

To where you are--Josh Groban

E


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Emily - Joanna Newsom

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

You may be right - Billy Joel

T


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

This Land Is Mine - Dido

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

None But My Own-MachineHead

N


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothings going to stop us now - starship

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Walk-Pantera

K


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Walk-Pantera
> 
> K



Oh walk thats the song I always give Bexy a lap dance to, ace tune \m/.

Kill The King - Megadeth

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Goddamn Electric - Pantera

C 


(awesome dude,lol)


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

Count Me In- Framing Hanley


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Norfolk Coast - The Stranglers

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

T-Shirt - Shontelle


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

The Manticore - To Separate The Flesh From The Bones

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Right Now (Na Na Na) - Akon	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Water Of Love-Dire Straits

E or V


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

Enemy- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

You're The One That I Want-Olivia Newton-John and John Travolta

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

This Is Halloween - The Citizens of Halloween	


N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

New Soul- Yael Naim


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Lowest Common Denominator - Napalm Death

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

Rehab ---Amy Winehouse
B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

Breakdown - Tom Petty

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

Name--Goo Goo Dolls
M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

Meet Me At My Window- Jack's Mannequin

W


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wake Up Dead - Megadeth

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Do You Believe Me Now - Jimmy Wayne

W


----------



## steely (Oct 19, 2008)

Walk Between The Raindrops-Donald Fagen

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

She Don't Know She's Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw

L


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Live and Let Die - Guns N' Roses

I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

I Was a Teenage Werewolf - The Cramps	


F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

For all we know - Carpenters

W


----------



## steely (Oct 19, 2008)

Wait-Sarah McLachlan

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Take a Bow - Rihanna	


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

Waterloo - ABBA

O


----------



## steely (Oct 19, 2008)

O Death-Ralph Stanley

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hot N Cold - Katy Perry	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Diamond Girl - Seals & Crofts

L


----------



## Les8 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lullabies - All Time Low

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Shattered (Turn the Car Around) - O.A.R.	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin

Y


----------



## Jester (Oct 20, 2008)

Yellow Cat (Slash) Red Cat - Say Anything

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago


N


----------



## Jester (Oct 20, 2008)

Natural Anthem - The Postal Service

M


----------



## Les8 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mannequin - Katy Perry

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn	


N


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

Now I Know-Lari White

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Womanizer - Britney Spears	

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nothing From Nothing - Billy Preston

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Nothing From Nothing - Billy Preston
> 
> G



Go To Hell! - GWAR

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins
> 
> 
> S



Style - M-Beat

E or L


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2008)

Last Lullaby Here-George Winston

E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

Everything I'm Not- The Veronicas


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2008)

Radio Havana - Rancid

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Already Gone - Sugarland


N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 20, 2008)

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there Chikie:wubu:
Stand Tall---Burton Cummings
L


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

Let My Love Open The Door- Peter Townshend


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

Roll The Dice-Lunatic Calm

E or C


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band	


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

Decathexis - Reth

S


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2008)

Sunny Came Home-Shawn Colvin

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

(Empty)Tankard-Tankard (German alco thrash ftw)

D


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2008)

Drive South-Suzy Bogguss

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

Hatchet To The Head - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't Do Me Like That-Tom Petty

T


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 20, 2008)

Tip - Finger Eleven 


P


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 20, 2008)

Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

FayeDaniels said:


> Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
> 
> K



Faye, you do mean "P" don't you as it is the last letter of the name of the song.

I'll go with "P", okay?

Put A Girl In It - Brooks & Dunn

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

That Song In My Head - Julianne Hough	


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Never Again - Kelly Clarkson


N


----------



## george83 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Slow Hand---Pointer Sisters
D


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 21, 2008)

Diamonds - Herb Alpert w/Janet Jackson

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 21, 2008)

Solitude - Barefoot Truth

D or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Danke Schoen - Wayne Newton	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 21, 2008)

Necrophiliac-Slayer

C


----------



## steely (Oct 21, 2008)

Countermoon-Donald Fagen

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nightswimming - R.E.M.	


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Golden Brown-The Stranglers

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Naked As We Came - Iron & Wine	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Money - The Flying Lizards

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

You Left the Water Running - W.C. Clark	


G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

Good As Gone - Little Big Town

N or E


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 22, 2008)

No One Is To Blame - Howard Jones.

E or M


----------



## george83 (Oct 22, 2008)

Emenius Sleepus - Green Day

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2008)

Superhero Brother - G. Love & Special Sauce

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rose Hip November - Vashti Bunyan	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

RagNaRok-GWAR

K


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

Kung Fu Fighting--Carl Douglas
G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Going Out Of My Head-Fatboy Slim

D


----------



## russianhacker69 (Oct 22, 2008)

_Digital love- Daft punk 

M _


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey,if the songs' name ends in E,you may take either the E or the letter next to it...

So...

Visions Of The Beast Within - Born Headless

N


----------



## russianhacker69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Hey,if the songs' name ends in E,you may take either the E or the letter next to it...
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



_sorry, I'm awee bit slow tonight -thought u were picking at random- _


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

It's alright-everyone slips up at least once around here.


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

New Kid In Town-Eagles

N


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 22, 2008)

Halcyon - Orbital

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Never Ending War - All Shall Perish

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rock and Roll - Led Zeppelin	


L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Lying And Weak - Decapitated

K


----------



## SweetNYLady (Oct 22, 2008)

Killing Me Softly -- Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

You've Got Another Thing Comin' - Judas Priest


N


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

Nineteen Forever-Joe Jackson

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions	


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Takin' Care of Business - Bachman-Turner Overdrive	


S


----------



## Ataru (Oct 23, 2008)

Show Me The Way - Styx

Y

~A


----------



## mergirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes sir i can boogie- baccara

E


----------



## george83 (Oct 23, 2008)

Epic - Faith No More

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Carry On Wayward Son - Kansas


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

No Angel----Dido
L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Layla - Derek & The Dominos	


A


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

Always Look at the Bright Side of Life - Monty Python

E


----------



## steely (Oct 23, 2008)

Fragile-Sting

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Left For Dead-Chimaira

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Detroit Rock City - Kiss


Y


----------



## steely (Oct 23, 2008)

Yellow-Coldplay

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Walk This Way - Run DMC


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 23, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Redundant-Green Day

T


----------



## steely (Oct 23, 2008)

The Sweetest Taboo-Sade

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh Well - Fleetwood Mac	


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

Love Story - Taylor Swift

Y


----------



## steely (Oct 24, 2008)

You're The First,The Last,My Everything-Barry White

G


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 24, 2008)

Giddy Giddy Carousel - Death in June

E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

Even In His Youth - Nirvana



H


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Have a nice day - Bon Jovi

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Young At Heart - Bananarama

T


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Turns To Ashes - 36 Crazy Fists

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Severed Head Stoning - Cannibal Corpse

G


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Garden Of Eden - Guns N' Roses

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Nation Over Nation - Tankard

N


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Numb - Disturbed

B


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 24, 2008)

Beach Baby - First Class

Y


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yesterdays - Guns N' Roses

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Seven Churches-Possessed (Thrash!!!) 

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Show Business - AC/DC

S


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 24, 2008)

She's a Killer - Alien Sex Fiend

R


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Rocket Man - Elton John

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Nothing Remains - Chimaira

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

No Charge--Shirley Caesar
G or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

Gone Country - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone - Brooks & Dunn	


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

No Limit-2 Unlimited (Oh no,I'm going into cheesy eurodance now,AAAAGH!)

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tough Little Boys - Gary allan


S


----------



## viracocha (Oct 24, 2008)

Shikuza Is A Machine Doctor-- Polysics

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Right Where I Need to Be - Gary Allan


B or E



***When the song ends in the letter "E", the next player has the option of using either the letter "E" or the letter before it. ***


----------



## steely (Oct 24, 2008)

Be Still My Beating Heart-Sting

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Time Waits for No One	- ambrosia

N or E


----------



## steely (Oct 24, 2008)

English Boy-Pete Townshend

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

You're the Only Woman - Ambrosia


N


----------



## steely (Oct 24, 2008)

Nothing Copares 2 U-Prince

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 24, 2008)

Uncalm - 311

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Magical Mystery Tour - Ambrosia


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Rain, The Park, and Other Things - The Cowsills


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 25, 2008)

Savior - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Rock in a Hard Place - Ambrosia

C or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 25, 2008)

Call You - Reel Big Fish

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

* I would like to introduce an addtional exception when the song ends in a "U"...... if everyone agrees to it

***If the song ends in a "U", the next player would have the option of using the "U" or the letter "J"*** 

I thought this would be a good exception rule since there are a ton of songs that start with the letter "J", but don't end with "J".



So.... what do people think?


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> * I would like to introduce an addtional exception when the song ends in a "U"...... if everyone agrees to it
> 
> ***If the song ends in a "U", the next player would have the option of using the "U" or the letter "J"***
> 
> ...



No need.

Unbelievable - Bob Dylan

L or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

* That sounds fine to me Maria*

Landslide--Stevie Nicks
D or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Die By The Sword-Slayer

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

Young Turks--Rod Stewart
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

South of Santa Fe - Brooks & Dunn 


F or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Flesh That Lies Beneath-To Separate The Flesh From The Bones

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hot N Cold - Katy Perry


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Dred Bass - Dead Dred

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

Super Freak---Rick James
K


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

King Of The Road - Roger Miller
D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest

T


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

The Father Who Must Be Killed - Morrissey

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Deviance-Slayer

C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Close to you - Carpenters

U or J


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Undying Hatred-Castrum

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


N


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

N.I.B. - Black Sabbeth

B


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Barbaric Bludgeonings-Cannibal Corpse

s


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Shoot To Thrill - AC/DC

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Living In Victory - Hammerfall

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This - Toby Keith

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Shame Of Mankind-BelchingBeet

D


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

(Don't Fear)The Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Rid The Darkness - Gadget

S


----------



## Les8 (Oct 25, 2008)

Shh... I've Got a Secret - Oh, Hush!

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

This Will Be - Natalie Cole

E or B


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Better In Time - Leona Lewis	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Michael Caine - Madness (This band rocked my world....)

N or E


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

No Ordinary Love-Sade

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Valley Of The Dolls-Generation X

S


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

Sunshine On My Shoulders-John Denver

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Strictly Social - Roni Size

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Live Your Life - T.I.	


F or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

We're All Alone-Boz Scaggs

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Now or Never - High School Musical Cast	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Renegade Snares - Omni Trio

S


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

So Much To Say-Dave Matthews Band

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Vol 1 Side 2 Track 2 - Bassbin Twins

2 (or k?)


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

Kick Out The Jams-Blue Oyster Cult

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sex On Fire - Kings of Leon	


R or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Exhausted - Foo Fighters

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't Panic - Tankard

C






Congrats on getting your second rep can,George.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Crush - David Archuleta	


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Halls of Decadence - Sarpanitum

C or E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 26, 2008)

Expectations- Bell & Sebastian


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

So Sorry - Feist	


Y


----------



## steely (Oct 26, 2008)

Year Of The Cat-Al Stewart

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Tell Laura I Love Her-Ricky Valance

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

(The) Ride - Joan As Police Woman

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Domination - Pantera

*N*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Not So Sweet Martha Lorraine - Country Joe & The Fish	


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

End of the Innocence - Don Henley

C or E


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 27, 2008)

Chasing Pavements - Adele

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine Superman - Donovan	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat Scratch Fever-Ted Nugent

R


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Riot On The Radio - The Dead 60's

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Original Nuttah-UK Apache and SHY FX

H

how's it goin',George?


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Original Nuttah-UK Apache and SHY FX
> 
> H
> 
> how's it goin',George?



How Soon Is Now - The Smiths

W

I'm alright, cold and tired though. Waiting for the irish stew bexy is cooking to warm my cockles.

How be yourself?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

george83 said:


> How Soon Is Now - The Smiths
> 
> W
> 
> ...




Where Has All The Love Gone? - Loggi

E or N

I'm nice and toasty,thank you. (I didn't mean that as a jab at you in anyway.  )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Eight Miles High - The Byrds	


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Eight Miles High - The Byrds
> 
> 
> H




Human After All - Daft Punk

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

"Let's Go All The Way" - Raydio 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> "Let's Go All The Way" - Raydio
> 
> Y



Yesterdays' Men - Madness

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

"Newness" - Musiq 

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> "Newness" - Musiq
> 
> S



Slaughterama - GWAR

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Along Comes Mary - The Association

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Along Comes Mary - The Association
> 
> Y




You're My World - Cilla Black

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do You Believe in Magic? - The Lovin' Spoonful	


C


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Do You Believe in Magic? - The Lovin' Spoonful
> 
> 
> C



Crown Of Thorns - Crytopsy

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears	


L


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shake A Leg - AC/DC

G



Adamantoise said:


> I'm nice and toasty,thank you. (I didn't mean that as a jab at you in anyway.  )



LOL lucky you, I'm bloody freezing, damn the price of oil *shakes fist*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Groovin (On A Sunday Afternoon) --The Young Rascals
N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn



N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn
> 
> 
> 
> N



Nudged - GWAR

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Devil With the Blue Dress On - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Necessary Evil - Armand Van Helden

L


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

Little Kawai-Steely Dan

I


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Ice Titan - Slayer

N


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

Would you quit with the N's you're killing me?

No Alibis-Eric Clapton

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Satans' Curse-Possessed

S or E


Terribly sorry,ma'am!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 27, 2008)

Sabotage - Beastie Boys

G or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotta Be Something More - Sugarland

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Ridicule-American Head Charge

E or L


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Eightminutesupsidedown - 36 Crazy Fists

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

News - Dire Straits

S,ha!


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stacked Actors - Foo Fighters

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Serve The Servants - Nirvana

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bloody hell another S

Shake Your Foundations - AC/DC

S

Mwahahahaha


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Schematics - Dying Fetus

S again,man.


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes - blink 182

S

How long can this last lol.


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

Sign 'O' The Times-Prince

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Strange Days - The Doors

S

LMAO


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Six Blade Knife - Dire Straits (sorry guys) 

F or E


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

Face The Face-Pete Townshend

C or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Six Blade Knife - Dire Straits (sorry guys)
> 
> F or E



you suck lol 

Eternal Life - Jeff Buckley

F or E again


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Force Fed Broken Glass - Cannibal Corpse

S


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

Teahouse On The Tracks-Donald Fagen

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sister I'm A Poet - Morrissey

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

To The Void -Sepultura

D


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Down Rodeo - Rage Against The Machine

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Orgasm Through Torture - Cannibal Corpse

R or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe

O or U

300th post yays


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Ubermensch - Scorngrain

H

Congrats George! THIS IS SPARTA!


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Half A Person - The Smiths

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice Boys - Gun's N Roses

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sailing - Christopher Cross	


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 28, 2008)

Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

You Might Think	- The Cars


K


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

King The King - Megadeth 

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

Grazing In The Grass - Hugh Masekela

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word - Elton John

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 28, 2008)

"Don't Be Afriad Of The Dark" - Robert Cray Band 

K


----------



## intraultra (Oct 28, 2008)

"Keep Your Hands Off My Baby" - Little Eva

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 28, 2008)

Year of the Cat - At Stewart

T


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Time After Time- Cyndi Lauper


MorE


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 28, 2008)

More Than Words---Extreme
S


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Swim- Jack's Mannequin

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Multitude Of Foes - Nile

S


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Short Skirt, Long Jacket- Cake


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Tunnel Of Love - Dire Straits

V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vans- The Pack


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Sick Of You - GWAR

U


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Unwell- Matchbox20

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Lose Yourself - Eminem

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

Faith - Geogre Michael


H


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Baby - No Doubt

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

You and I - Eddie Rabbitt and Crystal Gayle 


I


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

It Evolves On It's Own - Lunatic Calm (shame they only did two albums,I like their style  )

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley	


P


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

rickroll'd! 

Post Punk Progression - Cut La Roc

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nightshift - The Commodores	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 28, 2008)

Time in a bottle - Jim Croce

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Living Through Me - Pantera

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's Groove - Earth, Wind & Fire	


V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Very Ape - Nirvana

P or E


----------



## steely (Oct 28, 2008)

Parachutes-Coldplay

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sick and Tired - Cross Canadian Ragweed

D


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Drain You - Nirvana

O or U


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Joy - Teddy Pendergrass	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - The Ohio Express

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

You're Still the One - Shania Twain	


N or E


----------



## intraultra (Oct 29, 2008)

"Electric Bird" - Sia

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Desperado - Clint Black	


O


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Orange County Girl - Gwen Strefani

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 29, 2008)

Leave Me Alone (Ruby Red Dress) Helen Reddy

N or E

Evening Songsters!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Evel Knievel - Ceasefire V Deadly Avenger 

L



Greetings!


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Leper Messiah - Metallica (killer tune \m/)

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Hammer Of Justice - Hammerfall

C or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Estranged - Guns N Roses

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Devil Digger - Judas Preist

R


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Rest - Green Day

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 29, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart 

T

Hiya Tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Tonite - Supercar

T or E 

Howdy Ms Chik. :smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 29, 2008)

These eyes - the guess who

S


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Stuck With Me - Green Day

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine

K


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Gilded Lily - GWAR

Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 29, 2008)

You Gave Your Love To Me Softly - Weezer 

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

You're Easy On the Eyes - Terri Clark


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Smack My Bitch Up - The Prodigy

P


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 29, 2008)

Platypus (I Hate You) - Green Day 

U


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Underwear - Pulp

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 29, 2008)

Push It - Garbage 

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Take What I've Taken - American Head Charge

N


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Never Enough - The Cure

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

No One Else On Earth - Wynonna Judd	


H


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 29, 2008)

Hands - Jewel 
S


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Shut Up - The Bloodhound Gang

P


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 29, 2008)

Pretend To Be Nice - Josie And The Pussycats 

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Closer - Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 29, 2008)

Re-Arranged - Limp Bizkit

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Dormant Bodies Bursting -Cannibal Corpse

G


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 29, 2008)

Get Up, Get Out - Godsmack 

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

There's Your Trouble - Dixie Chicks	


L or E


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Experiment IV - Kate Bush

V


----------



## steely (Oct 29, 2008)

Vincent-Don Mclean

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

(This Ain't) No Thinkin' Thing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

Gone - Montgomery Gentry

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nothin' but the Taillights - Clint Black	


S


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLachlan



R


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 30, 2008)

Real Good Looking Boy - The Who

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

You Have The Right - Perfect Stranger

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 30, 2008)

Traffickers - The Reflecting Skin

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

She's Got The Rhythm - Alan Jackson

M


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 30, 2008)

Making Love Out Of Nothing At All - Air Supply

L


----------



## mergirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Life on mars -David bowie

s


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

She's in Love with the Boy - Trisha Yearwood	


Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 30, 2008)

Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer 

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Disco Lady - Johnnie Taylor	


Y


----------



## steely (Oct 30, 2008)

You and The Mona Lisa-Shawn Colvin

A


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 30, 2008)

Another Galaxy - Paul Simon

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 30, 2008)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters

K


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 30, 2008)

You Wanted More - Tonic

R or E


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 30, 2008)

Raised By Wolves - The Grilled Lincolns

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 30, 2008)

Simple Kind Of Life - No Doubt 

F or E


----------



## steely (Oct 30, 2008)

Follow Me-John Denver

M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 30, 2008)

My Sacrifice - Creed 

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 30, 2008)

Cold Gettin' Dumb - Just Ice

B


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 30, 2008)

Better Life - 3 Doors Down 

F or E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2008)

"For the Good Times" - Ray Price (1971)

S


----------



## steely (Oct 30, 2008)

Slit Skirts-Pete Townshend

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers In Your Hair) - Scott McKenzie	


O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oklahoma Breakdown - Stoney Larue

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues 


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Night To Remember - Joe Diffie

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Remember - Alberta Adams	


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Roll With Me - Montgomery Gentry

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mystery Train - Steve Earle	


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Never Let Me Go - The Holmes Brothers	


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

One Step At a Time - Jordin Sparks	


M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex

E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 1, 2008)

Editions of You - Roxy Music

Next -- _U_


----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2008)

Uptown Girl-Billy Joel

L


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 1, 2008)

London Calling - The Clash

G is next


----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 1, 2008)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

...and again, the letter *E*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

October - Evanescence

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Not Givin' Up - Natasha Bedingfield	


P


----------



## george83 (Nov 2, 2008)

Problem Child - AC/DC

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dark is the Night for All - a-ha

Next
*L*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 2, 2008)

Let Her Go and Start Over -Huey Lewis & the News

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

Roundabout - Yes

T


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2008)

True-Spandau Ballet

U or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

Express Yourself - Madonna

F


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 2, 2008)

Fear - Mudvayne

R


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 2, 2008)

Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake.

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yellow Fever - Fela Kuti	


r


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Red Sails In The Sunset - The Platters

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Thrash 'Til Death - Tankard

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

How Beautiful - Twila Paris


L


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2008)

Least Complicated-Indigo Girls

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dum Dum - Brenda Lee


M


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2008)

Money For Nothing-Dire Straits

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Good As Gone - Little Big Town

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Every Mile a Memory - Dierks Bentley	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins' version

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

East Bound and Down - Jerry Reed	


N


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

Nowhere Man-Beatles

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 3, 2008)

New Orleans - Gary "U.S." Bonds

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Southern Nights - Glen Campbell	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 3, 2008)

Solitude - Barefoot Truth

E or D


----------



## John12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Crying---Roy Orbison
G


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gone Country - Alan Jackson


Y


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Youthanasia - Megadeth

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus	


T


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Should've Been a Cowboy - Toby Keith	


Y


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

YMCA-Village People

A


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

America Is Not The World - Morrissey

D


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

Dancing Queen-Abba

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

No One Else On Earth - Wynonna Judd	


H


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Honor and Harmony - G. Love & Special Sauce	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2008)

You're Beginning To Get To Me - Clay Walker

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Empty Me - Chris Sligh	


M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2008)

More Than A Memory - Garth Brooks

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift


M or E


----------



## mergirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Everglade-L7

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Disturbia - Rihanna	


A



_***When the song ends in the letter "E", the next player has the option of using either the letter "E" or the letter before it. ***_


----------



## george83 (Nov 5, 2008)

Are You Ready - AC/DC

y


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Dancing In The Moonlight---King Harvest


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Drunk... - Buckcherry	


K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kiss Me In The Dark - Randy Rogers Band

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Keeps Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera	


R


----------



## Nas80 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ride a white horse - Goldfrapp

Next: "E"


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 6, 2008)

East to West - Michael Franti & Spearhead


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

That's As Close As I'll Get To Loving You - Aaron Tippin

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 6, 2008)

U-Fig - System of a Down

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Going Up The Country---Canned Heat


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Going Up The Country---Canned Heat



You Don't Even Know Me-Armand Van Helden Featuring Duane Harden

E or M,Guys and Gals!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

May Angels Lead You In--Jimmy Eat World
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Northern Sky - Nick Drake	


Y


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 6, 2008)

Yellow Submarine Beatles

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Eastern Glow - The Album Leaf	


W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

What I Wouldn't Give For Your Love - Kevin Fowler

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Experiment - Jamie Foxx	


T


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 7, 2008)

Time's A Wastin' ~ Erykah Badu

*~ N ~*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

No Diggity - Blackstreet & Dr. Dre	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2008)

You Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Maria 
She's Got The Look---Roxette
K


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Sugar**



Kiss Me In the Dark - Randy Rogers Band	


K


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeper Of The Stars--Tracy Byrd
S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> No Diggity - Blackstreet & Dr. Dre
> 
> 
> Y



Just wanted to say that I really like this song. 

Anyway,next letter is S...so...

Seducing The Phallus Throne - Sarpanitum

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

No Angel--Gregg Allman
L


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> No Angel--Gregg Allman
> L



Lunatic Of Gods' Creation - Deicide

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nothin' to Lose - Josh Gracin	


s or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Nothin' to Lose - Josh Gracin
> 
> 
> s or E



Everybody Loves A Carnival - FatboySlim

Here-have an 'L'


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

**I'll the "L" and give you this:

Live Those Songs - Kenny Chesney	


S ... S ... S ... S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> **I'll the "L" and give you this:
> 
> Live Those Songs - Kenny Chesney
> 
> ...



Steal Away (The Night) - Ozzy Osbourne

Care for some 'T'?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

a spot of "T" is always a welcome drink on a chilly evening


Two Pink Lines - Eric Church	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> a spot of "T" is always a welcome drink on a chilly evening
> 
> 
> Two Pink Lines - Eric Church
> ...



Sons Ov Devils - Saposmittz


S!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 7, 2008)

Screaming Slave - Nine Inch Nails

V or E


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 8, 2008)

Expendable Youth - Slayer

H


----------



## SweetNYLady (Nov 8, 2008)

Have A Little Faith in Me -- John Hiatt

E or M


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 8, 2008)

Mark David Chapman - MSI

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Nov 8, 2008)

Creep -- Radiohead

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Paper Planes - M.I.A.	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Stand---REM
D


----------



## John12 (Nov 8, 2008)

Do Wah Diddy Diddy - Manfred Mann

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

You Can Let Go--Crystal Shawanda
O


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Orange County Girl - Gwen Stefani

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

Leavin' on a jet plane - Peter, Paul & Mary

N or E


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Escape From hellview - CKY

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Whuteva - Remy Ma	


A


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

A Thousand Trees - Stereophonics

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) - Green Day

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fightin' Words - Trace Adkins

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2008)

Should Have Said No - Taylor Swift

O


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ohio - Bowling For Soup

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Old Man - Neil Young	

N


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Never Enough - The Cure

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young	


D


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Down - blink 182

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues 


N


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Need Your Loving Tonight - Queen

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 9, 2008)

Tolerance - Michael Franti & Spearhead

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 9, 2008)

Chasing Pavements--Adele
S


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Soon Forget - Pearl Jam

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

T-Shirt - Shontelle	


T


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thirty Dirty Birds - Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

Supersonic - J.J. Fad	


C


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cure - Metallica

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Raining Blood - Vader (Slayer Cover)

D


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Souls On Fire - Mammoth

R or E


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Would? - Alice in Chains

That's a D... (love this group...)


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Alice in Chains = one of my fave bands ever!!!

Dam That River - Alice In Chains

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Revelation (Mother Earth) - Ozzy Osbourne 

H


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Helpless - Metallica

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Stop At Nothing - Dying Fetus (technical death metal from Maryland).

G


----------



## duhast234 (Nov 9, 2008)

seven bridges road- the eagles

c


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

duhast234 said:


> seven bridges road- the eagles
> 
> c



This is how the game is played:

You use the last letter of the song from the previous poster. So in this round, The song you posted was suppose to start with the letter "G". Whatever letter your song ended with is the letter the next poster will use for their song choice. The only exception is if the last letter of the song is an "E", then the next poster has the option of using the letter "E" or the letter before it. 

You do not just pick random letters for your song choice or for the next poster. According to your song choice, the last letter is a "D", which will be the first letter in my song choice. 



*Disturbia - Rihanna	


A*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2008)

A Better Man - Clint Black

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothin' but the Taillights - Clint Black	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

She Only Smokes When She Drinks---Joe Nichols


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Super Freak - Rick James	


K


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 10, 2008)

Killer Queen - Queen (one of my favorite songs ever).

N


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2008)

No Son Of Mine-Genesis

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips	


S


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2008)

Sultans Of Swing-Dire Straits

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Got to Give It Up - Marvin Gaye	


P


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2008)

Pink Houses-John Mellencamp

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Stuck On You - Lionel Richie	


***If the song ends in a "U", the next player would have the option of using the "U" or the letter "J"***


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 10, 2008)

"Under My Thumb" ~ Rolling Stones

*~ B ~*


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2008)

Black Water- Doobie Brothers

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Rose Colored Glasses - John Conlee

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder	


K or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 11, 2008)

King Rocker - Generation X

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Round Midnight--Thelonious Monk
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

Take Me in Your Arms (Rock Me a Little While) - Kim Weston	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Surfin USA--The Beach Boys
A


----------



## steely (Nov 11, 2008)

Aja-Steely Dan

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Angels Among Us - Alabama

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Silent Night - The Temptations	


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2008)

The Bluest Eyes In Texas - Restless Heart

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Since I Lost My Baby - The Temptations	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2008)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tell Me Why - Taylor Swift


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Yellow River--Christie
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Right Now (Na Na Na) - Akon	


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Walking In Memphis--Marc Cohn
S


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word-Elton John

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Desperado--The Eagles
O


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

Only You-Harry Connick Jr.

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Under My Thumb---The Rolling Stones
B


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

Breaking Us In Two-Joe Jackson

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Only Women Bleed---Alice Cooper
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Decode - Paramore	Twilight 


D or E


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

Devil In A Blue Dress-Mitch Ryder

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Since I Lost My Baby - The Temptations	


Y


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

You're So Good To Me-Beach Boys

M or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 13, 2008)

Estoy Perdino - Ill Nino

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Online - Brad Paisley 


N or E


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 13, 2008)

Nutrocker - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Roaches - Court Jesters


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sick and Tired - Cross Canadian Ragweed

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't Think I Don't Think About It - Darius Rucker	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Thirteen Autumns And A Widow - Cradle Of Filth

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonderwall---Oasis
L


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 13, 2008)

Loser - 3 Doors Down 

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Roll With Me - Montgomery Gentry	


M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2008)

Everybody Wants To Go To Heaven - Kenny Chesney

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Now We Are Free - Lisa Kelly	


E or E


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 14, 2008)

Easy Livin' - Uriah Heep

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nowhere to Go, Nowhere to Be - Kenny Chesney	


B or E

***When the song ends in the letter "E", the next player has the option of using either the letter "E" or the letter before it. ***


----------



## Nas80 (Nov 14, 2008)

Babara Ann - The Beach Boys

Next: "N"


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 14, 2008)

N, No, No - The Chanters

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ol' Red - Blake Shelton

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't Blink - Kenny Chesney	


K


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 14, 2008)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

River of Love - George Strait	


V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

Valley Girl--Moon Unit Zappa
L


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 14, 2008)

Lolipop (cover) - Framing Hanley

P


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 14, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Lolipop (cover) - Framing Hanley
> 
> P



Postmortem - Slayer

M.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

More Like Her - Miranda Lambert


R


----------



## george83 (Nov 14, 2008)

Rags To Riches - Elvis Presley

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift	

O


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 14, 2008)

Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard
> 
> E




***When the song ends in the letter "E", the next player has the option of using either the letter "E" or the letter before it. If the song ends in a "U", the next player would have the option of using the "U" or the letter "J".***

Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood


----------



## steely (Nov 14, 2008)

More Than A Feeling-Boston

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 15, 2008)

Duke Of Earl---Gene Chandler
L


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lucky Winner - Craig Richey	


R


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ready to Take a Chance Again - Barry Manilow

_*N*_


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

96 Tears - ? & The Mysterians	


S


----------



## george83 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet And Tender Hooligan - The Smiths

N


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

No More Words-Berlin

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Say It Loud (I'm Black and I'm Proud) - James Brown	


D


----------



## george83 (Nov 16, 2008)

Drain The Blood - The Distillers


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

Down To The Waterline-Dire Straits

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire	


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not Loving Anymore - Kevin Fowler

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Everything Falls Apart - Dog's Eye View	


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 17, 2008)

Truth Hits - The Police

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 17, 2008)

space oddity-david bowie

y


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Your Woman - Women in Technology 


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Macarena - Los del Río	


A


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Amercain Idiot - Green Day

T


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Take On Me - A-ha


E or M


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Everyday Is Like Sunday - Morrissey

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams (redone by Beck)



T


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 17, 2008)

True Colors---Cyndi Lauper
S


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nobody's Perfect - Hannah Montana	


T


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

One, Two Step - Ciara	


P


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Please Please Me-Beatles

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Miss Independent - Kelly Clarkson


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

Traitor - Tankard

R


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

Serve The Servants - Nirvana

S


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Simple Kind Of Life-No Doubt

F or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

steely said:


> Simple Kind Of Life-No Doubt
> 
> F or E



Funky Music - Hardy Hard

C


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 18, 2008)

Count Em One, Two, Three - The Maine

E or... well... E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys	


Y


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Gone Fishin' - Louis Armstrong and Bing Crosby

N or '


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Never Can Say Goodbye - Gloria Gaynor	


E or Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Exhumed Stuff - Gruesome Stuff Relish

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
> 
> 
> N



New Liver Please! - Tankard

E or S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Shame - Evelyn "Champagne" King	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Shame - Evelyn "Champagne" King
> 
> 
> M or E



Mental Funeral - Autopsy 

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Le Freak - Chic


K


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kill The King - Megadeth

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 18, 2008)

Gabriel and Me - Joan Baez

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Gabriel and Me - Joan Baez
> 
> M or E



Hi! 

Master Of Disaster - U.D.O

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ring My Bell - Anita Ward	


L


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lepar Messiah - Metallica

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Lepar Messiah - Metallica
> 
> H



Hardening Of The Arteries - Slayer

S 

Hello,stranger...


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Soul Stripper - AC/DC

R

Good evening Tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Return Of The Original Art Form-Major Force

M


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

My World - Guns N' Roses

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> My World - Guns N' Roses
> 
> D



Deaths' Head - Slayer

D


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dread And The Fugitive Mind - Megadeth

D

WOOHOO 500th Post


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Dread And The Fugitive Mind - Megadeth
> 
> D
> 
> WOOHOO 500th Post



Congrats,buddy! 

Devil Gate Drive-Suzy Quatro

V or E


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Electric Eye - Judas Priest

Y or E

thanks never know one day I might catch up with you


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Electric Eye - Judas Priest
> 
> Y or E
> 
> thanks never know one day I might catch up with you



You Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet-Bachman Turner Overdrive

B-B-B-BABY YOU JUST AIN'T SEEN NOTHIN' YET! 

Next Letter----T

I look forward to it,George.


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tonight I Think I'm Gonna Go Downtown - Mudhoney

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

No Pride - Green Day

D or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't Rock The Jukebox - Alan Jackson

X


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

xanadu - olivia newton john

U


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Unwound - George Strait

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> xanadu - olivia newton john
> 
> U



Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

G or E!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters	


K


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band
> 
> 
> T



Too Much Too Young - The Specials

G


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Georgia on My Mind - Willie Nelson

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Georgia on My Mind - Willie Nelson
> 
> D



Digseys' Dinner - Oasis

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
> 
> Y



You And Me And One Spotlight - Yellowcard

T


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

This Kiss- Faith Hill

S


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Teach Me Tonight-Al Jarreau

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Tunnel Of Ions - Wormed

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Tell Me Why - Wynonna
Y


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

You Are My Special Angel-Bobby Vinton

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

steely said:


> You Are My Special Angel-Bobby Vinton
> 
> L



Long Way From Home - FatboySlim

M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Make The World Go Away - Eddy Arnold


\Y


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

mistep.....
You Don't Know Me-Eddy Arnold

M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 18, 2008)

Every Which Way But Loose - Eddie Rabbitt

S or E


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Smokin'-Boston

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys	


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyday - Rascal Flatts

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

You Don't Know Me - Armand Van Helden

M or E


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Greater Love-Soundman & Don Lloydie with Elizabeth Troy

V or E


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Vanilla Sky - Paul McCartney

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' - Michael Jackson


N


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

November Spawned A Monster - Morrissey

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Right Here - Brandy


R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Right Here,Right Now - FatboySlim

W


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wildest Dreams - Iron Maiden

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Spaceman - The Killers	


N


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Nov 19, 2008)

Numbers - The Adicts 

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 19, 2008)

Santa Claus is Coming to Town-Gene Autry

yes boys and girls...it's that time of year!

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nothing At All - Johnny Cooper

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Love Touch - Rod Stewart 


H


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Message from Maria - David Ruffin	


A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2008)

Austin - Blake Shelton

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & the Pips 

S


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Serve The Servents - Nirvana

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sailing - Rod Stewart


G


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Girls On Film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

My Maria - Brooks and Dunn


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

Angel Eyes ---The Jeff Healey Band
S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

Silent Scream- Slayer

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

Deadly Intentions - Obituary (Old School Death Metal!)

S


----------



## steely (Nov 20, 2008)

Satin Soul-Barry White

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Love Touch - Rod Stewart


H


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hells Bells - AC/DC

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Single Ladies - Beyoncé	


S


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Silver - Nirvana

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 21, 2008)

Rooftops - Lostprophets

S


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

Supersonic - JJ Fad

C


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Camel Song - Korn

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

God Of Wonders - Third Day & Caedmon's Call	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

Splinter Off Blood - Squash Bowels

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Drinkin Bone - Tracy Byrd	


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

Nothing Left To Pray For - Dying Fetus

R


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Reel Around The Fountain - The Smiths

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 21, 2008)

Natural Fool - Lil' Cap'n Travis

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion	


K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 21, 2008)

Kind Woman - Buffalo Springfield

N


----------



## ladle (Nov 22, 2008)

Never Miss a Beat - Kaiser Chiefs

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Two Shades of Blue - Rod Stewart


U or E


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Emily - Joanna Newsom

Y


----------



## steely (Nov 22, 2008)

You're So Vain-Carly Simon

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Not On Your Love - Jeff Carson	


V or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 22, 2008)

Vogue - Madonna

U or E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 22, 2008)

Endless Vacation - Ramones

_N_


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Not Allowed - Copeland	


D


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Dope Show - Marlin Manson

W


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome to the black parade-my chemical romance

d or e


----------



## george83 (Nov 23, 2008)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy	


R


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 23, 2008)

Rock It - Binford and Grey

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2008)

That's As Close As I'll Get To Loving You - Aaron Tippin

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

Under Pressure - My Chemical Romance & The Used	


R or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

rock me amadeus-falco

s


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

She Blinded Me With Science - Thomas Dolby	


C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

Chemical Warfare - Slayer

R or E


----------



## steely (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Skies At Night-The Fixx

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

This Cold Funeral - Sickening Horror

L


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

love to be loved-peter gabriel

e or d


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2008)

Every Time I Hear Your Name - Keith Anderson

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mercy - Duffy	


Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 24, 2008)

You Never Give Me Your Money - The Beatles

Oh... another _Y_


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yellow River	- Christie


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2008)

River of Love - George Strait

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Everlasting Love - Love Affair


V or E


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 24, 2008)

Vagabond - Wolfmother

D


----------



## george83 (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't Cry - Guns N' Roses

Y


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 24, 2008)

Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) - The Decemberists

N (or T if bracket titles don't count)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank You for Being a Friend - Andrew Gold



D


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

Disfigured - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Do You Wanna Make Love - Peter McCann 


V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

Voxel Mitosis - Wormed

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Stir It Up - Johnny Nash 


P


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 25, 2008)

Predictable - Korn

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion 


K


----------



## george83 (Nov 25, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## ladle (Nov 25, 2008)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## george83 (Nov 25, 2008)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste 


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2008)

Run - George Strait

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

(The) Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace 


D


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

Dance The Night Away-Van Halen

Y


----------



## NW_evergreen_forest (Nov 25, 2008)

James Blunt - "You're Beautiful"

L

This game looks rather fun.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

Laugh At The Crying - World Of S***

G!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

**Welcome to Dimensions NW_evergreen_forest



Green Eyed Lady - Jerry Corbetta 


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

You Can't Say Crap On The Radio-Stiff Little Fingers

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

One Toke Over the Line - Brewer & Shipley 


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2008)

Everybody - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

You Save Me - Kenny Chesney	


M or E


----------



## george83 (Nov 26, 2008)

Money Talks - AC/DC

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2008)

Safe In The Arms of Love - Martina McBride

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

Every Mile a Memory - Dierks Bentley	


Y


----------



## george83 (Nov 26, 2008)

You're Lost Little Girl - The Doors

L


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 26, 2008)

Little Cream Soda - The White Stripes

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyway - Martina McBride	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

You Can't Blame The Youth - Bob Marley and The Wailers

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

Hush--Deep Purple
H again


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Heavy Metal Pirates - Alestorm (It doesn't get much better than HEAVY METAL PIRATES-HOW FREAKIN' COOL!)

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

She's Everything - Brad Paisley	


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Graves Of The Fathers - Cryptopsy

S


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2008)

Say You Will-Foreigner

L


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 26, 2008)

lola-the kinks

a


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Amarillo Sky - Jason Aldean


Y


----------



## george83 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yesterday - Guns N' Roses

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

You must love me - Madonna

m or e


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 27, 2008)

Eunuch Provocateur - The Mars Volta 

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Rich Girl - Hall and Oats

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Last Day of My Life - Phil Vassar	


F or E


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic-Police

C


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Cursed - Phobia

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Do You Hear What I Hear? - Whitney Houston	


R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

radar love -golden earring

v or e


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Even Santa Gets the Blues - Marty Stuart	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Silent Night - The Carpenters

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank God It's Christmas - Queen


S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

silver thunderbird-marc cohn

d


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Demanangel - World Of S***

L


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

love missile f1-11 -Sigue Sigue Sputnik

e (or 1 if you are brave)


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

1 Is The Loneliest Number-Three Dog Night

R

Kinda cheating but....


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Rabid Wolves (For Christ) - Napalm Death

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

teenage dirtbag -wheatus

g


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Go With The Flow - Queens Of The Stone Age

W


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

window song-finger eleven

g


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Gangster Trippin' - FatBoy Slim (one of my favorite tunes ever!)

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

nine in the afternoon - panic at the disco

n or o


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Next To Nothing - FatBoy Slim

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

genius of love-tom tom club

v or e


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Victim Of Love-Eagles

V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Vincent - Don McLean

T


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Treat Me Right-Pat Benatar

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

tubthumpin-chumbawumba

n


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Nobody Knows-Pink

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Gimmee All Your Lovin'-ZZ Top

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Noel - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles	


L


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Lover's Moon-Glenn Frey

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Night Enchanted - Trans-Siberian Orchestra	


D


----------



## SweetNYLady (Nov 27, 2008)

Desperado -- The Eagles

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Our Song - Taylor Swift


G


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Do You Love Me?-The Contours

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Go to Heaven - Kenny Chesney	


N


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Never Again-Kelly Clarkson

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 28, 2008)

(A) New Hallelujah - Michael W. Smith	


H


----------



## Christina416 (Nov 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> (A) New Hallelujah - Michael W. Smith
> 
> 
> H


Hole in the Sky - Black Sabbath

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 28, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2008)

Sick Cycle Carousel - Lifehouse 

L


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

Let Me Love You-Tim McGraw

U


----------



## SweetNYLady (Nov 28, 2008)

Unbroken -- Tim McGraw

N


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up-Rick Astley

P


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 28, 2008)

Pet Semetary - Ramones

_Y_


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

You're Still The One---Orleans
N or E


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

Everybody Hurts-REM

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 28, 2008)

smack that -akon fea eminem

t


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 29, 2008)

Ride - The Vines

D or E


----------



## SweetNYLady (Nov 29, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World -- Tears for Fears

D


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't Leave Me This Way-Thelma Houston

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 29, 2008)

Your friends are gone - Circa Survive
E


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Everytime-Britney Spears

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 29, 2008)

Microtonic wave - Pinback

C or E


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Chances Are-Johnny Mathis

R or E


----------



## Mishty (Nov 29, 2008)

Easy Lovin - Conway Twitty

N


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Never Say Goodbye-Bon Jovi

Y or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

everybody knows-johnny hodges

w or s


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Somewhere Over The Rainbow-Judy Garland

W

When the song ends with an e you can use either the e or the letter befoe it but only in case of an e.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Microtonic wave - Pinback
> 
> C or E



The next person would have had to use the letters E or V (based on this song)


bobbleheaddoll said:


> everybody knows-johnny hodges
> 
> w or s



The next player would have had to use the letter S (based on this song)


**Rules

Use the last letter from the previous song title to start your song title. The only exception is if the last letter is an "E", in which case you have the option of the using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself. 

**I hope this helps to clear things up for the new people who are joining this game


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

who can it be now? -men at work

w

***********

thank you for letting me know


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

steely said:


> Somewhere Over The Rainbow-Judy Garland
> 
> W



Would You Go With Me - Josh Turner


M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Manilow

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> ***********
> 
> thank you for letting me know



You are welcome. I hope it helps. Anyway.... Welcome aboard and enjoy your time playing the game


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

Why, Why, Why - Billy Currington


Y


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Your Latest Trick-Dire Straits

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kiss Me In the Dark - Randy Rogers Band


K (again!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Kiss Me In the Dark - Randy Rogers Band
> 
> 
> K (again!)



Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon (I actually like this song...)

U have a U


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Under a Shady Tree - The Laurie Berkner Band	


E or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Under a Shady Tree - The Laurie Berkner Band
> 
> 
> E or E



Erratic - American Head Charge

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chicken Fried	- Zac Brown Band


D


----------



## MadWeePete (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Chicken Fried	- Zac Brown Band
> 
> 
> D



Despite the fact the song is older than me

Daydream believer - The Monkees. 

Next letter is R.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

MadWeePete said:


> Despite the fact the song is older than me
> 
> Daydream believer - The Monkees.
> 
> Next letter is R.



Regret - Suffocation

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Train Train--Blackfoot
N


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nine to Five - Dolly Parton

_E_


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

My Little Girl - Tim McGraw	


L


----------



## steely (Nov 30, 2008)

Love Look At The Two Of Us-Carpenters

S


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Silent Night - Bon Jovi

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Two Pink Lines - Eric Church


S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry seems to be the hardest word-elton john

t


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't Cry - Guns N' Roses

Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

you raise me up-josh groban

p


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Papa Don't Preach - Mdonna

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

High Maintenance Woman - Toby Keith


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Neptune,The Mystic - Gustav Holst

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

California Girls - Gretchen Wilson



S


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Slave New World - Sepultura

D


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 30, 2008)

dr.graffenberg-moe


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Ganja Man - DJ Krome and Time

N


----------



## steely (Nov 30, 2008)

No More Drama-Mary J.Blige

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Settle for a Slowdown - Dierks Bentley	


N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

natural woman-aretha franklin

n


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing At All - Johnny Cooper

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## viracocha (Dec 1, 2008)

Syunikiss-- Malice Mizer

More S!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowblind - Black Sabbath

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Down In Mississippi - Sugarland

I


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

It Takes Two-Marvin Gaye and Kim Weston

O


----------



## Pixelpops (Dec 1, 2008)

Ooh La La - Goldfrapp

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Angel Of Death - Slayer http://neslayer.ytmnd.com/

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hark! The Herald Angels Sing - Rebecca St. James	


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

God Has Damned You - Awake

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield	


N


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

Never Say Die - Black Sabbath

E


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Early In The Morning-The Gap Band

G


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

Give it Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

You'll Always Be My Baby - Sara Evans


Y


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

Yyz - Rush

Z


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath

O!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Orinoco Flow - Enya


w


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Wither I'm a Flower-Whiskeytown

R


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath
> 
> O!



Too bad Gillan only stayed for one album, brilliant singer.



steely said:


> Wither I'm a Flower-Whiskeytown
> 
> R



Rival - Pearl Jam

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Rhythm of the Night - DeBarge	


T


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

To Make You Feel My Love-Bob Dylan

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie	


V or E


***When the song ends in the letter "E", the next player has the option of using either the letter "E" or the letter before it. ***


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Everything And Nothing - Mudvayne

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Spirit In Black - Slayer

K


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

King Of The World-Steely Dan

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds	


U


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 1, 2008)

Union of the Snake-DuranDuran

k or e


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


O


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 2, 2008)

Ocean View - One Day As A Lion

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wild Sex - Oingo Boingo	


x


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

X-Amount of Words -Blue October

thought ya had me on that one huh...lol. 

s


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

**I knew you could rise up to the challenge !! **

Say You, Say Me - Lionel Richie	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 2, 2008)

More Than Words - Extreme

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell	


M or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

eight days a week-the beatles

k


----------



## steely (Dec 2, 2008)

Killing Me Softly-Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

love that song...have that mp3!

you make me feel like dancing-leo sayer

g


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey	


R


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

Runnin' with the Devil-Van Halen

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Lucifer Speaks - Secrets Of The Moon

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet - Trace Adkins


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Temptation - Slayer

N 

N seems to pop up a lot with the songs I post...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nothin' But Taillights - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Silent Observer - Man Must Die

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 3, 2008)

Realize - Colbie Caillat 

z or e


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

Zombies vs.Robots-The Flaming Tsunamis

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2008)

Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks

A


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

All I Get-The Mavericks

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 3, 2008)

tnt-acdc

t back at ya...


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

Tonight's The Night-Rod Stewart

Another T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Take My Breath Away - Berlin	


Y


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

You Really Got Me-The Kinks

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

End of the Road - Boyz II Men	


D


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you wanna dance?-Johnny Rivers

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

(Everything I Do) I Do It for You - Bryan Adams	


U


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Under The Gun - Sisters of Mercy


N


----------



## george83 (Dec 4, 2008)

Now My Heart Is Full - Morrissey

L


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

Lonely Old Night-John Mellencamp

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

True Grit - Glen Campbell	


T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 4, 2008)

time in a bottle-jim croce

l or e


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie	


R


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

Red Skies At Night-The Fixx

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

The Twelve Days of Christmas - Bob & Doug McKenzie	


S


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 5, 2008)

Nightshade - Tyronne S

D or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't Go, Please Stay - Aaron Neville


Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 5, 2008)

you've got another thing comin' -judas priest

n (or ' if you're brave...)


----------



## Justkris (Dec 5, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> you've got another thing comin' -judas priest
> 
> n (or ' if you're brave...)



*is clad in armor and wields a sword*

'Twas the night before Christmas by Clement Clarke Moore

http://www.sappylovesongs.net/NiteB4.html

s


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> **Rules
> 
> Use the last letter from the previous song title to start your *song title*. The only exception is if the last letter is an "E", in which case you have the option of the using the letter before the "E" or the "E" itself.
> 
> **I hope this helps to clear things up for the new people who are joining this game





Justkris;1014547
'Twas the night before Christmas by Clement Clarke Moore
[URL="http://www.sappylovesongs.net/NiteB4.html" said:


> http://www.sappylovesongs.net/NiteB4.html[/URL]
> 
> I



Your selection is not a song - it is a reading of a story...... and you don't just pick random letters for the next person to use. The next poster is to use the *last letter of the song title*.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> you've got another thing comin' -judas priest
> 
> n (or ' if you're brave...)



Never, Never Gonna Give You Up - Barry White	


P


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Your selection is not a song - it is a reading of a story...... and you don't just pick random letters for the next person to use. The next poster is to use the *last letter of the song title*.



Sorry newcomer (sorta),

It's a song too, but it's confusing whose it is. I think the reading is by Moore and the song is by a Perry Como: http://www.metrolyrics.com/twas-the-night-before-christmas-lyrics-perry-como.html

I apologize about the confusion on my part.


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Pass The Dutchie-Musical Youth

I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Justkris said:


> Sorry newcomer (sorta),
> 
> It's a song too, but it's confusing whose it is. I think the reading is by Moore and the song is by a Perry Como: http://www.metrolyrics.com/twas-the-night-before-christmas-lyrics-perry-como.html
> 
> I apologize about the confusion on my part.



Not a problem... just wanted to explain how the game goes... I hope you enjoy playing in this thread just as much as everyone else does


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

steely said:


> Pass The Dutchie-Musical Youth
> 
> I or E



I Shall Be Released - Aaron Neville


D


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Do You Really Want To Hurt Me-Culture Club

M or E


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

Emergency by Dungeon Family

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, I Love You - Aaron Neville


U


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

Under Tha Influence - Cee-lo Green

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Christmases When You Were Mine - Taylor Swift


N or E



_*** If the song ends in an "E", the next poster has the choice of using either the "E" or the letter before the "E". ***_


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 6, 2008)

North - Vader

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Happy Xmas (War Is Over) - Sarah McLachlan 


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

Rosanna---Toto
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Already Gone - Sugarland


N or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 7, 2008)

New Genious - Gorillaz

S


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2008)

Sunday Morning Here With You-Michael Franks

U


----------



## george83 (Dec 7, 2008)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

All I Want for Christmas Is You -	Mariah Carey	


U


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

All I Want for Christmas Is You -	Mariah Carey	


U


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 7, 2008)

upside down- diana ross

n


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Now You're Gone - Everyday Sunday	


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

K


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Kiss-Prince

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Single Ladies - Beyoncé	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Supercharger - Machine Head

R


----------



## george83 (Dec 8, 2008)

Recovery - Funeral For A Friend

Y


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

You Had Me From Hello-Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Only You - Harry Connick Jr

U


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Under My Thumb-Rolling Stones

B


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Beneath The Remains - Sepultura

S


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Some Way Through This-The Black Ghosts

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Set It Off - Peaches

F


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Freebird-Lynyrd Skynyrd

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Down To The Waterline - Dire Straits (I'm a big fan of these guys-awesome stuff.)

N or E


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

You know I am

East St.Louis Toodle-oo-Steely Dan

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Out Of Sight,Out Of Mind - Napalm Death

D


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Down To The Waterline-Dire Straits.One of my favorites

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

No Excuses - Alice In Chains

S


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Synchronicity-The Police

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits (I'm repeating myself...sorry,I get stuck on 'Y')

K


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

It's still a great song.

King Of Pain-Police

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Nitro Burnin' Funny Bong - GWAR

G


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Give It To Me Baby-Rick James

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Youth Of The Nation - P.O.D (runnin' low on these Y songs...lol)

N


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

No More Tears-Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Slaves To The Pyre - Brodequin

R or E


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Run To The Hills-Iron Maiden

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Swandive - Textures

V or E


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Velvet-Savoy

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

This Is Hardcore - Pulp

E or R


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet-Dire Straits

T
You keep dragging me back in


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

That's Not My Name - The Ting Tings	


M or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

everybody have fun tonight- wang chung

t


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Troubadour - George Strait	

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer---Gene Autry
R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Riding The Dragon - Dancewolf

N


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Never Gonna Let You Go-Faith Evans

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

One World - Dire Straits

D


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't Tell Me You Love Me-Night Ranger

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

Mary Did You Know---Kenny Rogers and Wynonna Judd
W


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Walking In Your Footsteps-The Police

S


----------



## george83 (Dec 9, 2008)

Super Soaker - Be Your Own Pet

R


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Ride Across The River-Dire Straits

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## george83 (Dec 9, 2008)

Long Way To Go - Gwen Stefani

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oil and Water - Incubus


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Reborn - Slayer

N


----------



## george83 (Dec 9, 2008)

Not Now - blink 182

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

We Will Rock You - Queen (*EPIC WIN*)

U


----------



## george83 (Dec 9, 2008)

U Got The Look - Prince

K


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Kiss Me Deadly-Lita Ford

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

You Can't Stop Progress - Clutch

S


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Sunday Papers-Joe Jackson

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Scorched Earth Erotica - Cradle Of Filth

A!


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Abacab-Genesis

B


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot

K


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Kick Out The Jams-MC5

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Schlam Me - Idjut Boys and Quakerman

M or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 9, 2008)

my band -d12

d


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Deeds Rendered Upon The Flesh - Agiel

H


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 9, 2008)

how to save a life-the fray


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Follow You,Follow Me-Genesis

M or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 9, 2008)

master of puppets-metallica

s


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Save Me-Aimee Mann

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

More Like Her - Miranda Lambert


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Rare And Precious Chain - Jethro Tull

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

She Wouldn't Be Gone - Blake Shelton	


N or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Nowhere To Run - J.J. Cale

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2008)

Neighbors - Gnarls Barkley

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Slit Your Guts - Cryptopsy

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Squirt - Fluke


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

This Cold Funeral - Sickening Horror

L


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 10, 2008)

la ultima hora - breed 77


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

All-American Girl - Carrie Underwood	


L


----------



## george83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Long Road To Ruin - Foo Fighters

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Nothing From Nothing---Billy Preston
G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea


G


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2008)

Golden Slumbers-The Beatles

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

She Wouldn't Be Gone - Blake Shelton	


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Nevertheless - LFO

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

She's Country - Jason Aldean	


Y


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

You're Too Good To Me.-Artificial Joy Club

M or E


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 12, 2008)

My Name Is Mud - Primus


D


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

de do do do,de da da da-The Police

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Apocalyptic Feasting - Braindrill

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Gun Love - ZZ Top

E or V


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Gun Love - ZZ Top
> 
> E or V



Evolution Beyond The Species - Eclipse Eternal

S


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Smile-Lyle Lovett

L or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Every Second Counts - Chris Rea

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds So Good - Ashton Shepherd	


D


----------



## Lachapelle Co. (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey guys ew here just wanted to say hey =] um if someone could explain how this worked thatd be greatly appriciated. see yahhh =]


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to the board, Lachapelle.

The rules of this game are quite simple: You take the last letter of the song the poster before you poated as the first letter of the song you'll post. In case the last letter is an "E", you can also take the second last letter.

I hope I could help you. :bow:

-----------------------------------------

Demon Days - Gorillaz

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sounds So Good - Ashton Shepherd
> 
> 
> D





Lachapelle Co. said:


> Hey guys ew here just wanted to say hey =] um if someone could explain how this worked thatd be greatly appriciated. see yahhh =]



Well,basically you must post the name of a song that *begins with the last letter of the last song posted.* For example,'Sounds So Good' ends with a D,so you can post a song that *begins* with D. If the song ends in *E* , however, you have the option of using either the E or *the letter next to it.* For Example,if the last letter was P,and I posted 'Phobophile' by Cryptopsy (bloody awesome song,btw) ,the next person has the option of either using *E* or *L* . I hope I've clarified things and made it easier for you,please enjoy yourself. 

Smoke Machine - X-Press2

N or E


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Eggplant-Michael Franks

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Together - Artificial Funk

R


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Rhapsody In Blue-Gershwin

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Unite The Dead - Cannibal Corpse

D 

(btw steely,that's one of my favorite music pieces...  )


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Driving Home For Christmas-Chris Rea

S

It's that music thing we have,Tom:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Severed - Chimaira

Here,have another '*D*' on me. Go on,take it.


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Devil May Care-Diana Krall

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the "D" !!

Don't Think I Don't Think About It - Darius Rucker	


T

*Looks like you and I posted at the same time, Steely!! *Roll With Me - Montgomery Gentry	


M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

More - Sisters of Mercy

E or R


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 13, 2008)

East of the Sun - a-ha

_N_


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

New Faith - Slayer

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

Hero--Mariah Carey
O


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Overture to 'A Midsummer Nights' Dream' - Felix Mendelssohn 

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

More Like Her - Miranda Lambert


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Reciprocal - Origin

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

Love Story - Taylor Swift

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

You're A Big Girl Now - Bob Dylan

W


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Walking On The Moon-The Police

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Never Get Caught - American Head Charge

T


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Time Out Of Mind-Steely Dan

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

Down the Road - Kenny Chesney	


D


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Down In A Hole-James Taylor

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

Love Remembers - Craig Morgan	

S


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Sailin' On - Bad Brains


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Natty Dread - Bob Marley

D


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

deep dark truthful mirror-elvis costello

r


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Return To Sender - Elvis Presley

R (returned to sender  )


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

right back at ya-spice girls 

a


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

Afterglow - Garbage

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Where I'm From - Jason Michael Carroll	


M


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Messages - OMD


S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 14, 2008)

She's a Sensation - Ramones

_N_


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

You Better Run - Pat Benatar	


N


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley 

P


----------



## george83 (Dec 14, 2008)

Paper Lanterns - Green Day

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Suffer Well - Depeche Mode


L


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

little 15 -depeche mode

feelin brave? 5

if not...how about 

lost in the supermarket - the clash

t


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Treat Me Right - Pat Benatar	


T


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

Time Bomb High School - The Reigning Sound


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Locomotion - OMD

N


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

Needles and Pins - Sonny & Cher - or the Ramones

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

strangelove-depeche mode

v or e


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Everything - Michael Bublé	


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Going Out Of My Head - Fatboy Slim

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Rinse Out - DJ Hype

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

The Bird Has Flown - Deep Purple


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Thunderball - Moving Fusion

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Love Blonde - Kim Wilde

E or D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

Do You Know the Way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick


S or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Save Yourself - Seven7

F


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

ebay song-weird al

g


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Go To Hell! - GWAR

L


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

wow...haven't heard gwar since college...

here's another oldie...


little pig, little pig-green jelly (formerly green jello)

g


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

Get Together - The Youngbloods	


R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

rock lobster-b52's

r


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

Roses Are Red - Bobby Vinton	


D


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 16, 2008)

Dance With Me - TSOL

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 16, 2008)

Everybody - G. Love & Special Sauce

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> Dance With Me - TSOL
> 
> D



FYI.... How the game is played

The _last letter of the song title _from the above poster is the first letter of your song choice. The next poster after you will use the last letter from your song title. The only exception is if the song ends in an "E", then the person has the option of using the letter "E" or the letter before it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Everybody - G. Love & Special Sauce
> 
> Y



You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' - Righteous Brothers	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Notorious Scum - Tankard

M


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 16, 2008)

Mourning heart - ensiferum


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Tomb Of Scabs - Devourment

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie	


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

On The Run - Yello

N


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothin' Song - Alice In Chains

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Godly Beings - Obituary

S


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sanctuary - Iron Maiden

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

You Must Think First - DJ Hype 

T


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Metal - Tenacious D

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

george83 said:


> The Metal - Tenacious D
> 
> L



Larvae Of The Lie - Origin

E or I


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

It Just Won't Quit - Meat Loaf

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

The Salaminizer - GWAR

R


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Rocket Queen - Guns N Roses

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Necrotizing - Whitechapel

G


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Go - Pearl Jam

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

george83 said:


> Go - Pearl Jam
> 
> O



Original Nuttah - UK Apache

H


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Holier Than Thou - Metallica

U


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2008)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Ten Dollar Man - ZZ Top

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Never My Love - The Association	


V or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Verdamp Lang Her - Bap


R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

running up that hill- kate bush

l


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Los - Rammstein

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

stay-shakespear's sister

y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

You Keep Me Hangin' On - Vanilla Fudge	


N


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

November Spawned A Monster - Morrissey

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ride My See-Saw - The Moody Blues	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

War Party - GWAR


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

your smiling face-james taylor


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Come On, Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

Needles and Pins - The Searchers	


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Shiek - ZZ Top

K


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Kriegsphilosophie - Behemoth

I or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

It's All Too Much - The Beatles

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails (great song,odd video)

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

This Corrosion - In Extremo

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Nuclear Winter - Sodom

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Remember The Roller - Dr S.Gatchet

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

relax-frankie goes to hollywood


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

XXL - Keith Anderson

L


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

let the bodies hit the floor -drowning pool

r


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

RRROLL THE BEATS - DJ Hype

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

simple pages - weezer

s


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Super Hero - The House Crew

O


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

one night in bangkok-murray head

k


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Kool Rock Bass - The Lo Fidelity Allstars

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette	


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Never Marry A Railroad Man - Shocking Blue

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

North to Alaska - Johnny Horton	


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Abacab - Genesis


B


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Blood - To-Mera

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't Get Lost in Heaven - Gorillaz

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

November has Come - Gorillaz

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Miss Independent - Ne-Yo	

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Thumper - Fluke

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Run - Leona Lewis	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Narcosis - Cachexic

S

How's everybody doing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

**Doing good, Tom.... how are you? **


Single Ladies - Beyoncé	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Space Lord - Monster Magnet

D

I'm okay-just getting over a cold and the asthma that came with it-FOR FREE!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

**I am all too familiar with all of that, and the free asthma! **


Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

You And Your Freind - Dire Straits

D


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

dude looks like a lady-aerosmith

y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Yesterday Don't Mean S**t - Pantera

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

tainted love-soft cell

hi maria!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Vicious Circle - Vader

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

**HI Bobbleheaddoll **


Love Is All We Need - Mary J. Blige	


D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Demon Days - Gorillaz

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

SHADOWFEAR - Vader

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

(The) Rising - Bruce Springsteen	


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Goldeneye - Tina Turner


E or Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 19, 2008)

El Farol - Santana

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

La Habanera - Yello


A





23,000? Wow. The thousands pass along so fast...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

All I Want for Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey


U


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Under The Gun - Sisters of Mercy

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

No Questions Asked - Fleetwood Mac 


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

Day Of Helga - Derelict Sermon

A


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

another one bites the dust-queen

t


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

The Unnamed Feeling - Metallica

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

gypsies tramps and theives -cher

s


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

Sinners' Defeat - Mors Principium Est

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tramp - Otis Redding	


P


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

Point - Slayer

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

This Land Is Your Land - Woody Guthrie	


D


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

diamond dogs-david bowie

s


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

Saksenland - Heidevolk (awesome song)

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

Disco Inferno - The Trammps	


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Ottawa - Keith Jolie

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 20, 2008)

Again-Lenny Kravitz

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Necro.March - Disgorge (MEX)

H


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Hammer Down the Nails- Vital Remains

S

-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Hammer Down the Nails- Vital Remains
> 
> S
> 
> -Uriel



Superbad - Bonafide

D


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Duncan Hills Coffe Jingle- Dethklok



E


-Uriel

PS: Listening to Bloodtrocuted..Hehe


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Duncan Hills Coffe Jingle- Dethklok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uriel,when a song title ends with E,you can opt to offer the letter next to it.  Example: 'Zero Tolerance - Death C or E' 

Livor Mortis: Gravitational Blood Pooling - The County Medical Examiners

G


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

AHa, I assume that you can ignore 'The' as well? 

Nice choice, btw...

C or E?

Elaman Vilhollinen- Sojutmala, Death Metal Finland

I'm short a couple of Umlauts, but my damned US keyboard doesn't want to be helpful...

Letter: N


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks!

Never Enough - Graveworm

H


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Hammerhead- Flotsam and Jetsam

(Back when they were a badass , shrieking Speed metal band...dammit, what happened?)

Letter D

-Uriel

PSammit, I should go to sleep, I got off of work at 4am (Nightclub bartender)...Of course, I don't have to work until Monday, but still


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Hammerhead- Flotsam and Jetsam
> 
> (Back when they were a badass , shrieking Speed metal band...dammit, what happened?)
> 
> ...



Dawn Of Enthrallment - Sarpanitum (English technical death metal,yay!)

T

If you need to sleep,then please do so-there's nothing worse than waking up tired and then finding out that you've gotta go into work...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Through the Midnight Spheres- Naglfar: Vittra


S


-Uriel

I don't have to work for 2.5 more days, then it's a mellow Goth night, I can post forever!!!

Well, a bit more. I have to wake up this afternoon and be a gaming nerd, Woot for Red November, the teeny board game of Gnomes stuck on an experimental sub, menaced by a Kraken!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Sleep Now In The Fire - Rage Against The Machine

R or E


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Rome 64 c.e.- Behemoth

E or C?

-Uriel

Goddam, that Caturday thread is fargin funny.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Crypts Of Eternity - Slayer

Y


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

You Don't Remember, I'll Never Forget- Yngwie Malmsteen

T


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

To Live Is To Die - Metallica

E or I


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Indigenous laceration- Chthonic


N

-Uriel


PS:OK, I'm off to sleep, I'll post atcha later...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Nowhere To Run - J.J. Cale

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nowhere To Run - J.J. Cale
> 
> N



No More Mr Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 20, 2008)

You Are So Beautiful To Me---Joe Cocker
M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

Move Ya Body - Nina Sky	


Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 20, 2008)

year of the cat-al stewart

t


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

This Threat is Real - Divine Heresy

L



-Uriel


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 20, 2008)

lump-presidents of the united states of america

p


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

People Get Ready - The Impressions	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kanté

E or K


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Kudurru Maqulu- Nile

U



-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't Hang Up - Orlons

P


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Programmed to Consume- Abysmal Dawn

M or E


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Morbid Visions - Sepultura

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Slid - Fluke

D


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

devil went down to georgia-charlie daniels

a


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

A Girl Like You - Edwyn Collins

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (MEX)

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds somehow sick, that title...

Suzy Q - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Q


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Queen Of Pain - Alkaline Trio

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Never Before - Deep Purple

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Effervescing Discharge Of Putrescent Corpulence - Necrony

C or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Commotion - Creedence Clearwater Revival


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Numb (The Dead) - Carnal Forge

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Dreamscape - Dancewolf

P or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Pulp Fiction - Alex Reece

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Nonsense - The Pale Apes (Wow. They already came to life...) 

S or E?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

every time we touch-cascada

h


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Hold On Tight - Electric Light Orchestra

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 21, 2008)

Tonight's Not The Night - Randy Rogers Band

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

The Bird Has Flown - Deep Purple

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

not gonna get us-tatu

s


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Sure Got Cold After The Rain Fell - ZZ Top

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Love Train - The O'Jays	


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Nxa Ebizwa Amagama - Ladysmith Black Mambazo


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke	


M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Man Research - Gorillaz

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Hurt---Christina Aguilera
T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hurt---Christina Aguilera
> T



Thunder In My Heart - Leo Sayer

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Sound Of The Beast - Shy FX

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Tazer Ballet - The Pale Apes


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Tazer Ballet - The Pale Apes
> 
> 
> T



Trippin On The Wind - Almaga

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Dharma For One - Jethro Tull

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Express Yourself---Madonna
F


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Funkindemup - Shy FX

P


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 22, 2008)

pain- 3 days grace

n


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 22, 2008)

Never More - Beneath The Massacre 

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Eleven Roses - Wrens

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Say Goodbye - DeeJay Delta

E or Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

Down In A Hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Long Shadows - Lunatic Calm

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Screaming Night Hog - Steppenwolf

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Grave Violators - Autopsy

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Walk - Pantera

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Ko Ko Blue - ZZ Top

E or U


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield	


N


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

Needled 24 7 - children of bodom

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

You Must Think First - DJ Hype

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Thumper - Fluke

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Re-Animated Dead Flesh - Mortician (Zombies!)

H


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

R.A.M.O.N.E.S -Ramones
S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Souvenir - OMD

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Rock Your Socks - Tenacious D

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Shining Star - Earth, Wind & Fire	


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Rock The House - Gorillaz

S or E


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 23, 2008)

Sleepwalker - Megadeth


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Red Neck, Blue Collar - Bob Frank	


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Railroad Worksong - The Notting Hillbillies

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

Gwaan - Three Disciples

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 23, 2008)

numb-linkin park

b


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Beat It - M. Jackson


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

Tormentor - GWAR


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

River Boat Gambler - Chris Le Doux	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

Research - Cause 4 Concern

h


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2008)

How Was I To Know - John Michael Montgomery


W


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Where Are You Christmas - Faith Hill


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Secret Garden - Madonna


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

No More Walks In the Wood - Eagles 


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Death Rattle - Pantera

L or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2008)

Lick The Pavement - Garbage

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Towards Babylon - Behemoth

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Neutron Dance - The Pointer Sisters

CorE


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold Hate,Warm Blood - Cryptopsy

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Drowning In The Sea Of Love - Joe Simon


E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Epilogue [Part 2] [NASA] - Jeff Wayne

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Absurd - Fluke


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Demanangel - World Of S***

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Lovecats - The Cure

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Subterfuge - Dååth

G or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

Graceland---Paul Simon
D


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads

RorE


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

rock this town-stray cats

n


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

Never Gonna Break My Faith - Aretha Franklin & Mary J. Blige	


H


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Hear No Evil - DJ Zinc

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Locomotion - OMD

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Neon Reprise - Lunatic Calm

E or S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Secret Land - Sandra


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Death Twitch - Autopsy

H


I listen to some odd music...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival

T

Something I get to hear, too, every once in a while...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

There's Hope - India.Arie	


P or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty Paper - Willie Nelson

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2008)

(The) Rising - Bruce Springsteen	


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Green River - CCR


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

Rock And Roll Heaven--The Righteous Brothers
S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 25, 2008)

she's always a woman-billy joel

n


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

No Worries---Simon Webbe
S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Stars - Roxette

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sure Looks Good to Me - Alicia Keys	


M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


W


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong	


D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Dreaming - OMD

G


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2008)

gimme gimme gimme - abba

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Master And Servant - Depeche Mode


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

Taking Care Of Business--Bachman-Turner Overdrive
S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford	


S


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

Smash N Grab - AC/DC

B


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 26, 2008)

bizarre love triange- new order

g or e


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio 


S or E


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

Streach Out And Wait - The Smiths

T


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2008)

Three Little Birdies- Bob Marley

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

Rhiannon----Fleet Wood Mac
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Not Gon' Cry - Mary J. Blige	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

Turn Around---Bonnie Tyler
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Dyslexic Heart - Paul Westerberg	


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

The Unforgiven - Apocalyptica


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

New Slang - The Shins	

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 27, 2008)

grow old along with me-john lennon the most romantic song ever!


e or m


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Moon River - HENRY MANCINI	

R


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

Resurection - H.I.M

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Never Trust A Stranger - Kim Wilde


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ready to Take a Chance Again - Barry Manilow	


N


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

Nightime - The Birthday Massacre

E


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2008)

Nas Akhu Khan She En Absiu- Nile


U



-Uriel


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Under a blanket of blue - Cardinals


E


----------



## george83 (Dec 28, 2008)

Extraordinary Girl - Green Day

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Lonely Weekend - Charlie Rich

D


----------



## george83 (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't Stop The Music - Rihanna

C


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie	


V or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Vanishing - A Perfect Circle

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr	


S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 28, 2008)

something about you - level 42

u


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer	


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

She Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

You Make Me Feel - Sylvester	


L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Lullaby - The Cure

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

You Never Knew - Hieroglyphics	


W


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 29, 2008)

woke up this morning -alabama 3

g


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

(The) Glamorous Life - Sheila E	


F or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> (The) Glamorous Life - Sheila E
> 
> 
> F or E



Fortunes Lost - State Of Serenity

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

Truckin' - Grateful Dead	


N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 30, 2008)

nobody - sylvia

y


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 31, 2008)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid -- The Offspring

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dream On - Aerosmith	


N


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 31, 2008)

No One Knows -- Queens of the Stone Age

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Step By Step - New Kids On the Block	


P


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Put The Finger On You - AC DC


U


----------



## Kala (Dec 31, 2008)

Under the Bridge- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Genetic Engineering - OMD

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Gotta Go Now - Melissa Ferrick	


W


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Waitin' For The Bus - ZZ Top


S


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 31, 2008)

Something for the pain - Zeromancer

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Narragansett Bay - Cordelia's Dad	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Everybody Wants You - Billy Squier	


U


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Everybody Wants You - Billy Squier
> 
> 
> U



Under The Rotting Pizza - Nobuo Uematsu (from FF7)

A


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

Asshole - Gene Simmons

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

george83 said:


> Asshole - Gene Simmons
> 
> L or E



London Calling - The Clash \m/

G


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

God Of The Mind - Disturbed

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

george83 said:


> God Of The Mind - Disturbed
> 
> D



Doubled Over - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 1, 2009)

raspberry beret- prince and the revolution

t


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Two Gunslingers - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

S


----------



## Kala (Jan 1, 2009)

Stupid Motherfucker - Mindless Self Indulgence

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

Respect--Aretha Franklin
T


----------



## Kala (Jan 1, 2009)

Tears Dry on Their Own - Amy Winehouse

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Never Gonna Get It - Akon, Sean Biggs & Topic	


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2009)

Take It To The Limit - The Eagles

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 2, 2009)

turn the beat around -gloria estefan and the miami sound machine

d


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

Doin' the Ali Shuffle - Alvin Cash	


L or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Living In The Past - Jethro Tull

T


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Then The Clouds Will Open For Me - Placebo

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss Independent - Ne-Yo	


T


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

This Charming Man - The Smiths

N


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2009)

Neurotica-Rush

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell	


H


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hells Bells - AC/DC

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Shout To The Top - The Style Council


P


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Psychotron - Megadeth

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 3, 2009)

nothing from nothing-billy preston

g


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Givin The Dog A Bone - AC/DC


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Everythings Ruined - Faith No More

D


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dry - Feeder

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

You Spin Me Around - Dead Or Alive

D


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dead Horse - Guns N Roses

S or E


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Enemius Slepus - GreenDay

S


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son - Iron Maiden

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Neutron Dance - Pointer Sisters

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

Caravan of Love - The Isley Brothers	


V or E


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

VIP - Ugly Kid Joe

P


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Pump Up The Jam - Technotronic feat. Felly

M


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mr. Brightside - The Killers

E


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ego Brain - System Of A Down

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 3, 2009)

Not Guilty - Beatles

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

You Drive Me Crazy - Shakin' Stevens

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 3, 2009)

Your feets too big - Beatles

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

Give the People What They Want - The O'Jays	


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Too Shy - Kajagoogoo


Y


----------



## FA luver (Jan 4, 2009)

You're my best friend -- queen

D


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

Desperado- The Eagles

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes

T


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

Told You So- Depeche Mode 


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Obsession - Animotión

N


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

Nemo - Nightwish

O or M


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

O, in this case... The "or" rule is set for the case of the title ending with an "E"...

Our House - Madness

E or S


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> O, in this case... The "or" rule is set for the case of the title ending with an "E"...
> 
> Our House - Madness
> 
> E or S



Oh I didn't know that! Thank you for correcting me... I should have read the rules first :doh:

Anyway, to continue the game...


Supernatural- Flyleaf

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

By the chance of repeating myself... I think it would be a cool feature if we could post the rules as a sticky post that it appears on top of every page...

Love Missile F1-11 - Sigue Sigue Sputnik

1...   ...or N


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

1,000,000 Years B.C. - The Misfits

C


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Catch My Fall - Billy Idol


L


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

The Line Begins To Blur - Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 4, 2009)

Rain = Beatles

N


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nancy Boy - Placebo

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago	


N


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2009)

No Apologies-Alanis Morissette

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 4, 2009)

smooth criminal-alien ant farm

l


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2009)

Let It Go - Tim McGraw

O


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

October, First Account - Be Your Own Pet

T


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 5, 2009)

Turn Around - Bonnie Tyler 

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't Know Much - Linda Ronstadt & Aaron Neville	


H


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

Hellbound - The Breeders



D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Dancing Tight - Phil Fearon & Galaxy


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Truly - Lionel Richie	


Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yesterdays - Guns N Roses

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Sleeper In Metropolis - Anne Clark

S


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Sunny-Marvin Gaye

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 5, 2009)

You Stole The Sun From My Heart - Manic Street Preachers

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonlight Bay - Beatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes I'm Ready -  K.C. & The Sunshine Band	



Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Year Of The Cat - Al Steward

T


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

Toxicity - System of a Down

Y


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

You're The Reason I'm Living-Bobby Darin

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

God Gave Rock 'N' Roll To You - Argent

U


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Under The Cherry Moon-Prince

N


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

Nothing else matters - Metallica

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

Straw Dogs - Stiff Little Fingers \m/

Another 'S'.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sailing - Christopher Cross	


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

GDP - Rotten Sound

P


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 5, 2009)

photograph-nickleback

h


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

How Am I Supposed to Live Without You? - Laura Branigan	


U


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Untrue - Coal Chamber

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Giving You the Best That I Got - Anita Baker	


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Two Tribes - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 6, 2009)

Skønne Møer - Svartsot

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

X


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John 

U


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 6, 2009)

Up So Close - Cake

S or E


----------



## Kala (Jan 6, 2009)

Smile - Lily Allen

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Live to Tell - Madonna	


L


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Living On A Prayer - Bon Jovi

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Rock The House - Gorillaz

SorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

She's Like the Wind - Patrick Swayze & Wendy Fraser	


D


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 6, 2009)

Der Kommissar-after the fire

r


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx	


G


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 7, 2009)

Gothic Girl - The 69 Eyes

L


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Death Metal - Possessed

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Little Lies - Fleetwood Mac	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Symmetry Of Zero - Decapitated

O!


----------



## DjfunkmasterG (Jan 7, 2009)

Orinoco Flow

W!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 7, 2009)

When Love And Death Embrace - H.I.M

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Even the Nights Are Better - Air Supply	


R


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Rapper's Delight-Sugarhill Gang

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Too Late for Goodbyes - Julian Lennon	


S


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet Baby James-James Taylor

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Secret Lovers - Atlantic Starr	

S


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Sultans Of Swing-Dire Straits

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

Gator Country--Molly Hatchet
y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kanté

K or E


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep On Rockin' Me,Baby-Steve Miller

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

You Spin Me Round - Dead or Alive	


D


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 8, 2009)

Do You Wanna Dance - Ramones

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

Commotion - Creedence Clearwater Revival


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

Necrocannibalistic Vomitorium - Autopsy

M


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2009)

More Than A Feeling-Boston

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

GWAR Theme - GWAR

M or E!
Hi steely!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 8, 2009)

move along-the all-american rejects

g


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gloria - Enchantment	


A


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

Annihilation - A Perfect Circle

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Me Now - Samantha Fox


W


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 9, 2009)

When I Say Go - The 1900's

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

O Green World - Gorillaz

D


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

Dare - Gorillaz 


E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Reptile - Pica Fierce

L or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Lies - J.J. Cale

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

Super Massive Black Hole - Muse

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Let's Dance - David Bowie

E or C


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Everything Zen - Bush

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Norman - Sue Thompson


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nazi Halo - Jack Off Jill

O

Awesome song .


----------



## fiore (Jan 9, 2009)

One Particular Harbor - Jimmy Buffett

R


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Rattlehead - Megadeth

D

\m/


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics	


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Morbid Devourment - Entombed \m/

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

The Pusher - Steppenwolf

R


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles



N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Never, Never Gonna Give Ya Up - Barry White


P


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Please Baby - The Notting Hillbillies

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 10, 2009)

You're Better Off Dead - Children of Bodom

D


----------



## viracocha (Jan 10, 2009)

Dissident Aggressor-- Slayer (although the original Priest song was awesome as well)

R


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rock Hard Ride Free - Judas Priest

R or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Enola Gay - OMD


Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

You Know I Could'nt Last - Morrissey

T


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2009)

Travelin' Man-Ricky Nelson

N


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Negative Creep - Nirvana

P


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2009)

People Are Strange-Doors

E or G


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


O or U


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Ollie North - GWAR

H


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Handsome Devil - The Smiths

L

*woohoo 900th post*


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

*congrats George!* 

Left Hand Path - Entombed

H


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Crypts Of Eternity - Slayer

sorry,that's a Y...


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Y's are no problem 

Yummy Down On This - The Bloodhound Gang

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh,excellent! 

Sex,Murder,Art - Slayer

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Tosh - Fluke

H


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Hurt - Johnny Cash

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Turn Off the Lights - Teddy Pendergrass	


S


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Stairway to Heaven - Be Your Own Pet

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Never Trust A Stranger - Kim Wilde


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Reasons - Earth, Wind & Fire	


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sick and Tired - Cross Canadian Ragweed

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do You Believe in Magic? - The Lovin' Spoonful	


C


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Crushing The Despised - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Dead Girl Super Star - Rob Zombie

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Rage To Love - Kim Wilde

E or V


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

Velouria - The Pixies



A


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Ariels - System Of A Down

S


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

System of a down - Stealing Society


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Your Missus Is A Nutter - Goldie Lookin' Chain 

R


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

Riders On The Storm-The Doors

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Maggots - GWAR

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Screaming Night Hog - Steppenwolf

G


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

Ghost Story-Sting

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

G


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jan 12, 2009)

girls just wanna have fun -Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

Neon Rainbow - The Box Tops	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

(Waiting For) The Ghost Train - Madness

n


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

Never Gonna Fall in Love Again - Eric Carmen	


N


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 13, 2009)

Never--Heart

R


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Reject - Green Day

T


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 13, 2009)

They Want EFX--Das EFX

X


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Xmas Rappin -Kurtis Blow

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Nymphetamine - Cradle Of Filth

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Everybody Loves A Carnival - Fatboy Slim

L


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Last Cup Of Sorrow - Faith No More

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Walking A Midget - Cretin

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2009)

Touch Me In The Morning---Diana Ross
G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Guardian - Ephel Duath

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead Or Alive

D


----------



## george83 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Metal Storm/Face The Slayer - Slayer

R


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Raise the Roof - Carbon Leaf

F


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Fearless Boogie - ZZ Top

E or I


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Ievan Polkka - Loituma

A


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 13, 2009)

All I Want - Offspring

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

The Hillside Stranglers - Dahmer

S


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 13, 2009)

She Talks to Angels - The Black Crowes

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts	


Z or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Electrozan - Ill Logic And Raf

n


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Nunguns - System Of A Down

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

So What - The Anti Nowhere League

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Turn It On Again - Genesis

N


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 14, 2009)

Not Fade Away--The Rolling Stones

Y


----------



## viracocha (Jan 14, 2009)

Yonaoshi Good Vibrations-- Sex Machineguns

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Souvenir - OMD

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Rotting Ways - Obituary

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Sacrificed Sons - Dream Theater

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Scarstruck - Slayer

K


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Kids Are On High Street - Madrugada

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Tomb Raider - DJ Fresh

R


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2009)

Rio-Duran Duran

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Of Wolf And Man - Metallica 

N



...Timberwolf?


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2009)

New Frontier-Donald Fagen

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Ridicule - American Head Charge

E or L?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Locomotion - OMD

N


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2009)

Nightfly-Donald Fagen

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

You've Got The Love - The Source Ft. Candi Staton 

v or e


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

Estimated Prophet - Grateful Dead	


T


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Estimated Prophet - Grateful Dead
> 
> 
> T



The Greatest Actor Alive or Dead - He Is Legend

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers	


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Abacab - Genesis

B


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2009)

Be Still My Beating Heart-Sting

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi

T


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

The Serpentine Offering - Dimmu Borgir

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Gore Blessed To The Worms - DISGORGE

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Die,Die My Darling - The Misfits

G


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

Gothic Girl - The 69 Eyes

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Leper Messiah - Metallica (This song rules)

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody And His Lost Planet 


N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 15, 2009)

never gonna get it- en vogue

t


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Todays Empires, Tomorrows Ashes - Propaghandi

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Satans' Curse - Possessed

S or E?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Electric Guitar - Fluke

R


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Refuse-Resist - Sepultura

T


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

The More You Ignore Me, The Closer I Get - Morrissey (of course )

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 16, 2009)

then the morning comes -smashmouth

s


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunny - Morrissey (what a surprise! )

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Your Time Has Come - Seance

M or E,guys and gals...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Moonlight Journey - Dancewolf

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes Sir,I Can Boogie - Baccara 

e or i



The letter Y sucks in this game...


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

Evil Woman-ELO

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Neo Geisha - Zeromancer

A


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

Aja-Steely Dan

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Altar Of Sacrifice - Slayer

E or C


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

Chances Are-Johnny Mathis

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Race You To The Grave - Potergeist

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

Viva las Vegas - Elvis Presley	


S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Slaying The Dreamer - Nightwish

R


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

Shape Of My Heart-Sting

T


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

We've gotten backed up,Carry on!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Oops lol

Tears Don't Fall - Bullet For My Valentine

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

Luck Be a Lady - Frank Sinatra	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Sanitarium - Metallica

M


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield

W


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Weakness - Opeth

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Stagger Lee - Lloyd Price	

E


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

End of the World - Nina Gordon

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 17, 2009)

Dinner At Deviants' Palace - Cradle Of Filth

C or E


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Certain People I Know - Morrissey

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

When A Man Loves A Woman--Percy Sledge
N


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

National Front Disco - Morrissey

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 17, 2009)

Overkill - Motorhead

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

She said she said - Beatles

D


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Seek And Destroy - Metallica

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap	


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds - Beatles

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles

D


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Dagenham Dave - Morrissey

V or E


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2009)

Venus-Frankie Avalon

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Smooth - Santana


H


----------



## steely (Jan 18, 2009)

Honest I Do-Rolling Stones

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Yeah - Yello

H


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Halo - Soil

O


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 18, 2009)

On Your Own - Blur

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Nxa Ebizwa Amagama - Ladysmith Black Mambazo


A


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Alice Whats The Matter - Terrorvision

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ray of Light - Madonna


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 18, 2009)

Technos' Song - GWAR

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Get Together - Madonna

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Reach Out - Four Tops	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 18, 2009)

The Exorcist - Possessed

T (AGAIN!!!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

This Old Heart of Mine - The Isley Brothers	


N or E


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

New Life-Depeche Mode

F or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Film - Aphex Twin

M


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Magic Johnson-Red Hot Chili Peppers

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

None But The Brave - GWAR

V or E


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Victim Of Love-Eagles

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Escape - Metallica

P or E


----------



## george83 (Jan 19, 2009)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Never Let Me Down-David Bowie

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

No Son Of Mine - Genesis

NorE?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Not Gonna Get Us - TATU

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies	


R


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Ravenous - Arch Enemy

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Souvenir - OMD

R


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Rape Me - Nirvana

E


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2009)

Einfühlungsvermögen - Burzum

N


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

No Way Back-Foo Fighters

K


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Knights Of Cydonia - Muse

A


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

About A Girl - Nirvana

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Little Willy - Sweet	


Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Youre A Waste - Be Your Own Pet

T or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Tighter, Tighter - Alive 'N Kickin'	


R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Rooster - Alice In Chains
.....R...d'oh!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

** I like your new avatar, Tom! **



Rock & Roll Love Letter - Bay City Rollers	


R ... again!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks! 
Revelation (Mother Earth) - Ozzy Osbourne (great song).

H!


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Hyperactive-Thomas Dolby

V or E


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Violent Pornography - System Of A Down

T or Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Your My Best Friend - Queen

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't Lay Your Funky Trip on Me - Senor Soul

M or E?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Mutter - Rammstein

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Rinse Out - DJ Hype

T


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Two Beds And A Coffee Machine - Savage Garden

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Na na na na - Bananarama

A


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Depths Carmesí - Disgorge (MEX)

I


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

If I Had A Gun - Gene Simmons

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Never Enough - Dream Theater


H


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hellbound - Jerry Cantrell

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dizzy - Tommy Roe


Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 20, 2009)

you are the woman-firefall

n


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

(Night Time Is) The Right Time - Ray Charles	


M or E


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Motorbreath - Metallica

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey! Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley	


Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

You Could Be Mine - Guns N Roses

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Epidermal Symmetry - Tedh Secret

Y


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Your Love Is King-Sade

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Gasping For Air - Autopsy

R


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Rebel Rebel-David Bowie

L


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Losing Grip - Avril Lavigne

P


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Pure As The Arctic Snow - GWAR

W


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

When Doves Cry-Prince

Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

You've Had Her - Morrissey

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Rebuilding Sodom - Havok

M


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Mary-Sarah McLachlan

Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

beat you to it eh Tom 

Your So Vague - Queens Of The Stoneage

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

george83 said:


> beat you to it eh Tom
> 
> Your So Vague - Queens Of The Stoneage
> 
> U or E



Unchained - Hammerfall

D

Indeed you did,good sir-for now,I must flee...I bid you adieu! :bow:


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Day Of The Triffids - Ash

S


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

She Comes In Colors-Rolling Stones

S


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sister Do You Know My Name - The White Stripes

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 20, 2009)

Everybody - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive	


T


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Taste In Men - Placebo

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Night Life - Willie Nelson


F or E


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Final Countdown - Europe

L or N


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

New Genious (Brother) - Gorillaz

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Final Countdown - Europe
> 
> L or N



You always use the last letter of the song, unless the song ends in an "E". then the next player has the option of using the letter "E" or the letter before it. Just an FYI for you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell


Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

You Win Again - Johnny Cash

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Never Knew Love Like This Before - Stephanie Mills	


R or E


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Expectations - Zebrahead

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches & Herb	


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Girl In A T-Shirt - ZZ Top

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Teaspoonful - Scorngrain

L


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Little Motel - Modest Mouse

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Live In A Hole - Pantera

L or E


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Eyeless - Slipknot


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Scarstruck - Slayer

K


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

K.I.N.G - Satyricon

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Gemini - Slayer

I


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

I Wanna Be A Hippy - Technohead

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

You and I - Rick James

I


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm Gay - Bowling For Soup

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Your Mother Sucks C**k In Hell - Wednesday 13 

L


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Little Bird - Goldfrapp

D


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Dressed In Decay - CKY

Y


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

You're Crazy - Guns N Roses

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

You Eclipsed By Me - Atreyu

E


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

English Summer Rain - Placebo

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Nightside of Eden - H.I.M

N


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

November Rain - Guns N Roses

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Necrophobic - Slayer

C


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Countess Bathory - Venom

S or Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Satan My Master - Dimmu Borgir

R


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Reclaim My Place - Korn

C or E


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Raised by the Sword - Ensiferum

D

Edit: Ooops, I was too slow


----------



## steely (Jan 21, 2009)

Dust In The Wind-Kansas

D


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dead Bodies Everywhere - Korn

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Roll On - Alabama


N


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

No No No - Deep Purple

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

On the Road Again - Willie Nelson


N


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

No More Mr Nice Guy - Megadeth

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Your Sweet 666 - H.I.M

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Tide Is High - Blondie


H


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hear You Me - Jimmy Eat World

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Master Blaster - Stevie Wonder	


R


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Remember The Time - Michael Jackson

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Memories Of Tommorow - Suicidal Tendancies

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

What I Got - Sublime	


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

This Will Be - Natalie Cole

B or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison	


L


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Last Caress - Metallica

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Severed Survival - Autopsy

L


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lucky Denver Mint - Jimmy Eat World

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

The Time To Kill Is Now - Cannibal Corpse

W


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wild Boys - Duran Duran 

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

smack that-akon

t


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Assassin - Iron Maiden

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

None Shall Pass - Aesop Rock	


S


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Somebody Get My Mom - Bowling For Soup

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 22, 2009)

Memories of You - Kelly Kenning

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

Under the Milky Way - The Church


Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

You Are All That I Have - Snow Patrol

E


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Eliytres - Finntroll

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Savage Messiah - Arch Enemy

H


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Halloween - King Diamond

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sick Love Song - Motley Crue

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Get It On - T Rex

N


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

No More Mr Nice Guy - Megadeth

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple


G


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Give 'em Hell, Kid - My Chemical Romance

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Devil In Disguise - J.J.Cale

S or E


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sifting - Nirvana

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Gates To Hell - Obituary

L


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Living After Midnight - Judas Priest

T


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thunderkiss '65 - White Zombie

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Slaying The Dreamer - Nightwish

G or R


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ride The Lighting - Metallica


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Give Me My Auger Back - Psychedeliasmith

K


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kick The Chair - Megadeth

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Rise - Speedy J (Awesome track!)

E OR S!?


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

You Stole The Sun From My Heart - Manic Street Preachers

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Tied Up - LFO (the video for this is really weird...)

P


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Devious Minds - Bumpy Knuckles

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 22, 2009)

son of a preacher man-dusty springfield

n


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

New York - Sex Pistols

K


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Knife, Blood Nightmare Master - Aiden

R


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Remember Tomorrow - Metallica

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Wicked - Slayer

D


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dead Kings Rise - The Misfits

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Strong Stench Of Balance - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

C or E


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Come Back To Camden - Morrissey

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Naive - Deadstar Assembly

E


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Effect And Cause - The White Stripes

S or E


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 23, 2009)

Speaking to the Sea - Asteroid

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

Absurd - Fluke


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Disturbia - Rihanna	


A


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Absolutely Zero - Jason Mraz

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Orange Wedge - The Chemical Brothers

G OR E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 23, 2009)

gorey demise- creature feature

s or e


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Sex.Murder.Art - Slayer

T


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

The Death Song - Marilyn Manson

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

God Is In His Heaven,All Is Right With The World - CURL UP AND DIE

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Poker Face - Lady GaGa	


C or E


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

Everytime I Look For You - Blink-182

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Unquestionable Presence - Atheist

C or E


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Goremassacre Perversity - DISGORGE


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

You Might Think - The Cars


K


----------



## steely (Jan 23, 2009)

Kiss Of Life-Sade

F or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Watch Your Face - Curl Up And Die

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Circus - Britney Spears	


S


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 23, 2009)

Steam - Peter Gabriel

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson


U


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 24, 2009)

Under The Milky Way Tonight - The Church

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tiger Rag - Heritage Hall Jazz Band	


G


----------



## george83 (Jan 24, 2009)

Green Day - Green Day

Y


----------



## Z4QQQ (Jan 24, 2009)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi

E


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 24, 2009)

Exo-politics - Muse


S


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Shape Of My Heart-Sting

T


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 24, 2009)

Through the Glass - Thirteen Senses

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

(The) Shamrock Shore - Horslips	


R or E


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Refugee-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ecstasy - Rusted Root	


Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 24, 2009)

You give love a bad name- Bon Jovi

m or e


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet Melissa - The Allman Brothers Band	


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2009)

Atom Bomb - Fluke

B


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Beware The Touch - Hannah Fury

H


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Help! - The Beatles




P


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Poison Messiah - Abscess

H


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Heartsong - Jamie Myerson



G


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Gallery Of Suicide - Cannibal Corpse

D or E


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Dead Eyes See No Future - Arch Enemy

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Evil Warriors - Possessed

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad Salute - System Of A Down

D or E


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Despedida - Shakira

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Apocalyptic Visions - Seregon

S


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Stonde - The 10 Tenors

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Eremite - Anoxia

T or E


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Three Small Words - Josie and the Pussycats

E, L or S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Save Yourself - Seven7

F


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Forever More - Luna Mortis

R or E


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

Runnin' Down A Dream -Tom Petty

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

March Of The Plague - Abscess

E or U


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Unpretty - TLC

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2009)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 25, 2009)

one thing leads to another-the fixx

r


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Radio - Beyonce

o


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Our Solemn Hour - Within Temptation

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Rainchant - Leuroj

T


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Taste My Scythe - Children Of Bodom

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Eight Models In A Sauna - REQ

A


----------



## cinderell1181 (Jan 25, 2009)

Answers - Blue October

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Shadow Of The Day - Linkin Park

Y


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Your Gold Teeth - Steely Dan

H


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2009)

Hang On To Your Love-Sade

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Vomit The Soul - Cannibal Corpse

L


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Last Kiss Goodbye - LORDI

Y or E


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 26, 2009)

"Every Little Thing She Does"  The Police

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

ShinRa Army Wages A Full Scale Attack - Nobuo Uematsu

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn	


S


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2009)

All By Myself--Eric Carmen 
F


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday I'm In Love - The Cure

E


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2009)

Everytime We Say Goodbye-Ray Charles

Y or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Embodiment - Carcass

T


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Time of The Preacher - Alice In Chains

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Runes To My Memory-Amon Amarth

y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

You Don't Own Me - Lesley Gore	


M or E


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 27, 2009)

My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson

Y E D K T U


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Untermenschen - The Black River Project

N!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

Never Know - Jack Johnson



W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson
> 
> Y E D K T U



Just so you know, you only use the last letter of the song title which in your choice would be the letter "U"..... the only exception is if the song title ends in the letter "E", then the next player has the option of using the letter "E" or the letter before it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Will You Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles	


W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2009)

Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Tunnel Of Ions - Wormed

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

Seven Seas of Rhye - Queen	


Y or E


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Strawberry Gashes - Jack Off Jill

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches & Herb	


G


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Glow - Coal Chamber

W


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

Who Dunnit? - Genesis

T


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

The Loneliness Of The Long Distance Runner - Iron Maiden

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Relentless Beating - Cannibal Corpse

G


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 28, 2009)

Girl's Not Grey - AFI

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

You Can Hear The Cry Of The Planet - Nobuo Uematsu

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank God It's Friday - Love and Kisses	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Young Criminals - U.K. Subs

S


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

SGT. Major - Jet

R


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 28, 2009)

Roads - Portishead

S


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jan 28, 2009)

Suspicions -- Tim McGraw

and yet another "S" for the next person


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

She Never Cried In Front of Me - Toby Keith	


E


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Easy - Faith No More

Y


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

Yakitori - Yoko Kanno

I


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden

N


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

T


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

These Boots - Megadeth

S


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Sympathy For The Devil - Ozzy Osbourne

L


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lord Of Light - Iron Maiden

T


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 29, 2009)

*The Heretic Anthem- Slipknot


M
*


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Madagascar - Guns N Roses

R


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 29, 2009)

Roulette - System of a down

E


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Eat The Rich - Motorhead

H


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 29, 2009)

Hatebreeder - Children of Bodom

R


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Locust Swarm - The Arson Project

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2009)

My Girl - The Temptations	


L


----------



## fiore (Jan 30, 2009)

Lust for Life - Iggy and the Stooges

E


----------



## george83 (Jan 30, 2009)

Every Day Is Like Sunday - Morrissey

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

You Are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder	


F or E



(**When the song ends in the letter "E", the next player has the option of using either the letter "E" or the letter before it. **)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 30, 2009)

El Watusi - Ray Barretto

I


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm In Love (With A Dead Dog) - GWAR

G


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Gimme Some - Turbonegro 

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Memories Are Made of This - Dean Martin	


S



(**When the song ends in the letter "E", the next player has the option of using either the letter "E" or the letter before it. **)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - Jack Johnson



G


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

Go Tell It on the Mountain - Simon & Garfunkel

N


----------



## circeenoir (Jan 30, 2009)

No One Knows= Queens of the Stone Age
S


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

Someone Speaks Softly - Hannah Fury

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 30, 2009)

You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real)-Sylvester

L


----------



## george83 (Jan 30, 2009)

Leper Messiah - Metallica

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Hell Awaits - Slayer \m/

S


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

Spanish Fly-Van Halen

Y


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jan 30, 2009)

You're the One - The Black Keys

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Eternity Too Short - Decapitated

T


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

Tea In The Sahara-Police

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

steely said:


> Tea In The Sahara-Police
> 
> A



Acid Death - Tankard

H

Thanks for the A!


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

Heavy Fuel-Dire Straits

L

I'm trying,man


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Listen If You Dare - JustOneFix

E or R???


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Evergreen - Barbra Streisand	


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Needle In A Haystack-The Velvelettes


K


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Kobra Kommander - Gunt

R


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Raising Hell - Zeromancer 

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Like The Dead - Obituary (Death Metal KINGS)

D


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Dazed and Confused - Cave In

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Dig - Mudvayne

G


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

Goodbye Pork Pie Hat - Joni Mitchell (Charles Mingus?)

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tubthumping - Chumbawamba	


G


----------



## george83 (Jan 31, 2009)

Give It Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Y


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Dazed and Confused - Cave In



I love Cave In!

back on topic....

Easter - The Prizefighter Inferno

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Revelation Of Existence (The Trip) - Decapitated
Decapitated are amazing!

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Place in This World - Michael W. Smith	


D


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Die Romantic - Aiden

C


----------



## george83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Come As You Are - Nirvana

R or E


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Reisse Reisse - Rammstein

E


----------



## steely (Feb 1, 2009)

Everytime I Think Of You-The Babys

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Under the Water - Merril Bainbridge

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

Relentless - Jason Aldean	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Surgery Of Impalement - Suffocation

T


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Tears Don't Fall - Bullet For My Valentine

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

Love Don't Live Here - Lady Antebellum	



R or E


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Elevation - U2

N


----------



## circeenoir (Feb 2, 2009)

Nostalgia- Yanni


A


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2009)

At the Hundredth Meridian - The Tragically Hip


N


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2009)

Nostalgia In Stereo - Davenport Cabinet

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

Our Song - Taylor Swift


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

Good God - KoRn

D


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2009)

Dual Alchemy - Aghora

Y


----------



## steely (Feb 2, 2009)

You Are What You Is-Frank Zappa

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

Scars Of The Crucifix - Deicide

X...?!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John	


U


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 3, 2009)

Unified Rebelution - Jurassic 5

N


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Unified Rebelution - Jurassic 5
> 
> N




No Use in Crying - Rolling Stones

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 3, 2009)

Gun - Lou Reed

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Noise - Jazz Thrash Assassin

E or S


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

EbbTide-The Righteous Brothers

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Dark Crusade - Autopsy

D or E


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC

P


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Plasma - Divinity

*A * HERE IS AN 'A'-USE IT WISELY,FOR IT SEEMS TO BE A RATHER RARE LETTER.


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

All Dead, All Dead - Queen

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Deeds Rendered Upon The Flesh - Agiel

H


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

The Awakening - Agiel

G


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gay Bar - Electric Six

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

george83 said:


> Gay Bar - Electric Six
> 
> R



Regular People (Conceit) - Pantera

T


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

Taboo-Santana

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Open Face Surgery - Cryptopsy

Y


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

You Belong To Me-Doobie Brothers

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Monolith - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

Human Touch-Bruce Springsteen

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Hollow - Pantera

W


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

Werewolves Of London-Warren Zevon

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Narcosis - Cachexic

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 3, 2009)

Songs About Texas - Pat Green

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks	


A


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2009)

A Perfect Lie - The Engine Room

E or I


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 4, 2009)

Take me higher - Cruna

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Take me higher - Cruna
> 
> R



How did this song come about..... the next letter was E or I ???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

I Feel Lucky - Mary Chapin Carpenter	


Y


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

You Don't Leave A Trace - Hannah Fury

E


----------



## Esther (Feb 4, 2009)

Elevator Music - Beck

C


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

Candyman - Grateful Dead

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Not Of This World - Mortally Infected

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

Deuces Are Wild - Aerosmith	


D


----------



## steely (Feb 4, 2009)

Dancing With Myself-Billy Idol

F


----------



## Esther (Feb 4, 2009)

Fortress - Pinback

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2009)

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan

N


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 4, 2009)

*N*ever give up [on the good times] - The Spice Girls

*P * or *S*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

Paper Planes - M.I.A.	


S


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 5, 2009)

Superman - Eminem

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nine In the Afternoon - Panic At the Disco	


N


----------



## Esther (Feb 5, 2009)

Neverlost - Smashing Pumpkins

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

Time Won't Let Me Go - The Bravery	


O


----------



## Esther (Feb 5, 2009)

Overcome - RX Bandits

E


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Exercises In Free Love - Freddie Mercury

V or E


----------



## steely (Feb 5, 2009)

El Paso-Marty Robbins

O


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Orange County Girl - Gwen Stefani

L


----------



## Esther (Feb 5, 2009)

Love Dog - TV on the Radio


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Get Get Down - Paul Johnson

N


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

No More Mr Nice Guy - Megadeth

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Yesterdays' Men - Madness

n


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 5, 2009)

Never My Love - The Association

E or V


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Viva la Vida - Coldplay	


A


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 6, 2009)

Allthewaytothetop - Jazzupstarts

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Poor Me - Adam Faith

e


----------



## Esther (Feb 6, 2009)

Elegy for Gump Worsley - Weakerthans

Y


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Gonna Fly Now - Bill Conti	


W


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wendy Clear - blink 182

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2009)

Revolt - Gorefest

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Today - Smashing Pumpkins	


Y


----------



## george83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Your Crazy - Guns N Roses

Y


----------



## steely (Feb 8, 2009)

You Are So Beautiful-Joe Cocker

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Lifelike (Almost) - December

T


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Touch Too Much - AC/DC

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell On Earth - Hellfire

H 

*waves* hey George!


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Piece Of The Action - Motley Crue

*waves back* howdy tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

New Paradise - Scorngrain

E or S?


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Scarecrow Man - Misfits

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

No.1 Sound - Total Science

D


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dictatosaurus - Probot

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Slachtbeest - Brutus

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

Take a Bow - Rihanna	


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Wrong Side Of The Mirror - 13 Winters

R


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Roy's Keen - Morrissey

N


----------



## steely (Feb 8, 2009)

Nights In White Satin-Moody Blues

N


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Never Say Die - Megadeth

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Invisible Control - Decapitated

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

Lust for Life - Iggy Pop	


F or E


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Enterlude - The Killers

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

Dusk Over Assyria - Sarpanitum

A


----------



## george83 (Feb 10, 2009)

Asshole - Gene Simmons

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

Love Don't Live Here Anymore - Rose Royce	


r or E


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Real Folk Blues - Yoko Kanno

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2009)

Studio 1 Lik - DJ Krome + Mr Time

K


----------



## Esther (Feb 10, 2009)

Kylie - Pinback

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 10, 2009)

Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Another way to die - alecia keyes & jack white

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

Edge of the Ocean - Ivy	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

Never Gonna Give You Up---Rick Astley
P


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

Pass the Peas - The J.B.'s	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

American Boy - Estelle	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya Mama - FatboySlim

A


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

All My Life - Foo Fighters

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone Loves A Carnival - FatboySlim

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love Story - Taylor Swift


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

You Must Think First - DJ Hype

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Take You There - Sean Kingston


R or E


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 14, 2009)

Rusty Knives - Davenport Cabinet

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Substitute - The Ramones

E or T


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Territory - Sepultura

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Yellow - Coldplay (ugh....) 

W


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol... sorry for the Y 

We Hate Everyone - Type O Negative

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

It's okay...I don't like coldplay... 

Escape The Torment - Cannibal Corpse

T


----------



## george83 (Feb 14, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> It's okay...I don't like coldplay...
> 
> Escape The Torment - Cannibal Corpse
> 
> T



Don't blame you, they are an awful band 

Time Machine - Black Sabbeth

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Nu Birth - Omni Trio

H


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 14, 2009)

Holding On - Barefoot Truth

N


----------



## george83 (Feb 14, 2009)

New World Order - Megadeth

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Rinse Out - DJ Hype

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

These Foolish Things - Aaron Neville


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2009)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles- Linda Ronstadt
S again


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2009)

Sweet Child Of Mine --- Guns And Roses


E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor	


U


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Unifuk Zombie - Eyetofuk

E or I


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Iris - The Goo Goo Dolls	


S


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Stone Killa - Codename John

A


----------



## george83 (Feb 15, 2009)

All The Way - Judas Priest

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

You Stand Alone - Man Must Die

E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not Fade Away - Buddy Holly & The Crickets	


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yesterday Road - The Great Divide

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Drink The Filth - Abscess

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here Comes Goodbye - Rascal Flatts

E or Y


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 16, 2009)

Embraceable You - George Gershwin

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

Unleashing The Bloodthirsty - Cannbal Corpse

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2009)

You Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban

T


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 16, 2009)

Take Me Home, Country Roads - John Denver

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 18, 2009)

Seminole Wind - John Anderson

D


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't go breakin my heart - Elton john Kiki dee

T


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 19, 2009)

Time Is A Healer - Eva Cassidy

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rave On - Buddy Holly	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

Nothing Left For The Vultures - Nine

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

Something Worth Leaving Behind - Lee Ann Womack	


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

Dirge Inferno - Cradle Of Filth

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison	


N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

Numb - Linkin Park 

B


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival

G


----------



## Esther (Feb 23, 2009)

Ghost Ship - Menomena


P


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 23, 2009)

Playing in the Band - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 23, 2009)

dont you forget about me - simple minds


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

Energy - Natalie & Baby Bash	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Yaweh Is My Sacrifice - Agiel

C or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Everybody Plays the Fool - The Main Ingredient

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Lighter - DJ SS

R


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 23, 2009)

remember the time - MJ


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 23, 2009)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville

L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

Low - Foo Fighters

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

Worm Infested - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey	


N


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 24, 2009)

New Slang - The Shins

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gunpowder and Lace - Miranda Lambert

C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band	


D


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Duppy Man - Chase and Status

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Not Fair - Lily Allen	


R


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

Rich Girl - Hall & Oates

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2009)

Love Story - Taylor Swift

Y


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 26, 2009)

You Send Me - Sam Cooke

E


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2009)

Everything Thing I Own - Rod Stewart




N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 26, 2009)

No Good (Start The Dance) - The Prodigy

C or E?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cowgirls Don't Cry - Brooks & Dunn	


Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

You're So Beautiful - Donna Summer

L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

Lights Out - Lisa Marie Presley

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

The Eternal Triumvirate - Agiel

T or E?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

Every Mile a Memory - Dierks Bentley	



Y


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

yesterday

beatles

another Y


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah - Usher

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

Hedens Døtre - Svartsot

R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

No More Conversations - Freeform Five

S

How's it going,Punkin?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Been a lazy day around here. I'm enjoying the quiet time. 

She's My Kind of Rain - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

That's nice-it's good to have quiet time. 

Never So Big - David Byrne and FatboySlim

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Good Time - Alan Jackson

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

Musique - Daft Punk

U or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Upside Down - Tommy Alverson

N


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Never - heart

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Dirt Road - Brooks and Dunn

D


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

De-Lovely - Cole Porter

Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 28, 2009)

Your Man - Josh Turner

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

Now It's Over - J-Majik and Wickaman feat. Kathy Brown

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 1, 2009)

Neon Moon - Brooks and Dunn


N


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 1, 2009)

neutron dance - pointer sisters hahahaha

E


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam


W


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 1, 2009)

Whenever, Wherever, Whatever - Maxwell

R or R or R


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Erm...I think I'll have the R. 

Ra - Ebony Dubsters

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

A Fool And His Heart - Kevin Fowler

T


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

The Lifting - R.E.M.


G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Snakes On The Ceiling - Johnny Bush

G - again!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Godly Beings - Obituary

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

So Small - Carrie Underwood

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Lichmistress - Cryptopsy

S


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 1, 2009)

sex.. im a slut - berlin


T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

True Playaz' Anthem - The Ganja Kru

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

Memories of You - Kelly Kenning

U


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 2, 2009)

Under the Cherry Moon - Prince

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 2, 2009)

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley


*Y*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Yo-Yo Man - The Smothers Brothers

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2009)

Neither One of Us - Gladys Knight & The Pips	


S


----------



## george83 (Mar 3, 2009)

She Drives Me Wild - Michael Jackson

D


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

Dont Change - inxs

sorry... E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

Everyday People - Sly & The Family Stone

E


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 3, 2009)

Easy Wind - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 3, 2009)

Didn't I - Rachel Proctor

I


----------



## george83 (Mar 3, 2009)

In The Warm Room - Kate Bush

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Many Tentacles Pimping On The Keys - Lo Fidelity Allstars

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 3, 2009)

Start A Band - Brad Paisley with Keith Urban

D


----------



## george83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Do You Know What I'm Seeing? - Panic! At The Disco

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Ghosts Of War - Slayer

R


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 4, 2009)

Revelations - Iron Maiden

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

She Moves Through - Blu Mar Ten

H


----------



## george83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths

W


----------



## steely (Mar 4, 2009)

Why Should I Cry For You?-Sting

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 4, 2009)

Unbelievable - Diamond Rio

E or L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

La La Means I Love You - The Delfonics

U


----------



## steely (Mar 5, 2009)

Under The Boardwalk-The Drifters

K


----------



## george83 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kick Start My Heart - Motley Crue

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

Taking Fear From Behind - The Lo Fidelity Allstars

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 5, 2009)

Do You Believe In Magic - The Lovin' Spoonful

C


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2009)

Cthulhu Dawn- Cradle of Filth


N


-Uriel


----------



## george83 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nobody's Fool - Avril Lavigne

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Lockdown - Andy C and Shimon

N


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 6, 2009)

not tonight - lil kim

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

To Cure A Weakling Child,Contour Regard - Aphex Twin

D


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2009)

"Drop it like its hot"....Snoop Dogg


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Technologic - Daft Punk

C


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2009)

"Corsair"...Boards of Canada


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Red Nails - Man Of The Hour

S


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2009)

"Strict Machine"...Goldfrapp


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Eh, Cumpari! - Julius LaRosa

I (Or '!', if you want a real challenge)


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 7, 2009)

Intergalactic by Beastie Boys


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Confessions - Possessed

S


----------



## Uriel (Mar 7, 2009)

Doomsday for the Deceiver - Flotsam & Jetsam


R



=Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Redneck Stomp - Obituary

P 

How's it going,Uriel?


----------



## steely (Mar 7, 2009)

Pretty Woman-Roy Orbison

N


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 8, 2009)

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson Five

E


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 8, 2009)

EYE by Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 8, 2009)

Enemies by Helmet


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Serial Thrilla - The Prodigy

A


----------



## george83 (Mar 8, 2009)

All My Life - Foo Fighters

F or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Firestarter - The Prodigy

R


----------



## george83 (Mar 8, 2009)

Riff Raff - AC/DC

F


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2009)

From Skin To Liquid - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 8, 2009)

Descent ... Fear Factory

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2009)

The Last Survivor - Gruesome Stuff Relish

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 8, 2009)

Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson

N


----------



## Esther (Mar 9, 2009)

Natural Beauty - Neil Young

Y


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 9, 2009)

Yellow - coldplay

W


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 9, 2009)

Whisper - Evanescence





*R*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 9, 2009)

Real Love - Jody Watley

E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 9, 2009)

Enter Sandman - Metallica





*N*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Need For Speed - Saxon \m/ 

D


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't Take Me Alive-Steely Dan

E


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2009)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police



C


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 9, 2009)

Ever and A Day - A.F.I.

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 9, 2009)

Young at Heart - Frank Sinatra

*T*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

Time - Rolling Stones

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

(Empty) Tankard - Tankard \m/

D


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

Dr.Wu-Steely Dan

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Urban Style Music - Lemon D

C

'ello steely.


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

Charlie Freak-Steely Dan

K


Hi,youI'm stuck on Steely Dan


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Keep Your Enemies Closer - Solitary

R


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

Reelin' In The Years-Steely Dan

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Smack My Bitch Up - The Prodigy

P


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretzel Logic-Steely Dan

C


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Capoeira - J-Majik and Whikaman

A


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2009)

Aja - Steely Dan


A


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

Andromeda - Agiel

A!


----------



## steely (Mar 10, 2009)

Any Major Dude Will Tell You-Steely Dan

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

You're Mine - DJ Hype

E or N


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 10, 2009)

Everything is You- Eli Young Band

U


----------



## steely (Mar 10, 2009)

Under The Cherry Moon-Prince

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

Now That You're Gone - Loggi

E or N???


----------



## Smite (Mar 10, 2009)

Electric Avenue - Eddy grant

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

Eremite - Anoxia

E! 




or T...


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Edith and the Kingpin - Joni Mitchell

N


----------



## steely (Mar 11, 2009)

Nothin' On Me-Shawn Colvin

M or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

Maneater - Hall & Oates

R


----------



## george83 (Mar 11, 2009)

Rags To Riches - Eels

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

Shithead - The Haunted

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 11, 2009)

Diary - Bread

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Young And Aspiring - Underoath

G


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Green Flower Street-Donald Fagen

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

The Burial - Leviticus

L

*waves* Hi steely.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Love My Way-Psychedelic Furs

Y

Waves back,Hi Tom:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Y Control - The Yeah Yeah Yeahs

L


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Little Bitty Pretty One-Thurston Harris

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Eight Models In A Sauna - REQ

A


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

All This Time-Sting

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Margarita - DJ SS

A


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

A Whiter Shade Of Pale-Procol Harum

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Lazer Sheep Dip Funk - The Lo-Fidelity Allstars

k


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

King Of The Road-Roger Miller

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Descendant Of Shinobi - Nobuo Uematsu

I


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

I.G.Y.-Donald Fagen

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Yesterday Don't Mean S**t - Pantera

T


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Tunnel Of Love-Dire Straits

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Voodoo House - Lo Fi Allstars

e or s


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

See,My Love....-Andreas Vollenweider

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Visual Delusion - Decapitated

N


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

New Thing Now-Shawn Colvin

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Warmest Place To Hide - Splaterhouse

D or E


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?-Culture Club

M or E 

One more,I can't help myself!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 12, 2009)

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 13, 2009)

Onion Skin- Boom Crash Opera



*N*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Natural Born Philosopher - Behemoth

R


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Rasputin's HMO - Austin Lounge Lizards


O


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Overkill - Motorhead

L


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Leaves That Are Green - Simon And Garfunkel



N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Numbskull - Ghoul

L


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Losing My Religion - R.E.M.




N


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Novocaine - Alice Cooper

N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Not Always Lost - Leviathan

T!


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Ska - DJ Zinc (bad ass d'n'b)

A


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

Another night alone. Gypsy

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Another night alone. Gypsy
> 
> S



Hiya Tracii-just to let you know,the next letter would be E or N. 

No Funeral For The Las*t* - Scorngrain

*T*


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

The Clansman - Iron Maiden

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Necrotic Apologues - The County Medical Examiners

S


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 14, 2009)

Sex On Fire- Kings Of Leon 

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

Easy Lover - Philip Bailey with Phil Collins

R


----------



## george83 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rockin Robin - Jackson 5

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Necrotic Flesh Cravings - Spectral Mortuary

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sara - Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

Another night alone Gypsy
I got it now thanks!
E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Eternity Too Short - Decapitated

T


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

Tear the house down Hericane Alice

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Narcofili Sancti - Arkhon Infaustus

Next Letter - I


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Illuminate - Orbital and David Gray


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ebony & Ivory - Stevie Wonder



*Y*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

You think ur a man - Divine hahahahhahaha


N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 15, 2009)

> You think ur a man - Divine


 I luv that song hehe





Nothin' But A Good Time - Poison


*E*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> I luv that song hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody wants to rule the world - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


*K*


----------



## george83 (Mar 15, 2009)

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## Esther (Mar 15, 2009)

Gold Lion - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

N


----------



## steely (Mar 15, 2009)

Nature Boy-Nat King Cole

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

You and I - Eddie Rabbitt with Crystal Gayle

I


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly (Covered by Slayer)

A


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

American Woman - (the lenny version lol)

 
N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Negative Approach - Napalm Death

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival

N


----------



## george83 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

Teach Your Children - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young 

N


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

Never gonna give you up - rick astley hahahhaahhah


"P"


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Police In Helicopter - Top Cat (Ray Keith 2004 Remix)

R


----------



## Esther (Mar 16, 2009)

Red Carpet and Rebellion - Distillers

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sea Of Sorrow - Alice In Chains

W


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Walk Between The Raindrops-Donald Fagen

S


----------



## Esther (Mar 16, 2009)

Six Days a Week - The Bronx

K


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Killing Me Softly-Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Yazoo Street Scandal - Bob Dylan

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 16, 2009)

Long Line of Losers - Kevin Fowler

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 16, 2009)

Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield

N


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

No Scrubs - TLC


*S*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2009)

Show Me Your Soul - R.H.C.P.



L


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Let the Flames Begin - Paramore

N


----------



## george83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nazi Halo - Jack Off Jill

O


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

One Less Bell To Answer - The Fifth Dimension

R


----------



## WG Story Drone (Mar 17, 2009)

Rollin' Down the Hill - the Rembrandts

L


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2009)

LA Woman-The Doors

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

Nailed To The Cross - Destruction

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

Say, Say, Say - Paul McCartney

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits (I love this track)

K


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2009)

You know that's my favorite,I'll be singing it all night

Kings Road-Tom Petty

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kentucky Rain - Elvis Presley

N


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2009)

Oops!
New Frontier-Donald Fagen

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ragged As The Road - Reckless Kelly

D


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn You - Prince

U


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 18, 2009)

Unstable - Chaotica

*E*


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson

G


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Gimme Dat Harp Boy - Captain Beefheart



Y


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yummy - Gwen Stefani

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

You're Pretty When I'm Drunk - The Bloodhound Gang

K


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2009)

King of All Kings - Hate Eternal


S



-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Stinkupuss - Obituary

S again.


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Mar 18, 2009)

Some Beach - Blake Shelton


----------



## Esther (Mar 18, 2009)

Hustle Rose - Metric

E


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 18, 2009)

Enough - Disturbed (I like the lyrics, I hope Icould sing it somedays)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Halls Of Decadence - Sarpanitum

C or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 18, 2009)

Easy - The Commodores


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Mar 18, 2009)

you're cute when you scream - senses fail


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

My Sharona - The Knack

A


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 19, 2009)

All Around The World _(La La La La La La) _ - ATC


*D*


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Down Under - Men At Work


*R*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Rock The House - Peshay

E or S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 19, 2009)

Easy Street - Emerson Drive 

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Tantrum - Tankard

M


----------



## george83 (Mar 19, 2009)

Mr. Self Destruct - Nine Inch Nails

T


----------



## steely (Mar 19, 2009)

Take It To The Limit-Eagles

T


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thriller - Michael Jackson


*R*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Residuo Social - Kraken

L


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 19, 2009)

Losing My Religion - REM

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing At All - Johnny Cooper

L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

Loving You - Minnie Ripperton

U


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 20, 2009)

Uninvited - Alanis Morrisette 


D


----------



## Mishty (Mar 20, 2009)

Decemeber - Collective Soul

R


----------



## george83 (Mar 20, 2009)

Riot Radio - The Dead 60's

O


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

Original Sin - INXS



*N*


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Never - Overseer

R


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

Roll With It - Ani Difranco

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Tifas' Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

E or M


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Eyes - Rogue Wave

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

*So Beautiful - Pete Murray*




*L*


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Live in a Box - Spiderbait

X


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Xodó De Motorista - Xangai

A


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

A Beautiful Morning-The Rascals

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Gamaliel The Obscene - Black Funeral

E or N?

Yo steely!


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

Never Know-Jack Johnson

W

Hey,you


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Worries In The Dance - New Blood

C or E


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

England Swings-Roger Miller

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Sickening Metamorphosis - Cannibal Corpse

S again.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sultans Of Swing - Dire Straits



*G*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Tasty track,Cleofatra! 

Gringos' Return To Punk Paste - The Lo-Fidelity Allstars

E or T


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

> Tasty track,Cleofatra!



Thanks 




Elevation- U2


*N*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Never Get Caught - American Head Charge

T


----------



## george83 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC

K


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Kobra Kommander - Gunt

R 

Hey George!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

Runaway - Bon Jovi


*Y*


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Your Attention - Blue Man Group

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 20, 2009)

Night To Remember - Joe Diffie

R


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Rituals - Archie Bronson Outfit

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet Thing - Keith Urban

G


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Guide - The Music

E


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

Erthe Upon Erthe - Mediaeval Baebes

*E*


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

E-Pro - Beck

O


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison




*Y*


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Your Lucky Day In Hell - Eels

L


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Luka - Suzanne Vega*



*A*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 21, 2009)

Around the world in a day - Prince

Y


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Youwanner - The Fall

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Rollers' Music - MA2

C


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Call Me-Blondie

M or E


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Evilution - Shocore

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Night Fever - The Bee Gees

R


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Ride Across The River-Dire Straits

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Redemption - Shadows Fall

N


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

No Wow - The Kills

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome To Hell - Matron

L


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Lady-Styx

Y


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

You and Me - United Nations

E


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Everybody Hurts-REM

S


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Sketch - Penguin Cafe Orchestra

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Horny Mutant Jazz - T-Power (this track rules!)

Z


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Zzyzx Rd. - Stonesour

D


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Diamond Hoo Ha Man - Supergrass

N


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Never Enough - The Cure

H


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Hego - Jack Penate

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Open Your Heart - Europe

T


Hi George!


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Two Receivers - Klaxons

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Special Dedication - DJ Nut Nut

N


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Na Na Na Na Naa - Kaiser Chiefs

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

At Dawn They Sleep - Slayer

P


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Paper Cuts - Nirvana

Howdy Tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Sister - Goldie Lookin' Chain

R


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Return To Hanger - Megadeth

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Return To Flesh - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Homecoming - Green Day

G


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Rock And Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - ACDC

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Neon Reprise - Lunatic Calm

E or S?


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Everything I Own-Bread

N


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Now My Heart Is Full - Morrissey

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

LK - DJ Marky,Stamina MC and XRS

k


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Let There Be Rock - AC/DC

K


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Killing Me Softly - The Fugees

Y (sorry!)


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

You Belong To Me-Doobie Brothers

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Evil Woman - The Electric Light Orchestra

N


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 21, 2009)

Never knew love like this before - cant remember who sings it.. diana ross??


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Every Heartbeat - Amy Grant

T


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Treat Me Right-Pat Benatar

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

The Reason Why - Vince Gill

Y


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

You Can't Hurry Love-Supremes

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Vidalia - Sammy Kershaw

A


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

A Long December-Counting Crows

R 

Like the new avatar


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Revolution/Revolución - Ill Niño

N


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

New Kid In Town-Eagles

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Neon Ray - Lunatic Calm

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

(Thanks Steely!)

Yesterday Road - The Great Divide

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Da Bass 2 Dark - Asylum

K


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Kiss Me-Sixpence None The Richer

M or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

My Leftovers - Porcelain and the Tramps

*S*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry Seems To Be The Hardedst Word - Elton John

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Something About Us - Daft Punk

S


----------



## Esther (Mar 21, 2009)

Sea Lion - Sage Francis

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

No Rain - Blind Melon



*N*


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 22, 2009)

No More Drama -Mary J. Blige 

A


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You - Heart





*U*


----------



## george83 (Mar 22, 2009)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

G or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 22, 2009)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kiss You All Over - Exile

R


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 22, 2009)

run run rudolph- chuck berry

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2009)

Holes In The Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner

N


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 22, 2009)

No God's A Man - Gentle Giant

Nuts thats a N again ><

N or A


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

New Noise - Refused

E


----------



## steely (Mar 22, 2009)

Edge Of Seventeen-Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Night Child - The Screaming Jets




*D*


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Dechristianize - Vital Remains

E (or Z?) I forget the rules with Es...


-Uriel


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2009)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 23, 2009)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club



*N*


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2009)

New Deep-John Mayer




L


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Late For The Sky-Jackson Brown

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Yin Yang - Jarabe De Palo

G




God bless google,lol.


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Great Balls Of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Raining Blood - Slayer

D


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Devil Went Down To Georgia-Charlie Daniels Band

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Atlantis (I Need You) - LTJ Bukem

U


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Upside Down-Diana Ross

N


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 23, 2009)

no no notorious lol - duran duran

S


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

Stepstranger - SNFU

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

Run - George Strait

N


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

Newsstand Rock - RX Bandits


K


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Mar 24, 2009)

Kansas City - The Beatles, Little Richard, blah blah blah


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

You Make Me Feel Brand New - The Stylistics

W


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Whatever You Want - Status Quo



*T*


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

The Light & The Glass - Coheed And Cambria

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 24, 2009)

Sentenced To Death - Saxorior

H


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder or Red Hot Chilli Peppers




*D*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 24, 2009)

Drop Bear - DJ Die

R


----------



## Esther (Mar 24, 2009)

Red Sky - Thrice

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2009)

You Belong To The City - Glen Frey

Y


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Words That We Couldn't Say - Steve Conte/Yoko Kanno

Y


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 24, 2009)

Your the one that i want - Grease soundtrack


T


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Tiny Dancer - Elton John

P


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Pulling a Piano from a Pond - Cinematic Sunrise

D


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dancing Queen - ABBA I'm sooooo totally not an ABBA fan, not sure why that popped into my head 





*N*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 25, 2009)

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Red Skies At Night-The Fixx

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

The Race Is On - Sawyer Brown

N


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 25, 2009)

Nineteen Hundred and Eight-five---Paul McCartney & Wings 

E


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby-The Beatles

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

You Have The Right - Perfect Stranger

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Torn - Omni Trio

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice To Be With You - Gallery

U


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

U And Ur Hand-Pink

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Dusk Over Assyria - Sarpanitum

A


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

A Boy Named Sue-Johnny Cash

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Unguarded Instinct - Slayer

T


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Tnt-ac/dc

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

The Patriot - Holy Blood

T


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Take Five-Dave Brubeck

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Void Of Facial Tissue - Putrified

U or E


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Ever The Same-Rob Thomas

M or E


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 25, 2009)

East Of The Peninsula - Yoko Kanno

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Avvento - Locus Mortis

O


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

One Night-Bad Company

T


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 25, 2009)

Take It to the Limit - Eagles

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

The Kingdom Complete - Agiel

T or E?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

Earth Angel - The Penguins

L


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Livin' Thing - ELO

G


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 26, 2009)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio



*E*


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Everytime I Think Of You-The Baby's

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 26, 2009)

Under A Blood Red Sun - Abscess

N


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Naughty Girl-Beyonce

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

Leave The Pieces When You Go - The Wreckers

O


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2009)

Over Your Heart - Rob Crow

T


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 27, 2009)

Too Much, Too Little, Too Late - Johnny Mathis & Denise Williams

E


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 27, 2009)

Everybody wants to rule the world- Tears for fears 

D


----------



## jamesdevise (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you love me - David Hasselhoff (you heard me!)

E


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 27, 2009)

Either Way - Guster

Y


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

Your star - Evanescence

R


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

Rock And Roll(Ain't Noise Pollution)-AC/DC

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 27, 2009)

Nuff Said - Cato Rhymes

D


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dirt Track Cowboys - Adam Brand




*S*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 27, 2009)

Someday We'll Be Together - The Supremes

Y


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer



*D*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 28, 2009)

Daggers Through the Heart of St. Angeles - Alexisonfire

S


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz

M


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Many Days - The Cranberries 


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Special Lady - Ray,0 Goodman & Brown

Y


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

You Think Your A Man - Divine



*N*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

Nukleopatra - dead or alive

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 28, 2009)

Antichrist - Sepultura

T


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

Take On Me-a ha

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Eli's Coming - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## Esther (Mar 29, 2009)

Getaway Car - Aesop Rock


R


----------



## NaughtyNerd (Mar 29, 2009)

rape me - nirvana


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 29, 2009)

Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison




*S*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

No Reply - The Beatles



Y


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yesterday's Hero -- John Paul Young

*O*


----------



## george83 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oscillate Wildly - The Smiths

Y


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yellow - Coldplay


W


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Waiting On A Friend-Rolling Stones

D


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

Dea Arito - Wolves in the Throne Room

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

One Winged Angel - Nobuo Uematsu

L


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

La Isla Bonita-Madonna

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Americànized - GWAR

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Down and Out - Randy Rogers

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Towards Babylon - Behemoth

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nothin' On But The Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Once Sent From The Golden Hall - Amon Amarth

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Let Your Love Flow - Bellamy Brothers

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Let Your Love Flow - Bellamy Brothers



Like a mountain stream? 

Where Silent Gods Stand Guard - Amon Amarth

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't Think I Don't - Darius Rucker

T

(Hi Tom!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Tombraider - DJ Fresh

R

Hi Punkin!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Red Dirt Music - Ricky Fugitt

C


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Coming Home In A Bodybag - Enviromental Science

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Gotta Be Something More - Sugarland

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Rise - Speedy J

E or S?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Everybody Wants To Go To Heaven - Kenny Chesney

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Necroveres: Decomposing The Inanimate - Exhumed

E or T?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tell Me I Was Dreaming - Travis Tritt

G

(going off-line for the evening, Goodnight Tom)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Goodnight And Goodbye - Jonas Brothers

E or Y

G'night,Punkin.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 29, 2009)

Evidence - Faith No More

C or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 30, 2009)

Catholic School Girls Rule - Red Hot Chili Peppers




*E or L*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 30, 2009)

Legs - ZZ Top

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry - UB40



*Y*


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

You Don't Know How It Feels-Tom Petty

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 30, 2009)

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson




*L*


----------



## george83 (Mar 30, 2009)

Like Shit - Mindless Self Indulgence

T


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 30, 2009)

Time - Culture Club

E


----------



## george83 (Mar 30, 2009)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Nightmare At The Apollo - The Bloodhound Gang

O


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 30, 2009)

Only You - Yazoo

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss - The Bloodhound Gang

S


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Sara Smile-Hall&Oates

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Let's Drink - Korpiklaani

K


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Kodachrome-Simon and Garfunkel

M or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 30, 2009)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good Directions - Billy Currington

S


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 31, 2009)

Straighten Up and Fly Right - Take Six (feat. George Benson)

T


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 31, 2009)

Trash - Alice Cooper



*H*


----------



## george83 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hotel Calfornia - The Eagles

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Absolute Hatred - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Dancing In The Moonlight-King Harvest

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Their Law - The Prodigy

W

*waves to steely*


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

With Or Without You-U2

U

Hi,Tom


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Upward And Uninterested - Napalm Death

D


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

(Don't Fear)The Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult

E or R


----------



## george83 (Mar 31, 2009)

Roys Keen - Morrissey

N


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

New York State Of Mind-Billy Joel

D


----------



## george83 (Mar 31, 2009)

Devils Island - Megadeth

D


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang Me-Roger Miller

M or E


----------



## george83 (Mar 31, 2009)

Master Of Puppets - Metallica

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Serial Thrilla - The Prodigy

A


----------



## george83 (Mar 31, 2009)

Alma Matters - Morrissey

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Something More - Strain

E or R?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 31, 2009)

Save The Day - The Living End



*Y*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2009)

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson

D


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 1, 2009)

Desperado - Eagles



*O*


----------



## george83 (Apr 1, 2009)

Outshined - Soundgarden

D


----------



## steely (Apr 1, 2009)

Dream Lover-Bobby Darin

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 1, 2009)

Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 1, 2009)

So Small - Carrie Underwood

L


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Live And Let Die - Guns N Roses

I or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

Elevator - Flo Rida & Timbaland



*R*


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rage Against The Answering Machine - Ugly Kid Joe

N or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

End Of The Road - Boyz ll Men


*D*


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dread and the Fugitive Mind - Megadeth

D


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

DOA - Foo Fighters


*A*


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

All Alone - Mad Season

N or E


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

Nightshift --- Quarterflash

T


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Time: The Beginning - Megadeth

G


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

Take it to the Limit - Eagles

T or I


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tie Your Mother Down - Queen

N


----------



## steely (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice To Know You-Incubus

U


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

Up Where We Belong -- Joe Cocker & Jenniifer Warnes

G

Here's a nice Live rendition 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxOZuKTvHW8


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Go Away - Willie Nelson

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Yoda - 'Weird' Al Yankovic

A


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

Always - Bon Jovi


*S*


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Somebody - Bryan Adams

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

You Don't Know You're Born - Mark Knopfler

N


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anarchy in the U.K. - Sex Pistols

K


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Killing - Korn

G


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Givin the Dog a Bone - ac/dc

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Never Enough - Mudvayne

H


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

High School Never Ends - Bowling For Soup

S


----------



## Von_Pudge (Apr 2, 2009)

Sucker - Motorhead

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Rock And Roll Party Town - GWAR

N


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Runaway - Zebrahead

Y

*von pudge beat you to it Tom *


----------



## Von_Pudge (Apr 2, 2009)

Yellow Leadbetter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

george83 said:


> Runaway - Zebrahead
> 
> Y
> 
> *von pudge beat you to it Tom *



Aye,that he did!  Now I'm going to be a meanie...



Von_Pudge said:


> Yellow Leadbetter - Pearl Jam
> 
> R



Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

X


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Aye,that he did!  Now I'm going to be a meanie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X hah thats easy 

X-Girlfriend - Bush

D


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry Adamantoise, too easy! -Xanadu - Olivia Newton John!
But since George beat me:

Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh,you've put me in a right pickle here... 

Urban Style Music - Lemon D

C


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sorry Adamantoise, too easy!
> 
> Xanadu - Olivia Newton John!
> 
> ...



Sorry OWA I beat you to it lol .

The Hardest Button To Button - The White Stripes

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing Left For The Vultures - Nine

S


This's getting a wee bit confusing...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

DAMMIT Guys!

STOP! In The Name Of Love - Supremes

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Endless Cycle Of Violence - Cephalic Carnage

C or E







Let's all try and _slow down_...especially me. I think someone's put something in my cola,lol.


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Evil Walks - AC/DC

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Symphony No.1 In D Minor 'The Gothic' - Havergal Brian

C


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 2, 2009)

Cumberland Blues - Grateful Dead

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Sedative God - Paradise Lost

D


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 2, 2009)

Devil In Jersey City - Coheed and Cambria

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 2, 2009)

You Can Do Magic - America

C


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Copious Head Carnage - Regurgitate

E or G?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 2, 2009)

England Swings - Roger Miller

S


----------



## Von_Pudge (Apr 2, 2009)

Sigillum Diaboli - HIM

I


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 2, 2009)

If These Old Walls Could Talk - Kevin Fowler

K


----------



## Von_Pudge (Apr 2, 2009)

King for a day - Faith no more

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 2, 2009)

You Should Be Dancing - The Bee Gees

G


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Luck - Basement Jaxx


*K*


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

Knock On Wood -- Ami Stewart

D


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 3, 2009)

Devil Inside - INXS

*E or D*


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

Ebony and Ivory -- Paul McCartney


Y


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

You Don't Own Me-Lesley Gore

M or E


----------



## george83 (Apr 3, 2009)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

No Sugar Tonight-The Guess Who

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

The Weekend Starts Here - FatboySlim (excellent tune!)

E or R?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Everything She Wants-Wham

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Since You've Been Gone - Rainbow

N or E?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Everytime You Go Away-Paul Young

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

You're Obsolete - Nasum

E or T?


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Apr 3, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby-The Beatles

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Your Move - Yes

E or V?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Easy-Commodores

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2009)

Yesiree - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe


E or E?  :doh:


----------



## george83 (Apr 4, 2009)

Escape Artists Never Die - Funeral For A Friend

I or E


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

If I could Write a Love Song -- Digby Richards

G

The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe????


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2009)

The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe????

That's me. *doh*


Get Off Of My Cloud - The Rollingstones



D


----------



## george83 (Apr 4, 2009)

Devils Island - Megadeth

D


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark Lady-Cher

Y


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

Yellow River -- Christie

R


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

Yellow River -- Christie

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Rule Britannia - Richard Wagner

A


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

A Little Bit Of Soap-The Harmels

P


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Phobophile - Cryptopsy

E or L


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Loves Me Like A Rock-Paul Simon

K


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Apr 4, 2009)

Karma Chameleon-Boy George

N


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Nothing From Nothing-Billy Preston

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gone - Montgomery/Gentry

N or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 5, 2009)

No Longer There - The Cat Empire


*E or R*


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 5, 2009)

Right by your side - Eurythmics


D or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Easy - Faith No More


*Y*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2009)

Yer Blues - The Beatles


S


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Stray Cat Strut -- Stray Cats

T


----------



## george83 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica

B or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

Empty Sky - Elton John

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Until You Come Back To Me - Stevie Wonder (Stevie wrote the song and released it as an album cut)- Aretha Franklin (Had the hit)


E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 5, 2009)

Exterminate - Abscess

E or T?


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2009)

Elegant People - Jaco Pastorius

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 5, 2009)

Locust Swarm - The Arson Project

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mirror, Mirror - Diamond Rio

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 5, 2009)

Revolution Is My Name - Pantera

E or M?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

Elusive Butterfly - Bob Lind

Y


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 6, 2009)

Y.M.C.A - The Village People



*A*


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Ant Music - Adam & the ants

C


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 6, 2009)

Call Me - Blondie


*E or M*


----------



## RacinJason (Apr 6, 2009)

EAT THE RICH - MOTORHEAD

R or H


----------



## george83 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hells Bells - AC/DC

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 6, 2009)

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


*T*


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

To Make You Feel My Love-Trisha Yearwood

V or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 6, 2009)

Vaseline - Flaming Lips


*E or N*


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Victims - Culture club

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Sacrifice - Elton John

E


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

Eat it -- Weird Al Yancovic

I or T


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Take A Bow-Madonna

W


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Walking on Broken Glass - Annie Lennox

S


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Sultans Of Swing-Dire Straits

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

steely said:


> Sultans Of Swing-Dire Straits
> 
> S



Hi steely!

Girls - The Prodigy

S


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,Tom!Was thinking of you

Sullivan Street-Counting Crows

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

steely said:


> Hi,Tom!Was thinking of you



Oh,thank you! That's very sweet... 

Thunderball - Moving Fusion

L


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Limelight-Rush

T

We have that Dire Straits thing


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Tiger Style - The Ganja Kru

E or L?

Indeed,we do!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Everyday People-Sly and the Family Stone

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Living For The Future - Omni Trio

R or E?


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Real Love - Jody Watley

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Vibrations - Commix

S


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Summertime-Janis Joplin

E or M


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Easy Money - Billy Joel

Y


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 7, 2009)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman Turner Overdrive


*R*


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

Rebel Yell-Billy Idol

L


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Apr 7, 2009)

Love on a Two-Way Street - by The Moments [Stacy Lattisaw did it back in the early 80s too].

Last letter: *T*


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 7, 2009)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden

R


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Apr 7, 2009)

Riders on the Storm- The Doors [so awesome]

*M*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

Morgue Than Words - Wednesday 13

S


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

Smooth Operator-Sade

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

Rapture - Sparfunk

R or E?


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

Real World-Matchbox20

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

Dawn Of Enthrallment - Sarpanitum

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 7, 2009)

Take The Money And Run - The Steve Miller Band

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 8, 2009)

No Limit - 2 Unlimited


*T*


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden

R


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Red Rain-Peter Gabriel

N


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

November Rain - Guns N Roses

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

Night Of The Demon - Demon

N


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 8, 2009)

Neverender - Coheed and Cambria

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

Rage Against Humanity - Regurgitate

Y


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

You Could Be Mine - Guns N Roses

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

george83 said:


> You Could Be Mine - Guns N Roses
> 
> N or E



One of my personal favorites-fell in love with this song years ago when I heard it on a Movies album.

No Sign Of Improvement - Nasum

T


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> One of my personal favorites-fell in love with this song years ago when I heard it on a Movies album.
> 
> No Sign Of Improvement - Nasum
> 
> T



It is a fantastic song from an even better movie .

Trust - Megadeth

T


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

The Sparrow Song -- The Seekers

G


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

God Am - Alice In Chains

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

Makes Me Wonder - Calibre

R


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Rich Girl-Hall & Oates

L


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Love, Hate, Love - Alice In Chains

V or E


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Everywhere-Michelle Branch

E or R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 8, 2009)

Return To Sender - Elvis Presley

R


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

Ready or Not - The Fugees

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

Tokyo Girl - Ace of Base

L


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Little Sister-Elvis Presley

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Remember The Roller - DJ S Gachet

R


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Apr 9, 2009)

Rich Girl - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Lurking In The Darkness - Nobuo Uematsu

S

Hey Katrina.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

Living for the City - Stevie Wonder

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Y Tu Mama Tambien - Asesino

N


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Night Moves-Bob Seger

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Save Yourself - Seven7

F


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Freedom-George Michael

M


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Meat - Autopsy

T!!!


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Take Me Home Tonight-Eddie Money

T!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

The Exorcist - Cannibal Corpse (Originally by Possessed!)

T!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

That Night - Rufus Wainwright

T!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2009)

Takin' Care of Business - Bachman-Turner-Overdrive

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sexyback - Justin Timberlake



*K*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 10, 2009)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Apr 10, 2009)

Riders on the Storm - the Doors

M


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 10, 2009)

Megalomaniac - Incubus

C


----------



## Esther (Apr 10, 2009)

Crying - TV on the Radio

G


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

Good Vibrations-Beach Boys

S


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Apr 10, 2009)

so sad about me - cowboy mouth

e


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

Everyday-Buddy Holly

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

G 
Howdy,guys and gals.


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

Galileo-Indigo Girls

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 10, 2009)

O. Lover - Jason Mraz

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

Rock Bottom - U.F.O

M


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 10, 2009)

Me & My Friends - Red Hot Chili Peppers


*S*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

Societies' Disposable Son - Beneath The Massacre

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Night Child - The Screaming Jets


*D*


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Drowning - Dashboard Confessional


G


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 11, 2009)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cindy Lauper [<333 Love. This. Song.]

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

No Lies - Noiseworks


*S*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Southbound Again - Dire Straits

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS


*T*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

The Bleeding - Cannibal Corpse

G

Hi Cleofatra!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Girls Girls Girls - Motley Crue



*S*


Hello Adamantoise 
How are you?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Stress Related - DJ SS

D

I'm alright,thank you-how about you?


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Down Under - Men At Work


*R*


I'm good thanks, waiting to get sleepy so I can head to bed.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Rhythms - Sum 41

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Scar - Missy Higgins


*R*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Renegade Snares - Omni Trio

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Speed Of Sound - Coldplay



*D*


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

Down To The River To Pray-Alison Krauss

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll Always Be My Baby - Sara Evans

Y


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 12, 2009)

You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - Dead Or Alive
*One of my fave songs EVA!!*

*D*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Dawn Of The Dreads - Arrested Development

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 13, 2009)

Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones


*N*


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

No Reply At All-Genesis

L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

Listen - Beyoncé (from _Dreamgirls_ Soundtrack)

N


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

New Life - Depeche Mode

E


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Everybody Loves Somebody-Dean Martin

Y


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

You do something to me - Paul Weller

E


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Electrical Storm-U2

M


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Muscle Museum - Muse

M


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Monday,Monday-The Mama's and the Papa's

Y


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

You - Radiohead

U

ps I just had to put this on. Thanks!


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Under My Thumb-Rolling Stones

B


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Black - Pearl Jam

K


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Knock On Any Door-Jackson Browne

R


----------



## george83 (Apr 13, 2009)

Reel Around The Fountain - The Smiths

N


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

No cars go - Arcade Fire

O


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Only You-Diana Ross

U


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Until you find out - Neds atomic dustbin

T


----------



## george83 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden 

O


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Olympian - Gene

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 13, 2009)

Now & Then - UB40



*N again*


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Never know - Jack Johnson


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2009)

Wolf - Shy FX

F


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Forgot about Dre - Dr Dre feat. Eminem

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2009)

Epidemic - Slayer

C

Good Evening,runningman!


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Come out and play - Offspring

Y


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

You Got My Letter-Boz Scaggs

R


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Romantic rights - DFA1979

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2009)

Submerged In Boiling Flesh - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't Tell Me - Concorde Dawn feat. Tiki

E or M?


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Mack The Knife-Bobby Darin

F or E


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitely E

Enter sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2009)

No Reality - Ram Trilogy

Y


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

You're not very well - The Charlatans

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2009)

Led To Your Deaths - Articulo Mortis

S


----------



## runningman (Apr 14, 2009)

Scooby snacks - Fun Lovin Criminals

S


----------



## steely (Apr 14, 2009)

So Far Away-Carole King

Y


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

You've Got A Friend - James Taylor

D


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Apr 14, 2009)

die another day - Madonna

y


----------



## cammy (Apr 14, 2009)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y...again


----------



## runningman (Apr 14, 2009)

Yesterday went too soon - Feeder

N


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

No, No, No - Destiny's Child

O


----------



## runningman (Apr 14, 2009)

October Swimmer - JJ72

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Robocop - DJ Friction & Nu Balance

P


----------



## george83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna 

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Hell On Earth - Hellfire

H


----------



## george83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Heaven Beside You - Alice In Chains

U


----------



## runningman (Apr 14, 2009)

Underwater love - Smoke city

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Embalmed - Autopsy

D


----------



## runningman (Apr 14, 2009)

Dark and long - Underworld

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Gimme Some Lovin' - Thunder 

N


----------



## steely (Apr 14, 2009)

Numb-Linkin Park

B


----------



## Esther (Apr 15, 2009)

Burn the Fleet - Thrice

T


----------



## runningman (Apr 15, 2009)

Take it back - Pink Floyd

K


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 15, 2009)

Knock Three Times ------Tony Orlando and Dawn

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Seven - Symphony X

N

How're y'all doing?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 15, 2009)

Never Say Never Again - Lani Hall

N

Doin' jus' fine!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice To Be With You - Gallery

U


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 16, 2009)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


*L*


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Life And How We Live It - R.E.M.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Testimony - Vader






Y


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

You Are Not Alone - Michael Jackson

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Everybody In The Place - The Prodigy







C or E?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 16, 2009)

Erie Canal - Bruce Springsteen

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Lichmistress - Cryptopsy

S


----------



## Esther (Apr 16, 2009)

Summer in Abbadon - Pinback


N


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not Now - Blink 182

W


----------



## runningman (Apr 16, 2009)

When I argue I see shapes - Idelwild

S


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Silent Night - Bon Jovi

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

The Truth Beyond - Entombed

D


----------



## runningman (Apr 16, 2009)

Daughter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Rumba - Ill Nino

A


----------



## Esther (Apr 16, 2009)

Ambulance vs. Ambulance - The Blood Brothers

E


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Everything Is Everything-Lauryn Hill

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

*C*aught In The Storm - Dry Kill Logic

M


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Mad Season-Matchbox 20

N


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2009)

Nasty Boy - Janet Jacksom


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Young Boys Are My Weakness - Kate Cerbrano


*S*


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Sacrifice-Elton John

C or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2009)

California Dreaming - Dana Owens

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Goodbye My Love - The Stiffs

V or E?


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Earth Angel-The Penguins

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Lacrimosa (Requiem) - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

M


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Go on and get fancy on me

Magic Bus-The Who

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

As you wish... 

Symphony No.7 in A - Beethoven

A


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheeky

A Long December-Counting Crows

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Rotation - DJ Marky

N


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Never Again-Nickelback

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Nymphs' Recall - Thy Majestie

L


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Love Street-The Doors

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Tripping On Broken Beats - Omni Trio

S


----------



## Lovelylola (Apr 17, 2009)

Some Enchanted Evening- Musical Standard from South Pacific


G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Get Get Down - Paul Johnson

N

Welcome,Lola!


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

New World Man-Rush

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2009)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

Y or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

You Are Everything - The Stylistics

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Gates To Hell - Obituary

L


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 18, 2009)

Like to get to know u well - Howard Jones 

L again lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Lifestream - Nobuo Uematsu

M!


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Apr 18, 2009)

man in black - johnny cash

k


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Kick Out The Jams-Blue Oyster Cult

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

Kiss You All Over - Exile

R


Ooops!!!


----------



## george83 (Apr 18, 2009)

Riot On The Radio - The Dead 60's

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, Babe, What Would You Say - Hurricane Smith

Y


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Your So Vain-Carly Simon

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

No No Song - Ringo Starr

G


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Get Off Of My Cloud-Rolling Stones

D


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn You - Prince

U


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Under Siege (Regnum Irae) - Sepultura

E or A?


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Expressway To Your Heart-Blues Brothers

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Tarantula - Pendulum feat. Tenor Fly,$pyda and Fresh

A!


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Angel-Sarah MacLachlan

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Let's Go - TC

O


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

On Every Street-Dire Straits

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

The Discipline Of Revenge - Cannibal Corpse

E or G?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman

O


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

On Broadway - George Benson

Y


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 19, 2009)

You Said - The Stands

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Dance Macabre - Decapitated

E or R?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

No Chance - Nasum

C or E?


----------



## steely (Apr 19, 2009)

Early In The Morning-The Gap Band

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Ghosts - The Jam

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet Thing - Keith Urban

G


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

Get Off - Foxy

F


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fake It - Seether


*T*


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 20, 2009)

Touch Sensitive - The Fall


E


----------



## runningman (Apr 20, 2009)

Electioneering - Radiohead

G


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 20, 2009)

Got Me Sussed - The Twang


D


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Detroit Rock City-Kiss

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

You Must Die - Jesus Complex

E or I?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

If------Bread
D


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

D.O.A.-Foo Fighters

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Altered State - Sepultura

E or T?


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Everything You Did-Steely Dan

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Down With The Sound - Dead Dred

D again!


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Dancing Days-Led Zeppelin

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Shame - Evelyn King (featured on 'Grand Theft Auto-Vice City' videogame for ps2-I'm quite fond of this song...for some reason.)

M or E?


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Either Way-Wilco

Y

I'm sorry to say I haven't heard Shame.:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

You've Got Another Thing Comin' - Judas Preist

N

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jTxLNxb7zU Here it is on youtube,steely-get ready to D-I-S-C-O!


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Never Enough-The Cure

H

Thanks,I'll check it out


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Horrified - Repulsion

D


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Dark Star-Grateful Dead

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Retribution For The Dead - Autopsy

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dance With Me - Orleans

M or E


----------



## Esther (Apr 20, 2009)

Mama, I'm Satan - Cursive

N


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 21, 2009)

No Such Thing - John Mayer


G


----------



## runningman (Apr 21, 2009)

Goreki - Lamb

I


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

I Just Want to Be Your Everything - Andy Gibb

G


----------



## runningman (Apr 21, 2009)

Get Blown Away - Ocean Colour Scene

Y


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

You Don't Know Me-Ray Charles

M or E


----------



## george83 (Apr 21, 2009)

Master Of Puppets - Metallica

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

Seek & Destroy - Metallica

Y


----------



## Esther (Apr 21, 2009)

Young Girl - Distillers

L


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

Lady Stardust-David Bowie

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Tapporauta - Korpiklaani (just got their album today!  )

A


----------



## runningman (Apr 21, 2009)

Accelerator - Primal Scream

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Runamoine - Korpiklaani

E or N?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Never Been To Spain--Three Dog Night
N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Northern Fall - Korpiklaani

L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

Lover In You - Sheena Easton


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Ultimatum - Shaggy

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2009)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts

H


----------



## Nas80 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey du - Beatsteaks


Next: "U"


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

Underneath It All - No Doubt

L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Let's Go Crazy - Prince

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2009)

You Should Be Dancing - The Bee Gees

G


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Get Up and Boogie - Silver Convention

E


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 22, 2009)

Everyday is a winding road - Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Damn You - Prince 

U


----------



## runningman (Apr 23, 2009)

Unconditional - The Bravery

L


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

Lover's Cross-Jim Croce

S


----------



## runningman (Apr 23, 2009)

Sunday Shining - Finley Quaye

G


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

E


----------



## runningman (Apr 23, 2009)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode

E again.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2009)

Expand Function - Run Of Lava

N


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

Nikita-Elton John

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2009)

Awaken The Suffering - Origin

G


----------



## runningman (Apr 24, 2009)

Go with the flow - Queens Of The Stone Age

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

What's In The Basket - Ligature

T


----------



## runningman (Apr 24, 2009)

Transmission - Joy Division

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Nailed, Quartered, Consumed - Vomitory

D


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Daniel-Elton John

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Laugh At The Crying - World Of S***

G


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Girls On Film-Duran Duran

M


----------



## george83 (Apr 24, 2009)

Man On The Moon - R.E.M

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Not This Time - Terror

E or M?


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Eruption-Van Halen

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing Left - Orbital


T


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Telegraph Road-Dire Straits

D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

steely said:


> Telegraph Road-Dire Straits
> 
> D



*this is so ironic* I was listening to that very song earlier on my car drive ... Dire Straits CD of course. My favorites are Sultans Of Swing ... and Walk Of Life.


Down To The Waterline - Dire Straits


E or N


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

I love Dire Straits..That's spooky!
Down to the Waterline is one of my favorites.

Every Kind Of People-Robert Palmer

L or E


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Little Martha - The Allman Brothers


A


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

Anthem - Shrine Of The Monkey

M


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Magic Man-Heart

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Moments - Emerson Drive

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Punkin and steely!

Skewered From Ear To Eye - Cannibal Corpse

Y or E?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Tom!

You Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban

T


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Twilight Time-Platters

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

Miasma - The Black Dahlia Murder

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

As If - Sara Evans

F


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Fragile-Sting

L or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Loose, Loud and Crazy - Kevin Fowler

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

You're Dead - Megadeth

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't Think I Can't Love You - Jake Owen

U


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 26, 2009)

Underneath the Radar - Underworld

*R*


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

Remember the time - MJ

M OR E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Margarita - DJ SS

A


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

After Midnight-Eric Clapton

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2009)

Teddy Bear Song - Barbara Fairchild

G


----------



## runningman (Apr 26, 2009)

Getaway - The Music

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Young - Hollywood Undead

G


----------



## runningman (Apr 26, 2009)

Glory Box - Portishead

X


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

X Gon' Give It To Ya - DMX

A


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 26, 2009)

All Like A Dream - Alexandre de Guise

M


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Apr 26, 2009)

Marie - Randy Newman

E


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

Everybody's Talkin'-Harry Nillson

N


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 26, 2009)

Never Can Say Goodbye - Dont know who sung the original lol

Y or E


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Elephantitis - Professor Kliq

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sara Smile - Daryl Hall and John Oates

E or L


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Each Day Gets Better - John Legend


R


----------



## runningman (Apr 27, 2009)

Rain King - Counting Crows

G


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 27, 2009)

Gin & Juice - Snoop Dogg


*E or C*


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 27, 2009)

erziehungsdiktatur - The Dots

R


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 27, 2009)

Rocking All Over The World - Status Quo


*D*


----------



## runningman (Apr 27, 2009)

Drive - REM

E


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 27, 2009)

En Esos Momentos - michelle

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 27, 2009)

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson

*L*


----------



## runningman (Apr 27, 2009)

Local boy in the photograph - Stereophonics

H


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 27, 2009)

Holy Roller Novocaine - Kings of Leon

E


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Electrolite-REM

T or E


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 27, 2009)

everlasting love - the u2 version 

V or E


----------



## runningman (Apr 27, 2009)

Every you every me - Placebo

E


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Everytime I Think Of You-The Baby's

U


----------



## runningman (Apr 27, 2009)

Use somebody - Kings of Leon

Y


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 27, 2009)

You're not alone - Olive

E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

You Really Got Me - The Kinks

E


----------



## george83 (Apr 27, 2009)

Estranged - Guns N Roses

D


----------



## runningman (Apr 27, 2009)

Die Laughing - Therapy

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Gods On Fire - Korpiklaani

R or E?


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Redlight-U2

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Twisted Minds - Possessed

S

Hey steely-I like your new avatar!


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Somebody's Baby-Jackson Browne

Y

Thanks,Tom:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

You're My Everything - The Temptations

G


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Georgy Girl-The Seekers

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Let's Hang On - Darts

N


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Never Too Much-Luther Vandross

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Hacked In The Back And Dumped In A Sack - Gorerotted

K


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys

O


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Over The Mountain - Ozzy Osbourne 

N


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

New Skin-Incubus

N


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

Nobody Does It Better -Carly Simon

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Reasons To Open Your Eyelids And Awake The Apocalypse Iris Is Telling You - Deinonychus

U


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 27, 2009)

Under the milky way - The Church

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Your Song - Mayday Parade

G


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Reasons To Open Your Eyelids And Awake The Apocalypse Iris Is Telling You - Deinonychus
> 
> U



Tom,you are making these up,I swear.LOL

Green Eyed Lady-Sugarloaf

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yesterday Road - The Great Divide

D


----------



## runningman (Apr 28, 2009)

Down slow - Moby

W


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 28, 2009)

What I Am - Edie Brickell


*M*


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Mexican Radio-Wall of Voodoo

O


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Out of Time - Blur

E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 28, 2009)

End Of The Road - Boyz II Men


*D*


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Der Kommissar-After The Fire

R


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

RESPECT- Aretha Franklin! 

T

(Hey, stranger! long time no talk!! LOL)


----------



## runningman (Apr 28, 2009)

The Turning Tide - Super Furry Animals

E


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Everything Falls Apart-Dogs Eye View

T

Hi,brothr


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

The Planets - Jupiter, Goddess of Jolility - Gustav Von Holst

Y!

(You owe me a PM dear)


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Y.M.C.A.-Village People

A

Perhaps you owe me one.
I think you have more interesting news.


----------



## runningman (Apr 28, 2009)

All Apologies - Nirvana

S


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Snowblind-Styx

D


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Dust In The Wind - Kansas

D


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Did You Ever Have To Make Up Your Mind?-The Lovin' Spoonful

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Decathexis - Reth

S


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Season Of The Witch-Donovan

H

Yay!!!I love when you're here


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Hurdy Gurdy Man - Donovan

N


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Numbness-The Verve

S

brothr-


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

steely said:


> Yay!!!I love when you're here



Thanks steely...looks like I'm a little late (11:20pm). It's cool,though. 

Souls On Fire - Mammoth

E or R?


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Ruby Tuesday-Rolling Stones

Y

Better late than never


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

You Can't Take That Away From Me - Frank Sinatra

E

Hey there steely... *HUG*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

steely said:


> Better late than never



Aye,very true! 

Entombed In Butchered Bodies - Cerebral Bore

S


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Sara Smile - Hall & Oates

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Enter At Your Own Risk - Cannibal Corpse

K


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Killing Me Softly-The Fugees

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Y'all Want A Single? - KoRn

E or L?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap (YEAH!)

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Leper Messiah - Metallica

H


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Hard Headed Woman-Cat Stevens

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Never Ever - Hammerfall 

R


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Rock And Roll Band-Boston

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Duke Of Earl - Darts (I like this song...)

L


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

La Bamba-Ritchie Valens

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

A Poem About An Old Prison Man - Decapitated

N


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice To Know You-Incubus

U

Is it 2 o'clock, Tom?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Under Siege (Regnum Irae) - Sepultura

E or A

Ouch...yeah. I'd better be off in a minute-Insomnia sucks...


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Elegantly Wasted-INXS

D

Go to bed!You're going to fall out.Goodnight.:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Drug Me - The Dead Kennedys

M or E?

G'night everyone,until tomorrow.  Zzzzz.


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Make You Feel My Love-Adele

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2009)

Even Now - Barry Manilow

W


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

We Belong -Pat Benatar

G


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

Goodbye Pork Pie Hat by Charles Mingus

T


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Tall Cool One-Robert Plant

N or E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 29, 2009)

Never Enough - Five Finger Death Punch

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Helpless - Metallica

S


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Sad Eyes-Robert John

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Something About Us - Daft Punk

S


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Secret-Maroon 5

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

The Sound - Lunatic Calm

D


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Taste of Honey - Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

You're No Good - Betty Everett

D


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Da Do Ron Ron- The Crystals

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Numb Sickened Eyes - Killswitch Engage

S


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Sensation-The Who

N


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Negasonic Teenage Warhead - Monster Magnet

D


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Daydream Believer-The Monkees

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Runaround - Darts

D


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Destroyer-The Kinks

R


----------



## runningman (Apr 29, 2009)

Right here, right now - Jesus Jones

W


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Wild Horses- The Rolling Stones

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Stash Panties - JJ Paradise Players Club

S


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Sailing - Christopher Cross

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Greed - Rotten Sound

D ^___^


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 30, 2009)

Dinner with Delores - prince

"S"


----------



## runningman (Apr 30, 2009)

She said - Longpigs

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Dinner At Deviants' Palace - Cradle Of Filth

C or E?


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 30, 2009)

could u be loved - bob marley mun lol

"D"


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Despoilment Of Origin - Sarpanitum

N


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 30, 2009)

Dance, Dance, Dance - Chic

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Too slow! 

Chronolith - Cannabis Corpse

H


----------



## runningman (Apr 30, 2009)

History - The Verve

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

You Could Be Mine - Guns N Roses

N or E?


----------



## runningman (Apr 30, 2009)

Everybody's Talking - Badly Drawn Boy

G


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Gold Saucer - Nobuo Uematsu

R


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Ray Of Light-Madonna

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

The Scum Look Up - Blunt Wound Trauma

P


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Portobello Belle-Dire Straits

L or E 

HA!!!I've beeen waiting for weeks for this one ,Tom
One of my very favorites.She ain't no english rose.


----------



## runningman (Apr 30, 2009)

Everything's not lost - Coldplay

T


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

steely said:


> Portobello Belle-Dire Straits
> 
> L or E
> 
> ...



I rather like this one too. 



runningman said:


> Everything's not lost - Coldplay
> 
> T



The Magic Of Hatred - 3 Piece Unit

D


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Daughter-Pearl Jam

R

I rather thought you might.
I always sing it while gardening.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

R**k the Vote - Carcass

T or E?


----------



## runningman (Apr 30, 2009)

The man who told everything - Doves

G


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Taxi-Harry Chapin

I


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Inner City Life - Goldie

E or F?

Thank you for the '*I*'-we don't see enough of them.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 1, 2009)

Fat Bottom Girls - Queen


*S*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

Signed, Sealed, Delivered - Stevie Wonder

Hmmm.... D or D or maybe D?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2009)

Dark Angel - Doc Scott

L


----------



## runningman (May 2, 2009)

Lullaby - The Cure

Y


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday - The Beatles


*Y *


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2009)

Your crashing but your no wave - Fall Out Boy

V or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 2, 2009)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


*A*


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2009)

A New Power Is Rising - Summoning

G


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 2, 2009)

Girls on Film - Duran Duran


*M*


----------



## DeniseW (May 2, 2009)

Maggie May Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles!

E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 2, 2009)

No Guts,No Glory - Bolt Thrower

Y


----------



## george83 (May 2, 2009)

Yesterdays - Guns N Roses

S


----------



## MamaLisa (May 2, 2009)

Saturday Night - Cold Chisel (aussie Band)

T


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Truckin' - The Grateful Dead

N


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 3, 2009)

New York - Eskimo Joe


*K*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Kalamazoo - Glenn Miller and his Orchestra

O


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 3, 2009)

Oh Yeah - End of Fashion


*H*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies

R


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2009)

Rassistenschwein - Neuron

N


----------



## runningman (May 4, 2009)

Need you tonight - INXS

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

They Deserve To Die - Cannibal Corpse

I or E?


----------



## runningman (May 4, 2009)

I want you to stay - Maximo Park

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2009)

You're No Good - Linda Ronstadt

D


----------



## runningman (May 5, 2009)

Dirty Epic - Underworld

C


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

Cat's In The Cradle-Harry Chapin

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Life On Mars - Dexter Wansel

S

Hiya steely and all the other songsters. ;P


----------



## BTB (May 5, 2009)

Ne Na Na Na by Vaya con Dios

Next letter A


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

A Girl Like You-Smithereens

U


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Unnatural - Cannibal Corpse

L


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

Lay Down Sally-Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Yggdrasil - Enslaved

L.......again.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2009)

Let Me Let Go - Faith Hill


O


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Odyssey Through Torment - Detrimentum

T


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Tell It Like It Is-Aaron Neville

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Staring Through My Eyes That Are Red - Cannabis Corpse

D


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Days Go By-Dirty Vegas

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

You Knows I Loves You - Goldie Lookin Chain

U


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Umbrella-Rihanna

A


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Abolish Government / Silent Majority - TSOL

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 6, 2009)

You'll Be Coming Down - Bruce Springsteen

Next - N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Nhs - Doc Scott

S


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 6, 2009)

Sing Me a Song - Return

Next - G


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Going Nowhere Slow - The Bloodhound Gang

W


----------



## george83 (May 6, 2009)

What You Waiting For - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Rise Above It - Jamie O'Hara

t


----------



## george83 (May 6, 2009)

The First Of The Gang To Die - Morrissey

I or E


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

You Too Can Have Your Own Cranklab - Harakiri

B


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 7, 2009)

Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes


*N*


----------



## runningman (May 7, 2009)

Nobody moves, nobody gets hurt - We are scientists

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Techtrack - Jigsaw

K


----------



## runningman (May 7, 2009)

Kill All Hippies - Primal Scream

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Secret Life - Omni Trio

F or E?


----------



## runningman (May 7, 2009)

Ever Fallen In Love - Buzzcocks

E again


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Eye Of The Storm - Killswitch Engage

M


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

Maybelline - Chuck Berry

E


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

End It All - Chimaira

L


----------



## steely (May 7, 2009)

LA Woman-The Doors

N


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

Never My Love - The Association

E


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

Easy Like Sunday Morning - The Commodores

G


----------



## cammy (May 7, 2009)

Georgia on My Mind

D


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Diffusion Loops - Omni Trio

S


----------



## steely (May 7, 2009)

Saved By Zero-The Fixx

O


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 7, 2009)

One Sweet Day - Mariah Carey

*Y*


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi

M or E????


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

Megalomaniac - INXS

C


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

Choke - Lunatic Calm

E or k


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

Chick-a-boom » Daddy Dewdrop (Chick-a-boom, chick-a-boom, chick-a-boom boom boom!)

M


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

Mutilated In Minutes,Severed In Seconds - Gorerotted

S


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Scarecrow-Elton John

W


----------



## runningman (May 9, 2009)

Where have you been tonight? - Shed 7

T


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Treat Her Like A Lady - Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

You And I - Queen

I


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I am the Walrus - The Beatles

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Sensationalize : Demonize - Caninus

Z or E?


----------



## george83 (May 9, 2009)

Zombie Graveyard Party! - Be Your Own Pet

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

You See The Trouble With Me - Barry White

M or E?


----------



## runningman (May 10, 2009)

Munich - Editors

H


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 10, 2009)

Heavens a Lie - Lacuna Coil


*E or I or ummm L lol*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 10, 2009)

Elephant Woman - Blonde Redhead

N


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Not Now - blink 182

W


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

Walking On The Moon-The Police

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

T


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Top of the World - The Carpenters

D


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Dominated Love Slave - Green Day

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville

L


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Lobotomy - Sepultura

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Yesterday Road - The Great Divide

D


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

No Life - Slipknot

F or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

The Bluest Eyes In Texas - Restless Heart

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Suden Joiku [Yoik of the Wolf] - Korpiklaani

F


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Fast Moving Train - Restless Heart

N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

New Guide - Algophobia

E or D?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Main Ingredient

L


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Liberate - Slipknot

E or T?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Temptation Eyes -Grass Roots

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Shatter Their Bones - Cannibal Corpse

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

September - Earth, Wind and Fire

R


----------



## runningman (May 11, 2009)

Radioman - Feeder

N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

Nasty Habits - Oingo Boingo

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 11, 2009)

Sucker - New Found Glory

R


----------



## steely (May 11, 2009)

Red Rain- Peter Gabriel

N


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

Night Owl - James Taylor 

L


----------



## george83 (May 11, 2009)

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley

R


----------



## steely (May 11, 2009)

Ramblin' Man-Allman Brothers

N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

No Particular Place to Go - Chuck Berry (Great song).

O


----------



## MamaLisa (May 11, 2009)

Only the lonely - roy orbison

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2009)

You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce

M


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

Moonlight In Vermont - Tony Bennett

T


----------



## runningman (May 12, 2009)

Truth Rest Your Head - Gene

D


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Die Sci-Fi - Wednesday 13

I


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Rait

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Motorhead - Motorhead

D


----------



## steely (May 12, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap-AC/DC

P


----------



## george83 (May 12, 2009)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Credo Decimatus - AngelCorpse

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

Strawberry Letter 23 - Brothers Johnson

3 (c'mon you can do it!)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

3 A.M. - Matchbox Twenty

M

Yes...yes we can.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2009)

Mamma Mia - ABBA

A


----------



## runningman (May 13, 2009)

Alright - Supergrass

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica (Can't believe I forgot about this one...jeez)

E or B?


----------



## george83 (May 13, 2009)

Behind The Wall Of Sleep - Black Sabbath


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Pete The Ripper - Cripple Bastards

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2009)

Reeling In The Years - Steely Dan

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

Spacelord - Monster Magnet \m/

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 14, 2009)

Disco Duck - Rick Dees 

K


----------



## runningman (May 15, 2009)

King of the Kerb - Echobelly

B


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

Back In Black - AC/DC

K


----------



## runningman (May 15, 2009)

Kids From Kibble And The Fist Of Light - Biffy Clyro

T


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica

B or E


----------



## Risible (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, George, to do this again! More spring cleaning - Here's Part 5!


----------

